# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [all variants] Comprehensive Multimedia & Video Howto

## ubuntu-freak

*THIS TUTORIAL IS OUTDATED/ABANDONED AND INCLUDES REFERENCES TO REPOSITORIES THAT NO LONGER EXIST*

*EDITED ON 10TH DECEMBER, 2011*


*--NEW VERSION--*


This howto was previously laid out in sections, but now I'm gonna keep it short and sweet. I've left the old howto below as it may still be useful.

First of all, if you haven't already added the Medibuntu repo to your list of sources and enabled the Partner repo, copy and paste the following command into a terminal and execute it:



```
sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo sed -i "/^# deb .*partner/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get -y --force-yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu && sudo apt-get update
```

*Note:* Repeat the above command after upgrading from one Ubuntu version to another, or use a package manager to view and re-enable any software sources that were deactivated during the system upgrade. This includes any PPAs or other repos you added for specific third-party software. Edit and update the Ubuntu version in the repo's address if required as well.

Next, add the Getdeb repo by installing the package from this page. You might also want to add the Playdeb repo if you're into gaming. 

Once you've got the Medibuntu, Partner and Getdeb repos all set up and ready to use, copy and paste one of the following commands into a terminal, then review (edit if you wish) and execute it:

*Ubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs p7zip-rar acroread gimp inkscape blender smplayer vlc libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 faac faad audacious rubyripper cd-discid aacplusenc gtkpod lame cdrdao aacgain flac mp3gain normalize-audio vorbisgain arista soundconverter gnome-sushi exfalso winff devede openshot audacity cheese synaptic gconf-editor lsb-core
```

*Xubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs p7zip-rar acroread gimp inkscape blender smplayer vlc libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 faac faad audacious rubyripper cd-discid aacplusenc gtkpod lame cdrdao aacgain normalize-audio vorbisgain arista soundconverter exfalso winff devede openshot audacity cheese synaptic gconf-editor lsb-core
```

*Kubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs p7zip-rar acroread gimp inkscape blender smplayer vlc libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 faac faad audacious rubyripper cd-discid aacplusenc gtkpod lame cdrdao aacgain normalize-audio vorbisgain arista soundkonverter exfalso winff devede openshot audacity lsb-core
```

*Lubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs p7zip-rar acroread gimp inkscape blender smplayer vlc libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 faac faad rubyripper cd-discid aacplusenc gtkpod lame cdrdao aacgain normalize-audio vorbisgain arista soundconverter exfalso winff devede openshot audacity chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra gconf-editor lsb-core
```

Accept or reject any EULAs using the tab and enter keys. Once everything is installed, launch WinFF and then close it. Execute the following command to unrestrict WinFF and keep the presets updated/valid:



```
mv ~/.winff/presets.xml ~/.winff/presets-old.xml && sudo ln -s /usr/share/winff/presets-orig.xml ~/.winff/presets.xml
```

You now have pretty much everything you need for encoding, decoding, converting, creating, drawing, etc. The old howto below may have information still helpful, but don't feel obliged to change something like the default browser plugin, or default DVD player unless you really have a need to.

Reboot your system.

*Note:* Preview files and folders in Nautilus with gnome-sushi by selecting them and pressing the space bar. If you'd like to know more about any other of the packages you've just installed, either search for them in the Software Centre (which contains reviews and often tips) or perform an internet search instead.


*--OLD VERSION--*


*SECTIONS*


*--PART 1/5, ESSENTIAL PACKAGES--*
*--PART 2/5, AUDIO & VIDEO STREAMING--*
*--PART 3/5, AUDIO & VIDEO CONVERSION--*
*--PART 4/5, DVD PLAYBACK/RIPPING/BURNING--*
*--PART 5/5, MISCELLANEOUS & TROUBLESHOOTING--*

*INTRODUCTION*

*Reason for Howto:* This howto was written to help those who struggle to get streaming media, java, DVD playback (and so on) to work properly and those who are having general multimedia issues. Please keep in mind, however, that Ubuntu has a helpful feature, where if you click on a certain file, or try to view Flash videos, a dialog should pop-up and ask if you want to install proprietary packages that are neccessary to play those formats. This howto is for users who are still having issues, or simply want as many different formats working as possible with just a few commands.

*Please Note:* Part 1 of this howto will be sufficient for some of you, so have a check after completing that section to see if you need more of my non-default recommenations. Also, you may notice a reaccurance of certain packages in different parts of this howto (Audio & Video Conversion for example), but don't worry, this is just to make certain that you have the necessary packages installed to enable whichever feature you're looking to have available to you on your system. Anything you already have installed will be skipped, it will not cause any problems.


*--PART 1/5, ESSENTIAL PACKAGES--*

*PREPARATION*

*IMPORTANT:* If you haven't already, you need to enable the Medibuntu repository. The first  command below is compatible with any version of Ubuntu, but the manual instructions are aimed at Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala users, so if you are using a different version of Ubuntu, you will have to edit the sources accordingly. If you do have to edit the sources, you can do so by changing the word "karmic" to whatever version of Ubuntu you are running.

*Quick Method:* Open the terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal or KMenu > System > Terminal Program (Konsole) in Kubuntu and Applications > System > Terminal in Xubuntu) and paste the following command into it:



```
sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update
```

*Manual Method:* If the above method didn't work, and you received an error, you will have to add the repository manually, which is actually quite easy. First of all, open the sources file with your default or favourite text editor (replace "gedit" with "kwrite" in Kubuntu and "mousepad" in Xubuntu):



```
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```

Add the following two lines to the bottom of the list, remembering to change the Ubuntu version accordingly:



```
deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free
deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free
```

Finally, close and save the sources file and install the Medibuntu key by copying and pasting the following command into the terminal:



```
wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
```

*Ubuntu Users:* It's also a good idea to make sure the Multiverse and Universe repositories are enabled, although they should be enabled by default in the latest versions of Ubuntu. To make sure they are, or to choose a local server for downloads, navigate to "System > Administration > Software Sources" and tick whichever sources you wish to use, perhaps including unofficial updates (backports) in the "Updates" tab, as that will enable you to receive newer versions of some applications. While you're there, you can also untick the CD/DVD-ROM source and choose a local server (both now default in current releases) instead of using the main server. There are two good reasons for this - first of all, you will be giving the main server a break because you're using a local mirror, and secondly, it will improve download speeds when updating the system, or when installing software and packages.

*Kubuntu Users:* To enable Multiverse and Universe in Kubuntu, navigate to "KMenu > System > Adept" and launch it. On the menu of that application, navigate to "Adept > Manage Repositories" and enable the Multiverse and Universe repositories in the first tab. You might also want to enable unsupported (backports of newer software) updates in the "Updates" tab, disable the CD/DVD-ROM source, and choose a local server for all system-related downloads.

*Xubuntu Users:* Navigate to "Applications > System > Software Properties" and make sure the Multiverse and Universe repositories are enabled by ticking the relevant boxes. As with Ubuntu and Kubuntu, you may want to enable unsupported (backports of newer software) updates for your system, disable the CD/DVD-ROM source, and choose a local server for all your system-related downloads.


*UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 HARDY HERON USERS ONLY*

A quick and easy way to install most of the packages you need (Flash, Java, codecs for playing/ripping/converting music and video etc) is to use the command line. If you would rather use a graphical application with descriptions of packages, you can either use Add/Remove, Synaptic in Ubuntu and Xubuntu ("System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager" in Ubuntu and "Applications > System > Synaptic Package Manager" in Xubuntu), and Adept in Kubuntu ("KMenu > System > Adept"). For the sake of speed, I suggest using the terminal for most of this howto. Open up the terminal, then copy and paste the relevant command for your particular Ubuntu variant and architecture into it:

*Note:* Those of you installing Sun Java will be asked to accept an end-user license agreement (EULA) before the installation of the Sun Java packages begins. Press the tab key on your keyboard (above the caps lock key), followed by the enter key to accept the EULA and complete the installation.

*32-Bit Ubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common icedtea-gcjwebplugin libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll liblame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
```

*32-Bit Kubunu Users*



```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common icedtea-gcjwebplugin libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree libk3b2-extracodecs liblame0 libtunepimp5-mp3 libxine1-ffmpeg non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
```

*32-Bit Xubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common icedtea-gcjwebplugin libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree liblame0 libxine1-ffmpeg non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
```

*64-Bit Ubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ia32-libs ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea-gcjwebplugin liblame0 non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar
```

*64-Bit Kubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree ia32-libs ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea-gcjwebplugin libk3b2-extracodecs liblame0 libtunepimp5-mp3 libxine1-ffmpeg non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar
```

*64-Bit Xubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree ia32-libs ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea-gcjwebplugin liblame0 libxine1-ffmpeg non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar
```

*Note:* Please refer to the errors section below if you're having installation problems with the packages above, or the troubleshooting section at the end of this howto if it's a performance-related problem that you're experiencing.


*DID YOU HAVE ERRORS?*

*Note:* You may have to perform "sudo apt-get update" twice after recovering from any of the errors below.

*COMMON ERRORS*

If you had errors while trying to do the above, one of these following commands may help. Did the terminal tell you to run "dpkg --configure -a"? All you have to do is add "sudo" to the front of that command, like so:



```
sudo dpkg --configure -a
```

or if it was the install -f command:



```
sudo apt-get install -f
```

Then make sure your system is up to date:



```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

*NON-EXISTANT PACKAGES*

Do you keep getting messages that certain packages don't exist and can't be installed? First of all, make sure you have enabled the Medibuntu, Universe and Multiverse repositories. If you're certain that you have the necessary repositories enabled, then you may have a currupt apt list due to an interrupted "apt-get update", which would then make the package manager think certain packages don't exist on the server. Execute both of these commands in the terminal:



```
sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
```



```
sudo apt-get update
```

*NEWLINE ERROR/PACKAGE ERROR*

An error which can prevent ANY system update/upgrade or package installation is the troublesome "final newline error", but there are also other errors and curruptions which can prevent upgrades and installations. If you notice the same package or application being mentioned when you're trying to upgrade or install something completely unrelated to it, take a note of which package the error is referring to, copy and paste the command below into the terminal, replace the "filename*" example with the name of the package that's giving you grief, then execute the edited command to remove the currupt file(s):



```
sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/filename*
```



```
sudo apt-get update
```

This doesn't mean the package has been removed, just the pre/post-install scripts, md5sums, and file lists related to it. You should reinstall the package - even if you plan to remove it, as those deleted and currupted files related to it will be replaced with non-currupted ones.

*FORBIDDEN 403 ERROR*

Those of you receiving the "Forbidden 403" error should change your sources from "http" to "ftp". You can change it by opening the sources file with your default or favourite text editor (substitute "gedit" for "kwrite" in Kubuntu and "mousepad" in Xubuntu) from within the terminal:



```
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```

Change all instances of "http" to "ftp", then close and save the changes made. You should now be able to update the list of available packages:



```
sudo apt-get update
```

Once your errors are fixed, try repeating the command to install the restricted packages for your particular Ubuntu variant.


*...INSTALLATION CONTINUED*


*PRE-UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 HARDY HERON USERS ONLY*

A quick and easy way to install most of the packages you need (Flash, Java, codecs for playing/ripping/converting music and video etc) is to use the command line. If you would rather use a graphical application with descriptions of packages, you can either use Add/Remove, Synaptic in Ubuntu and Xubuntu ("System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager" in Ubuntu and "Applications > System > Synaptic Package Manager" in Xubuntu), and Adept in Kubuntu ("KMenu > System > Adept"). For the sake of speed, I suggest using the terminal for most of this howto. Open up the terminal, then copy and paste the relevant command for your particular Ubuntu variant and architecture into it:

*Note:* Those of you installing Sun Java will be asked to accept an end-user license agreement (EULA) before the installation of the Sun Java packages begins. Press the tab key on your keyboard (above the caps lock key), followed by the enter key to accept the EULA and complete the installation.

*32-Bit Ubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll liblame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
```

*32-Bit Kubunu Users*



```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree libk3b2-mp3 liblame0 libtunepimp5-mp3 libxine1-ffmpeg non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
```

*32-Bit Xubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree liblame0 libxine1-ffmpeg non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
```

*64-Bit Ubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree faad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ia32-libs ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea-java7-jre icedtea-java7-plugin liblame0 non-free-codecs unrar
```

*64-Bit Kubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree ia32-libs ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea-java7-jre icedtea-java7-plugin libk3b2-mp3 liblame0 libtunepimp5-mp3 libxine1-ffmpeg non-free-codecs unrar
```

*64-Bit Xubuntu Users*



```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree ia32-libs ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea-java7-jre icedtea-java7-plugin liblame0 libxine1-ffmpeg non-free-codecs unrar
```

*Note:* Please refer to the errors section below if you're having installation problems with the packages above, or the troubleshooting section at the end of this howto if it's a performance-related problem that you're experiencing.


*DID YOU HAVE ERRORS?*

*Note:* You may have to perform "sudo apt-get update" twice after recovering from any of the errors below.

*COMMON ERRORS*

If you had errors while trying to do the above, one of these following commands may help. Did the terminal tell you to run "dpkg --configure -a"? All you have to do is add "sudo" to the front of that command, like so:



```
sudo dpkg --configure -a
```

or if it was the install -f command:



```
sudo apt-get install -f
```

Then make sure your system is up to date:



```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

*NON-EXISTANT PACKAGES*

Do you keep getting messages that certain packages don't exist and can't be installed? First of all, make sure you have enabled the Medibuntu, Universe and Multiverse repositories. If you're certain that you have the necessary repositories enabled, then you may have a currupt apt list due to an interrupted "apt-get update", which would then make the package manager think certain packages don't exist on the server. Execute both of these commands in the terminal:



```
sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
```



```
sudo apt-get update
```

*NEWLINE ERROR/PACKAGE ERROR*

An error which can prevent ANY system update/upgrade or package installation is the troublesome "final newline error", but there are also other errors and curruptions which can prevent upgrades and installations. If you notice the same package or application being mentioned when you're trying to upgrade or install something completely unrelated to it, take a note of which package the error is referring to, copy and paste the command below into the terminal, replace the "filename*" example with the name of the package that's giving you grief, then execute the edited command to remove the currupt file(s):



```
sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/filename*
```



```
sudo apt-get update
```

This doesn't mean the package has been removed, just the pre/post-install scripts, md5sums, and file lists related to it. You should reinstall the package - even if you plan to remove it, as those deleted and currupted files related to it will be replaced with non-currupted ones.

*FORBIDDEN 403 ERROR*

Those of you receiving the "Forbidden 403" error should change your sources from "http" to "ftp". You can change it by opening the sources file with the default text editor (substitute "gedit" for "kwrite" in Kubuntu and "mousepad" in Xubuntu) from within the terminal:



```
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```

Change all instances of "http" to "ftp", then close and save the changes made. You should now be able to update the list of available packages:



```
sudo apt-get update
```

Once your errors are fixed, try repeating the command to install the restricted packages for your particular Ubuntu variant.


*--PART 2/5, AUDIO & VIDEO STREAMING--*

*OPTION 1, GECKO MEDIA PLAYER*

Gecko Media Player is similar to mplayerplug-in, as it uses GNOME MPlayer to play virtually all formats, but works well without the need for adding any configuration options. Installation and setup is simple, just copy and paste the following commands into the terminal:



```
sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-helix-player mozilla-mplayer mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin
```



```
sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
```

or if you're running Kubuntu, you might want the KDE front-end for MPlayer/Xine:



```
sudo apt-get install kmplayer gecko-mediaplayer
```

Restart your web browser and test the plug-in here. If you have problems viewing the trailers, please refer to the troubleshooting section.

*Note:* Please *REBOOT* if you are not carrying on with the rest of the howto, as you have made lot's of changes to your system and could have some strange problems until you start a fresh session. If you still have problems after rebooting, please read the troubleshooting section at the bottom.


*OPTION 2, MPLAYERPLUG-IN*

This plug-in will stream virtually all media formats, both audio and video, and is the best solution for older versions of Ubuntu. First of all, copy and paste the following commands into the terminal:



```
sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-helix-player mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin
```



```
sudo apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer
```

or if you're running Kubuntu, you might want the KDE front-end for MPlayer/Xine:



```
sudo apt-get install kmplayer mozilla-mplayer
```

*Please Note:* New users of Ubuntu or MPlayer should open the main MPlayer application after installing it for the first time, this will then cause it to create it's default folder in your home directory. Also, please navigate to "Preferences > Audio" in MPlayer, and make sure the "Enable Software Mixer" option is ticked.

Next, copy and paste either of these commands into the terminal:



```
gedit $HOME/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf
```

or if you have multiple users and want them all to use this method for streaming:



```
gksudo gedit /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf
```

If you chose to edit the "/etc/" file, please remove the settings already present, and make sure that the "$HOME" version is blank or deleted in all user accounts. Now you need to  paste the following settings into the configuraton file:



```
download=1
cachesize=1024
cache-percent=25
keep-download=0
dload-dir=$HOME
noembed=0
autoplay=1
enable-wmp=1
enable-qt=1
enable-rm=1
enable-gmp=1
enable-dvx=1
enable-mpeg=1
enable-mp3=1
enable-midi=0
enable-pls=1
enable-ogg=1
enable-smil=1
enable-helix=1
nomediacache=0
nopauseonhide=1
black-background=1
rtsp-use-http=0
rtsp-use-tcp=0
```

Close and save the file, then restart your web browser.

*Note:* Firefox 2x users may need to execute the following command in the terminal:



```
rm $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat
```

Restart Firefox. The above file has been deleted and recreated with the updated plug-in information. If the command didn't work for you, navigate to "Places > Home > View" and tick the "Show Hidden Files" option. Finally, navigate to "/.mozilla/firefox" in your home directory, then look for and delete the file named "pluginreg.dat". Restart Firefox.

Please *REBOOT* if you are not carrying on with the rest of the howto, as you have made lot's of changes to your system and could have some strange problems until you start a fresh session. If you still have problems after rebooting, please read the troubleshooting section at the bottom.


*--PART 3/5, AUDIO & VIDEO CONVERSION--* 

*AUDIO CONVERSION*

It is not recommended to convert one group of compressed music files of a certain format to another type of compressed format. However, if you wish to do so, you can accomplish most tasks with Sound Converter, OggConvert or Sound Konverter. Some GNOME users prefer Sound Konverter, despite the fact it is a KDE application, due to it historically having better support for AAC audio, such as iTunes music files. Lastly, I've added the audio editing application Audacity to both install commands, as you may need it for some tasks.

Ubuntu/Xubuntu users who wish to install Sound Converter to see if it suits their needs should execute the following command:



```
sudo apt-get install soundconverter audacity oggconvert
```

Those of you running Kubuntu, or Ubuntu/Xubuntu users who simply prefer Sound Konverter should execute this command instead:



```
sudo apt-get install soundkonverter aacplusenc audacity alac-decoder cdparanoia ffmpeg flac lame vorbis-tools
```

If you want to try and convert a large number of iTunes m4a files, and keep as much tag information as possible, please refer to this page.

Tag editing can be done in various music applications, but if you want to try a dedicated tag editor, install Ex Falso:



```
sudo apt-get install exfalso
```

You may also want to try EasyTag:



```
sudo apt-get install easytag easytag-aac
```

Kubuntu users might want to install KID3 instead:



```
sudo apt-get install kid3
```


*CD RIPPING*

For secure audio CD ripping, I recommend Rubyripper, as it's the best alternative to using EAC with WINE and it will ensure the rip is accurate. Install the application by going to Getdeb.net and firstly adding the Getdeb repository to your list of software sources. After that, search for Rubyripper on the site and click on the relevant link to install it. Also, please install the following packages for Rubyripper to use:



```
sudo apt-get install cd-discid cdrdao
```

*Tips:* If your rips take longer than you think they should, try running the CLI version of Rubyripper by entering the command "rrip-cli" into the terminal. It may sound like a pain, but using Rubyripper from the terminal is actually very easy. Also, if any disc refuses to be read properly and causes errors, eject it briefly, then go into the GUI version and disable metadata fetching in "Preferences > Freedb", just for that problem disc. After ripping it without all the useful tag info, use a tag editor to fetch the track and album information for you.

Finally, if Rubyripper reports quite a few "chunk" mismatches for a certain disc, remove the CD and give it a good clean, not forgetting the edges, then temporarily slow your optical drive down with the following command:



```
sudo setcd -x 2 /dev/scd0
```

Rebooting will return the drive to it's default speed, but repeating the command again with the default speed, if you know it, would be more ideal. It's not necessary to keep the drive slow for all CD rips, despite what you might have read elsewhere.


*VIDEO CONVERSION*


*UBUNTU FAMILY 9.04+ USERS ONLY*

To make converting, editing and extracting audio from videos easy, install the following packages:



```
sudo apt-get install avidemux ffmpeg winff
```

WinFF is probably the most user-friendly tool for converting videos and extracting audio from videos in Ubuntu. Avidemux is a popular and useful video editing application, which makes it quite simple to cut and crop videos to your liking - and much more.

*Tip:* When creating a video for a mobile phone in WinFF, you may need to change the file extension from ".3g2" to ".3gp" when the video is complete. To increase the audio quality of the video, click on "Options" within WinFF, and in the option labelled "Audio Bitrate", type "96000" (default is 64000, which is 64kbps). However, your phone may not play it properly with the audio at 96kbps, depends really. Test it yourself.


*PRE-UBUNTU FAMILY 9.04 USERS ONLY*

For video conversion and editing capabilities, you will first need to add a new repository to your software sources, as it will enable you to install the very useful WinFF, which is a GUI front-end for the command-line video conversion tool, FFmpeg. The command I want you to copy and paste for adding the actual repository is intended for Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex, so if you're using a different version of Ubuntu, you will need to edit the "intrepid" part accordingly, then move the cursor back to where it was before executing the edited command.

Copy and paste the following command into the terminal to add the new WinFF repository:



```
echo "deb http://winff.org/ubuntu intrepid universe" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winff.list
```

This second command will merely install something called a GPG Key, so will not need editing by anyone:



```
wget --quiet --output-document=- "http://winff.org/ubuntu/AAFE086A.gpg" | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update[/noparse]
```

Finally, execute the command below to install the applications needed for video conversion and editing:



```
sudo apt-get install avidemux ffmpeg winff
```

WinFF is probably the most user-friendly tool for converting videos and extracting audio from videos in Ubuntu. Avidemux is a popular and useful video editing application, which makes it quite simple to cut and crop videos to your liking, and much more.

*Tip:* When creating a video for a mobile phone in WinFF, you may need to change the file extension from ".3g2" to ".3gp" when the video is complete. To increase the audio quality of the video, click on "Options" within WinFF, and in the option labelled "Audio Bitrate", type "96000" (default is 64000, which is 64kbps). However, your phone may not play it properly with the audio at 96kbps, depends really. Test it yourself.


*--PART 4/5, DVD PLAYBACK/RIPPING/BURNING--* 

*DVD PLAYBACK* 

*UBUNTU FAMILY 9.04+ USERS ONLY*

*Note:* I recommend disabling the CD/DVD-ROM source before completing this section, as you will receive numerous prompts if you need to run the "install-css.sh" command. If you're not sure whether it's disabled or not, take a look at the preparation instructions in Part 1.

For the best DVD playback in Ubuntu, including menu support, install the following packages:



```
sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 vlc
```

You can also use the Xine engine in Ubuntu (the default engine in Kubuntu) for video/DVD playback. This can be done without having to change the back-end of Totem -  just install an alternative GNOME front-end for Xine called Gxine (this is optional, VLC will do just fine):



```
sudo apt-get install gxine libxine1-ffmpeg
```

Now you can test a DVD with VLC, Kaffeine, Gxine or whatever your favourite media player is. Enable deinterlacing ("VLC > Video > Deinterlacing > Blend") if playback is choppy or if you notice artifacts.

*Note:* Those of you still having DVD playback issues after installing the above packages should try the solutions in the troubleshooting section, which you can find at the end of this howto.


*PRE-UBUNTU FAMILY 9.04 USERS ONLY*

*Note:* I recommend disabling the CD/DVD-ROM source before completing this section, as you will receive numerous prompts if you need to run the "install-css.sh" command. If you're not sure whether it's disabled or not, take a look at the preparation instructions in Part 1.

For the best DVD playback in Ubuntu, including menu support, install the following packages:



```
sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 libdvdnav4 vlc
```

You can also use the Xine engine in Ubuntu (the default engine in Kubuntu) for video/DVD playback. This can be done without having to change the back-end of Totem -  just install an alternative GNOME front-end for Xine called Gxine (this is optional, VLC will do just fine):



```
sudo apt-get install gxine libxine1-ffmpeg
```

Now you can test a DVD with VLC, Kaffeine, Gxine or whatever your favourite media player is. Enable deinterlacing ("VLC > Video > Deinterlacing > Blend") if playback is choppy or if you notice artifacts.

*Note:* Those of you still having DVD playback issues after installing the above packages should try the solutions in the troubleshooting section, which you can find at the end of this howto.


*DEFAULT DVD PLAYER*


*UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04+ USERS ONLY*

To change the default DVD player to VLC (not Kubuntu, possible issues with Xubuntu), copy and paste this command into the terminal:        



```
gksudo gedit /etc/gnome/defaults.list
```

Press Ctrl+f and search for "x-content/video", then change the "totem.desktop" entries to "vlc.desktop". Close and save. Next, navigate to "Places > Computer > Edit > Preferences > Media > DVD Video", and make sure VLC is selected, then test whether automatic launch and playback with VLC works for you by inserting a DVD. If playback doesn't work properly, navigate to "Video > Deinterlace" within VLC and select mode "Blend". If that still doesn't solve your issue, or you just want more features enabled upon launch (such as fullscreen upon launch), follow the intructions in the next paragraph.

Right-click on "Applications" in the top panel and select "Edit Menus" to open the default menu editor. Navigate down to "Sound & Video" in the left pane and click on it to show all those applications in the pane to the right. Scroll down the list of applications displayed until you see "VLC media player", right-click on it, then click on "Properties" in the context menu to open "Launcher Properties", and change the launch command from "wxvlc %F" to:



```
vlc --volume 512 %m
```

or to have DVD playback automatically launch in fullscreen:



```
vlc --volume 512 --fullscreen %m
```

Close the VLC properties dialog and exit the menu editor.

*Note:* Remember to enable deinterlacing in "VLC > Video > Deinterlace" if you see any artifacts during playback, or if playback doesn't work correctly (the same is true with some AVI files also). To exit and enter fullscreen in VLC, just press the "f" key.


*PRE-UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 USERS ONLY*

To set VLC as your default DVD player in a pre-Hardy Heron (not Kubuntu) system, navigate to  "System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media > Multimedia" ("Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > Removable Drives and Media" in Xubuntu) and replace the existing “Video DVD Discs” command ("totem %m" by default in Ubuntu) with:



```
vlc --volume 512 %m
```

or to have DVD playback automatically launch in fullscreen:



```
vlc --volume 512 --fullscreen %m
```

You can now close the window as the process is now complete.

*Note:* Remember to enable deinterlacing in "VLC > Video > Deinterlace" if you see any artifacts during playback, or if playback doesn't work correctly (the same is true with some AVI files also). To exit and enter fullscreen in VLC, just press the "f" key.


*DVD RIPPING* 

You can rip a standard disc image by right-clicking on the disc icon and then selecting the "Write to Disk" option in the context menu. Alternatively, you can open it with your file browser and drag the ISO image to your desktop. For more advanced options, give dvd::rip a try:



```
sudo apt-get install dvdrip
```

Kubuntu users might be interested in this application instead:



```
sudo apt-get install k9copy
```

*Note:* Please refer to the troubleshooting section if you are having trouble ripping and backing up foreign and/or commercial DVDs.


*DVD BURNING* 

Basic burning of DVDs can be accomplished by right-clicking on an ISO image and then selecting the "Write to Disc" option in the context menu. If you want to author and burn DVDs for use in standard DVD players, then your best bet is to install Tovid, DeVeDe, and Avidemux. Tovid is an all-in-one video authoring suite with a GUI in early devolopement, DeVeDe is another popular DVD authoring application, and Avidemux is a very useful video editing application. Experiment with both video authoring applications to see which suits your needs the most:



```
sudo apt-get install avidemux devede todiscgui tovidgui
```

Those of you still using Gutsy should go to the Tovid Wiki, download the deb file, then just double or single-click to install, or use the right-click context menu. Type your password when prompted. Also, read this guide on using the Tovid GUI and another guide on the basics of using Tovid.


*--PART 5/5, MISCELLANEOUS & TROUBLESHOOTING--*


*VARIOUS TIPS & TRICKS*


*UBUNTU FAMILY 8.10+ USERS ONLY*

*LAPTOP TOUCHPAD*

Using a laptop? If your cursor shoots off all over the place when you type and seemingly clicks on things without your consent, have no fear, you can disable it's click function while typing in a few simple steps. First of all, execute the following command in the terminal:



```
gksudo gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi
```

Next, copy and paste the following text into the empty document:



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
 <device>
  <match key="input.x11_driver" string="synaptics">
   <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">True</merge>
  </match>
 </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

*Ubuntu/Xubuntu Users:* Navigate to "System > Preferences > Sessions" ("Applications > Settings > Autostart Applications" in Xubuntu) and click on "Add". Name it something like "Touchpad Syndaemon", the description can be "Disables touchpad while typing", and the all important command you need is "syndaemon -i 1 -d -t -K". For it to take effect, either logout or reboot.

*Kubuntu Users:* Create a text document in your home directory called "syndaemon", then open it with a text editor and add the following lines to it:



```
#!/bin/sh
```



```
syndaemon -i 1 -d -t -K
```

Close and save the file, then move it to the autostart folder with:



```
mv syndaemon ~/.kde/Autostart
```

Finally, make the file an executable script with the following command:



```
chmod u+x ~/.kde/Autostart/syndaemon
```

Why isn't it enabled by default for laptop users? Well, it's insecure and accesses root areas of the system.

*SCREEN RESOLUTION*

To enable the correct display resolution in Ubuntu, you have several options. First of all, there is the fairly useless tool in "System > Preferences", the soon-to-be-dead (unavailable for 8.10+) displayconfig-gtk tool, and finally, RandR - the newest method. There will be a graphical front-end (GUI) for RandR soon (keep an eye out for it in "System > Administration"), but for now you will need to use the command line. Let's say you wanted to change your resolution to 1280x800, you would need to execute the following command:



```
sudo xrandr -s 1280x800
```

If that fails, bring up a list of "supported" resolutions with this command:



```
sudo xrandr -q
```

Use the first command again and set the highest resolution that RandR claims is supported. Once that is set, try setting the resolution you know is correct, as it may now accept that resolution.

If you're still having issues, and you're not running an 8.10+ version of Ubuntu, press Alt+F2 and type "gksudo displayconfig-gtk" (without "gtk" in Kubuntu), type your password and execute, then select the resolution you want from the list. Some of you may have to select a different screen/monitor in the list before you can successfully change the resolution. Reboot or logout if necessary.

Go to Launchpad and report a bug if you've struggled to set your screen resolution, as it should be automatically detected.


*--TROUBLESHOOTING--* 

*ADOBE FLASH PLAYER*

On occasion, installing Adobe Flash Player and/or watching online Flash streams successfully isn't as simple as it might ordinarily be. If you have tried installing it already, and are having issues, read on. First of all, please disable any ad-blocking Firefox extensions you have installed, such as Adblock Plus, as they can sometimes interfere with the Flash content you actually want to see. If you are still having issues after disabling the extension(s), you should now completely purge Adobe Flash Player from your system, along with any other packages which may be interfering with it, reinstall only Adobe Flash Player, restart your web browser, and then test Flash performance again. Will both 32-bit and 64-bit users copy and paste this command into the terminal:



```
sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash nspluginwrapper swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
```

Still no joy? I would suggest following the instructions below for your particular Ubuntu version and architecture.


*UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04+ USERS ONLY*

*Note:* You can safely install the Ubuntu package (flashplugin-nonfree), or a Deb archive over the top of the Tar installation method at a later date - I've tested it several times. There's absolutely no need to remove any of the manually installed files, as they will simply be overwritten.

First of all, copy and paste the following command into the terminal and remove the package installed by Ubuntu:



```
sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
```

*32-Bit Users Only:* Those of you running the 32-bit version of Ubuntu can install the Flash Player plug-in by selecting and downloading the Deb archive in the drop-down menu on this page of Adobe's site, then executing it and entering your root password when prompted.

*32/64-bit Users:* Alternatively, 32-bit users can download the Tar archive from the same link provided above and follow my instructions below. If you're a 64-bit Ubuntu user, download the Tar archive of the 64-bit Flash Player plug-in from the bottom of this page to your desktop.

Once downloaded, simply open the Tar archive, look for a file named "libflashplayer.so", copy that file to your desktop, then both 32-bit and 64-bit users execute the following command in the terminal:



```
sudo mkdir /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree && sudo cp -f ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ && sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin && sudo ln -sf /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/flashplayer-alternative.so
```

You may now restart your web browser and use the plugin.


*PRE-UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 USERS ONLY*

*Note:* You can safely install the Ubuntu package (flashplugin-nonfree), or a Deb archive over the top of the Tar installation method at a later date - I've tested it several times. There's absolutely no need to remove any of the manually installed files, as they will simply be overwritten.

First of all, copy and paste the following command into the terminal and remove the package installed by Ubuntu:



```
sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
```

Install the Flash Player plug-in manually by selecting and downloading the Tar archive in the drop-down menu on this page of Adobe's site if you're a 32-bit Ubuntu user, and from the bottom of this page if you're a 64-bit Ubuntu user.

Once downloaded, simply open the Tar archive, look for a file named "libflashplayer.so", copy that file to your desktop, then execute the following command in the terminal:



```
sudo mkdir /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree && sudo cp -f ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ && sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
```

You may now restart your web browser and use the plugin.

*NO SOUND*

If you're running an earlier version of Ubuntu and Firefox (pre-Hardy and Firefox 2x), and you don't have any sound in Flash videos, or you notice strange random behaviour by Firefox, you should try this next solution. Make sure you have the package "alsa-oss" from Part 1 and then paste this command into the terminal:



```
gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
```

Edit the line "FIREFOX_DSP=”none”" and change "none" to "aoss". Then close and save the file. Restart Firefox.


*DVD PLAYBACK*

*ZERO DVD PLAYBACK*

Installed the necessary applications and packages but still cannot play/rip commercial DVDs? Perhaps you should make sure the DVD drive has been set to the correct region. If you have never successfully played DVDs in Ubuntu or Windows, install the following command line based application:



```
sudo apt-get install regionset
```

Please be aware that most drives limit you to about 5 changes (regionset should tell you how many you have left), so if you plan to watch foreign DVDs, it would be best to have a secondary external DVD drive, and have it set to a different region to the one in your machine. To set or change your DVD drives region, put any disc into your drive, and type "sudo regionset" into the terminal, then simply select the relevant region code. Here is the list of region codes and which countries they cover:

RC1 = North America (USA and Canada)
RC2 = Europe, Middle East, South Africa and Japan
RC3 = Southeast Asia, Taiwan, Korea
RC4 = Latin America, Australia, New Zealand
RC5 = Former Soviet Union (Russia, Ukraine, etc.), rest of Africa, India
RC6 = China

For those of you who previously played DVDs in GNU/Linux or Windows, but for some reason are unable to now, it could be related to faulty leads/connectors, but give this one last software-related method a try:



```
sudo apt-get install build-essential debhelper fakeroot
```

then:



```
sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
```

or if you get an error with that command:



```
sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
```

*SOME DVD PLAYBACK*

If unlike above you have followed Part 4 of my howto and most DVDs play fine, but you're having trouble with some newer DVDs, please refer to this link, and concentrate on the solution for VLC (this bug was apparently fixed in February 2008).


*GECKO MEDIA PLAYER/MPLAYERPLUG-IN*

*Note:* If you're experiencing audio or video problems with ALL streams, please refer to the GNOME Mplayer/MPlayer section.

*APPLE TRAILERS*

For those of you recieving the message "Get the latest Quicktime", when you try to view some trailers (or other non-apple.com Quicktime videos), navigate to "Places > Home", then in the file browser menu, navigate to "View > Show Hidden Files", and tick that option. Within your home directory, navigate to ".mozilla > firefox > ??????.default" and find the file named "pluginreg.dat". Right-click on that file and then choose to open it with a text editor. Alternatively, you could open the terminal and enter a command like the following:



```
gedit ~/.mozilla/firefox/??????.default/plugingreg.dat
```

*Note:* Make sure you replace "??????.default" with the exact name of that folder.

Once you have opened that file with a text editor, search for "QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$", then copy and paste "QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$" directly above it, but without the quotation marks of course. Close and save, then restart your web browser.

*BUFFERING...*

Sometimes it looks like the stream is about to start playing, but it does not. Try pressing the play, pause, and stop buttons, perhaps reload the page also, but don't just give up and navigate away too soon. The BBC's Windows Media radio streams take longer to start playing, the Real Media streams start quicker and sound better. Also, make absolutely sure you don't have other plug-ins interfering with Gecko Media Player or MPlayerplug-in, and that you don't have these two plug-ins installed together either. Finally, ask other users of Gecko Media Player or MPlayerplug-in if the stream works for them.

*DEFAULT ACTIONS*

Now and then you will click on a audio or video link and Firefox will ask if you want to download it or open it with a certain application. Many times though, you will want to play or open it with a different application to the one offered, or you may have expected it to open with the browser plugin. Click to choose your own application, then navigate to "/usr/bin", and you will find your audio and video apps there, or navigate to "Firefox > Edit > Preferences > Applications", and select the application or browser plug-in you want Firefox to use for whatever file extension it was.

*PLUG-IN REQUIRED*

If Firefox  2x doesn't recognise that you have changed your plug-ins and says "Plug-in Required", or something like that, then you need to:



```
rm $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat
```

Restart Firefox. The above file has been deleted and recreated with the updated plug-in information. If the command didn't work for you, navigate to "Places > Home > View", and tick the "Show Hidden Files" option. Finally, navigate to "/.mozilla/firefox" in your home directory, then look for and delete the file named "pluginreg.dat". Restart Firefox.

*Note:* Are you using a non-default web browser? You may need to link your plug-ins folder to that browser. To create a symbolic link, you need to do something like this "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins /full/path/to/browser". Rename or delete the plug-ins folder it already has, or use the "ln -sf" symlink command as it forces the link to replace whatever plug-ins folder is already present.


*GNOME MPLAYER/MPLAYER* 
*VIDEO*

Those of you who are having general issues with video playback being blank with just sound, either don't have the right codecs installed (see Part 1), or have graphics driver issues. Some of you may be able to solve it by disabling desktop effects in "System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects". If you're one of those who wants to keep desktop effects active at the expense of video quality, you may want to do the following:

Open GNOME MPlayer and navigate to "Edit > Preferences > Player > Video Output", then select "x11" from the list and close. MPlayer users should launch the application, then right-click on the video window, navigate to "Preferences > Video", and select the "x11" driver there. You may now close MPlayer.

Have you not enabled desktop effects, but still can't use the "xv" (Xvideo) driver despite your best efforts? See if the "gl" (OpenGL) video driver works well for you in GNOME MPlayer/MPlayer, at least it's accelerated.

*Please Note:* If you are having trouble using the "xv" video driver, you should search the forums and Google, as it's highly unlikely that your card doesn't support it. Some users have to make a few changes to get it working.

*SOUND*

Common sound issues with GNOME MPlayer/MPlayer can be solved by enabling the software mixer in both their preferences. In GNOME MPlayer, navigate to "Edit > Preferences > Advanced", and tick the "Software Volume Control" box. As for MPlayer users, right-click on the video window and navigate to "Preferences > Audio", then tick the "Enable Software Mixer" box. If you launched a video before carrying out these steps, open the video again with the new sound setting in place, or restart GNOME MPlayer/MPlayer.


*JAVA & JAVA PLUGIN*

Java not working correctly? Execute the command below, and make sure you select Sun Java if you're a 32-bit user, then restart your web browser:



```
sudo update-alternatives --config java
```

Still no? If you are using the 32-bit build of Ubuntu, and are trying to use Sun Java, you may want to make sure that you don't have IcedTea/OpenJDK Java and it's plug-in installed, as it will conflict with the Sun Java plugin:



```
sudo apt-get remove icedtea6-plugin icedtea-java7-bin icedtea-java7-jre icedtea-java7-plugin icedtea-gcjwebplugin openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-lib
```

Those of you running the 64-bit version of Ubuntu with OpenJDK Java installed may struggle with compatibility at times. Sun Java is opening up Java to the free and open source community, but it will take a while before it's performance is on-par with Sun Java. Until then, some desktop applications (such as FrostWire) will work better with the Sun JRE installed:



```
sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
```

Then select it as the Java you want applications to use:



```
sudo update-alternatives --config java
```

*Note:* The following instructions are for Gutsy users only.

If you have followed the above steps and still can't get IcedTea Java applets working properly, it may be worth adding the unofficial repository for Gutsy, which can be done in "System > Administration > Software Sources" in Ubuntu, or the command line way:



```
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```

Then copy and paste these two lines into it:



```
deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ubuntu/ gutsy/
deb-src http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ubuntu/ gutsy/
```

Make sure you save your changes, then perform a "sudo apt-get update", or alternatively, just reload Synaptic/Adept. After you have updated your list of packages, you can perform a "sudo apt-get upgrade", or just wait for the update manager to realise there are updates available. IcedTea Java will be updated and hopefully work much better than previously.


*REALPLAYER*

*PRE-UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 USERS ONLY
*

*PERFORMANCE*

If your RealPlayer's playback is terrible (mine was), you have to do some manual editing. First of all, you need to copy and paste the following command into the terminal:



```
gksudo gedit /usr/bin/realplay
```

Next, find the line "echo "Warning: LD_PRELOAD=\"$LD_PRELOAD\"", and underneath "fi", paste these two lines:



```
LD_PRELOAD="$LDPRELOAD:/usr/lib/libaoss.so"
export LD_PRELOAD
```

Save and close. Also, open RealPlayer's preferences and go to "Transport", once you're there, select "Use specified transport". Then go into the two configuration options beneath that and untick everything except "http". You can also select your connection speed in preferences, and tell RealPlayer not to send connection info back to real.com.

*LANGUAGE PACKS*

Those of you who are having problems with SCIM (the popular input method for multiple languages), and are receiving the "segmentation fault" error, should carry out instructions similar to those above, and execute the following command in the terminal:



```
gksudo gedit /usr/bin/realplay
```

Finally, add the following instruction to the top of the RealPlayer script:



```
export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
```

Close and save the changes, then restart RealPlayer.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Created new post as suggested by LaRoza and matthew.

Nathan

----------


## matthew

This thread supersedes the original, which is still in the archives.

Thanks again.

----------


## aldeby

Thank you reassuringlyoffensive,
your tutorial is really perfectly done!

----------


## gfahey

Excellent. Well done. I might add that this solved my "choppy video" problem with Hardy and now all video looks great (even full screen). 

Thank you.

*Update:*I had forgotten that I disabled the ATI driver under "Hardware Drivers" prior to this. I have desktop effects "off" as well. So, it looks like this:

Disable the driver and get smooth video playback. But, you can't play games, and Google Earth will cause a crash upon opening (at least for me). Compiz? Forget it.

Enable the driver and you get choppy, horrible video playback. You can play games and Google Earth works fine. Of course, I still have desktop effects "off".

Enable desktop settings (visual effects) under "normal" and you can't play games and of course, video playback is still horrible. Google Earth won't function with them enabled either.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Excellent. Well done. I might add that this solved my "choppy video" problem with Hardy and now all video looks great (even full screen). 
> 
> Thank you.


 
No problem.

Do you know which package or advice solved your issue?

Nathan

----------


## aldeby

please note that your tip concerning DVD playback

sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh

actually downgrades libdvdcss2 from 1.2.9-2medibuntu4 to 1.2.5-1

1.2.9-2medibuntu4 is from official medibuntu repositories

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> please note that your tip concerning DVD playback
> 
> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
> 
> actually downgrades libdvdcss2 from 1.2.9-2medibuntu4 to 1.2.5-1
> 
> 1.2.9-2medibuntu4 is from official medibuntu repositories


 
That's normal, it upgrades again after the downgrade. 

Nathan

----------


## starryeyedboy

thank you for such a comprehensive guide... really really helped a lot - answered a billion questions n issues =) thanks!!!

.

----------


## Islington

Actually I would like to suggest purging swfdec-mozilla when installing flash. This being the third option offerred up by firefox. Installing this package gives a big play symbol over the flash vid, but its impossible to maximise, volume control etc.. I accidentaly installed it, and was raging at myself until I found it in synaptic and got rid of it.

----------


## copyleft

GREAT GREAT GREAT work!

Thank you very much.

Just a note: on my system, new install of Hardy 64 bit, my "pluginreg.dat" file was not directly inside the "firefox" folder, but inside another folder named "xzd1ghs3.default"

Here's what my successful code looked like:


```
rm $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/xzd1ghs3.default/pluginreg.dat
```

Being the near-noob that I am, it was probably something I did before...

----------


## yg5565

You are the MAN! or WOMAN!  I tried an upgrade and you got me rolling!  When I got into the old gutzy vmware, it pretty much smoked the virtualization, backed up the vm's and all data and did a clean install.

Will let you know how the vm stuff goes.  Superb tutorial for a desktop user.

----------


## gotee12

Big thanx to reassuringlyoffensive for this how-to!

----------


## purplenite

Following the instructions for Hardy users, I'm getting "E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll"

It's finding everything else except that package. Any suggestions?

----------


## talsemgeest

> Following the instructions for Hardy users, I'm getting "E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll"
> 
> It's finding everything else except that package. Any suggestions?


Where abouts in the how to are you getting this error?

----------


## keithrennie

:Smile:  hey, reassuringly offensive, you are great.  Didnt try all this stuff yet, just a quick scan for now but it looks as though you deal fully several of the problems I have e.g. how to get bbc real audio and video streaming to work on hardy ubuntu using opera, after I had finally got it to work well on kubuntu gutsy and then decided to migrate to lts. Thanks for all your care and systematic instruction. So glad I found this thread which I saved. I'll add more feedback as we go.  Keith

----------


## geovino

What would command be to set Kaffeine as default dvd player?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> What would command be to set Kaffeine as default dvd player?


In Ubuntu you mean? Use my instructions in Part 4 regarding VLC, but change it to "kaffeine.desktop" instead.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Following the instructions for Hardy users, I'm getting "E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll"
> 
> It's finding everything else except that package. Any suggestions?


Are you a 64-Bit user? They haven't packaged those codecs for you yet, sorry.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Actually I would like to suggest purging swfdec-mozilla when installing flash. This being the third option offerred up by firefox. Installing this package gives a big play symbol over the flash vid, but its impossible to maximise, volume control etc.. I accidentaly installed it, and was raging at myself until I found it in synaptic and got rid of it.


I should have done that before, it's been edited now.  :Smile: 

I also included the package "libflashsupport", it's in the so-called "Essential" section, but just wanted to make sure it's installed when users are troubleshooting Flash.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> GREAT GREAT GREAT work!
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Just a note: on my system, new install of Hardy 64 bit, my "pluginreg.dat" file was not directly inside the "firefox" folder, but inside another folder named "xzd1ghs3.default"
> 
> Here's what my successful code looked like:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads-up, I've now added manual instructions.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Just wanted to thank you for the positive feedback and thank those who helped with the latest revision.

Nathan

----------


## geovino

> In Ubuntu you mean? Use my instructions in Part 4 regarding VLC, but change it to "kaffeine.desktop" instead.
> 
> Nathan


I did that, but it still comes up in totem. I'm trying to get kaffeine to open. Does this only work with VLC?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I did that, but it still comes up in totem. I'm trying to get kaffeine to open. Does this only work with VLC?


 
Did you go to Places>Home>Edit>Preferences>Media and select Kaffiene? It should work with any of them. Just so you know, you can have both Totem Gstreamer and Totem Xine installed in Ubuntu Hardy, so you're better off using Totem Xine rather than Kaffiene.

Nathan

----------


## geovino

there is an Open Folder option. How would I select kaffeine?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> there is an Open Folder option. How would I select kaffeine?


 
So there are still just the default options, such as Totem, Open Folder, Do Nothing? Could be due to the fact that Kaffiene is a KDE app. There is no option to launch by command string in Hardy just yet, so not much you can do for now. I guess if you're desperate, you could change the Totem launch command to Kaffiene's, using the VLC instructions as a guide, then select Totem in the DVD Video list.

Nathan

----------


## Islington

> So there are still just the default options, such as Totem, Open Folder, Do Nothing? Could be due to the fact that Kaffiene is a KDE app. There is no option to launch by command string in Hardy just yet, so not much you can do for now. I guess if you're desperate, you could change the Totem launch command to Kaffiene's, using the VLC instructions as a guide, then select Totem in the DVD Video list.
> 
> Nathan


Wait.. wouldnt it show up under /usr/X11R6/bin/X11 ?
awesome guide btw..

----------


## psark

Thank you for this amazing guide....it has allowed me to switch back to Ubuntu from a clunky, ugly and unwieldy version of _Freespire_.  

I can now play encrypted DVD's, as well as watch more than one YouTube video without Firefox crashing.

Initially, I did have problems with Flash.  Every time I started  a _second_ consecutive YouTube video, Firefox would crash and close immediately. (The first video would play with no problems!)  This was fixed by completely deleting Flash and the plugin file, as per your instructions, then installing the most recent Flash package downloaded directly from the Flash website.

Ubuntu's appeal over other Linux dists I've tried is the clean gnome desktop and the very high quality fonts and font rendering.

Thanks again.

----------


## qsr.nrwn

I was doing a clean install with Hardy Heron, stumbled upon with this marvelous how-to guide. But...

There is always a but...

When I have finished installing all the sound codecs and restarted (install one part - restart & test - install next part - restart & test), my sound card stopped working, it seems to be some issue related to PulseAudio/ALSA (concrete: alsa-utils), do you know if you need to install alsa software in order to make all the codecs work :Confused: 

Thanks in advance

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I was doing a clean install with Hardy Heron, stumbled upon with this marvelous how-to guide. But...
> 
> There is always a but...
> 
> When I have finished installing all the sound codecs and restarted (install one part - restart & test - install next part - restart & test), my sound card stopped working, it seems to be some issue related to PulseAudio/ALSA (concrete: alsa-utils), do you know if you need to install alsa software in order to make all the codecs work
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
PulseAudio supports Alsa, so not sure what's going on there. Have you tinkered with System>Preferences>Sound?

Nathan

----------


## qsr.nrwn

No, in fact I was just installing it, following at the first time _ad pedem literam_. This is my second run, and I removed the reference to alsa-oss under your script line.

But as far as I can tell you when you access sound properties under System>Preferences>Sound Preferences>Devices>Sound Capture [Test] it complaints about something like "cannot construct sound pipeline"... and renders Sound Preferences unresponsive... It is needed to restart XOR reboot to use sound againg.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> No, in fact I was just installing it, following at the first time _ad pedem literam_. This is my second run, and I removed the reference to alsa-oss under your script line.
> 
> But as far as I can tell you when you access sound properties under System>Preferences>Sound Preferences>Devices>Sound Capture [Test] it complaints about something like "cannot construct sound pipeline"... and renders Sound Preferences unresponsive... It is needed to restart XOR reboot to use sound againg.


 
Do you think the package "alsa-oss" was causing the problem? I might remove it from the install command, it was only really included due to problems with RealPlayer and pre-Hardy problems between Firefox and Adobe Flash.

Nathan

----------


## qsr.nrwn

That's exactly what I removed (emphasised in red)
...



> *REVISED ON THE 26TH OF APRIL 2008*
> 
> *UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 HARDY HERON USERS ONLY*
> 
> 
> *32-Bit Ubuntu Users:*
> 
> *sudo apt-get remove icedtea-gcjwebplugin openjdk-6-jre && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss compizconfig-settings-manager faad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libflashsupport liblame0 sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar w32codecs*


...

SOME TESTING

...

The audio is working OK... and I'm about to finish your guide. Let me do more testing

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Strange. This thread has moved from the top, to 2nd from the top, then down to the bottom of the "Sticky Thread" section and now it's 2nd from the top again.  :Confused:  Weird huh?

Nathan

Edit: What a dummy, sticky threads do actually move up when posts are made. Not sure why it was at the bottom for a few minutes though.

----------


## qsr.nrwn

So far. so good...

The sound is working flawlessly...

Perhaps alsa-oss, somehow, is messing up PulseAudio...

----------


## unshareef

Dear reassuringlyoffensive,

Thank you so much for this how-to, you have made things incredibly easy indeed.

I noticed a user on the first page of this thread called gfahey mention something about choppy 3D graphics with ATI. I was wondering if you know of a solution to this.

Google Earth, and 3D games are choppy on my machine. I have a Dell Inspiron 6400, intel core duo, ati mobility x1300, 1GB ram.  Straight after installing hardy, i went to ati.com and installed the latest driver for my card. I had this exact same problem with gutsy causing me to eventually stop using ubuntu for a while until a solution was found.

I have a feeling it could have something to do with my processor. On my pallet I have put cpu freq meters for both cores and many a time they appear maxed out which is when my laptop gets a bit slow and juddery - just by doing simple things like scrolling down a webpage. Surely somethings wrong? When I play videos or google earth, both cores are constantly maxed out.

Got any idea to what it could be?

Hope you can help, many thanks in advance!

----------


## The Pinny Parlour

Thank you

Very informative, however VLC doesn't work.  It will show the first menu and freeze.  I have to force quit.  How do I roll back the changes as it doesn't work?
I installed VLC only using your guide.

----------


## The Pinny Parlour

Manage to revert it back.

VLC has lots of artifacts when playing back DVDs.  How can I fix this?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Manage to revert it back.
> 
> VLC has lots of artifacts when playing back DVDs.  How can I fix this?


 
Not sure what's going on there, deinterlace should help with that. Does Totem play them well? If not, it could be your video driver. If the problem is just with VLC, give Totem Xine a try, if it works well and with menus, make it default with:


*sudo update-alternatives --config totem*

Then navigate to Places>Computer>Edit>Preferences>Media>DVD Video and select Totem again.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Dear reassuringlyoffensive,
> 
> Thank you so much for this how-to, you have made things incredibly easy indeed.
> 
> I noticed a user on the first page of this thread called gfahey mention something about choppy 3D graphics with ATI. I was wondering if you know of a solution to this.
> 
> Google Earth, and 3D games are choppy on my machine. I have a Dell Inspiron 6400, intel core duo, ati mobility x1300, 1GB ram.  Straight after installing hardy, i went to ati.com and installed the latest driver for my card. I had this exact same problem with gutsy causing me to eventually stop using ubuntu for a while until a solution was found.
> 
> I have a feeling it could have something to do with my processor. On my pallet I have put cpu freq meters for both cores and many a time they appear maxed out which is when my laptop gets a bit slow and juddery - just by doing simple things like scrolling down a webpage. Surely somethings wrong? When I play videos or google earth, both cores are constantly maxed out.
> ...


 
What drivers are you using? Installing them with ENVY should cure your problems:

http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html

Nathan

----------


## GranpaDan

Sorry, a real beginner here, but I just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy, and so far the only thing giving me grief is the streaming video playback from Firefox. Its pretty choppy compared to the VLC I ran as default in Gutsy.

I followed your directions in the sticky (Big Thanks for that!!!!) and the only trouble I had was in following your instructions below:

"New users of Ubuntu or MPlayer should open the main MPlayer application after installing it for the first time, this will then cause it to create it's default folder in your home directory. Also, please navigate to Preferences>Audio in MPlayer, and then tick the "Enable Software Mixer" option."

When I go to Applications->Sound&Video->MPlayer Movie Player, all I get are the following two windows from MPayer, which do not give me the option to go to Preferences. Do I need to reinstall MPlayer? I have had good luck with VLC in the past. The DVD play with VLC is wonderful.
Screenshot.png
Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.

----------


## unshareef

> What drivers are you using? Installing them with ENVY should cure your problems:
> 
> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
> 
> Nathan


Many thanks for your reply. I didn't know about ENVY, so I just tried that and it installed an ATI driver version 8.3

The problem still persists exactly as it was - that is both processor cores appear maxed out even just by typing causing the performance to be jerky.

Before I tried ENVY, I had installed the lates ATI driver, which I believe is 8.4, but same problem.

I hope that there's hope

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Sorry, a real beginner here, but I just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy, and so far the only thing giving me grief is the streaming video playback from Firefox. Its pretty choppy compared to the VLC I ran as default in Gutsy.
> 
> I followed your directions in the sticky (Big Thanks for that!!!!) and the only trouble I had was in following your instructions below:
> 
> "New users of Ubuntu or MPlayer should open the main MPlayer application after installing it for the first time, this will then cause it to create it's default folder in your home directory. Also, please navigate to Preferences>Audio in MPlayer, and then tick the "Enable Software Mixer" option."
> 
> When I go to Applications->Sound&Video->MPlayer Movie Player, all I get are the following two windows from MPayer, which do not give me the option to go to Preferences. Do I need to reinstall MPlayer? I have had good luck with VLC in the past. The DVD play with VLC is wonderful.
> Screenshot.png
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


 
Thanks. If you just right-click on the video window, you can get to the preferences that way.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Many thanks for your reply. I didn't know about ENVY, so I just tried that and it installed an ATI driver version 8.3
> 
> The problem still persists exactly as it was - that is both processor cores appear maxed out even just by typing causing the performance to be jerky.
> 
> Before I tried ENVY, I had installed the lates ATI driver, which I believe is 8.4, but same problem.
> 
> I hope that there's hope


 
No idea what's going on there, ENVY has solved it for others. Did you fully remove the previous driver? Has it ever worked? How does it perform in Windows? 

Nathan

----------


## Mr_Odwin

Hi there. First off, thanks for the great guide.
Everything is working great with one exception. On the apple trailers site when I try to watch an HD trailer (eg. any of the HD ones from here: http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramo...ystalskull/hd/ ) the mplayer plugin opens up an external window from firefox, I click 'play' in the box that has appeared and is buffering, then the window disappears and the video starts playing but I can only hear it, not see it. I can see the video only if I click the same link again in firefox.
Plus, in system monitor there are tons of mplayer processes that are either sleeping or zombies (no idea what either means!). I guess this is because I've tried it on so many links.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi there. First off, thanks for the great guide.
> Everything is working great with one exception. On the apple trailers site when I try to watch an HD trailer (eg. any of the HD ones from here: http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramo...ystalskull/hd/ ) the mplayer plugin opens up an external window from firefox, I click 'play' in the box that has appeared and is buffering, then the window disappears and the video starts playing but I can only hear it, not see it. I can see the video only if I click the same link again in firefox.
> Plus, in system monitor there are tons of mplayer processes that are either sleeping or zombies (no idea what either means!). I guess this is because I've tried it on so many links.


 
I'm gonna experiment tomorrow with HD apple.com clips, used to be fine and now there are random issues. Have you tried "noembed=1" in the MPlayer plugin config? Make sure you delete the pluginreg.dat file if you change the plugin settings. Could be a Firefox problem though, we'll see.

Nathan

----------


## Mr_Odwin

> I'm gonna experiment tomorrow with HD apple.com clips, used to be fine and now there are random issues. Have you tried "noembed=1" in the MPlayer plugin config? Make sure you delete the pluginreg.dat file if you change the plugin settings. Could be a Firefox problem though, we'll see.
> 
> Nathan


Just tried "noembed=1" and it made a vast improvement. The window no longer disappears! Slight issues are that it won't go full screen and I'm still getting zombie processes and sleeping processes, but overall I'm very, very pleased. Thank you so much.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Just tried "noembed=1" and it made a vast improvement. The window no longer disappears! Slight issues are that it won't go full screen and I'm still getting zombie processes and sleeping processes, but overall I'm very, very pleased. Thank you so much.


 
Ah good. I do wonder if it's Firefox. Might be worth reporting a bug to them and what you had to do as a workaround.

Nathan

----------


## dooma

Can someone help me? I've gone through the steps of this tutorial and spent several hours trying different things to no avail.  

Here is the problem:

1) I just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy Heron. 
2) Now when I go to a site like www.apple.com/trailers, mplayer plugin plays the audio, but NO VIDEO. 
3) changing preferences does not affect it. Flash works fine. 
4) Prior to the upgrade to Heron, everything worked great

I am using a Thinkpad T60P with Hardy Heron installed (as of April 26)
It has the Fire GL graphics card, so I'm using FGLRX. 

Please - any help would mean the world to me.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Can someone help me? I've gone through the steps of this tutorial and spent several hours trying different things to no avail.  
> 
> Here is the problem:
> 
> 1) I just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy Heron. 
> 2) Now when I go to a site like www.apple.com/trailers, mplayer plugin plays the audio, but NO VIDEO. 
> 3) changing preferences does not affect it. Flash works fine. 
> 4) Prior to the upgrade to Heron, everything worked great
> 
> ...


 
Can you tell me if disabling effects helps? Navigate to System>Preferences>Appearance>Effects and tick the first box. 

Nathan

----------


## mkolars

Hi there,

i have tried several times to install vlc media player in ubuntu 7.10 but always get following error messages.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

administrator@Mark:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.

Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
that package should be filed.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed
       Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>= 1.2.5) but it is not installable
       Depends: ttf-dejavu but it is not installable
E: Broken packages

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any ideas ??

Thanks,
Mark

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi there,
> 
> i have tried several times to install vlc media player in ubuntu 7.10 but always get following error messages.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> administrator@Mark:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> ...


Did you try the commands in Part 1 "Did You Have Errors" section? Try this:

*sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade*

Nathan

----------


## Xris Benedict

Hi,

I have followed your instructions but can still not stream my favorite radio: www.106fm.co.il .

Do you have an idea what I should do?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi,
> 
> I have followed your instructions but can still not stream my favorite radio: www.106fm.co.il .
> 
> Do you have an idea what I should do?



That's strange, worked first time for me. I'm listening to it right now using the MPlayer plugin. Give it time to load and try again.

Nathan

----------


## Xris Benedict

> That's strange, worked first time for me. I'm listening to it right now using the MPlayer plugin. Give it time to load and try again.
> 
> Nathan


You have to forgive me. I'm a newbie in linux.
I wait for the stream (it write that it triesto connect) but after a few second it comes back with a "stopped" response.

How do I specify which plugin should open this specific stream? I am not sure the firefox uses mplayer for it.

Thanks for the swift reply  :Smile: ,
Xris

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Just tried "noembed=1" and it made a vast improvement. The window no longer disappears! Slight issues are that it won't go full screen and I'm still getting zombie processes and sleeping processes, but overall I'm very, very pleased. Thank you so much.


Made some big changes to Part 2, so check that out. I've switched to using Gecko Media Player instead of Mozilla MPlayer and it works wonderfully at the moment.

Nathan

----------


## Xris Benedict

> You have to forgive me. I'm a newbie in linux.
> I wait for the stream (it write that it triesto connect) but after a few second it comes back with a "stopped" response.
> 
> How do I specify which plugin should open this specific stream? I am not sure the firefox uses mplayer for it.
> 
> Thanks for the swift reply ,
> Xris




I have tried the change to the Gecko media player and here too, the streams starts connecting and stops after a few seconds.

Thanks,
Xris

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> You have to forgive me. I'm a newbie in linux.
> I wait for the stream (it write that it triesto connect) but after a few second it comes back with a "stopped" response.
> 
> How do I specify which plugin should open this specific stream? I am not sure the firefox uses mplayer for it.
> 
> Thanks for the swift reply ,
> Xris


Firefox can't use other plugins if they aren't installed. Did you remove them as the how-to instructs? Like this:

*sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-mplayer mozilla-helix-player mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin*

Nathan

----------


## GranpaDan

> Ah good. I do wonder if it's Firefox. Might be worth reporting a bug to them and what you had to do as a workaround.
> 
> Nathan


I too am wondering if it is an issue with this latest beta version of Firefox, and not necessarily with Hardy. In another thread, where I was trying to get vlc as an option for playing embedded videos (like Youtube), (refer to thread:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...19#post4815519)
frodon suggested to add the "media player connectivity" extension, though as I tried to, I got a message that it is not compatible with the Firefox version 3.0b5.

----------


## Nathan.Flow

Great guide, 
I have one problem.
   When I try to play a dvd, with Xine UI. It gives me a funny error.
The source can't be read. Maby you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data(e.g: not disk in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.) :Confused: 

But it sure plays the begging intro of the disk. :LOL: 

Please help.. 
Thanks
by the way I use KDE, "kubuntu" 64 bit I know that their is a difference in the structure between ubuntu and kubuntu.

----------


## Xris Benedict

> Firefox can't use other plugins if they aren't installed. Did you remove them as the how-to instructs? Like this:
> 
> *sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-mplayer mozilla-helix-player mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin*
> 
> Nathan


Yes I have.

I can also access youtube and other streams except this site.
Quite a mystery.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Great guide, 
> I have one problem.
>    When I try to play a dvd, with Xine UI. It gives me a funny error.
> The source can't be read. Maby you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data(e.g: not disk in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)
> 
> But it sure plays the begging intro of the disk.
> 
> Please help.. 
> Thanks
> by the way I use KDE, "kubuntu" 64 bit I know that their is a difference in the structure between ubuntu and kubuntu.


Have you tried VLC instead? Could you watched the DVD before? Some new discs have a higher encryption, no.9 in my troubleshooting section might help.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Yes I have.
> 
> I can also access youtube and other streams except this site.
> Quite a mystery.


Do these trailers work? 

http://www.apple.com/trailers/

Do for me. Try rebooting if you still have problems.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I too am wondering if it is an issue with this latest beta version of Firefox, and not necessarily with Hardy. In another thread, where I was trying to get vlc as an option for playing embedded videos (like Youtube), (refer to thread:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...19#post4815519)
> frodon suggested to add the "media player connectivity" extension, though as I tried to, I got a message that it is not compatible with the Firefox version 3.0b5.


I'd never use VLC for regular streaming, there's just no point. Have you tried Gecko Media Player? Updated my streaming section today (Part 2) and added instructions for using it, well worth checking out.  :Smile: 

Nathan

----------


## Nathan.Flow

VLC closes out with no indication that it's doing any thing when I try to play a dvd.. 
is their another way I can go about this... I realy don't want to reformat and start over just to try another method.
I've tryed it first using the kaffine codec installer, then I tred it with the kubuntu restricted extras package and now your guide... 
Maby it is a 64bit problem.?

----------


## GranpaDan

I followed the new section 2 of the guide, and the gecko media player worked great for the apple movie trailers. The videos from Youtube are still choppy though.

----------


## dooma

> Can you tell me if disabling effects helps? Navigate to System>Preferences>Appearance>Effects and tick the first box. 
> 
> Nathan



Hi Nathan -

Thank you so much for trying to help.  After a bit more websearching for clues, I found that you need to enable "x11" not "xv" in the mplayerplugin in order to make .movs, .wmvs and other restricted formats work if you are running Hardy and fglrx.  I don't have ANY idea why this is, but it worked for me. There seem to be a other people who have had this problem. You may want to make a note in your guide.

Dooma

Thanks again for the guide and for your help.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi Nathan -
> 
> Thank you so much for trying to help.  After a bit more websearching for clues, I found that you need to enable "x11" not "xv" in the mplayerplugin in order to make .movs, .wmvs and other restricted formats work if you are running Hardy and fglrx.  I don't have ANY idea why this is, but it worked for me. There seem to be a other people who have had this problem. You may want to make a note in your guide.
> 
> Dooma
> 
> Thanks again for the guide and for your help.


It's noted in the troubleshooting section I think. You should be able to watch videos using xv (xvideo). You could in Gutsy yes? Must be a problem with your graphics driver or Xserver in Hardy. You will have problems with fullscreen video and DVD playback if you are using x11.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> VLC closes out with no indication that it's doing any thing when I try to play a dvd.. 
> is their another way I can go about this... I realy don't want to reformat and start over just to try another method.
> I've tryed it first using the kaffine codec installer, then I tred it with the kubuntu restricted extras package and now your guide... 
> Maby it is a 64bit problem.?


With all DVDs? Try removing the deinterlace command as mentioned in part 4.

Nathan

----------


## Nathan.Flow

I'm using 64bit kde, but when I put the command in. 
vlc --vout-filter deinterlace --deinterlace-mode blend --volume 512 --fullscreen %m

well VLC doesn't load with that command. I looked in the options of VLC and deinterlace is not checked...

thanks for your help and a great guide.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I'm using 64bit kde, but when I put the command in. 
> vlc --vout-filter deinterlace --deinterlace-mode blend --volume 512 --fullscreen %m
> 
> well VLC doesn't load with that command. I looked in the options of VLC and deinterlace is not checked...
> 
> thanks for your help and a great guide.


Did you install the DVD packages and run the "install-css.sh" command? Did you try this command to launch VLC?:

*vlc --volume 512 --fullscreen %m*

----------


## Nathan.Flow

> Did you install the DVD packages and run the "install-css.sh" command? Did you try this command to launch VLC?:
> 
> *vlc --volume 512 --fullscreen %m*


DVD packages you suggested are installed, I also ran the command you state...

VLC give's this error 
Unable to open '%m'

and terminal gives this
vlc --volume 512 --fullscreen %m
VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.10 from http://dvd.sf.net
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.5 for DVD access
libdvdread: Can't stat %m
No such file or directory
libdvdnav: vm: faild to open/read the DVD
ioctl(): Input/output error
[00000310] vcdx access error: error reading Info sector (150)
[00000298] main input error: no suitable access module for `%m'
[00000289] main playlist: nothing to play
[00000289] main playlist: stopping playback


I do have an intersting problem tho..
just tried this > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765428 <
and I have some pay back through Mplayer, but it's distorted and the audio is distorted if I get any at all..

I'm going to try to figure out the mplayer thing. seeing that their is some progress their.. can you help with that??

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> DVD packages you suggested are installed, I also ran the command you state...
> 
> VLC give's this error 
> Unable to open '%m'
> 
> and terminal gives this
> vlc --volume 512 --fullscreen %m
> VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus
> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.10 from http://dvd.sf.net
> ...



Never ever heard of that problem. Use this method until VLC is working properly:

*sudo apt-get install gxine libxine1-ffmpeg*

Then navigate to Places>Computer>Edit>Preferences>Media>DVD Video and select Gxine.

Nathan

----------


## Vlatko

Hi,

first of all thank you for this wonderful guide.

My only trouble is that flash or youtube videos don't work in my prefered browser, Opera. Any ideas?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi,
> 
> first of all thank you for this wonderful guide.
> 
> My only trouble is that flash or youtube videos don't work in my prefered browser, Opera. Any ideas?


Thanks, nae bother.  :Wink: 

Are you a 32-Bit or 64-Bit user? Also, I remember reading that people have had better results using the beta (9.50+) version of Opera.

Nathan

----------


## Peter_72

Great guide!

I found when manually installing the adobe flash plugin, you have to use /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5 instead of just /usr/lib/firefox in the text installer.

----------


## Vlatko

> Thanks, nae bother. 
> 
> Are you a 32-Bit or 64-Bit user? Also, I remember reading that people have had better results using the beta (9.50+) version of Opera.
> 
> Nathan


I am a 32bit user.

I have no experience with using the latest Opera beta. I'll try installing it now but I don't think it will work, I think it has something to do with linking to FF's plug-in directory.

----------


## Vlatko

> I am a 32bit user.
> 
> I have no experience with using the latest Opera beta. I'll try installing it now but I don't think it will work, I think it has something to do with linking to FF's plug-in directory.


Just to follow up, installing the beta worked like a charm. Smooth sailing now.

Thanks again.

----------


## mc4man

> libdvdread: Can't stat %m


that comes when using comm. in terminal vlc %<whatever >
don't use % in command line

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Does my signature look odd? To me, the top line is pure black and other lines are lighter.

Nathan

----------


## thornado

Hello Nathan, I have followed the instructions to gfet mplayer, VLC , JAVA etc. working, but I am getting noner stop error messages, either dependencies or broken packages message and I didnt manage to configure a single package yet. I have also installed some software using the synaptic manager, but I cannot find any of the installed software.Please advise what to do. I have gutsy, but how do i find out if i have 32 or 64 but version?? thanx thor

----------


## mc4man

> Does my signature look odd?


links are now displayed in a lighter shade

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> links are now displayed in a lighter shade


 
Well that just sucks.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hello Nathan, I have followed the instructions to gfet mplayer, VLC , JAVA etc. working, but I am getting noner stop error messages, either dependencies or broken packages message and I didnt manage to configure a single package yet. I have also installed some software using the synaptic manager, but I cannot find any of the installed software.Please advise what to do. I have gutsy, but how do i find out if i have 32 or 64 but version?? thanx thor


 
Try the commands in the "Did You Have Errors?" section in part 1. The "dist-upgrade" one should fix any broken packages. 

Did you install Ubuntu yourself? It's more than likely you have the 32-Bit version. Have a look at System>About Ubuntu.

Nathan

P.S. Make sure you enabled the Medibuntu repo also, remembering to change the word "hardy" to "gutsy" in the first wget command.

Nathan

----------


## Zars

I wish i found this guide before trying all the others on the internet!!

Thank you very much, keep up the good work  :Very Happy: 

Zars

----------


## goggins

Not usre if this really belongs inthis thread or not - please move it if it doesn't.  While trying the googleearth install in this tutorial i wound up eventually generating the following error messages:

     E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct   the problem. 
E: _cache->open() failed, please report.

I'm a newbie running Hardy and I was following the instructions when something wanted me to check off that I agreed, but didn't show the check box.  After it sat a while, I went on to the Firefox streaming section and got several iterations of the "dpkg interrupted" error and others relating to the inablility to lock something.performed the requested commands, and eventually rebooted at which point the program ran all the way through and I could sign off.

Next I tried the googleearth installation and ran into a lot of problems.  After closing the terminal, I received notification of googleearth-4.2 ready to install, and tried to install it.  I got some more error mesages relating to locking and tried another reboot.  After the reboot, I tried the googleearth-4.2 install and got the above error messages.

It says "please report" and I'm not sure where and to whom, so this is an attempt at initiating that.

Also, I'd like to find out how tofind out what is hung and causing these "locking" problems and how to get it unstuck.

----------


## Xris Benedict

> Do these trailers work? 
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/
> 
> Do for me. Try rebooting if you still have problems.
> 
> Nathan




New day. Same problem  :Neutral: 
The trailers work fine. I tried rebooting but I still get the streamer on this radio site to startup (writes "connecting to switch3.castup.net") and after a few seconds it stops (and prompts "stopped" at the lower bar).

I don't think that it's a proxy/connectivity issue as I work with two operating systems on my PC and it works fine with windows-firefox combination.

I'll be glad if I could fix it (I prefer working with linux but it's a bummer to sit in the office all day w/o music).

Thanks,
Xris

----------


## piercleo

Hello, and thank you a lot for this how to. Everything was working fine on my computer (Dell laptop with hardy heron), the one thing I didn't manage to get working is the nbatv website. It used to work on a clean feisty install and ever since upgrading to gutsy and now hardy, hasn't been able to watch a video. For example, I give you the link underneath :

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.ph...&secondClick=1

The advertisement launches and then not the video. It is quite slow but still better than before when it used to launch the video and freeze on the first image.

Any ideas ?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

If most sites stream fine with Gecko Media Player, but not a certain site you're interested in, post in the GMP group:

http://groups.google.com/group/gecko-mediaplayer

Not sure how lively it is, just found it. Here is the homepage for GMP also:

http://dekorte.homeip.net/download/gecko-mediaplayer/

Nathan 

P.S. Make sure you don't have RealPlayer's plugin installed and anything other than Adobe Flash.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Took a while, but I've sent private messages to those who followed my how-to before the big update to the streaming section.

It's really worth using Gecko Media Player in Hardy. Gecko is the engine of browsers such as Firefox and Epiphany, incase you wondered.

Nathan

----------


## timzak

reassuringlyoffensive,

My only concern is you're having us uninstall a bunch of things.  Is it a certainty that we won't want/need any of these things you're proposing to uninstall?  I guess my first concern is Totem in Hardy.  I personally like the new YouTube plugin and don't want to lose that function in the process of following your Howto.

Thanks for any help you can offer.

----------


## Comhra

Thanks for the guide, RO, sound is now working in VLC for Flash related media.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> reassuringlyoffensive,
> 
> My only concern is you're having us uninstall a bunch of things.  Is it a certainty that we won't want/need any of these things you're proposing to uninstall?  I guess my first concern is Totem in Hardy.  I personally like the new YouTube plugin and don't want to lose that function in the process of following your Howto.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer.


 
Not sure what you mean, Totem doesn't stream Flash and never has. Any package being removed is removed cos it's going to conflict with my recommended applications and plugins. Nothing to worry about.  :Smile: 

Nathan

----------


## timzak

Thanks for the quick reply, Nathan.  So sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla won't touch Totem?  That's my main concern.

Thanks.




> Not sure what you mean, Totem doesn't stream Flash and never has. Any package being removed is removed cos it's going to conflict with my recommended applications and plugins. Nothing to worry about. 
> 
> Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for the quick reply, Nathan.  So sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla won't touch Totem?  That's my main concern.
> 
> Thanks.


 
No, not at all. I never encourage people to remove that and it can cause numerous problems if you do. The package totem-mozilla is a plugin and the package totem-gstreamer is the player itself.

Nathan

----------


## tajreed

Hey, great work. Finally got Flash working in FF3 Hardy.

Thanks

----------


## kcallis

I have installed all the recommended packages and things some to be work, except for one re-occuring problem. No matter what video view application that I use, when I try to either look at an .avi file or even use the link to look at the trailers, as soon as I start the app, the screen goes completely back and there is nothing that I can do except hard power down the machine.
I am running 8.04 on an Toshiba Satellite M35X-S311.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I have installed all the recommended packages and things some to be work, except for one re-occuring problem. No matter what video view application that I use, when I try to either look at an .avi file or even use the link to look at the trailers, as soon as I start the app, the screen goes completely back and there is nothing that I can do except hard power down the machine.
> I am running 8.04 on an Toshiba Satellite M35X-S311.


 
Ouch. That's what we call a "hard-lock" crash and usually a graphics driver problem. It's not just with avi files is it? What graphics device do you have? Might be worth filing a bug report. Try disabling effects in System>Preferences>Appearance>Effects for now. 

Nathan

----------


## kcallis

> Ouch. That's what we call a "hard-lock" crash and usually a graphics driver problem. It's not just with avi files is it? What graphics device do you have? Might be worth filing a bug report. Try disabling effects in System>Preferences>Appearance>Effects for now.


The graphic interface is an Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device. I guess I need too search and see what the deal is with that card.

----------


## chehalem

first off, thanks for the how to!  everything running like a dream except for one little thing...when trying to stream radiotations supported by akamai it completely shuts down firefox.  running 8.04.  still a newbie so this may be obvious to many.

regards

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> The graphic interface is an Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device. I guess I need too search and see what the deal is with that card.


 
That's even more odd, as that chipset should be absolutely fine. Does it happen only in Firefox? Did disabling effects help at all?

Nathan

----------


## Dubbayoo

I just followed the instructions for Hardy and now apple.com/trailers and CNET video STOPPEED working. They were fine before. I copy & pasted the instructions. Youtube, CNN video work fine. In the browser I see "cache fill" at the bottom and "File: /tmp/geckoeMXS76" where video would be. I do get sound. 

*I fixed this by right-clicking the video play window and setting XV in the properties.* 

Also java stopped working, which worked before. I sorta kinda fixed this by uninstalling openjdk-6-jre-headless and openjdk-6-jre-lib. Your guide did not say to remove these two. I say sorta kinda because some java applets work and some don't. http://javatester.org doesn't work but http://www.bodo.com/javame.htm does.

----------


## FrancesL

Hi , I have installed Hardy Heron thru Update Manager, no problems doing that. But Java etc wasnt running as well as it was with Gutsy so I was intending to use this How-to with the hope of improving the situation.
Started at the beginning, a very good place to start! :Smile: with 
sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
then
wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update

and got the following..I did something wrong didnt I..? :Sad: 



W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_partner_b  inary-i386_Packages)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
frances@ACER:~$ apt-get update
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the list directory
 what do you suggest now?

----------


## kcallis

> That's even more odd, as that chipset should be absolutely fine. Does it happen only in Firefox? Did disabling effects help at all?
> 
> Nathan


All is well in the universe now... I just made sure that the intel 85x driver was in play and rebooted. Now all is well and I am able to fire up my avi and everything else that comes around.

Might I suggest that you forward a copy of the solution to over the the guys at ubuntuguides.org... Your solutions are good to go and very apropos for Hardy 8.04

 :Guitar:  You ROCK!

----------


## kcallis

> Hi , I have installed Hardy Heron thru Update Manager, no problems doing that. But Java etc wasnt running as well as it was with Gutsy so I was intending to use this How-to with the hope of improving the situation.
> Started at the beginning, a very good place to start!with 
> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
> then
> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
> 
> and got the following..I did something wrong didnt I..?
> 
> 
> ...


First off, it would seem that you did not use sudo to do your apt-get update

K.

----------


## FrancesL

> First off, it would seem that you did not use sudo to do your apt-get update
> 
> K.


well actually I used the cut and paste methods using the   How-to

----------


## iaswni

Hey Nathan, thanks for the great guide it really rocks.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> well actually I used the cut and paste methods using the   How-to


 
I've been having a "duplicate" error lately, don't worry too much about it. 

Nathan

----------


## timzak

Nathan,

Is there a way to play the Real movies on this page without installing RealPlayer?

http://pbskids.org/rogers/R_house/picpic.htm

I'm getting a "Choose Application" dialog box from FF and I don't know where to point it.  I don't have RealPlayer installed, and would prefer not to if possible.

Thanks.

----------


## harpazo

Thank you very much for this post.  Everything works great.  Especially like VLC much better than MoviePlayer.  I have used it in the past with Windows, but didn't know all the tweaks to get it right in Ubuntu.

Great Job. :Popcorn: 

Harpazo

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Nathan,
> 
> Is there a way to play the Real movies on this page without installing RealPlayer?
> 
> http://pbskids.org/rogers/R_house/picpic.htm
> 
> I'm getting a "Choose Application" dialog box from FF and I don't know where to point it.  I don't have RealPlayer installed, and would prefer not to if possible.
> 
> Thanks.


 
It shouldn't do that really. Do you have Gecko Media Player installed? Have you tinkered with Firefox's preferences and told it what to do with certain filetypes (open within browser etc)? If that doesn't work, tell it to open the video with gnome-mplayer, gmplayer or vlc in /usr/bin. It's mentioned in the troubleshooting section.

Nathan

----------


## timzak

> It shouldn't do that really. Do you have Gecko Media Player installed? Have you tinkered with Firefox's preferences and told it what to do with certain filetypes (open within browser etc)? If that doesn't work, tell it to open the video with gnome-mplayer, gmplayer or vlc in /usr/bin. It's mentioned in the troubleshooting section.
> 
> Nathan


Yes I followed your first post here to a T except for installing Real Player.  Gecko Media Player is installed and FF tells me that Gecko is set up to play Real Media files, but when I click on the .rm files on the page I linked in my previous post, Firefox just asks me to choose an application.

Edit:  Using Hardy 32-bit and only followed the parts of your howto directed at Hardy.

----------


## Dubbayoo

> well actually I used the cut and paste methods using the   How-to


Did you do that while having Synaptic running?

----------


## elustran

Thanks for the guide - it's helped with some of my problems with flash playback in firefox, though I still have some tweaking to do.

Unfortunately, I'm still having trouble playing video with VLC, when it used to work in 7.10.  I'm only having trouble playing video when I'm using openGL decoding, not when using X11, etc.  OpenGL seems to work fine with other media players.  I'm not concerned with playing DVDs, so I didn't run those commands, and I didn't run any of the commands for sound and video conversion, since they didn't seem pertinent to my situation.

Any ideas on how to get VLC working again?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for the guide - it's helped with some of my problems with flash playback in firefox, though I still have some tweaking to do.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm still having trouble playing video with VLC, when it used to work in 7.10.  I'm only having trouble playing video when I'm using openGL decoding, not when using X11, etc.  OpenGL seems to work fine with other media players.  I'm not concerned with playing DVDs, so I didn't run those commands, and I didn't run any of the commands for sound and video conversion, since they didn't seem pertinent to my situation.
> 
> Any ideas on how to get VLC working again?


 
Are you having trouble Xvideo playback? It's superior to OpenGL playback. Not sure what's wrong with GL, have you tested it with effects disabled?

Nathan

----------


## elustran

I'm not running desktop effects, and I've been using openGL because nothing else seems to get anti-aliasing right; zoomed and full-screen video is pixelated unless I render with openGL.  Granted, if I can get Xvideo antialiasing properly, I'll take that.  For additional info, I'm using fglrx drivers on a radeon9800pro.

Just goes to figure that upgrading to Hardy would mess up the two things that were so hard to get tweaked properly in Gutsy: video playback and samba.

----------


## elustran

Also, here's the dump from running vlc from the command line:

VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus
[00000364] main private error: option glx-shm does not exist
libGL error: drmGetMagic failed
libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
  Major opcode of failed request:  161 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
  Serial number of failed request:  58
  Current serial number in output stream:  58

----------


## FrancesL

> I've been having a "duplicate" error lately, don't worry too much about it. 
> 
> Nathan


Thank you for the reassurance Nathan, and all your hard work and time given to help/assist folk such as myself to get the best from Ubuntu. 
I didnt continue with the How to after receiving that duplication error. I will do so no and hope for the best. Thanks again

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Also, here's the dump from running vlc from the command line:
> 
> VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus
> [00000364] main private error: option glx-shm does not exist
> libGL error: drmGetMagic failed
> libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
>   Major opcode of failed request:  161 (GLX)
>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
> ...


Just did some Googling. The Ubuntu bug report concerning this problem is here:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...lc/+bug/223762

The Debian bug report may have a possible solution:

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=462715

Hope that helps.

Nathan

----------


## starryeyedboy

whoops. i installed the kmplayer packages n dependencies by accident instead of the gnome mplayer one.

anyhow, i have removed kmplayer and everything that came with it - and now am using gecko n gnome mplayer. all good.

thanks nathan!

cheers

----------


## elustran

> Just did some Googling. The Ubuntu bug report concerning this problem is here:
> 
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...lc/+bug/223762
> 
> The Debian bug report may have a possible solution:
> 
> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=462715
> 
> Hope that helps.
> ...


I haven't been able to figure out what to do with the 'pseudocode' given in the possible solution, so I think I'm just going to try using a different player for the time being, and hope that vlc gets updated.  I like the features of vlc, but mplayer seems like it's working fine.  For now, I think the simplest solution will be the best.

Thanks for helping out.
Next task: samba

----------


## FrancesL

No I was using FF with the how-to open and copy and paste into a terminal. Syanptic was closed.

Edit:I have a bigger problem now..I followed the How to using copy and paste method into terminal window. Then ran update manager, all seemed fine untill I restarted after having shutdown. I now have no panels, I have desktop without panels, I cannot get a terminal to open with <Alt-F2> nor with right click Launcher. nothing nada zip..I am using a windows (hmm) machine to send this message..before all this I had taken the time to download Hardy ISO and burn to CD...Is there any sense in doing a clean reinstall? I have no idea what has gone wrong, but plainly something has. I was running fine on Gutsy.
Edit: I can use backspace-alt-ctrl to get to welcome which has option select session can I do anything there?

----------


## Peter_72

Hi Nathan,

I followed your guide and as far as I can see everything works except for two things:
at www.apple.com/trailers I get a grey box with sound  but no graphics,
flash games don't seem to work properly, e.g. at www.lumosity.com where I have a subscription graphics and sound are out of sync which is really annoying.

But great guide anyway!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi Nathan,
> 
> I followed your guide and as far as I can see everything works except for two things:
> at www.apple.com/trailers I get a grey box with sound  but no graphics,
> flash games don't seem to work properly, e.g. at www.lumosity.com where I have a subscription graphics and sound are out of sync which is really annoying.
> 
> But great guide anyway!


Did streaming apple.com trailers ever work in Hardy or Gutsy? Try disabling effects in System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Effects and see how it goes then. Not sure how to help with the Adobe Flash problem, it's not secret that there are some issues. The libflashsupport package should help though, but I presume you installed that while following my how-to. Doesn't help that Flash in Linux is't GPU accelarated. Add your vote to the bug reports and make them take note.

Nathan

----------


## ChevyDude

I don't know if this is posted before, but when I update the latest version of libdvdcss, firefox crash when a flash video is launched.
Any way to revert it?
Read YouTube.

Never mind!

----------


## timzak

Nathan,

I managed to get those Real videos running through Mplayer, but the screen size takes up the whole browser window so the video is extremely pixelated.  I can't seem to find a way to shrink the video size.  It doesn't open in a separate Mplayer window, it opens inside the browser, but takes up the entire browser window, with no visible option to reduce video size.  I noticed you only mention installing RealPlayer in the PRE-Hardy section.  Does this mean that it's not compatible with Hardy yet?

Thanks.

----------


## Peter_72

Thanks for the reply.

I get apple trailers to work if I choose X11 video output.

And I voted to get the bugs fixed.

----------


## Peter_72

Thanks for the reply.

I get apple trailers to work if I choose X11 video output.

And I voted to get the bugs fixed.

edit: sorry for the double post!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Nathan,
> 
> I managed to get those Real videos running through Mplayer, but the screen size takes up the whole browser window so the video is extremely pixelated.  I can't seem to find a way to shrink the video size.  It doesn't open in a separate Mplayer window, it opens inside the browser, but takes up the entire browser window, with no visible option to reduce video size.  I noticed you only mention installing RealPlayer in the PRE-Hardy section.  Does this mean that it's not compatible with Hardy yet?
> 
> Thanks.


 
That was with Gecko Media Player yeah? How did you finally get it to open within the browser? 

Well, mplayerplug-in could be told to ignore Real Media streams, Gecko Media Player can't, but it performs even better than mplayerplug-in did. I won't add the new Realplayer to my guide until there is a quality deb and I've tested it's performance.

Nathan

----------


## la3875

Great job! Regardless I'm still having trouble with DVD playback. I've installed the Ubuntu restricted packages and Medibuntu but still no love. see the output from terminal when I try to install VLC directly - 

jeff@gutsy-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.

Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
that package should be filed.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5.1) but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages


Any advice is appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to put this guide together!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Great job! Regardless I'm still having trouble with DVD playback. I've installed the Ubuntu restricted packages and Medibuntu but still no love. see the output from terminal when I try to install VLC directly - 
> 
> jeff@gutsy-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
> ...


 
Are you running Hardy or Gutsy? You need the "dist-upgrade" command in part 1, the errors section.

Nathan

----------


## jonlowe

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I get apple trailers to work if I choose X11 video output.
> 
> And I voted to get the bugs fixed.


I did the X11 thing to get mine to work also with Gecko.  This needs to be added to the guide for a fix if people have problems.

----------


## webbie180

Encountered this prob while trying to install the essentials,

E: icedtea-gcjwebplugin: files list file for package `mozilla-mplayer' is missing final newline

How to overcome?  Thanks.

----------


## UnderRAPS

I followed the instructions in the first post and got things working except the streaming part. Firefox 2 and 3 both crash when trying to stream RealPlayer and Quicktime files. Anybody have a clue on what is going on? I've tried both versions one at a time and am at my wits end.

----------


## aiqbal

Can I just say thank you for an ecellent "how to". 
Regards
Ather

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I did the X11 thing to get mine to work also with Gecko.  This needs to be added to the guide for a fix if people have problems.


 
It's mentioned in the troubleshooting section. Use x11 (unaccelarated) as a complete last resort, try and get xv (accelarated) working if you can. If you have a good processor, non-fullscreen x11 will appear okay, but it's not ideal.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Encountered this prob while trying to install the essentials,
> 
> E: icedtea-gcjwebplugin: files list file for package `mozilla-mplayer' is missing final newline
> 
> How to overcome?  Thanks.


 
Are you going to use mozilla-mplayer or geck-mediaplayer? Try:

*sudo apt-get purge mozilla-mplayer*

It's not a major error, just a minor curruption. 

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I followed the instructions in the first post and got things working except the streaming part. Firefox 2 and 3 both crash when trying to stream RealPlayer and Quicktime files. Anybody have a clue on what is going on? I've tried both versions one at a time and am at my wits end.


 
Which Ubuntu version are you running? There are issues with RealPlayer 10 and Firefox 3. Not sure about your Quicktime problem. Have you tried all the usual steps? Such as disabling effects, trying x11, gl or xv video drivers. Does sound like your graphics driver and Xserver aren't playing nice though.

Nathan

----------


## tipiglen

In Hardy, fresh install.  Cannot get videos to stream in firefox.  Just get big grey 'play' and when clicked, sometimes a dim 'loading player' thingy, sometimes 'loading....'  and then nothing.  tried the apple trailers and got only sound.  Have done most of the stuff in the how-to, for which thanks for your efforts, but I'm still unable to view the videos from places like this
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/0...r_n_99656.html
or this
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/0...w_n_99718.html

Youtube stuff plays, but very choppy.  Everything worked fine and easy with gutsy.

Here's hoping for a solution sometime soon.

xx
ed

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> In Hardy, fresh install.  Cannot get videos to stream in firefox.  Just get big grey 'play' and when clicked, sometimes a dim 'loading player' thingy, sometimes 'loading....'  and then nothing.  tried the apple trailers and got only sound.  Have done most of the stuff in the how-to, for which thanks for your efforts, but I'm still unable to view the videos from places like this
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/0...r_n_99656.html
> or this
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/0...w_n_99718.html
> 
> Youtube stuff plays, but very choppy.  Everything worked fine and easy with gutsy.
> 
> Here's hoping for a solution sometime soon.
> 
> ...


Did you use the purge/install command for Adobe Flash? As libsupport should greatly improve playback.

Open GNOME MPlayer or MPlayer and in the preferences, select the "x11" video driver. Did the xvideo (xv) driver work in Gutsy? If so, then it's a graphics driver issue in Hardy.

Nathan

----------


## UnderRAPS

> Which Ubuntu version are you running? There are issues with RealPlayer 10 and Firefox 3. Not sure about your Quicktime problem. Have you tried all the usual steps? Such as disabling effects, trying x11, gl or xv video drivers. Does sound like your graphics driver and Xserver aren't playing nice though.
> 
> Nathan


Thanks for your reply Nathan. I am using Kubuntu and first tried FF2. Effects are disabled and I am using an older nvidia card with the proprietary legacy drivers installed. I haven't tried x11, gl or xv (don't know what those are) but will look them up.

*edit* I found FF2 crashes when I click on a ogg link as well. Man, guess I have to just DL stuff to view or hear some files.

----------


## tipiglen

> Did you use the purge/install command for Adobe Flash? As libsupport should greatly improve playback.
> 
> Open GNOME MPlayer or MPlayer and in the preferences, select the "x11" video driver. Did the xvideo (xv) driver work in Gutsy? If so, then it's a graphics driver issue in Hardy.
> 
> Nathan


Did the second first, and it didn't help.  Did the first (purge - I thought I had done all the stuff in the how-to  :Sad:  ) 
AND THAT SOLVED IT!

Thanks thanks thanks for your help!  Everything's back to normal.  Should I change back to xv  or just leave it with x11?

知
者
不
言。
言
者
不
知。

("those who talk don't know.  Those who know don't talk") -- Lao Tzu

Thanks again
ed

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Did the second first, and it didn't help.  Did the first (purge - I thought I had done all the stuff in the how-to  ) 
> AND THAT SOLVED IT!
> 
> Thanks thanks thanks for your help!  Everything's back to normal.  Should I change back to xv  or just leave it with x11?
> 
> 知
> 者
> 不
> 言。
> ...


 
I don't get. Usually, if you get sound and no video it's either an accelarated video driver problem (xv),or you're missing the w32/64codecs package. 

To answer your question, stick with x11 until playback works, then switch to xv as it's superior.

Nathan

P.S. Do desktop videos work?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

I've revised the DVD playback section after recieving feedback from Ubuntu user mc4man and others, reading articles and posts all over the net, plus after reading official advice from VLC. The fact that deinterlacing can actually hinder playback was also a major factor.

There are three commands to choose from now, but deinterlacing will only be available by selecting it in VLC's options.

Nathan

----------


## tipiglen

> I don't get. Usually, if you get sound and no video it's either an accelarated video driver problem (xv),or you're missing the w32/64codecs package. 
> 
> To answer your question, stick with x11 until playback works, then switch to xv as it's superior.
> 
> Nathan
> 
> P.S. Do desktop videos work?


What are 'desktop videos'?  youtube works, as do embedded videos on web pages.  I tried a dvd and it seems to work ok.

Thanks
ed

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> What are 'desktop videos'?  youtube works, as do embedded videos on web pages.  I tried a dvd and it seems to work ok.
> 
> Thanks
> ed


 
Desktop videos are non-streaming videos. I thought you said embeded videos didn't work? I have no idea why apple.com video are blank if you have w32/64codecs installed.

Nathan

----------


## la3875

I'm using Gutsy. When I saw Distribution upgrade I took a pause - don't want this to try upgrading to Hardy since had a bad experience with Hardy and why I'm still using Gutsy.

----------


## Nathan.Flow

Good news. After some investigation, I believe I figured out my problem... The region on my dvd player was set to 0. this is a problem. after I set it to 1 ex: "any thing other than 0" my dvd player and Linux now plays dvd..   :Smile:  If you set your dvd player to a region, you should be able to play dvd's as well normally dvd players are set to 0 and that is not a recognized region so the dvd player will error out or show cropped media :LOL:

----------


## webbie180

> Are you going to use mozilla-mplayer or geck-mediaplayer? Try:
> 
> *sudo apt-get purge mozilla-mplayer*
> 
> It's not a major error, just a minor curruption. 
> 
> Nathan


@ubuntu:~$  sudo apt-get purge mozilla-mplayer
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package mozilla-mplayer is not installed, so not removed
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.


Thanks......I'm going to use gecko-mediaplayer..will I have a problem with all the multimedia and video?

This is wat happens after I type this in terminal,
@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get remove icedtea-gcjwebplugin openjdk-6-jre && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss compizconfig-settings-manager faad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libflashsupport liblame0 sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar w32codecs
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  icedtea-gcjwebplugin openjdk-6-jre
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
After this operation, 811kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... dpkg: error processing icedtea-gcjwebplugin (--remove):
* files list file for package `mozilla-mplayer' is missing final newline*
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly

----------


## duchovny

You saved me days of hunting down codec and the like to get dvds running. And you solved that stuttering I would get looking at a quicktime file on a website.Thanks!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Just wanna say "You're welcome" to those saying thanks. :Smile:  

Webbie,

Don't worry about that error unless you think it's a big problem - you're gonna be using gecko-mediaplayer anyway.

Nathan

----------


## UnderRAPS

Thinking I messed up the kubuntu install, I reinstalled then followed the instructions in the first post. I still get FF2 crashes for Realmedia, QT, and OGG streams. In FF, QT files are supposed to be handled by Quicktime plugin, Real files by Realplayer 9, and OGG by gecko-mediaplayer. I am still stumped. I never had this problem in the previous kubuntu release. Just letting you know I am still working on this...thanks for the tips BTW.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thinking I messed up the kubuntu install, I reinstalled then followed the instructions in the first post. I still get FF2 crashes for Realmedia, QT, and OGG streams. In FF, QT files are supposed to be handled by Quicktime plugin, Real files by Realplayer 9, and OGG by gecko-mediaplayer. I am still stumped. I never had this problem in the previous kubuntu release. Just letting you know I am still working on this...thanks for the tips BTW.


 
Huh? Gecko Media Player needs to handle ALL formats. Remove RealPlayer, or at least delete it's nphelix plugins. Remove whatever Quicktime plugin you have installed, not sure what that would be though.

Nathan

----------


## UnderRAPS

> Huh? Gecko Media Player needs to handle ALL formats. Remove RealPlayer, or at least delete it's nphelix plugins. Remove whatever Quicktime plugin you have installed, not sure what that would be though.
> 
> Nathan


I am just reporting what saw in FF2 file types. I didn't do anything outside of what the instructions said. Anyway, I am happy to report that I got all file types working. I just got rid of gecko and am just using mplayer. FF2 doesn't crash anymore  :Smile:

----------


## wallywally

> *--PART 1/5, ESSENTIAL PACKAGES--*
> 
> 
> *IMPORTANT:* If you haven't already, you need to enable the Medibuntu repository. These commands are aimed at *Gutsy* users, so if you are using a different version of Ubuntu, please edit the first command in your Terminal and change it from "*gutsy*" to whatever version you are running.


As far as I can see the commands that follow are aimed at Hardy users - perhaps you should edit the How To for the benefit of ignorant noobs such as myself.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I am just reporting what saw in FF2 file types. I didn't do anything outside of what the instructions said. Anyway, I am happy to report that I got all file types working. I just got rid of gecko and am just using mplayer. FF2 doesn't crash anymore


 
Really? That's really odd, but maybe Gecko Media Player works better with FF3. Sorry about the confusion, thought you had RealPlayer installed.

Nathan

----------


## webbie180

> Just wanna say "You're welcome" to those saying thanks. 
> 
> Webbie,
> 
> Don't worry about that error unless you think it's a big problem - you're gonna be using gecko-mediaplayer anyway.
> 
> Nathan


But the error is preventing me from installing, removing and updating packages..

After I did this, error keeps appearing,

sudo apt-get remove mozilla-mplayer && sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer

----------


## shr2004

Thanks a lot for this tutorial. I am a complete newb in this world. Although I am connected to internet whenever I try to update I get 403 Forbidden (sudo..update), and hence can't update anything. Actually simply trying to install codec to play Mp3. Mine is 8.04 64bit edition on my Core 2 dual machine.

Thanks

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> But the error is preventing me from installing, removing and updating packages..
> 
> After I did this, error keeps appearing,
> 
> sudo apt-get remove mozilla-mplayer && sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer


 
The commands from the "DID YOU HAVE ERRORS?" section didn't help? The -f install and dist-upgrade ones should help. Did you Google the error?

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks a lot for this tutorial. I am a complete newb in this world. Although I am connected to internet whenever I try to update I get 403 Forbidden (sudo..update), and hence can't update anything. Actually simply trying to install codec to play Mp3. Mine is 8.04 64bit edition on my Core 2 dual machine.
> 
> Thanks


 
How long has it done that? You could try selecting a different mirror as mentioned in part 1 (beneath the Medibuntu instructions).

Are you behind a proxy? Changing the repos from http to ftp may help if using a different mirror doesn't. 

Nathan

----------


## blazoner

> So there are still just the default options, such as Totem, Open Folder, Do Nothing? Could be due to the fact that Kaffiene is a KDE app. There is no option to launch by command string in Hardy just yet, so not much you can do for now. I guess if you're desperate, you could change the Totem launch command to Kaffiene's, using the VLC instructions as a guide, then select Totem in the DVD Video list.
> 
> Nathan


It's apparently not a KDE application problem, as I have the same issue, and am running a new hardy/gnome install. I do have my home folder from my previous installs, so it could possibly be related to some old settings, but I'd have no clue where to start looking.
VLC is working great, however, both the audio and video sections of the menu are "empty."
 I'm inclined to believe something I've done is the problem. I've even uninstalled/reinstalled, and the problem persists.... no clue where to look next....

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> It's apparently not a KDE application problem, as I have the same issue, and am running a new hardy/gnome install. I do have my home folder from my previous installs, so it could possibly be related to some old settings, but I'd have no clue where to start looking.
> VLC is working great, however, both the audio and video sections of the menu are "empty."
>  I'm inclined to believe something I've done is the problem. I've even uninstalled/reinstalled, and the problem persists.... no clue where to look next....


 
In Nautilus>Edit>Preferences>Media? That's completely different to the other users problem. Code has been rewritten, try purging and reinstalling Nautilus and/or delete it's hidden folder in your home directory:

*rm ~/.nautilus*

*sudo apt-get purge nautilus && sudo apt-get install nautilus*

Nathan

P.S. Make sure you logout also.

----------


## wallywally

Thanks for the excellent guide reassuringlyoffensive, I've now got everything working as I want it to in with FF3.5 in Hardy.  However, I can only watch (sound is fine) the trailers on the Apple site when I disable the advanced desktop settings.

Is there any way I can have both?

----------


## blazoner

OK, did that.
Now it gives me a choice between gxine or Movie Player. Still no VLC....

----------


## blazoner

OK, That whole experience was one big brain-fart!

In */etc/gnome/defaults.list* I put in VLC.desktop instead of vlc.desktop.... One quick find/replace did the trick....

Thx 4 your  help!  :Embarassed:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for the excellent guide reassuringlyoffensive, I've now got everything working as I want it to in with FF3.5 in Hardy.  However, I can only watch (sound is fine) the trailers on the Apple site when I disable the advanced desktop settings.
> 
> Is there any way I can have both?


 
You mean desktop effects? Depends if you can install a different graphics driver. You can also use the x11 video driver in GNOME MPlayer instead of the default xv driver, but it's not GPU accelerated.

Nathan

----------


## talsemgeest

Theres a cool little program called compiz switch, its an icon that when clicked toggles compiz on and off.

Might help with you problem.

----------


## wallywally

> Theres a cool little program called compiz switch, its an icon that when clicked toggles compiz on and off.


I hadn't thought of that - brilliant idea and now everything works.  

The program I am using to switch compiz on and off now is Fusion-icon.  See http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/0...in-ubuntu-804/

----------


## webbie180

> The commands from the "DID YOU HAVE ERRORS?" section didn't help? The -f install and dist-upgrade ones should help. Did you Google the error?
> 
> Nathan


Thanks, tried and did all u mentioned including googling the error but no solution.pse help.  Stuck now, cant update, install or remove anything because of the error.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks, tried and did all u mentioned including googling the error but no solution.pse help.  Stuck now, cant update, install or remove anything because of the error.


What about**:

*sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer*

then:

*sudo apt-get purge mozilla-mplayer*

If none of that works, my only other idea is for you to:

*sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-mplayer.list*

Then try and install/purge it again.

Nathan

----------


## johnmc

First of all thanks for the great how-to, exactly what i needed!
I got everything installed and it's working nicely the only thing that bothers me is that mplayer isn't reconnecting to the stream once it lost it.
Pressing play again won't help - it says "getting playlist, playing, connected, connecting to server xyz and then stopped".
The only thing that helps is completely refreshing the page so that it'll reload mplayerplugin. The stream I'm having problems with is:
http://www.los40.com/multimedia/radi...1&medio=maxima

Any idea?

----------


## avidfan

superb work! im a linux newbie and i found your how to so easy to follow! 
thanks!
av

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> First of all thanks for the great how-to, exactly what i needed!
> I got everything installed and it's working nicely the only thing that bothers me is that mplayer isn't reconnecting to the stream once it lost it.
> Pressing play again won't help - it says "getting playlist, playing, connected, connecting to server xyz and then stopped".
> The only thing that helps is completely refreshing the page so that it'll reload mplayerplugin. The stream I'm having problems with is:
> http://www.los40.com/multimedia/radi...1&medio=maxima
> 
> Any idea?


That's strange, works fine for me! Weird huh? It let me pause/play also. You are using Gecko Media Player yeah?

Nathan

P.S. Thanks to those who thanked me :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Okay, I made some big changes to the troubleshooting section. May not look like much, but it still took a fair while. This things becoming a beast.

Nathan

----------


## GlennW

I've just managed to upgrade to hardy. I think that it's a tremendous improvement. I've been having flash and streaming issues since upgrading to gutsy from feisty. I was hoping that hardy would eliminate my issues once and for all but I am disappointed once again. I did, however, run through your how-to twice since upgrading to hardy. Flash is still being as stubborn as it was with gutsy. In order to play a youtube clip, I must pause it as soon as the clip window appears, allowing it to completely load and then I can play it. If not, all I get is the first 34-37 seconds and then no joy. Streaming now is better in that it was with full screen and not the postage stamp it was with gutsy. However, it still plays maybe five seconds before buffering. It buffers 4-5 times and then crashes. It's quite pixelated too. With feisty, there were none of these issues. Youtube clips were smooth and hassle free. Streaming was fullscreen, sharp, and uninterrupted. 

I need some serious help. I'm not afraid of the terminal but I'm still quite the linux newb. Please let me know what kind of specific info you might need.

Thanks.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I've just managed to upgrade to hardy. I think that it's a tremendous improvement. I've been having flash and streaming issues since upgrading to gutsy from feisty. I was hoping that hardy would eliminate my issues once and for all but I am disappointed once again. I did, however, run through your how-to twice since upgrading to hardy. Flash is still being as stubborn as it was with gutsy. In order to play a youtube clip, I must pause it as soon as the clip window appears, allowing it to completely load and then I can play it. If not, all I get is the first 34-37 seconds and then no joy. Streaming now is better in that it was with full screen and not the postage stamp it was with gutsy. However, it still plays maybe five seconds before buffering. It buffers 4-5 times and then crashes. It's quite pixelated too. With feisty, there were none of these issues. Youtube clips were smooth and hassle free. Streaming was fullscreen, sharp, and uninterrupted. 
> 
> I need some serious help. I'm not afraid of the terminal but I'm still quite the linux newb. Please let me know what kind of specific info you might need.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Not sure what to tell you. Flash was okay once I installed libflashsupport and Gecko Media Player is a big improvement over MPlayerplug-in. Your main issues seem to be buffering related, but that's not major, I experience that sometimes as well. The Flash problem is odd though. 

Do you always upgrade to new versions? Perhaps a fresh install would help.

Nathan

----------


## GlennW

> Not sure what to tell you. Flash was okay once I installed libflashsupport and Gecko Media Player is a big improvement over MPlayerplug-in. Your main issues seem to be buffering related, but that's not major, I experience that sometimes as well. The Flash problem is odd though. 
> 
> Do you always upgrade to new versions? Perhaps a fresh install would help.
> 
> Nathan


Thanks for the response Nathan. I would agree regarding the buffering yet I have no idea how to solve this issue. 

What do you mean - upgrade to a new version? A fresh install? You mean of Hardy? If that's the case, how does one go about doing that? Is there a way to keep current settings or is it just a case of starting from scratch, hoping that the payoff is better in the end?

I'm not trying to be obtuse but i this case it comes naturally...

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for the response Nathan. I would agree regarding the buffering yet I have no idea how to solve this issue. 
> 
> What do you mean - upgrade to a new version? A fresh install? You mean of Hardy? If that's the case, how does one go about doing that? Is there a way to keep current settings or is it just a case of starting from scratch, hoping that the payoff is better in the end?
> 
> I'm not trying to be obtuse but i this case it comes naturally...


 
Well, you have some odd issues, so a completely fresh install may help. What settings do you wish to keep? My how-to should get you up and running again quickly.

Did a manual Flash installation not perform any better? Are you a 32-Bit or 64-Bit user? Everything that can help should already be in my how-to, so not sure what else I can suggest. 

Nathan

----------


## Th3Professor

Nice how-to... good to know it's available for when the specific need arises.

----------


## Salleman

-Deleted

----------


## johnraff

Hi Nathan - another thankyou for putting all this advice in one place, and all the backup you're giving us!

*)There's a problem with Realplayer and SCIM (a popular input method for multibyte languages like Japanese), and realplay fails with a "segmentation fault". If you're using scim you can fix it by adding

```
export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
```

 at the top of your /usr/bin/realplay file when you're adding that LD_PRELOAD stuff in the "troubleshooting" section. I found the fix here:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...dc66d5db95b325

*)A quick, er, plug for the Firefox "unplug" extension.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2254
I've found it quite useful for getting to the content of streams that have been a bit hidden away.

----------


## pch0mey

Thank you so much! My Java is working in ff3 again! <3

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thank you so much! My Java is working in ff3 again! <3



No problem. You must have had the OpenJDK one installed.

John,

Thanks for the RealPlayer tip and FF extension info.

Nathan

----------


## Gotit

Hi, I'm trying to make Amarok my default CD/audio player in Ubuntu 8.04.
I read your steps for how to make VLC the default DVD player and tried them on the audio section of /etc/gnome/defaults.list and I have


```
x-content/audio-cdda=amarok.desktop
x-content/audio-dvd=amarok.desktop
x-content/audio-player=amarok.desktop
```

but when I go to Places > Home Folder > Edit > Preferences > media > CD Audio dropdown I don't have an Amarok selection.  All I have to select from is Rhythembox and Audio CD Extractor.

How do I get Amarok to show as a selection?

Thanks

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi, I'm trying to make Amarok my default CD/audio player in Ubuntu 8.04.
> I read your steps for how to make VLC the default DVD player and tried them on the audio section of /etc/gnome/defaults.list and I have
> 
> 
> ```
> x-content/audio-cdda=amarok.desktop
> x-content/audio-dvd=amarok.desktop
> x-content/audio-player=amarok.desktop
> ```
> ...


 
Someone else had this problem with Kaffiene. I think it's happening cos they're KDE apps. Have you tried right-clicking on sound files, going to properties and selecting to open them with Amarok from then on? 

I recommend you try Exaile and Songbird also.

Nathan

----------


## Gotit

> Have you tried right-clicking on sound files, going to properties and selecting to open them with Amarok from then on?


Ya, it seems to work for MP3 files and I have changed 
System > Preferences > Preferred Applications > Multimedia > Multimedia Player to Custom
Command: amarok

and MP3's open with Amarok when I click them.

However, when I put a CD in and right click it I don't get an "Open with" option.  The only options I get are Open with Rhythembox or Audio CD Extractor.

I tried to find some place to set Amarok by right click > preferences but I don't see any where to select a player.

I'll take a look at the other two players you suggest.  Thank!!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I'll take a look at the other two players you suggest.  Thank!!


 
Exaile is almost the same as Amarok, just a GTK fork and prettier for it.

There is a link to Songbird in the miscellaneous section. It's very early in developement, but may someday be the default music app in Ubuntu (my opinion and prediction). Try it!  :Smile: 

Nathan

----------


## RapMasterC

I've tried to install gecko on kubuntu x64/FireFox 3 Beta 5 using the guide, however, now whenever I try to play anything thats not flash firefox just crashes.  About :Razz: lugins tells me that gecko is setup for everything but java and flash (youtube still works fine).  I still fairly new to linux.  I wanted to be able to watch quicktime and windows media (CBC website). 

Thanks

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I've tried to install gecko on kubuntu x64/FireFox 3 Beta 5 using the guide, however, now whenever I try to play anything thats not flash firefox just crashes.  Aboutlugins tells me that gecko is setup for everything but java and flash (youtube still works fine).  I still fairly new to linux.  I wanted to be able to watch quicktime and windows media (CBC website). 
> 
> Thanks


 
You have w64codecs installed, yeah? Did you try different video output methods and disable any effects? Troubleshooting section may help.

Nathan

----------


## RapMasterC

> You have w64codecs installed, yeah? Did you try different video output methods and disable any effects? Troubleshooting section may help.
> 
> Nathan


w64codecs are installed.  I tried disabling any affects as well as different video outputs (selected using the KMplayer).  Perhaps thats my problem.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> w64codecs are installed.  I tried disabling any affects as well as different video outputs (selected using the KMplayer).  Perhaps thats my problem.


 
Hmm. Did MPlayer get installed along with KMPlayer? Make sure it is. It only "suggests" MPlayer, but Gecko Media Player depends on it, so it should be installed. 

Nathan

----------


## RapMasterC

> Hmm. Did MPlayer get installed along with KMPlayer? Make sure it is. It only "suggests" MPlayer, but Gecko Media Player depends on it, so it should be installed. 
> 
> Nathan



Mplayer is installed.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Mplayer is installed.


 
Try deleting pluginreg.dat from home/.mozilla/firefox/some.profile. Restart FF.

Also, launch Firefox from Konsole and see if it works then.

Nathan

P.S. Install GNOME MPlayer also.

----------


## RapMasterC

> Try deleting pluginreg.dat from home/.mozilla/firefox/some.profile. Restart FF.
> 
> Also, launch Firefox from Konsole and see if it works then.
> 
> Nathan
> 
> P.S. Install GNOME MPlayer also.


I've deleted pluginreg.dat several times.  Gnome Mplayer is also installed. I just ran firefox from konsole and I got this output when it crashed at apple trailers:


```
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x622870: NP_GetMIMEDescription
GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x622870: NP_GetMIMEDescription return
GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x622870: NP_GetValue
GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x622870: NP_GetValue: returning plugin name.
GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x622870: NP_GetValue return
GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x622870: NP_GetValue
GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x622870: NP_GetValue: returning plugin description.
GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x622870: NP_GetValue return
process 6660: arguments to dbus_connection_get_data() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 5697.
This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
process 6660: arguments to dbus_connection_set_data() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 5661.
This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

** ERROR **: Not enough memory to set up DBusConnection for use with GLib
aborting...
```

----------


## ubuntu-freak

How did you install Hardy? You're experiencing a bug that should now be fixed. If you ran Hardy since beta, I'd suggest you backup, format and then install fresh. Actually, create a new user account and see if the error is reproduced there first.

Nathan

----------


## RapMasterC

> How did you install Hardy? You're experiencing a bug that should now be fixed. If you ran Hardy since beta, I'd suggest you backup, format and then install fresh. Actually, create a new user account and see if the error is reproduced there first.
> 
> Nathan


It was a fresh install but I think firefox 3b5 might have been installed afterwards.  Maybe I'll purge it and reinstall it.

----------


## RapMasterC

> How did you install Hardy? You're experiencing a bug that should now be fixed. If you ran Hardy since beta, I'd suggest you backup, format and then install fresh. Actually, create a new user account and see if the error is reproduced there first.
> 
> Nathan


I tried to make a new user account and it still comes up with the same error.

----------


## Ghuloomo

> *VLC AS DEFAULT DVD PLAYER IN UBUNTU 8.04 HARDY HERON SYSTEMS*
> 
> 
> To change the default DVD player in Hardy Heron to VLC (I strongly advise you do), open the Terminal and copy and paste this command into it: 
> 
> *gksudo gedit /etc/gnome/defaults.list*
> 
> Press Ctrl+f and search for "x-content/video", then change the "totem.desktop" entries to "vlc.desktop". Close and save. Next, navigate to Places > Computer > Edit > Preferences > Media > DVD Video, select VLC and then test whether automatic launch and playback with VLC works for you by inserting a DVD. If playback doesn't work properly, navigate to Video > Deinterlace within VLC and select mode "Blend". If that still doesn't solve your issue, or you just want more features enabled upon launch (such as fullscreen upon launch), follow the intructions in the next paragraph.
> 
> ...


This one helped me a lot  :Wink: 

Thank you

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I tried to make a new user account and it still comes up with the same error.


 
There may be problems with Gecko Media Player in KDE. Perhaps other Kubuntu users can shed some light on this. 

(Yes, that's a request people)

Nathan

Edit: Remove it and tell me how mozilla-mplayer performs, with my settings of course.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> This one helped me a lot 
> 
> Thank you


 
You're welcome.  :Smile:  

Nathan

----------


## RapMasterC

> There may be problems with Gecko Media Player in KDE. Perhaps other Kubuntu users can shed some light on this. 
> 
> (Yes, that's a request people)
> 
> Nathan
> 
> Edit: Remove it and tell me how mozilla-mplayer performs, with my settings of course.


I removed Gecko and everything.  Reinstalled using mozilla-player plugins and its works (sorta). Apple trailers work and most of the stuff from the CBC website. 
Thanks, its a huge start.

----------


## wfriesen

Thank you for this. I was having problems with jerky playback of flash videos, but now it works fine and I can watch all the youtube I want.
Look! The otters are holding hands!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

You're both welcome.

Nathan

----------


## russlar

reassuringlyoffensive: you, sir, are the man. :Guitar:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> reassuringlyoffensive: you, sir, are the man.


 
Thanks, but....don't people hate "The Man"?  :Wink: 

Nathan

----------


## Justgeoo

Hey! I am trying to follow your instructions on the multimedia, but I am getting errors. I am working on PART 1/5, ESSENTIAL PACKAGES. When I try to use the terminal add these 2 lines:
_
sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list

wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update_

I get an error, so I follow the next step and open gedit and add the two lines to my sources.list document. 

Now I go back to the terminal and paste in this line: *wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update*

I get these following errors: 
_
W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.gui.uva.es/sites/ubuntu.c...rce/Sources.gz  403 Forbidden (20 lines of this error)

E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead._

Can you please tell me what is it that I did wrong? Thank you.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hey! I am trying to follow your instructions on the multimedia, but I am getting errors. I am working on PART 1/5, ESSENTIAL PACKAGES. When I try to use the terminal add these 2 lines:
> _
> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
> 
> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update_
> 
> I get an error, so I follow the next step and open gedit and add the two lines to my sources.list document. 
> 
> Now I go back to the terminal and paste in this line: *wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update*
> ...


 
Go to System > Administration > Software Sources and choose a local mirror, or change the sources from http to ftp. Then apt-get update again.

Nathan

----------


## Bobrm2

This is absolutely fantastic. Thanks for all your efforts, now I'll go back and read the comments.

Bob

----------


## Lalapalooza

When I run this: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list

wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update

I get this:  *W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1 NO_PUBKEY B5D0C804ADB11277*

What does this mean and how do I fix it?

Thanks!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> When I run this: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
> 
> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
> 
> I get this:  *W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1 NO_PUBKEY B5D0C804ADB11277*
> 
> What does this mean and how do I fix it?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Are you running Debian? Medibuntu is for Ubuntu Family distros, you want debian-multimedia.org and its key. Also, Debian uses "su" and not "sudo".

http://www.debian-multimedia.org/

Nathan

----------


## Lalapalooza

> Are you running Debian? Medibuntu is for Ubuntu Family distros, you want debian-multimedia.org and its key. Also, Debian uses "su" and not "sudo".
> 
> http://www.debian-multimedia.org/
> 
> Nathan


Sorry, I'm really new at this.  I thought Debian was part of Ubuntu 8.04 (this isn't a Ubuntu Family distro??).  Do I need to unintall what might have been installed or just leave as is?

I'm trying to find out how to get sound from 4 speakers (instead of just two) but nothing is working!  Thought this might help.   :Confused: 

Thanks!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Sorry, I'm really new at this.  I thought Debian was part of Ubuntu 8.04 (this isn't a Ubuntu Family distro??).  Do I need to unintall what might have been installed or just leave as is?
> 
> I'm trying to find out how to get sound from 4 speakers (instead of just two) but nothing is working!  Thought this might help.  
> 
> Thanks!


 
Ubuntu is based on Debian, similar to how XP was based on NT. There are differences between Debian and Ubuntu and Ubuntu is easier for those new to Linux. Debian has it's own sources for downloading software also, that's why you received the error. 

Have you enabled multimedia? Can you play all video and audio formats? Try the following section of Ubuntu forums: 

http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay...ysprune=&f=161

Or you can try the Debian forums themselves, just explain that you're very new to Linux.

Nathan

----------


## Lalapalooza

> Ubuntu is based on Debian, similar to how XP was based on NT. There are differences between Debian and Ubuntu and Ubuntu is easier for those new to Linux. Debian has it's own sources for downloading software also, that's why you received the error. 
> 
> Have you enabled multimedia? Can you play all video and audio formats? Try the following section of Ubuntu forums: 
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay...ysprune=&f=161
> 
> Or you can try the Debian forums themselves, just explain that you're very new to Linux.
> 
> Nathan


OK, I think I've confused both of us - I do not use Debian, only Ubuntu.  That brings me back to where that error about the missing key (with "debian" in the line) came from.   :Sad: 

Thanks for your patience!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Sorry, I'm really new at this.  I thought Debian was part of Ubuntu 8.04 (this isn't a Ubuntu Family distro??).  Do I need to unintall what might have been installed or just leave as is?
> 
> I'm trying to find out how to get sound from 4 speakers (instead of just two) but nothing is working!  Thought this might help.  
> 
> Thanks!





> OK, I think I've confused both of us - I do not use Debian, only Ubuntu.  That brings me back to where that error about the missing key (with "debian" in the line) came from.  
> 
> Thanks for your patience!


 
Well, did you add a Debian Etch repository? Have a look in:

*gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list*

Delete any Debian repos and then apt-get update again.

Nathan

----------


## Lalapalooza

> Well, did you add a Debian Etch repository? Have a look in:
> 
> *gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list*
> 
> Delete any Debian repos and then apt-get update again.
> 
> Nathan


Well now, that is very very possible!  :Rolling Eyes:  I'll have to check when I get home from work.

----------


## Lalapalooza

> Well, did you add a Debian Etch repository? Have a look in:
> 
> *gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list*
> 
> Delete any Debian repos and then apt-get update again.
> 
> Nathan


This opens up a source list with most of it beginning with "deb."  I just delete everything listed???

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> This opens up a source list with most of it beginning with "deb."  I just delete everything listed???


 
No, that's normal. Does any line mention Debian or Etch?

Nathan

----------


## Lalapalooza

> No, that's normal. Does any line mention Debian or Etch?
> 
> Nathan


The very last line:
deb http://ftp.debian.org etch main

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> The very last line:
> deb http://ftp.debian.org etch main


 
Haha that's the one. You should be okay now.

Regarding your speakers, Hardy uses the PulseAudio sound server by default, which I've read can be a pain (for now) with multiple speakers. You may have more luck with ALSA, which you can select in System > Preferences > Sound, instead of Auto Detect. You may have to tell non-GNOME applications (VLC, MPlayer for example) that you're now using ALSA. You can do that in their preferences. 

You may need to reboot.

Nathan

----------


## roc320

Hello everyone, I'm a newbie to the Ubuntu world, I have version 8.04 installed and it's a great OS as of far. 

My question is regarding the post I tried to install the java but it keeps going to an sun agreement page inside the console. I tried to view videos at youtube, but I'm having no success. Is there any commands I can run to check if the flash and the java components have been installed properly. Thanks alot

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hello everyone, I'm a newbie to the Ubuntu world, I have version 8.04 installed and it's a great OS as of far. 
> 
> My question is regarding the post I tried to install the java but it keeps going to an sun agreement page inside the console. I tried to view videos at youtube, but I'm having no success. Is there any commands I can run to check if the flash and the java components have been installed properly. Thanks alot


 
All you have to do is agree with their crappy agreement and it will install fine. Didn't you do that? 

What's wrong with YouTube? There is a Flash installation section in Part 1, just copy and paste the command into the Terminal.

Let me know how it goes.

Nathan

----------


## badboyz107

I dont seem to be able to install a lot of these items I keep getting dependency errors, and none of the work arounds help matters...here is the one from trying to install dvdrip




> sudo apt-get install dvdrip
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
> or been moved out of Incoming.
> 
> ...

----------


## Lalapalooza

> Haha that's the one. You should be okay now.
> 
> Regarding your speakers, Hardy uses the PulseAudio sound server by default, which I've read can be a pain (for now) with multiple speakers. You may have more luck with ALSA, which you can select in System > Preferences > Sound, instead of Auto Detect. You may have to tell non-GNOME applications (VLC, MPlayer for example) that you're now using ALSA. You can do that in their preferences. 
> 
> You may need to reboot.
> 
> Nathan


Well, that sounds good - I'll give it a try tonight!  Do I delete that line with Debian in it or leave it alone?

Thanks so much Nathan!!

----------


## Zer0Nin3r

Is this post and other posts similar in this nature published on Ubuntu's wiki?  If not do we have permission to publish (this) onto the wiki?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Is this post and other posts similar in this nature published on Ubuntu's wiki?  If not do we have permission to publish (this) onto the wiki?


 
I would have published it on there already, but I decided it was enough to just publish it here. I don't know what I will do. There is advice in the Wiki already, with categories etc. My how-to is more of a mash-up of advice and tips, for the average desktop user.

Nathan

----------


## Mistron

With this:

```
sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 libdvdnav4 build-essential debhelper fakeroot
```

I get this error:

```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
```

It's from part 4/5.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> With this:
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 libdvdnav4 build-essential debhelper fakeroot
> ```
> 
> I get this error:
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Did you wget the Medibuntu repo from Part 1? It's in the section marked "IMPORTANT".

Nathan

----------


## Mistron

I did get it, I will try again in case I have done something wrong. That is safe to do right?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I did get it, I will try again in case I have done something wrong. That is safe to do right?


 
That's weird. You are running Hardy yeah? Did you install the packages from Part 1 okay? Including w32codecs?

Nathan

----------


## Mistron

I must have done something wrong with installing the packages from part 1. It does work now. =) Thank you anyway. ^^

----------


## tyk

much much thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Lalapalooza

> Haha that's the one. You should be okay now.
> 
> Regarding your speakers, Hardy uses the PulseAudio sound server by default, which I've read can be a pain (for now) with multiple speakers. You may have more luck with ALSA, which you can select in System > Preferences > Sound, instead of Auto Detect. You may have to tell non-GNOME applications (VLC, MPlayer for example) that you're now using ALSA. You can do that in their preferences. 
> 
> You may need to reboot.
> 
> Nathan


Do I need to delete that line or leave it alone?

Thanks again!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

No problem (both of you).  :Smile:  

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Do I need to delete that line or leave it alone?
> 
> Thanks again!


 
Yeah, of course. I did actually say before that post to remove any Debian lines. I doubt it's done any harm though, Etch packages are old and would be ignored by Ubuntu. But yeah, Debian repos are for Debian, so remove it.

Nathan

----------


## owl

Thanks a lot! really comprehensive tutorial! Helped me a lot, very good piece of work!  :Guitar:

----------


## Th3Professor

Any help available on the microphone?

I've been through various threads, how-to pages, etc. on microphones and nothing has resulted with a working mic.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Any help available on the microphone?
> 
> I've been through various threads, how-to pages, etc. on microphones and nothing has resulted with a working mic.


 
It may only work if you explicitly select PulseAudio in System > Preferences > Sound, instead of Auto Detect. Failing that, select ALSA, but you will have to tell VLC and MPlayer (and other non-GNOME apps) that you're now using ALSA. You can do that in their preferences.

Nathan

----------


## Th3Professor

> It may only work if you explicitly select PulseAudio in System > Preferences > Sound, instead of Auto Detect. Failing that, select ALSA, but you will have to tell VLC and MPlayer (and other non-GNOME apps) that you're now using ALSA. You can do that in their preferences.
> 
> Nathan


Thank you for the info.

I tried it, though no luck so far. Here's what I did and what happened...

System -> Preferences -> Sound
"Sound Preferences" window -> "Devices" tab -> "Audio Conferencing" ("Sound capture")

I selected "PulseAudio Sound Server" in the "Sound Capture" section.

I clicked on the "Test" button and heard a brief, though quiet, static signal. It didn't seem to respond to the microphone (tapping on it for example).

I opened the generic recording program "Sound Recorder" and hit record... nothing. There were no options for selecting AlsaMixer or anything else (other than lossy or lossless).

Maybe... should I try another way of testing it?

----------


## steve allen

Used this guide in 32 bit no probs.

However in 64 bit now and experiencing some probs with the following

s@lounge:~$ sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
No prebuilt binary available.  Will try to build and install it.
You need to have debhelper and fakeroot installed.
If not, interrupt now, install them and rerun this script.

This is higly experimental, look out for what happens below.
If you want to stop, interrupt now (control-c), else press
return to proceed

s@lounge:~$ sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
s@lounge:~$ 

I'm a bit lost and I don't feel like being highly experimental

regards

steve

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Used this guide in 32 bit no probs.
> 
> However in 64 bit now and experiencing some probs with the following
> 
> s@lounge:~$ sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
> No prebuilt binary available.  Will try to build and install it.
> You need to have debhelper and fakeroot installed.
> If not, interrupt now, install them and rerun this script.
> 
> ...


 
Don't worry about the warning.

Nathan

----------


## steve allen

thanks Nathan highly experimental it is then!!!!

----------


## steve allen

Still cannot get anything to play. The only way I can even open vlc is through the terminal using "sudo vlc".

Is this anything to do with the fact that I loaded edubuntu.

regards

steve

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Still cannot get anything to play. The only way I can even open vlc is through the terminal using "sudo vlc".
> 
> Is this anything to do with the fact that I loaded edubuntu.
> 
> regards
> 
> steve


 
You should only use gksudo with GUI apps, not sudo. It can cause problems on rare occasions.

So VLC doesn't open if you click on it in the menu?

Nathan

----------


## orengolan

I followed the tutorial on my xubuntu hardy.
now the vlc starts when I insert a DVD but the it's not playing the movie.
instead it's vibrating between play and pause without showing anything.

any clue?

----------


## steve allen

When I click on vlc in menu nothing happens al all

----------


## imbaczek

just wanted to share that no matter what I did, no sound would play in flash. turns out I had a broken .asoundrc - renaming it helped, everything plays fine now.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I followed the tutorial on my xubuntu hardy.
> now the vlc starts when I insert a DVD but the it's not playing the movie.
> instead it's vibrating between play and pause without showing anything.
> 
> any clue?


Did you try enabling deinterlacing? It's mentioned in the how-to. Also, you are using "vlc %m" and not U%, yeah?





> When I click on vlc in menu nothing happens al all



Are other media players launching fine? Try launching VLC from another user account, create one if need be. If still no, purge and reinstall VLC: 

*sudo apt-get purge vlc && sudo apt-get install vlc*

Nathan

----------


## steve allen

Nathan went the whole hog and reinstalled ubuntu 64 bit and then went back through the how to all went well but when I navigate to video in vlc it is empty so haven't been able to enable deinterlacing

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Nathan went the whole hog and reinstalled ubuntu 64 bit and then went back through the how to all went well but when I navigate to video in vlc it is empty so haven't been able to enable deinterlacing


 
That doesn't always need enabling, I was telling the other guy to enable it. Some AVIs, TV series DVDs need deinterlacing (removes scanlines, aids playback etc) and a minority of films.

Nathan

----------


## steve allen

Still nothing doing. Vlc does not start automaically. I can now open vlc from menu but when I press play another window opens called "open..."

----------


## nomeat

Using Winff to convert mpg to mp4 I get: unknown codec aac
For mpg to AVI I get: unknown codec xvid.

My system shows ffmpeg and faac are installed.

All media files are played back correctly.

Any help appreciated.

----------


## steve allen

Can now play dvds if I open vlc using gksudo vlc in terminal but no autolaunch and no luck if vlc opened from menu.

----------


## orengolan

> Did you try enabling deinterlacing? It's mentioned in the how-to. Also, you are using "vlc %m" and not U%, yeah?


i didn't see anything in the tutorial that looks like this - U%...
btw, i could't follow the part of the tutorial that talks about the application menu since i am using xubuntu-




> Right-click on "Applications" in the top panel and select "Edit Menus" to open the default menu editor. Navigate down to "Sound & Video" in the left pane and click on it to show all those applications in the pane to the right. Scroll down the list of applications displayed until you see "VLC media player", right-click on it, then click on "Properties" in the context menu to open "Launcher Properties" and change the launch command from "wxvlc %F" to:
> 
> vlc --volume 512 %m
> 
> or to have DVD playback automatically launch in fullscreen:
> 
> vlc --volume 512 --fullscreen %m
> 
> Close the VLC properties dialog and exit the menu editor.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> i didn't see anything in the tutorial that looks like this - U%...
> btw, i could't follow the part of the tutorial that talks about the application menu since i am using xubuntu-


 
I thought you could edit menus in Xfce. Anyways, how does the default Xubuntu media player perform? It uses the Xine backend, so should be good at playing DVDs.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Can now play dvds if I open vlc using gksudo vlc in terminal but no autolaunch and no luck if vlc opened from menu.


 
I really do not have a clue what's going on. The reason it works with root (gksudo) privileges, is cos' there are different defaults in that mode. A fresh install as well? Must be a bug. Have you tried selecting ALSA in VLC's sound output preferences? Worth a try.

Use Gxine for DVDs, until you figure out what's up. You can have it launch by default as well, without any tinkering: 

*sudo apt-get install gxine libxine1-ffmpeg*

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Using Winff to convert mpg to mp4 I get: unknown codec aac
> For mpg to AVI I get: unknown codec xvid.
> 
> My system shows ffmpeg and faac are installed.
> 
> All media files are played back correctly.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


 
You completed part 1 yeah? Are you running Hardy? I can't think of what can be wrong, if you completed part 1 and 3 successfully.

Nathan

----------


## mc4man

@orengolan  I'm only looking at live cd but for xubuntu just do like in gutsy, go to settings manager -> removable drives ... -> multimedia and change command for video cds,dvds to vlc %m 
That's all you'll need to do

side note - as far as kubuntu while i can get vlc to autoplay dvds the side effects make it unsuitable atm as a solution

edit; also in xubuntu changing default cd player is also like gutsy - for instance to have amarok - install cdplay (cdtools) then just insert -   amarok -cdplay %d into the command box
good job by xubuntu for not making usability difficult

----------


## steve allen

Is there a way (in other words what is the command please) to find out what the defaults are when using gksudo

----------


## steve allen

Just tried gxine no luck there either

----------


## hodenkat

Make this a stickie post!!!!

Did as instructed and all is well with VLC once again!  YAY!!!
 :Guitar:

----------


## chromedome

I've followed your instructions, and everything seems to have installed correctly, but I can't manage to play Windows Media .wmv files in anything...not streamed, not as desktop videos, not in Mplayer, not in Totem, not in VLC... You get the picture.

All I get is a green screen, and slightly garbled audio...my mouse cursor "semi-freezes" (ie, it comes back to life in fits and starts).  I'm running the Openchrome driver, and Hardy.

Any suggestions?

----------


## Lalapalooza

How do you find out if you are a 32-bit or 64-bit user??

Thanks!

----------


## orengolan

> I thought you could edit menus in Xfce. Anyways, how does the default Xubuntu media player perform? It uses the Xine backend, so should be good at playing DVDs.
> 
> Nathan


Xubuntu's menu editor doesn't let me edit anything other then the 
setting manager, help and quit.
I can't see any sub-menu (such as multimedia).

btw, I managed to play the DVD with vlc from the command line.

any idea how to edit the vlc entry on the menu?

----------


## steve allen

> How do you find out if you are a 32-bit or 64-bit user??
> 
> Thanks!


This site was suggested when I asked the same thing

http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/...ore_Processor/

----------


## terabyte1

I have Hardy Heron (its beautiful!), and the first commands you said to use to get the new repository worked for me - Thank you! Much appreciated for your help!

regards

terabyte1 :Guitar:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Just tried gxine no luck there either


 
I don't know what else to suggest, it's all in my how-to already. I didn't expect Gxine to fail for you. You didn't actually say what happened though.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> How do you find out if you are a 32-bit or 64-bit user??
> 
> Thanks!


 
Did you install Ubuntu yourself? If yes, chances are you're a 32-bit user. You would know if you installed the 64-bit version. Just as an unsophisticated test, enable the Medibuntu repo and see which of these packages gets installed:

*sudo apt-get install w64codecs*

*sudo apt-get install w32codecs* 

That will make it clear, as it wont find one of them.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Xubuntu's menu editor doesn't let me edit anything other then the 
> setting manager, help and quit.
> I can't see any sub-menu (such as multimedia).
> 
> btw, I managed to play the DVD with vlc from the command line.
> 
> any idea how to edit the vlc entry on the menu?


 
Install kmenuedit and see if you can edit the menu entry that way:

*sudo apt-get install kmenuedit*

Kmenuedit supports GNOME menus, so it may support Xfce menus too. Change the command from "vlc U%" to "vlc %m". You can launch kmenuedit with Alt F2. 

Nathan

----------


## orengolan

I just checked and xubuntu uses xfce4-menueditor.
I prefer to stick with it since I guess it's faster (not sure, but it makes sense since that's the spirit of xubuntu).

maybe it's a bug, i'll have to digg in xubuntu forums/irc.

thanks a lot!

----------


## mc4man

If you want to autoplay ect in xubuntu see post 259

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I just checked and xubuntu uses xfce4-menueditor.
> I prefer to stick with it since I guess it's faster (not sure, but it makes sense since that's the spirit of xubuntu).
> 
> maybe it's a bug, i'll have to digg in xubuntu forums/irc.
> 
> thanks a lot!


 
It's only a menu editor, it won't load anything at login. Kmenuedit rescued me when Alacarte (GNOME's menu editor) was broken in Ubuntu. I think it's good of the Kmenuedit devs to make it compatible with more than just KDE.

That's my view, but thanks for your thanks. glad to help.

Nathan

----------


## ChevyDude

Sometimes when I view some flash videos on youtube, it suddenly kicks out (firefox in its whole), and not just freezing, just suddenly bam, no firefox.
This happens mostly when I load a video at the end of an another video (not always but sometimes).
What could it possible be?
What good Terminal commands could I use?

Please, I don't wanna wait until I'm;

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Sometimes when I view some flash videos on youtube, it suddenly kicks out (firefox in its whole), and not just freezing, just suddenly bam, no firefox.
> This happens mostly when I load a video at the end of an another video (not always but sometimes).
> What could it possible be?
> What good Terminal commands could I use?
> 
> Please, I don't wanna wait until I'm;


 
You will have to play the waiting game I think. There is a bug with libflashsupport apparently, but you will have sound issues without it. Test the Epiphany browser and see if it's just as bad in there, cos Firefox being beta may be a factor as well.

Nathan

----------


## ChevyDude

Yeah, thats what I thought it was.
Indeed I have have Epiphany, but I think I leave it to let Firefox developers fix the bug in next month FF3 release.
Thanks though, at least I know what libary is faulty.
(And for the quick reply)  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I've followed your instructions, and everything seems to have installed correctly, but I can't manage to play Windows Media .wmv files in anything...not streamed, not as desktop videos, not in Mplayer, not in Totem, not in VLC... You get the picture.
> 
> All I get is a green screen, and slightly garbled audio...my mouse cursor "semi-freezes" (ie, it comes back to life in fits and starts).  I'm running the Openchrome driver, and Hardy.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
Just WMVs? I don't have a clue, sorry. The new driver in Hardy was supposed to fix all of those issues.

Nathan

----------


## ChevyDude

By the way, It must be libflashsupport.
Epifany (or how the heck it is called), is crashing too.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> By the way, It must be libflashsupport.
> Epifany (or how the heck it is called), is crashing too.


 
You can read the bug report here.

Nathan

----------


## Lalapalooza

> Did you install Ubuntu yourself? If yes, chances are you're a 32-bit user. You would know if you installed the 64-bit version. Just as an unsophisticated test, enable the Medibuntu repo and see which of these packages gets installed:
> 
> *sudo apt-get install w64codecs*
> 
> *sudo apt-get install w32codecs* 
> 
> That will make it clear, as it wont find one of them.
> 
> Nathan


I'm a 32 bit!!!  Thanks Nathan!

----------


## Lalapalooza

> This site was suggested when I asked the same thing
> 
> http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/...ore_Processor/


I couldn't get the link to work but thanks!

----------


## Lalapalooza

Nathan,

I ran this:
sudo apt-get remove icedtea-gcjwebplugin openjdk-6-jre && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss compizconfig-settings-manager faad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libflashsupport liblame0 sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin pulseaudio-utils unrar w32codecs
and after doing several other things suggested, it installed (I think  :Wink: ), but now there is a license agreement in its own little box - at the top in red, it says "Configuring sun-java6-jre".  Is it doing something or do I just close the terminal?  

 :Brick wall:

----------


## Lalapalooza

I got out of it, went to install updates, and got this error:
E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. 
E: _cache->open() failed, please report.

When I ran sudo dpkg --configure -a, nothing happened.

Please help!

----------


## Lalapalooza

Sorry to be a pest.  I rebooted and a page came up with the license agreement that I could actually agree to.  When I ran updates, Java was listed and updated so I think/hope it's OK now.  If not, I'll be BACK!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Sorry to be a pest.  I rebooted and a page came up with the license agreement that I could actually agree to.  When I ran updates, Java was listed and updated so I think/hope it's OK now.  If not, I'll be BACK!


 
It's an annoying licensing agreement. Some don't realise you have to use the tab key to reach "OK", not the arrow keys.

Nathan

----------


## mc4man

small update on hardy
whether it was due to an update or some action (?) gxine has now been added to the autoplay options in file management and as a r. click option on the desktop dvd icon. So atm i have 3 -  totem, vlc, and gxine. All seem to work perfectly from either autoplay or r. click

edit; it's an update, appears to add gtk based players as default choices

----------


## Lalapalooza

> It's an annoying licensing agreement. Some don't realise you have to use the tab key to reach "OK", not the arrow keys.
> 
> Nathan


I have sound but it's still not surround sound - only half the speakers are working.  Any ideas?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> small update on hardy
> whether it was due to an update or some action (?) gxine has now been added to the autoplay options in file management and as a r. click option on the desktop dvd icon. So atm i have 3 -  totem, vlc, and gxine. All seem to work perfectly from either autoplay or r. click
> 
> edit; it's an update, appears to add gtk based players as default choices


 
Strange. Gxine always showed in Nautilus > Edit > Preferences > Media > DVD Video on my Hardy system. I've not seen a bug report concerning Gxine not registering itself as a DVD player, only VLC. 

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I have sound but it's still not surround sound - only half the speakers are working.  Any ideas?


 
Open the following configuration file from within the Terminal: 

*gksudo gedit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf*

Find the line "default-sample-channels" and uncomment it (delete the "#"). Finally, set the value for that line from "2" to "4" or "6" (however many speakers you have), then save the changes made and reboot the system.

Nathan

----------


## nomeat

> Using Winff to convert mpg to mp4 I get: unknown codec aac
> For mpg to AVI I get: unknown codec xvid.
> 
> My system shows ffmpeg and faac are installed.
> 
> All media files are played back correctly.
> 
> Any help appreciated.








> You completed part 1 yeah? Are you running Hardy? I can't think of what can be wrong, if you completed part 1 and 3 successfully.
> 
> Nathan


When I went all over it again
everything comes up with "is already the newest version"
except the line:
 sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-sdl
which outputs:
 Couldn't find package ia32-libs
However WinFF works fine with other conversions and those libs don't look like they are directly part of the aac codec and as said, all media formats are played back correctly.

I use Hardy Ubuntu studio

----------


## xanas3712

For those looking to use kaffeine (like I was) make sure to set kde/kaffeine-iso.desktop in the /etc/gnome/defaults.list file for the video-dvd and other settings.  Then you will be able to select kaffeine as an option to use under the file management preferences.

----------


## steve allen

Finally have got vlc on auto playback.

Reloaded 32 bit then went back through the how to still no good.

Purged and reloaded vlc and noticed that the --volume512 part of the final command was not working took this out of the final command and I have auto video playback in fullscreen

Thanks for all the help 

regards

steve

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Finally have got vlc on auto playback.
> 
> Reloaded 32 bit then went back through the how to still no good.
> 
> Purged and reloaded vlc and noticed that the --volume512 part of the final command was not working took this out of the final command and I have auto video playback in fullscreen
> 
> Thanks for all the help 
> 
> regards
> ...


 
That was the cause? There should be a space in that command: --volume 512 

Nathan

----------


## instantkarma

I followed your instructions for Java, and on java.com I see that Java's installed on my machine, yet when I go to a jsp page I dont get squat...


Can someone please help me???

----------


## loyal one

Thanks so much to reassuringlyoffensive: this post is the ballz! I have been working with and learning Ubuntu since ver.6.10, often with poor results. I still like ver 7.10 the most, but 8.04 is the future, so I have been banging away on it for a while. 

I have experienced some difficulty installing the hardy medibuntu repositories, even when following the wiki instructions exactly. This post solved all problems with multimedia function and playback. I understand why the restricted software cannot be directly included in the distribution, but is sure would be helpful if a readme -- containing all this information -- were loaded onto the desktop when the install is complete. Thanks again for your time and concern in creating this how to.

loyal01

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I followed your instructions for Java, and on java.com I see that Java's installed on my machine, yet when I go to a jsp page I dont get squat...
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me???


 
Have you tried my troubleshooting section? There may be a conflicting package left on your system. 

Let me know if Yahoo! Games works.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks so much to reassuringlyoffensive: this post is the ballz! I have been working with and learning Ubuntu since ver.6.10, often with poor results. I still like ver 7.10 the most, but 8.04 is the future, so I have been banging away on it for a while. 
> 
> I have experienced some difficulty installing the hardy medibuntu repositories, even when following the wiki instructions exactly. This post solved all problems with multimedia function and playback. I understand why the restricted software cannot be directly included in the distribution, but is sure would be helpful if a readme -- containing all this information -- were loaded onto the desktop when the install is complete. Thanks again for your time and concern in creating this how to.
> 
> loyal01


 
Thanks.  :Smile: 

They don't believe in having anything on the desktop after installation. 

What about the dialog that pops up, offering to install restricted packages when you view a Flash site or click on a movie file? That's quite simple and good for newbies. Perhaps it will evolve and help with DVD playback also.

I used to have more problems with Windows to be honest. Linux is easier, once you get used to it.

Nathan

----------


## Lalapalooza

> Open the following configuration file from within the Terminal: 
> 
> *gksudo gedit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf*
> 
> Find the line "default-sample-channels" and uncomment it (delete the "#"). Finally, set the value for that line from "2" to "4" or "6" (however many speakers you have), then save the changes made and reboot the system.
> 
> Nathan


I took out the ; (wasn't a #), changed to 4 speakers, rebooted, and still doesn't work!

----------


## instantkarma

> Have you tried my troubleshooting section? There may be a conflicting package left on your system. 
> 
> Let me know if Yahoo! Games works.
> 
> Nathan


Yes, I have tried the troubleshooting section, and in fact 

```
sudo update-alternatives --config java
```

 gives me:


```
There is only 1 program which provides java
(/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
```

 and I have removed IcedTea/OpenJDK Java as well. Yahoo Games works fine and java.com tells me I have the latest version of Java. I only have a problem with a password protected /MainFrame.jsp page. I get a screen that says "please wait" even after the page finishes loading and nothing else. I have Hardy on my machine. 

Thanks for any help, and your tutorial was the bomb.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Yes, I have tried the troubleshooting section, and in fact 
> 
> ```
> sudo update-alternatives --config java
> ```
> 
>  gives me:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Has it ever worked? Try the GNOME default browser, Epiphany.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I took out the ; (wasn't a #), changed to 4 speakers, rebooted, and still doesn't work!


 
Okay, put it back to how it was and try this how-to:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...audio+surround

Seems to be helping a lot of people.

Nathan

----------


## instantkarma

> Has it ever worked? Try the GNOME default browser, Epiphany.
> 
> Nathan


To my chagrin it's only worked on explorer. I dont have epiphany - I'm using xubuntu. Should I download it and try loading that page on it? I've already tried loading that page on epiphany on a debian machine and I've gotten the same results. Why does it work on explorer and not firefox???

Basically once I log into my account I need to see a page like the one featured here: http://www.mercurygate.com/shipper_s...gle_place.html
Again its a jsp page.

----------


## secretrat

Thanks for the great How To! For me, it all works except when trying to watch the CBC "The National" http://www.cbc.ca/national/latestbroadcast.html. mplayer pops up, buffers, and then stops. BBC works fine, all US network news streams (flash, rp, wm etc.) work fine. Youtube works fine.

Unfortunately, it's the CBC I'd really like to watch. Ideas?

firefox versions 2 or 3 (doesn't seem to matter)
Intel P4
Hardy for Intel
kubuntu (kde3)
32 bit codecs installed

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for the great How To! For me, it all works except when trying to watch the CBC "The National" http://www.cbc.ca/national/latestbroadcast.html. mplayer pops up, buffers, and then stops. BBC works fine, all US network news streams (flash, rp, wm etc.) work fine. Youtube works fine.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's the CBC I'd really like to watch. Ideas?
> 
> firefox versions 2 or 3 (doesn't seem to matter)
> Intel P4
> Hardy for Intel
> kubuntu (kde3)
> 32 bit codecs installed


 
Do you have MPlayerplug-in or Gecko Media Player installed? Did you press play and/or reload the page when it stopped?  

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> To my chagrin it's only worked on explorer. I dont have epiphany - I'm using xubuntu. Should I download it and try loading that page on it? I've already tried loading that page on epiphany on a debian machine and I've gotten the same results. Why does it work on explorer and not firefox???
> 
> Basically once I log into my account I need to see a page like the one featured here: http://www.mercurygate.com/shipper_s...gle_place.html
> Again its a jsp page.


 
I have an idea. Some still say Java5 performs better:

*sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-fonts sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin*

Then restart Firefox.

Nathan

----------


## secretrat

> Do you have MPlayerplug-in or Gecko Media Player installed? Did you press play and/or reload the page when it stopped?  
> 
> Nathan


I had to revert back to mplayerplug-in since gecko crashed the ff session. Yep, clicked on Play several times --- same result. Reloading the page restores the image in the video window, but pressing play results in the same thing.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I had to revert back to mplayerplug-in since gecko crashed the ff session. Yep, clicked on Play several times --- same result. Reloading the page restores the image in the video window, but pressing play results in the same thing.


 
It's a shame you can't use Gecko Media Player, as it plays cbc.ca streams without a hitch in Ubuntu. Try changing the "noembed=0" option to "1", then restart Firefox. The stream may work better when not embedded.

Nathan

----------


## secretrat

> It's a shame you can't use Gecko Media Player, as it plays cbc.ca streams without a hitch in Ubuntu. Try changing the "noembed=0" option to "1", then restart Firefox. The stream may work better when not embedded.
> 
> Nathan


Did that too, but it brings up a question.  /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf is present, but with all lines commented out. $HOME /.mplayer/ mplayerplug-in.conf is what I have been editing.

vo=x11
ao=alsa
cachesize=512
cache-percent=50
dload-dir=/home/ted
showtime=1
enable-wmp=1
enable-qt=1
enable-rm=1
enable-gmp=1
enable-dvx=1
enable-mpeg=1
enable-mp3=1
enable-ogg=1
enable-midi=1
enable-pls=1
enable-smil=1
enable-helix=1
nomediacache=0
nopauseonhide=0
rtsp-use-tcp=1
rtsp-use-http=0
showlogo=0
black-background=1
noembed=1

Should I be editing the file in /etc instead?

----------


## instantkarma

> I have an idea. Some still say Java5 performs better:
> 
> *sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-fonts sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin*
> 
> Then restart Firefox.
> 
> Nathan


I replaced java6 with java5 and - amazingly - it works. Actually in the beginning I got the regular 'please wait' display after the page loaded (and nothing else), got really frustrated and navigated to another page, and then I went back to the jsp page to take a screenshot of it to post it over here to make my problem as clear as possible and lo and behold the frames were displayed in all of their jsp glory. 

I wonder if this would have happened had I left java6? 

Thank you!!!

Now I'm off to find a solution for widget loading/display malfunctions on asp/aspx pages in firefox. maybe u have an idea?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Should I be editing the file in /etc instead?


 
It doesn't matter. The one in home overrides the /etc one.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I replaced java6 with java5 and - amazingly - it works. Actually in the beginning I got the regular 'please wait' display after the page loaded (and nothing else), got really frustrated and navigated to another page, and then I went back to the jsp page to take a screenshot of it to post it over here to make my problem as clear as possible and lo and behold the frames were displayed in all of their jsp glory. 
> 
> I wonder if this would have happened had I left java6? 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Now I'm off to find a solution for widget loading/display malfunctions on asp/aspx pages in firefox. maybe u have an idea?


 
Maybe it's worth testing java6 again.

Don't know how to help with your widget thing.

Nathan

----------


## war59312

Excellent guide but how do I get audacious to show up in firefox preferences. I want it to be the default media player in firefox.

I also set it as the default in System > Preferences > Preferred Applications > Multimedia > Custom > audacious

Odd that is is not in that drop down list either. Lame!

Update: Edit > Preferences > Applications > MP3 ShoutCast Playlist > User Other >  /usr/bin/audacious

----------


## Lalapalooza

> Okay, put it back to how it was and try this how-to:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...audio+surround
> 
> Seems to be helping a lot of people.
> 
> Nathan


I entered from that thread's first instruction: sudo apt-get install libao-pulse libasound2-plugins
and got this error:

dpkg: error processing pulseaudio (--configure):
subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Setting up libao-pulse (0.9.3-1) ...
Setting up libasound2-plugins (1.0.15-1ubuntu3) ...
Errors were encountered while processing:
pulseaudio
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

He wasn't sure and suggested I start a new thread, but I thought I'd ask you first and see if you knew what to do.  If you don't, then I'll start a new one.  :Tongue:

----------


## samuelshi

thank you for such a comprehensive guide... really really helped a lot - answered a billion questions n issues =) thanks!!!

----------


## opendevlite

i've tried your howto guide, but i still can't play trailers in http://www.apple.com/trailers/

i need help

I was also wondering, if installing Gecko Engine in Wine (this is the website http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...rsion&iId=1554 i'm talking about) would conflic with gecko-mediaplayer?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Excellent guide but how do I get audacious to show up in firefox preferences. I want it to be the default media player in firefox.
> 
> I also set it as the default in System > Preferences > Preferred Applications > Multimedia > Custom > audacious
> 
> Odd that is is not in that drop down list either. Lame!
> 
> Update: Edit > Preferences > Applications > MP3 ShoutCast Playlist > User Other >  /usr/bin/audacious


 
You got it working yeah? In Firefox's preferences you should be able to select it in /usr/bin.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I entered from that thread's first instruction: sudo apt-get install libao-pulse libasound2-plugins
> and got this error:
> 
> dpkg: error processing pulseaudio (--configure):
> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
> Setting up libao-pulse (0.9.3-1) ...
> Setting up libasound2-plugins (1.0.15-1ubuntu3) ...
> Errors were encountered while processing:
> pulseaudio
> ...


 
Run these commands:

*sudo apt-get -f install* 

*sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade*

That should sort it. Repeat if necessary.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> i've tried your howto guide, but i still can't play trailers in http://www.apple.com/trailers/
> 
> i need help
> 
> I was also wondering, if installing Gecko Engine in Wine (this is the website http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...rsion&iId=1554 i'm talking about) would conflic with gecko-mediaplayer?


 
Gecko is just the engine that Firefox, Epiphany and other browsers use. I don't see a problem.

Are you running Ubuntu Hardy? Do other streams work with Gecko Media Player? The apple.com/trailors should work flawlessly. If other streams work, then I don't know what's going on. 

Need more info I think.

Nathan

----------


## opendevlite

I'm Using Ubuntu Hardy, other stream works.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I'm Using Ubuntu Hardy, other stream works.


 
That makes no sense. Do BBC Real Media clips work? There are some left, plus the radio streams. What happens when you try to stream an Apple trailer? Test the Epiphany browser as well. 

Have you rebooted or logged out since following my how-to?

Nathan

----------


## opendevlite

Whats the URL for BBC Real Media Clips? I've tried last.fm for radio streams it works well. When i go to Apple Trailer it only says "Get The Latest Quicktime".

Yes, I have rebooted from your how-to.

----------


## opendevlite

Can you please post how to remove or uninstall the things that i just installed on your how-to?

i only got to this part
PRE-UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 HARDY HERON USERS ONLY, OPTION 2

i'm using Ubuntu Hardy, by the way

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Can you please post how to remove or uninstall the things that i just installed on your how-to?
> 
> i only got to this part
> PRE-UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 HARDY HERON USERS ONLY, OPTION 2
> 
> i'm using Ubuntu Hardy, by the way


Replace "install" with "remove". If you installed RealPlayer, remove it in Synaptic, or with this command:

*sudo dpkg -r realplay*

Why did you try "PRE-UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 HARDY HERON USERS ONLY, OPTION 2"? Option 2 is for people using Gutsy or earlier, who wish to install both MPlayerplug-in and RealPlayer 10. Also, mozilla-mplayer will conflict with gecko-mediaplayer, so you can't have both installed. The method for Hardy is all you need.

Here's a BBC Real Media radio stream: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/radio1.shtml

You can test Real Media videos here: http://service.real.com/realplayer/test/

Nathan

----------


## captainsixxx

Ok so here goes.. I ran over your page and installed as intsructed, i think, my flash type players all work no problems with web pages not playing, the problem now is after one or two videos, like on youtube, firefox closes down and i have to start over. If you know how to fix please answer in easy trems as i don't really know what i am doing.

----------


## war59312

Hi,

To fix the crashes you need to download and install both of these:

*Warning*: Beta quality at this point...

https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source...t/1.9-0ubuntu2

https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source...0.1.218ubuntu1

Under builds on each page first click link to correct build.

Then on the left side menu under "Resulting binaries" click the link to download the binary.

On the resulting page under "File download" download and install the .deb file.

Be sure and remove old versions of the two above backages first and then install libflashsupport followed by flashplugin-nonfree.

And of course make sure firefox and Synaptic are closed before installing.

One it is done installing you will notice that flash version 10 was installed.  :Smile: 

Also, there is one hell of a sweet added benefit for doing this...

Now I can listen to audacious and youtube at the same time.  :Very Happy:   Make sure audacious is set to use PulseAudio for its output plug-in.

Enjoy,

Will

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi,
> 
> To fix the crashes you need to download and install both of these:
> 
> *Warning*: Beta quality at this point...
> 
> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source...t/1.9-0ubuntu2
> 
> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source...0.1.218ubuntu1
> ...


 
I thought Flash 10 didn't require libflashsupport, no? I read it supports PulseAudio.

Also, will that new libflashsupport package mean Flash 9 doesn't crash? If Flash 9 is still used I mean.

Nathan

----------


## mick222

when installing java when it gets to the license agreement  i read it then i cant get any further . what do i do ?

----------


## mick222

just noticed i get an error message

 "an error occured please run package manager etc "Error BrokenCount>0 This usually means your packages have unmet dependencies""

When i try to run package maneger or synaptic i get an Error "
"unable to get exclusive lock"

----------


## mick222

managed to get it working by running dpkg --configure -a and  using synaptic to install java .
by the way java site says the version in synaptic is newer than the one on their site.

----------


## Lalapalooza

> Run these commands:
> 
> *sudo apt-get -f install* 
> 
> *sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade*
> 
> That should sort it. Repeat if necessary.
> 
> Nathan


I repeated several times.  On the first one I got:

sudo apt-get -f install 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libswfdec-0.6-90 libstrigiqtdbusclient0 libclucene0ldbl librdf0
  kdebase-runtime-data-common kdelibs5 libxcb-xv0 python-qt4-common
  kde-icons-oxygen libxine1-bin librasqal0 kdesudo libsoprano4 python-qt4 ruby
  libxine1-ffmpeg libgmp3c2 kdelibs5-data python-sip4 libxcb-shape0
  libtunepimp5 libifp4 libstreamanalyzer0 libphonon4 libstreams0 libraptor1
  libmodplug0c2 libxcb-shm0 kdebase-runtime-data kde4libs-bin
  libglademm-2.4-1c2a libofa0 libxine1-console
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
Setting up pulseaudio (0.9.10-1ubuntu1) ...
usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
       update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults [NN | sNN kNN]
       update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
		-n: not really
		-f: force
dpkg: error processing pulseaudio (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 pulseaudio
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

On the second one I got:

sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Setting up pulseaudio (0.9.10-1ubuntu1) ...
usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
       update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults [NN | sNN kNN]
       update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
		-n: not really
		-f: force
dpkg: error processing pulseaudio (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 pulseaudio
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

 :Brick wall:  Any ideas?

Thanks!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> managed to get it working by running dpkg --configure -a and  using synaptic to install java .
> by the way java site says the version in synaptic is newer than the one on their site.


 
I don't understand why people are having trouble installing Java. It's like any crappy licence agreement, you have to agree to it, the same as in Windows.

Glad you got it working though.

Nathan

----------


## Lalapalooza

> I repeated several times.  On the first one I got:
> 
> sudo apt-get -f install 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
>   libswfdec-0.6-90 libstrigiqtdbusclient0 libclucene0ldbl librdf0
>   kdebase-runtime-data-common kdelibs5 libxcb-xv0 python-qt4-common
> ...


Should I try and remove Pulse Audio and start over?  If so, could you give me the code to remove it?  Thanks.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Should I try and remove Pulse Audio and start over?  If so, could you give me the code to remove it?  Thanks.


 
Try this command:

*sudo dpkg --configure -a*

Then the update, upgrade and dist-upgrade commands again.

I haven't removed PulseAudio, but you could look for a guide on it. You can search Synaptic for all installed PulseAudio packages and remove them that way. I think installing esound removes PulseAudio. 

It's better to get PulseAudio working in my opinion.

Nathan

----------


## war59312

> just noticed i get an error message
> 
>  "an error occured please run package manager etc "Error BrokenCount>0 This usually means your packages have unmet dependencies""
> 
> When i try to run package maneger or synaptic i get an Error "
> "unable to get exclusive lock"


Something else is running in the background, such as apt-get, that is blocking it. Only one tool can update the system at any given time.




> when installing java when it gets to the license agreement  i read it then i cant get any further . what do i do ?


Hit q on keyboard and continue?




> I thought Flash 10 didn't require libflashsupport, no? I read it supports PulseAudio.
> 
> Also, will that new libflashsupport package mean Flash 9 doesn't crash? If Flash 9 is still used I mean.
> 
> Nathan


Installing flashplugin-nonfree installs flash 10 so flash 10 will be used.

flashplugin-nonfree, flash 10, is what fixes the crash bug:




> New upstream beta fixes many crashers (most significantly
>     LP: #192888).


libflashsupport simply fixes a conflict if using flashplugin-nonfree:




> debian/control: Conflict with flashplugin-nonfree versions older
>     than intrepid's while allowing for backports (LP: #192888).


So it seems you have to install flash 10 to fix the crash bug. At least that is how I understand.

And perhaps you right about flash 10 supporting PulseAudio, I don't know. So maybe you really don't need libflashsupport?

I had both installed to begin with so figured I'd update both. Working fine and I don't want to break it again so wont be removing libflashsupport, but be sure and let us know if you feel advantageous, please.

*Update*: ok sweet your right, flash 10 uses the pcm_pulse plugin without additional libraries.. nice...

However, I just tried to remove libflashsupport but it wants to remove flashplugin-nonfree too so I will just keep it...

But see PulseAudio is working:

----------


## Lalapalooza

> Try this command:
> 
> *sudo dpkg --configure -a*
> 
> Then the update, upgrade and dist-upgrade commands again.
> 
> I haven't removed PulseAudio, but you could look for a guide on it. You can search Synaptic for all installed PulseAudio packages and remove them that way. I think installing esound removes PulseAudio. 
> 
> It's better to get PulseAudio working in my opinion.
> ...


Uninstalled Pulseaudio using Synaptic; tried to re-install with sudo apt-get install pulseaudio and got (at the end):

dpkg: error processing pulseaudio (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Processing triggers for libc6 ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
Errors were encountered while processing:
 pulseaudio
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

What's going on? And dpkg has to do with debian which you had told me to get rid of since I use Ubuntu.  SO  :Confused:

----------


## Bailey321

Excellent guide, Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Uninstalled Pulseaudio using Synaptic; tried to re-install with sudo apt-get install pulseaudio and got (at the end):
> 
> dpkg: error processing pulseaudio (--configure):
>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
> Errors were encountered while processing:
>  pulseaudio
> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
> ...


 
Ubuntu is based on Debian. All the commands are Debian commands. Perhaps there was an interruption somewhere that currupted something. I think I know what's wrong, try this:

*sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/pulseaudio.list*

*sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio && sudo apt-get install pulseaudio*

Give ALSA a try. I only said remove PulseAudio if you were going to install esound and enable ALSA. It was the sound server used in Gutsy and all previous Ubuntu versions.

Nathan

----------


## secretrat

> It's a shame you can't use Gecko Media Player, as it plays cbc.ca streams without a hitch in Ubuntu. Try changing the "noembed=0" option to "1", then restart Firefox. The stream may work better when not embedded.
> 
> Nathan


So I temporarily gave up on KDE, and installed ubuntu hardy. Everything works fine when using your instructions, and I can view the CBC (Hooray!). However, I much prefer the KDE interface, and with much determination to discover why the instructions work fine for me in ubuntu, but not kubuntu, I will reinstall kubuntu Hardy and try again. If I find the offending reason, I will post again.

Thanks Nathan again for your help and quick responses.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> So I temporarily gave up on KDE, and installed ubuntu hardy. Everything works fine when using your instructions, and I can view the CBC (Hooray!). However, I much prefer the KDE interface, and with much determination to discover why the instructions work fine for me in ubuntu, but not kubuntu, I will reinstall kubuntu Hardy and try again. If I find the offending reason, I will post again.
> 
> Thanks Nathan again for your help and quick responses.


 
Thanks, it will be good to know what's wrong. There are different defaults in KDE, and perhaps Gecko Media Player is more tied in to GNOME and GNOME MPlayer than we realise. Still confusing though, as most streams worked for you.

Let me know if you find the reason/solution.

Nathan

----------


## Lalapalooza

> Ubuntu is based on Debian. All the commands are Debian commands. Perhaps there was an interruption somewhere that currupted something. I think I know what's wrong, try this:
> 
> *sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/pulseaudio.list*
> 
> *sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio && sudo apt-get install pulseaudio*
> 
> Give ALSA a try. I only said remove PulseAudio if you were going to install esound and enable ALSA. It was the sound server used in Gutsy and all previous Ubuntu versions.
> 
> Nathan


I ran both and got the same error I've been getting:

dpkg: error processing pulseaudio (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 pulseaudio
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

I only said maybe I should remove pulse audio and start over since nothing was working.  I hadn't planned on installing esound - never heard of it!  What should I use???????

Thanks!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I ran both and got the same error I've been getting:
> 
> dpkg: error processing pulseaudio (--configure):
>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
> Errors were encountered while processing:
>  pulseaudio
> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
> 
> I only said maybe I should remove pulse audio and start over since nothing was working.  I hadn't planned on installing esound - never heard of it!  What should I use???????
> ...


 
I don't know what's going on then, seems like a major curruption. Perhaps a fresh install is in order, then you can follow that PulseAudio guide. 

Nathan

----------


## johnmc

> Installing flashplugin-nonfree installs flash 10 so flash 10 will be used.
> 
> flashplugin-nonfree, flash 10, is what fixes the crash bug:


Thanks for your efforts but unfortunately it doesn't fix the crashes - atleast not for me. 2 examples where the browser crashes: 
1) only the first time at Desktop Tower Defense when i try to choose the language - http://www.handdrawngames.com/DesktopTD/game.asp
-> then I restart and it works flawless

2) always after www.bwin.de has been loaded

are there any newer versions out there or is this the latest? whatelse could fix this as it's quite annoying!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for your efforts but unfortunately it doesn't fix the crashes - atleast not for me. 2 examples where the browser crashes: 
> 1) only the first time at Desktop Tower Defense when i try to choose the language - http://www.handdrawngames.com/DesktopTD/game.asp
> -> then I restart and it works flawless
> 
> 2) always after www.bwin.de has been loaded
> 
> are there any newer versions out there or is this the latest? whatelse could fix this as it's quite annoying!


 
Flash 10 beta isn't in the repos, so installing flashplugin-nonfree will mean you have version 9+. 

Purge flashplugin-nonfree and libflashsupport:

*sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport*

Then download Adobe Flash 10 beta and install it manually, using the instructions already present in my how-to.

Nathan

----------


## exbootie

Tanks very much. a very helpful and well explained "howto". saved me a few hours work

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Tanks very much. a very helpful and well explained "howto". saved me a few hours work


 
Thanks, no problem.  :Smile:  

Nathan

----------


## war59312

reassuringlyoffensive, that is the same version that my mini guide showed you how to download / install.

Anyways, there seems to be no installer in that file anyhow, wanted to try your way and see if you get the same results, you should.

Install file says "debian/lintianoverrides/flashplugin-nonfree /usr/share/lintian/overrides" yet flash does not seem installed when I do this, firefox wants me to still download/install after that.

./config results in:




> debconf: Unknown template field '_description', in stanza #1 of ./templates
> 
> debconf: Unknown template field '_description', in stanza #2 of ./templates
> 
> debconf: Unknown template field '_description', in stanza #3 of ./templates


And yes it does still crash on some sites like johnmc has noticed.

*Update*:

Sweet, watching a video right now on https://www.bwin.de/ as I right this.  :Smile: 

remove all flash from your system and download flash 10 direct from adobe:

http://download.macromedia.com/pub/l..._051508.tar.gz

first run gksudo nautilus and then extract the above file which creates the install_flash_player_10_linux folder, open this folder and copy  libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5/plugins

working great here  :Smile:

----------


## bradandersen

Hello,

  I spent an entire day looking for modeline entries for my Sony Bravia KDL-40S3000 to work with my NVidia 6100 card with no luck.  I finally hooked Ubuntu up to a real monitor, used nvidia-settings and saved out lots of different configs.  I found this xorg.conf file to work.  It works in modes:

1920x1080
1280x720
1024x768

You do need to "wide" the screen to get full screen.

I did this by pressing "CTRL+ALT+F1" to get a command prompt, edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file then press "CTRL+ALT+F7" to get to the X terminal, then "CTRL+ALT+Backspace" to restart the X server and see if the new settings took....repeat.


# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Tue Mar  4 20:28:57 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "WDE L2410NM"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6150SE nForce 430"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "1920x1080 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "1280x720 +0+0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0"
EndSection

----------


## TWO

Thank you so much for this guide. It is brilliant for those of us who had struggled with multimedia on Ubuntu and the past and great for those who have just come to Ubuntu.

You helped me out a little while back now when I was just getting used to it all. Thank you once again!

TWO

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thank you so much for this guide. It is brilliant for those of us who had struggled with multimedia on Ubuntu and the past and great for those who have just come to Ubuntu.
> 
> You helped me out a little while back now when I was just getting used to it all. Thank you once again!
> 
> TWO


 
No problem.  :Smile: 

I was curious, so looked at some of your older posts. You spent a long time trying to improve streaming, and you followed my first how-to when it was only a streaming how-to. Bit bigger now isn't it?  :Smile: 

You're a Kubuntu user yeah? People are having varying degrees of problems with Gecko Media Player in Kubuntu.

Nathan

----------


## kowsik

thanks for the post

----------


## johnmc

gecko doesn't work with the apple trailers anymore - getting the message to "get the latest quicktime"
It has been discussed here - but what the heck is SVN? some nightly build?
http://groups.google.com/group/gecko...1b3a85de0bb46a

and is there any fix for the 0.6.0 for ubuntu?

----------


## GranpaDan

> I followed the new section 2 of the guide, and the gecko media player worked great for the apple movie trailers. The videos from Youtube are still choppy though.


Update:

Following some excellent advice from reassuringlyoffensive, I was able to get the video playback from YouTube to play much more smoothly by following the steps given in the following thread on the forum:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795019.

For me. the video playback from YouTube is much smoother now,


GranpaDan  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Update:
> 
> Following some excellent advice from reassuringlyoffensive, I was able to get the video playback from YouTube to play much more smoothly by following the steps given in the following thread on the forum:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795019.
> 
> For me. the video playback from YouTube is much smoother now,
> 
> 
> GranpaDan


 
Added instructions for both 32/64-bit users on manually installing Flash v10 beta in Ubuntu to Part 1 of my how-to.

Nathan

----------


## CJ_Hudson

This is a marked improvement. I can now play You Tube videos to my heart's content. Thankyou very much!

----------


## blazoner

> I was being lazy that day.  I actually prefer this method:
> 
> *sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport* 
> 
> Next, download Flash 10 beta and move the file named "libflashplayer.so" to your desktop, then execute this command:
> 
> *sudo mv ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins*
> 
> Those running the 64-bit Ubuntu need to run this final command:
> ...


Unfortunately, neither method is working for me. I'm running 64bit Ubuntu 8.04, and no matter what I've tried, and where I've put libflashplayer.so, I can't seem to get Flash 10 beta to work.
When running Flash 9, Flash would choke if I tried to open more than a single page with Flash content at once. I don't know if these problems are related, but they certainly are frustrating.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Unfortunately, neither method is working for me. I'm running 64bit Ubuntu 8.04, and no matter what I've tried, and where I've put libflashplayer.so, I can't seem to get Flash 10 beta to work.
> When running Flash 9, Flash would choke if I tried to open more than a single page with Flash content at once. I don't know if these problems are related, but they certainly are frustrating.


 
Strange, I've read that it works well on a 64-bit Ubuntu system. Where have you put the plugin before? Did you remove it before trying my method? Try this:

*sudo apt-get purge nspluginwrapper && sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper* 

*sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so*

Then follow my instructions above again, but try it without the wrapper first. Someone told me they didn't even need to use nspluginwrapper with Flash 10, seems odd, but give it a try.

Nathan

P.S. Disable desktop effects as well. Oh, and try disabling any Firefox add-ons you have.

----------


## almalaci

Somehow java still doesn't work for me. It used to in Gutsy but only for some pages, mostly didn't.

----------


## almalaci

And I'm on 64bit.

----------


## Kalinda

> gecko doesn't work with the apple trailers anymore - getting the message to "get the latest quicktime"
> It has been discussed here - but what the heck is SVN? some nightly build?
> http://groups.google.com/group/gecko...1b3a85de0bb46a
> 
> and is there any fix for the 0.6.0 for ubuntu?


SVN stands for "Subversion", which is a revision control system like CVS. Basically, it allows the developers to change files withn a program on the fly and, for the more intermediate among us, users to download said files and compile them directly from the SVN, allowing you to get the very latest, greatest, and perhaps buggiest versions of the software. SVN is great for programs that don't release often, like aMSN, where the SVN version currently supports voice chat and the newest Microsoft protocol.

Anyway, I am having the same stupid issue with Quicktime using the mplayer-plugin (latest release). However, if I opt to view the HD versions of the trailers, it worked fine, except that the video is a bit skippy sometimes.

If anyone wants to test it out,  give this one a try (Indy 4 trailer) and pick one of the non-HD sizes; it'll demand you get the latest Quicktime.

I've a feeling it's some stupid thing Apple has added and I hope it's fixed soon.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Somehow java still doesn't work for me. It used to in Gutsy but only for some pages, mostly didn't.


 
Unless you want to muck about with running a 32-bit browser/plugins, you will just have to wait until OpenJDK and it's plugin matches Sun Java's compatibility. Shouldn't take too much longer, things are moving swiftly. Try enabling the backports repo in System > Administration > Software Sources, as it enables you to recieve new versions of software.

Nathan

----------


## CJ_Hudson

Somoeone's probably already mentioned this elsewhere, however can I  please make the following observations:

1) the above 'fix' solves most of my problems. However a) I still can't play  vids on MSN; b) there is an issue with my DVD playback- VLC player didn't install, I got something called gxine which gives an error message on attempted playback.

2) ...otherwise I am over the moon with this! Yahoo vids TICK; BBC iPlayer TICK; You-Tube (or "U-Tube" as I calls it) TICK other multifarious embedded stuff TICK TICK TICK- Big Thanks to  reassuringlyoffensive.

I think this is the problem area for me (relevent section in its context demarcated by asterixs) :

"PLAYBACK


Note: I recommend disabling the CD/DVD-ROM source before completing this section, as you will receive numerous prompts if you need to run the "install-css.sh" command. If you're not sure whether it's disabled or not, follow the instructions in the "IMPORTANT" section of Part 1 for your particular Ubuntu variant.

For the best DVD playback in Ubuntu, including menu support, install the following packages:

sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 libdvdnav4 vlc

You can also use the Xine engine in Ubuntu (default engine in Kubuntu and Xubuntu) for video/DVD playback. This can be done without having to change the backend of Totem - just install an alternative GNOME frontend for Xine called Gxine (this is optional, VLC will do just fine):

sudo apt-get install gxine libxine1-ffmpeg

Now you can test a DVD with VLC, Kaffeine, Gxine or whatever your favourite media player is.

**************************************************  **********
 Enable deinterlacing (VLC > Video > Deinterlacing > Blend) if playback is choppy or if you notice artifacts.
**************************************************  *********

 Those of you still having problems after installing the above packages should try the following:

sudo apt-get install build-essential debhelper fakeroot

then:

sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh

or if you get an error with that command:

sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh


VLC AS DEFAULT DVD PLAYER IN UBUNTU 8.04 HARDY HERON SYSTEMS ONLY


To change the default DVD player in Hardy Heron to VLC (I strongly advise you do), open the terminal and copy and paste this command into it:

gksudo gedit /etc/gnome/defaults.list

Press Ctrl+f and search for "x-content/video", then change the "totem.desktop" entries to "vlc.desktop". Close and save. Next, navigate to Places > Computer > Edit > Preferences > Media > DVD Video, select VLC and then test whether automatic launch and playback with VLC works for you by inserting a DVD. If playback doesn't work properly, navigate to Video > Deinterlace within VLC and select mode "Blend". If that still doesn't solve your issue, or you just want more features enabled upon launch (such as fullscreen upon launch), follow the intructions in the next paragraph.

Right-click on "Applications" in the top panel and select "Edit Menus" to open the default menu editor. Navigate down to "Sound & Video" in the left pane and click on it to show all those applications in the pane to the right. Scroll down the list of applications displayed until you see "VLC media player", right-click on it, then click on "Properties" in the context menu to open "Launcher Properties" and change the launch command from "wxvlc %F" to:

vlc --volume 512 %m

or to have DVD playback automatically launch in fullscreen:

vlc --volume 512 --fullscreen %m

Close the VLC properties dialog and exit the menu editor.

Note: Remember to enable deinterlacing in VLC > Video > Deinterlace if you see any artifacts during playback, or if playback doesn't work correctly (the same is true with some AVI files also). To exit and enter fullscreen in VLC, just press the "f" key."

For a start I cannot find "Video > Deinterlace within VLC and select mode "Blend" " on my computer: Please, where is it? Mogbug  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Not sure what to tell you. Didn't you install Gxine instead of VLC anyway? Did you enable the Medibuntu repo? VLC wouldn't just disappear. Have a look at the errors section also. All the info you need is in my how-to.

Nathan

----------


## buster8079

> Good news. After some investigation, I believe I figured out my problem... The region on my dvd player was set to 0. this is a problem. after I set it to 1 ex: "any thing other than 0" my dvd player and Linux now plays dvd..   If you set your dvd player to a region, you should be able to play dvd's as well normally dvd players are set to 0 and that is not a recognized region so the dvd player will error out or show cropped media


Thanks so much! GOOD NEWS indeed!! 

I have been at this dvd playback bit for almost 5 hours, without any playback, with any luck/leads at all. Knowing that I had the libdvdcss2 installed corrected/as instructed, multiple cross checked times in fact (and having had done it successfully in the past on different machines)... I started to think my problem was a 64 bit issue (I'm on Ubuntu Hardy 64) and spent a while pursuing that avenue of "solutions", only to find out that *the REAL fix was the region on my machine's dvd player* (BTW, the machine is a Koala Mini from System 76, and apparently, since it's essentially an aopen mini pc that S76 builds to custom and installs ubuntu on, the dvd must be left unset... little did I know).

Like Nathan.Flow my dvd player was set to 0. So I installed regionset (saw a reference to it (as a recommended package to install) when I was installing multimedia packages from the terminal off the top of this thread):



```
sudo apt-get install regionset
```

After this is installed then (_with_ a CD/DVD in the drive, as instructed) from the terminal type in _regionset_ to launch the program, I followed the simple instructions, said I wanted to change the region on my DVD (it printed some code, assumed it was not set) and picked "1" as I'm in the states. After that, played DVD just fine after that.

I would have never in a _million years_ thought of this as the source/solution of/to the problem. And I whole heartedly thank Nathan.Flow for the tip.

Hope this is useful to others also...

----------


## talking Llama

Amazing guide. Flash and Youtube etc work fantastically now. Thank you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

I fixed my Hardy instructions for manually installing Flash v10 beta. Worked perfectly for me in Ubuntu Hardy 64-bit.


*UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 HARDY HERON USERS ONLY*


Install the Flash plugin manually by downloading the tar archive of Adobe Flash v10 beta. Simply open the tar archive, then find the file named "libflashplayer.so and place it on your desktop. Next, execute this command in the terminal:

*32-Bit Ubuntu Family Users Only:*

*sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo mkdir /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree && sudo cp -f ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ && sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin && ln -sf /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so*

You may now restart Firefox and use the plugin.

*64-Bit Ubuntu Family Users Only:*

*sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo mkdir /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree && sudo cp -f ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ && sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so && sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin && sudo ln -sf /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/flashplayer-alternative.so && sudo rm -f /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so*

You may now restart Firefox and use the plugin.

Nathan

----------


## Priswell

OK, I have added to the repositories using wget, enabled the medibuntu repository, updated, dist-updated, but I am still getting messages saying vlc has unmet dependencies. 

The following packages have unmet dependencies:

  vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5.1) but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages

I keep going over the instructions and can't figure out what I'm missing. Help?

----------


## ugm6hr

Have just seen that this How-To gets more and more comprehensive every day!

I do have a suggestion re: the Touchpad issue:



> Make sure it all looks okay and that the "EndSection" text is in the right place, then close and save. Now, navigate to System > Preferences > Sessions and click on "Add". Name it something like "Touchpad Syndaemon", the description can be "Disables touchpad while typing", and the all important command you need is "syndaemon -i .5 -d". For it to take effect, REBOOT. Why isn't it default for laptop users? Well, apparently it's insecure. If you share your laptop with others, technically they could disable your touchpad. Personally, I think there should be an option in System > Preferences > Mouse to enable this feature, with a warning if necessary.


I think the command can be slicker: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...87&postcount=8

This can be manipulated, but I would definitely use the -k or -K options to make sure that mouse/keyboard combinations work (which are used for example in the Scale Compic plugin).  I find only disabling tapping with -t a better solution too (although if you bring windows to front by pointer location, that might get annoying).

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Have just seen that this How-To gets more and more comprehensive every day!
> 
> I do have a suggestion re: the Touchpad issue:
> 
> 
> I think the command can be slicker: 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...87&postcount=8
> 
> This can be manipulated, but I would definitely use the -k or -K options to make sure that mouse/keyboard combinations work (which are used for example in the Scale Compic plugin).  I find only disabling tapping with -t a better solution too (although if you bring windows to front by pointer location, that might get annoying).


 
Thanks for the heads up. I wondered why I still had eratic behaviour sometimes. Makes no difference if I publish "-k" instead of "-K" no? Just wondered why it was uppercase.

I've added some more screen resolution tips to Part 5, the random section. RandR is the best method in Hardy+.

What do you make of my manual method for installing Flash v10 beta in 64-bit Hardy? I know it looks over the top, but it sure works well, and the Ubuntu package can be installed at a later date without even removing the manual installation. I came up with it yesterday after installing 64-bit and doing tests. 

Anyway, thanks for the heads up. 

Nathan

P.S. The dev behind SHMConfig claims it can now be secure. I read correspondence he sent to the Ubuntu devs. Hopefully it will be enabled by default again sometime.

Edit: Can't find the page I mentioned above, but here is another:

http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-b...msg699135.html

----------


## ugm6hr

I'd go for -K rather than -k - the difference is explained in:


```
man syndaemon
```

I like the randr resolution tip - as you say - the Gnome GUI is a bit weak (although works better than the XFCE version).

As for Flash - now that it's working (v9), I'm a bit loathed to mess with it...

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> OK, I have added to the repositories using wget, enabled the medibuntu repository, updated, dist-updated, but I am still getting messages saying vlc has unmet dependencies. 
> 
> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
> 
>   vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5.1) but it is not going to be installed
> E: Broken packages
> 
> I keep going over the instructions and can't figure out what I'm missing. Help?


 
Have you enabled the Medibuntu repo for your version of Ubuntu? Did you say you've tried:

*sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade* 

? That should fix any pesky dependency errors. Try the other commands in my how-to if not, such as "-f install" and "configure -a".

Nathan

----------


## Priswell

Yes, I've enabled Medibuntu, I've done
*
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade*

multiple times as well as the *-f install* and *configure -a*. I'm sure I must be doing something wrong, but I don't know what or where. I don't understand enough to know. I've gone over it many times - and I'm doing it on 2 different computers hoping I'll "slip up" with one of them.

----------


## Balinus

Humm... works great for most of the sites.  However, my main streaming website does not work.  

Can someone play this streaming?

http://www.radio-canada.ca/actualite/v2/La_zone/

Click on the archives (calendar on the left) to play something.  

Mplayer seems to be well installed.  I did all the steps provided in the 1st post and they all worked fine.  I have 8.04.

Thanks for any help!

----------


## memekthecat

The video played suddenly turn to black while viewing it. :Confused: 
At first its was ok but when I click on it, then its fade to black... :Confused:

----------


## mrreality13

Thank you for this post :Guitar:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> The video played suddenly turn to black while viewing it.
> At first its was ok but when I click on it, then its fade to black...


 
Disable effects in System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects. It may be a slight bug with your graphics driver.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Humm... works great for most of the sites.  However, my main streaming website does not work.  
> 
> Can someone play this streaming?
> 
> http://www.radio-canada.ca/actualite/v2/La_zone/
> 
> Click on the archives (calendar on the left) to play something.  
> 
> Mplayer seems to be well installed.  I did all the steps provided in the 1st post and they all worked fine.  I have 8.04.
> ...


 
I can't test it at the mo, not near my Ubuntu laptop. Shame no one else has.

Did you install gecko-mediaplayer or mplayerplug-in? Also, what happens when you try to stream content there?

Nathan

----------


## Balinus

> I can't test it at the mo, not near my Ubuntu laptop. Shame no one else has.
> 
> Did you install gecko-mediaplayer or mplayerplug-in? Also, what happens when you try to stream content there?
> 
> Nathan


Thanks for the reply.  :Smile: 

I've installed gecko-mediaplayer and latest Flah player (10).

When I try to stream, I get nothing and there's a link "Mise-a-jour technique" (which means technical update) which says that I need to download Mplayer to stream it.  

However, it did work for other sites.  I had to put x11 in the options though.  "xv" didn't worked.

----------


## cozmicharlie

Thanks so much for this great guide.  Guides like this really help new (and old) Linux users.  

The only problem I am having is that I recently installed Hardy on a Windows Laptop (one I need for work) using Wubi.  All the multimedia installed except Winff.  The deb package gives me an error that it is "not for this architecture".  It is a 32 bit system.  I have never had any problems installing this package so I am assuming it is because I have Hardy installed as Wubi.  Should I force this package to install or is their another method I should use to install it?

Thanks again for all your help.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks so much for this great guide.  Guides like this really help new (and old) Linux users.  
> 
> The only problem I am having is that I recently installed Hardy on a Windows Laptop (one I need for work) using Wubi.  All the multimedia installed except Winff.  The deb package gives me an error that it is "not for this architecture".  It is a 32 bit system.  I have never had any problems installing this package so I am assuming it is because I have Hardy installed as Wubi.  Should I force this package to install or is their another method I should use to install it?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.


 
Yeah, rename the deb to "winff.deb" and use the command intended for 64-bit users to force the installation. 

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for the reply. 
> 
> I've installed gecko-mediaplayer and latest Flah player (10).
> 
> When I try to stream, I get nothing and there's a link "Mise-a-jour technique" (which means technical update) which says that I need to download Mplayer to stream it.  
> 
> However, it did work for other sites.  I had to put x11 in the options though.  "xv" didn't worked.


 
What graphics card do you have? Do desktop effects not work either? 

Odd how it says you need MPlayer even though you do have MPlayer. Try removing gecko-mediaplayer and install mozilla-mplayer, then use the settings from "Option 1"

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Yes, I've enabled Medibuntu, I've done
> *
> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade*
> 
> multiple times as well as the *-f install* and *configure -a*. I'm sure I must be doing something wrong, but I don't know what or where. I don't understand enough to know. I've gone over it many times - and I'm doing it on 2 different computers hoping I'll "slip up" with one of them.


 
Perhaps you should try installing VLC with a different method:

*sudo aptitude install vlc* 

What dependency couldn't be met with apt-get though?

Nathan

----------


## Larss

Can anyone play the videos on this site? 
http://www.tv2.no/sporten/fotball/ti...cle1952354.ece

Have gone through the guide, but cant get these clips to work. It just says connecting, then 0:00.


edit: Click the images to get to the video.

----------


## Balinus

> What graphics card do you have? Do desktop effects not work either? 
> 
> Odd how it says you need MPlayer even though you do have MPlayer. Try removing gecko-mediaplayer and install mozilla-mplayer, then use the settings from "Option 1"
> 
> Nathan


I will try ASAP and I'll get back with the results  :Smile: 

I use ATI x1400 and 3d effects from compiz works flawlessly (almost -> Google Earth is flickering).

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I will try ASAP and I'll get back with the results 
> 
> I use ATI x1400 and 3d effects from compiz works flawlessly (almost -> Google Earth is flickering).


 
Is it the proprietary driver or the open driver you're using? Xvideo playback should work if you disable effects, x11 is no good for HQ video. 

There will be new ATI drivers in 8.04.1, so if it's the proprietary driver you're using, Xv should work with effects by then. If you're using open drivers, report or confirm an existing bug at launchpad.com.

Nathan

----------


## cozmicharlie

> Yeah, rename the deb to "winff.deb" and use the command intended for 64-bit users to force the installation. 
> 
> Nathan


Thanks - that worked

----------


## MooNWalker

Hi! Thanks for the guide, reassuringlyoffensive, it saved me a lot of time and nerves. Though I have an annoying problem, that I can't find solution to - After three-five minutes of DVD playback screen slowly fades away and screensaver comes on.
I have ThinkPad T23(PIII 1.2, 1GB, S3 SuperSavage 16MB), Ubuntu 8.04LTS. Ubuntu installed w/o any problems, when was following your guide also didn't have any troubles. Set VLC as default player. In VLC I've changed only default keymappings and turned on deinterlacing by default. Maybe I don't pay enough attention, but cant find option about screensaver suppression. Any suggestions?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Humm... works great for most of the sites.  However, my main streaming website does not work.  
> 
> Can someone play this streaming?
> 
> http://www.radio-canada.ca/actualite/v2/La_zone/
> 
> Click on the archives (calendar on the left) to play something.  
> 
> Mplayer seems to be well installed.  I did all the steps provided in the 1st post and they all worked fine.  I have 8.04.
> ...



I didn't have much luck with this site either. What format are they? Perhaps RealPlayer 11 would work, but I'm not really interested in adding it to my how-to just yet. You can actually disable Real Media playback in Gecko Media Player by, right-clicking on a video window and going into it's preferences, then perhaps RealPlayer 10 (link in my how-to) would work for that site. 

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Can anyone play the videos on this site? 
> http://www.tv2.no/sporten/fotball/ti...cle1952354.ece
> 
> Have gone through the guide, but cant get these clips to work. It just says connecting, then 0:00.
> 
> 
> edit: Click the images to get to the video.


No, didn't work for me either.

Nathan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi! Thanks for the guide, reassuringlyoffensive, it saved me a lot of time and nerves. Though I have an annoying problem, that I can't find solution to - After three-five minutes of DVD playback screen slowly fades away and screensaver comes on.
> I have ThinkPad T23(PIII 1.2, 1GB, S3 SuperSavage 16MB), Ubuntu 8.04LTS. Ubuntu installed w/o any problems, when was following your guide also didn't have any troubles. Set VLC as default player. In VLC I've changed only default keymappings and turned on deinterlacing by default. Maybe I don't pay enough attention, but cant find option about screensaver suppression. Any suggestions?


I think that option is only in the Windows version of VLC, not sure why. I always disable the screensaver in System > Preferences > Screensaver, then just lock my screen when I'm away, as I like to keep an eye on my system when it's busy downloading and installing software and things like that. 

Nathan

----------


## Balinus

> Is it the proprietary driver or the open driver you're using? Xvideo playback should work if you disable effects, x11 is no good for HQ video. 
> 
> There will be new ATI drivers in 8.04.1, so if it's the proprietary driver you're using, Xv should work with effects by then. If you're using open drivers, report or confirm an existing bug at launchpad.com.
> 
> Nathan


It's the proprietary driver I think (fglrx).  Is it better to use the open driver (in terms of performance or features)?

I will try disabling effects to see if it works with "xv"

I tried to use mozilla-mplayer instead of gecko with the options you gave and it's the same behaviour (i.e. working almost everywhere but not on radio-canada.ca)

I'll ask the website (radio-canada.ca) which format they use  :Smile: 

I'll also the RP work-around you suggest.

Thanks!

----------


## Pjotr123

I've published a very easy method to complete multimedia support, on this website:
http://ubuntutip.googlepages.com/multimediaubuntustep1

Hope this helps.

Greetz, Pjotr.

----------


## MooNWalker

> I think that option is only in the Windows version of VLC, not sure why. I always disable the screensaver in System > Preferences > Screensaver, then just lock my screen when I'm away, as I like to keep an eye on my system when it's busy downloading and installing software and things like that. 
> 
> Nathan


 :Sad: 
Is there any other possible workarounds, w/o turning off screensaver?

----------


## etano

So I was having trouble, especially with the quicktime formats. I tried following your thing, but to no avail.  Eventually I purged everything you did, as well as all totem players.  I essentially went into Package Manager, searched for "player", and got rid of every player and player-related plugin.  Then I did the follow:



```
sudo apt-get install totem
sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla
sudo apt-get install w64codecs
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras 
audo apt-get install faac faad
sudo apt-get autoremove
```

Guess what? Everything works and works well.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> So I was having trouble, especially with the quicktime formats. I tried following your thing, but to no avail.  Eventually I purged everything you did, as well as all totem players.  I essentially went into Package Manager, searched for "player", and got rid of every player and player-related plugin.  Then I did the follow:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install totem
> sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla
> sudo apt-get install w64codecs
> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras 
> ...


 
I don't understand your point. Part 1 installs the same things as the restricted-extras meta package and more. Nothing conflicts either.

Nathan

----------


## Balinus

> Is it the proprietary driver or the open driver you're using? Xvideo playback should work if you disable effects, x11 is no good for HQ video. 
> 
> There will be new ATI drivers in 8.04.1, so if it's the proprietary driver you're using, Xv should work with effects by then. If you're using open drivers, report or confirm an existing bug at launchpad.com.
> 
> Nathan


Thanks a lot for your help.  With the new fglrx driver update (today), it now works!  :Smile:   But not with "xv", only with "x11", but nonetheless, it works  :Smile:

----------


## CJ_Hudson

"The following packages have unmet dependencies:

vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5.1) but it is not going to be installed
**************************************************  ***********************
E: Broken packages
**************************************************  **********************
I keep going over the instructions and can't figure out what I'm missing. Help?"

(...END OP QUOTATION.)

Funny, I also got this error message (demarcated by the asterixs) once (and only once) from the "G-Player" on my Asus mini (running Linux)!

----------


## VMC

I was reading so many having issues with video, I decided to read this section of the forums. I read this first sticky and following issuing the command:
*"sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
&
"wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update"*

I was faced with new updates. I allowed them and then I noticed it upgraded the kernel among other things to version 18.

The thing that happened was I was faced with an option for the first time. A dialog poped up regarding grub. Wanted to know if I wanted to keep current grub menu or change to new grub. There were several things I could do. Mostly viewing.

Has anyone come across this before AND was this just a conquincidence that it upgraded to version 18 along with the added repo.?

By the way, my video work great.

----------


## DancemasterGlenn

Upgrading to version 18 was just a coincidence.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
> 
> vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5.1) but it is not going to be installed
> **************************************************  ***********************
> E: Broken packages
> **************************************************  **********************
> I keep going over the instructions and can't figure out what I'm missing. Help?"
> 
> (...END OP QUOTATION.)
> ...


 
Have you tried the dist-upgrade command from the errors section?

----------


## Balinus

> I was reading so many having issues with video, I decided to read this section of the forums. I read this first sticky and following issuing the command:
> *"sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
> &
> "wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update"*
> 
> I was faced with new updates. I allowed them and then I noticed it upgraded the kernel among other things to version 18.
> 
> The thing that happened was I was faced with an option for the first time. A dialog poped up regarding grub. Wanted to know if I wanted to keep current grub menu or change to new grub. There were several things I could do. Mostly viewing.
> 
> ...


I had this question when I upgraded from *.16 to *.17.  Since it was my first upgrade of the kernel I assume the program needed to add an entry to grub menu.  From *.17 to *.18, no pop-up appeared.

----------


## gfern

Hi everyone! What a great guide! I got a question though... 

If I already have some part of gstreamer or mplayer or one or two packages of codecs intalled but I'm not sure if everything is there and if it is set up as it should, Can there be a problem if I just copy and paste the commands for the Video & Multimedia Section? Can I just run those commands even if part of them might already be installed?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi everyone! What a great guide! I got a question though... 
> 
> If I already have some part of gstreamer or mplayer or one or two packages of codecs intalled but I'm not sure if everything is there and if it is set up as it should, Can there be a problem if I just copy and paste the commands for the Video & Multimedia Section? Can I just run those commands even if part of them might already be installed?


 
Thanks.  :Smile: 

Anything you already have will be skipped, it's mentioned in the introduction.

----------


## ubuntu_demon

reassuringlyoffensive I linked to you guide in this subforum :

Ubuntu Customization Guide
http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=159

in this particular thread :
Feisty/Gutsy/Hardy Quick Guide
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567507

I would appreciate it if you would link back.

----------


## memekthecat

> Disable effects in System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects. It may be a slight bug with your graphics driver.
> 
> Nathan


Thanks :Smile: 
Everything were back to normal...

----------


## bigtel

Great Guide - Thanks

----------


## applehead

Hi, Great Guide.

I can get the trailers at apple.com to work ok but BBC ones are more difficult. my 3 yaer old daughter regularly visits this site.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/someth...cial/mrtumble/
I can get those videos working most of the time by stopping and starting but it's difficult to explain to my daughter. Is there any way round this?

just installed hardy by the way

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi, Great Guide.
> 
> I can get the trailers at apple.com to work ok but BBC ones are more difficult. my 3 yaer old daughter regularly visits this site.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/someth...cial/mrtumble/
> I can get those videos working most of the time by stopping and starting but it's difficult to explain to my daughter. Is there any way round this?
> 
> just installed hardy by the way


 
Thanks, no problem.

Regarding the CBBC streams, click on the "Preferences" link and change it from the Windows Media format to the Real Media format, they've always buffered and played better on the BBC site for me, using both mplayerplug-in and Gecko Media Player.

----------


## johnmc

How come gecko doesn't play mms:// files or isn't linked to it?
How can I fix that?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> How come gecko doesn't play mms:// files or isn't linked to it?
> How can I fix that?


What does Firefox do? Can you post an example stream? If you need to configure it yourself, see this page.

----------


## applehead

> Thanks, no problem.
> 
> Regarding the CBBC streams, click on the "Preferences" link and change it from the Windows Media format to the Real Media format, they've always buffered and played better on the BBC site for me, using both mplayerplug-in and Gecko Media Player.


thanks, I'm already using the real player option. The win media option doesn't work at all.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> thanks, I'm already using the real player option. The win media option doesn't work at all.


 
Really? More strange randomness. WM steams work on the BBC site for me, athough they didn't with mplayerplug-in.

----------


## Payteer

Hello Nathan,  I have been unable to get the Flash 10 beta working I have the .so on my desktop but it does not seem to like the code to get it going, any ideas?
Payteer

----------


## del_Brujo

> Install the Flash plugin manually by downloading the tar archive of Adobe Flash v10 beta. Simply open the tar archive, then find the file named "libflashplayer.so and place it on your desktop. Next, execute this command in the terminal:
> 
> 32-Bit Ubuntu Family Users Only:
> 
> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo mkdir /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree && sudo cp -f ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ && sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin && ln -sf /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
> 
> You may now restart Firefox and use the plugin.


Hello, I cannot get audio from youtube, so I tried these command, but what if when doing the part above give me this error?:


```
ln: creando el enlace simbólico `/usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so': Permiso denegado
```

Which means permission denied when creating the symbolic link, or something.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hello, I cannot get audio from youtube, so I tried these command, but what if when doing the part above give me this error?:
> 
> 
> ```
> ln: creando el enlace simbólico `/usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so': Permiso denegado
> ```
> 
> Which means permission denied when creating the symbolic link, or something.


It's my fault, I missed a "sudo" out. I've fixed it now.

P.S. It should also be "flashplayer-alternative.so" and not "flashplugin-alternative.so". Fixed that too.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hello Nathan,  I have been unable to get the Flash 10 beta working I have the .so on my desktop but it does not seem to like the code to get it going, any ideas?
> Payteer


Yeah, my fault, but should be fixed now. Skip the first two commands, as you have already purged and created the flashplugin-nonfree directory. This should install it:

*sudo cp -f ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ && sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin && sudo ln -sf /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/flashplayer-alternative.so*

Then restart Firefox.

----------


## Mako Eyes

Thank you so much reassuringlyoffensive, you're a life-saver (and a time-saver). I have followed your guide with utmost precision and everything works flawlessly.

I have discovered a small issue however. I followed your DVD playback guide exactly (but skipped the part about Xine as you said it's not required and the part about ripping/burning as I have no interest in doing so anyway), but I cannot seem to get VLC working as my default DVD player.

When I change the entries in defaults.list to "vlc.desktop" as you said, VLC just opens and hangs whenever I insert a DVD. Totem would automatically open the discs fine, but I would like VLC to run them instead. It works fine if I open VLC manually and run the DVD using the context menu.

I searched the forums, but I found nothing. I'm guessing I'm an isolated case then? I must have mucked up your instructions somehow.

Oh, also: I find that Firefox crashes whenever I close a tab containing an embedded .flv file (YouTube, etc). I don't think this is a big cause for alarm because I'm using the beta version of Flash, but I could be wrong.

EDIT: I'm not sure, but I think this only occurs when viewing videos that exceed a certain length. Watching a one minute video keeps Firefox stable, but closing a tab containing a 3-minute video crashes it.

----------


## gfahey

I've tried everything and have done this a few times before. Usually the mplayer plugin for Mozilla works at Apple's trailers site.

Now, with FF 3 I am getting the "Get the latest Quicktime" text over the video and cannot get it to play. I have a MacBook Pro and other Macs and know that Quicktime has been updated the past 24 hours to coincide with the 3G iPhone.

Could this be why I am not able to view the trailers? It's odd because I have always been able to view them with a few tweaks here and there.

----------


## instantkarma

Hey Nathan,

Firefox is sometimes very slow and streaming video is grainy as well. I tried changing drivers in mplayer, xv, opengl, x11...all of them and the results are the same. still grainy videao and firefox is very slow as if my video card cant render it. My feeling is that  the driver is installed but I have to tweak something in xserver-xorg but I cant access xserver-xorg only thru $nano xorg.conf and I have no idea what to do there.

I originally posted my query with all the details in: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825116
but I havent gotten any replies yet so I figured you can hook me up as you have in the past. Thanks.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thank you so much reassuringlyoffensive, you're a life-saver (and a time-saver). I have followed your guide with utmost precision and everything works flawlessly.
> 
> I have discovered a small issue however. I followed your DVD playback guide exactly (but skipped the part about Xine as you said it's not required and the part about ripping/burning as I have no interest in doing so anyway), but I cannot seem to get VLC working as my default DVD player.
> 
> When I change the entries in defaults.list to "vlc.desktop" as you said, VLC just opens and hangs whenever I insert a DVD. Totem would automatically open the discs fine, but I would like VLC to run them instead. It works fine if I open VLC manually and run the DVD using the context menu.
> 
> I searched the forums, but I found nothing. I'm guessing I'm an isolated case then? I must have mucked up your instructions somehow.
> 
> Oh, also: I find that Firefox crashes whenever I close a tab containing an embedded .flv file (YouTube, etc). I don't think this is a big cause for alarm because I'm using the beta version of Flash, but I could be wrong.
> ...


Regarding your DVD playback issue, did you change the launch command of VLC to "vlc --volume 512 %m"? The default command is "vlc %U" or "wxvlc %F". Make sure it's spaced correctly, copying and pasting the command is the best method.

Regarding Firefox, I recommend following the instructions in the troubleshooting section. Purging and reinstalling Flash may help, as will removing libflashsupport. Failing that, follow the Flash v10 beta installation instructions.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I've tried everything and have done this a few times before. Usually the mplayer plugin for Mozilla works at Apple's trailers site.
> 
> Now, with FF 3 I am getting the "Get the latest Quicktime" text over the video and cannot get it to play. I have a MacBook Pro and other Macs and know that Quicktime has been updated the past 24 hours to coincide with the 3G iPhone.
> 
> Could this be why I am not able to view the trailers? It's odd because I have always been able to view them with a few tweaks here and there.


Is that with the lower quality streams only? Some have said that the HD streams worked fine. I haven't really noticed any problems, so I'm not sure what to suggest. Have you tried Gecko Media Player? It's an improved mplayerplug-in basically.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hey Nathan,
> 
> Firefox is sometimes very slow and streaming video is grainy as well. I tried changing drivers in mplayer, xv, opengl, x11...all of them and the results are the same. still grainy videao and firefox is very slow as if my video card cant render it. My feeling is that  the driver is installed but I have to tweak something in xserver-xorg but I cant access xserver-xorg only thru $nano xorg.conf and I have no idea what to do there.
> 
> I originally posted my query with all the details in: 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825116
> but I havent gotten any replies yet so I figured you can hook me up as you have in the past. Thanks.


Rendering is only slow when Firefox is running? I don't understand that. What graphics device do you have? Most problems like this can be (temporarily) solved by disabling effects in System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects. You may also improve Flash rendering performance by following the instructions in my troubleshooting section.

----------


## Mako Eyes

> Regarding your DVD playback issue, did you change the launch command of VLC to "vlc --volume 512 %m"? The default command is "vlc %U" or "wxvlc %F". Make sure it's spaced correctly, copying and pasting the command is the best method.
> 
> Regarding Firefox, I recommend following the instructions in the troubleshooting section. Purging and reinstalling Flash may help, as will removing libflashsupport. Failing that, follow the Flash v10 beta installation instructions.


The launcher command is "vlc --volume 512 --fullscreen %m", which is one of the options given in your instructions. I'm completely stumped on the DVD thing.

The flash problem is a segfault, the very same one described in this thread. I'll give your flash troubleshooting thing a shot and get back to you.

EDIT: Nope, no luck. I should probably mention that I've been using the Adobe Flash 10 beta plugin all along as well. Considering what's said in that thread I linked, it seems to be a common problem with either Flash 10b, Firefox 3, or just the combination of both right now.

----------


## Payteer

Hello Nathan,  You do know you stuff, yep it worked, many thanks as always.

----------


## go_lanche

Flash was the last thing that I was using MS for and I just wanted to say that thanks to this tutorial I am out of reasons to boot windows instead of Ubuntu ever again.


reassuringlyoffensive FTW!

----------


## gordiemac

Thanks nathan for this post and your work i,m new too ubuntu and i,m loving it already cheers

----------


## instantkarma

> Rendering is only slow when Firefox is running? I don't understand that. What graphics device do you have? Most problems like this can be (temporarily) solved by disabling effects in System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects. You may also improve Flash rendering performance by following the instructions in my troubleshooting section.


Thanks for getting back to me.
First of all in xubuntu there is no System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects so I disallowed xfce to manage the desktop through Settings Manager. I have no icons nor background on my desktop. I think this is what you meant by disabling desktop effects. I did that a few weeks ago after reading thru your troubleshooting section but my problems still remain. Basically when I try playing streaming mms videos like on http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.ph...nk&nbasite=nba
the quality is terrible and the video constantly skips if it at all can be seen (sometimes I just hear audio). It behaves like this regardless of the driver i designate in mplayer. 
The more burning issue though is that firefox has a tendency to become very slow to respond to keystrokes and mouseclicks. This especially is evident when I scroll up or down a page and it takes a few seconds for the scrolling to start and then once it starts it takes it a few seconds or sometimes a few minutes to stop. Or if i have multiple tabs open it takes many seconds if not minutes to respond to my mouse click. Or if I'm watching a flash video the fps becomes very slow and the video unwatchable. I basically in that situation am not in control of the browser. Additionally (not sure if this is related) System Monitor in those cases most of the time shows high memory usage by firefox and I have to kill it and start it again. Even firefox at its freshest behaves slightly in the manner I've just described but only with regars to scrolling and switching tabs. 

I figured that this has to do with my graphics card which is a 

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8636A [ProSavage KN133] AGP4X VGA Controller (TwisterK) (rev 01)
```

 and I have to install the driver, so I tried following the instructions given at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-244307.html, but I cant reconfigure xserver-org to recognize my graphics card.

To prove my point about the horrendously low fps, here's 

```
glxgears
```

:



```
232 frames in 5.1 seconds = 45.656 FPS
214 frames in 5.0 seconds = 42.764 FPS
248 frames in 5.0 seconds = 49.524 FPS
271 frames in 5.0 seconds = 53.919 FPS
518 frames in 5.0 seconds = 103.085 FPS
578 frames in 5.0 seconds = 115.574 FPS
676 frames in 5.0 seconds = 134.731 FPS
574 frames in 5.0 seconds = 114.794 FPS
326 frames in 5.0 seconds = 65.190 FPS
245 frames in 5.0 seconds = 48.824 FPS
```



```
glxinfo
```

 gives me:



```
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
OpenGL vendor string: S3 Graphics Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Twister 20061110 AGP 1x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE
OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 7.0.3-rc2
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 
    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 
    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, 
    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_histogram, 
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 
    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 
    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 
    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 
    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_MESA_window_pos, 
    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_OES_read_format, 
    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_lod

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x4c 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```

And also 

```
glxgears -printfps
```

 gives me:



```
Usage:
  -display <displayname>  set the display to run on
  -stereo                 run in stereo mode
  -fullscreen             run in fullscreen mode
  -info                   display OpenGL renderer info
```

I have no idea if the video driver is installed, or maybe if it is why is firefox so messed up? Thanks.

----------


## javafiend

Wow!  This post has been extremely helpful!  I'm on 64-bit Ubuntu Hardy and have not been able to get flash working or my microphone working up until now.  I really wish I knew exactly what part of your How-to fixed it, but at this point I am just so elated that it's working.

Thanks again!

----------


## rafaghano

Thanks !

----------


## hbostrom

> Is that with the lower quality streams only? Some have said that the HD streams worked fine. I haven't really noticed any problems, so I'm not sure what to suggest. Have you tried Gecko Media Player? It's an improved mplayerplug-in basically.


Hi,

First, thanks for an excellent guide! Everything works great for me except the Quicktime problem reported by others. I run Ubuntu 8.04, Firefox 3, and I followed your guide to the letter and thus have the Gecko Media Player plugin for Quicktime installed. However, on the Apple movie trailer site I can't launch the lowres streams, and instead I get a message to "Get the latest Quicktime". 

As you mention above, the HD streams work by launching an external instance of the Gecko Media Player. Lower resolution versions seem to instead try to embed the movie in the web page, could this have anything to do with the problem? Do we need an update to the Gecko plugin, or what's going on?

----------


## vitorio

Hi,

1.
I might look realy dumb but I cannot get what did you mean by these:

UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 HARDY users
vs.
PRE-UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 HARDY users???

Did the first means people with a fresh install and the second - people upgraded from Gutsy?

2.
BTW. I have an upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy system on my laptop and a clean Hardy install on my destop.  I'm not having any problems with neither streaming or playing media with the default clean Hardy install. 

And I'm not having them with the upgraded Gutsy to Hardy system either.  Though the last was twicked back in Gutsy.

But I'm going to keep your tutorial for future reference since it is really comprehensive.

Thanks.

----------


## vitorio

Sorry, I've forgotten one more question.

What this 


```
apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
```

 has to do with the tutorial subject.

Does it have any affect on a system multimedia capabilities? E.g. I do not have it istalled since I do not use compiz and as I stated in my previous post I do not experience any problems.

Thanks.

----------


## Gavin31

hi.

i just went through the mplayer + realplayer install.

have rebooted, and yet there is no sign of realplayer being active inside firefox.

any clues?

----------


## heracles

A lot of work there . Many thanks from another satisfied spoon fed forum member

----------


## Mako Eyes

Disregard everything I said about DVDs not auto-launching in VLC. I'm an idiot and didn't test other discs. It only happened to my King Kong (2005) DVD, but my Indiana Jones trilogy works fine. I haven't tried any others yet.

----------


## gohanssjn

I used the guide...but my Ubuntu 8.04 32bit has static in the left headphone whenever I install gstreamer plugins.

----------


## antiloop

Thanks for this guide. Streaming videos in Firefox has never been this good for me before.

I can even stream HD videos without slowdown and HD flash in fullscreen.

I used the Gecko solution. 

 :Guitar:

----------


## dnaga57

This is so useful.
How about similar How to' posts for Webcams?
How do I use microphone? :Confused:

----------


## Payteer

Hello again Nathan,  
So all is good with me, I have the new Flash 10 installed, beta, however I am having a few crashes on FF3RC.  It is a bit of a pain, it also used to crash on 9, but not so often. Also on the BBC website, the main player plays, but the additional one off programmes just hang and don't do anything.   Any ideas, I do like FF on the whole and so really don't want to change, however if needs be I will.
Cheers and I am always grateful for your help.

Cheerio,
Peter

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi,
> 
> 1.
> I might look realy dumb but I cannot get what did you mean by these:
> 
> UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 HARDY users
> vs.
> PRE-UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 HARDY users???
> 
> Did the first means people with a fresh install and the second - people upgraded from Gutsy?


Pre-Hardy means any version of Ubuntu released before 8.04 Hardy Heron. Some people wait a while before they upgrade to newer versions of Ubuntu.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Sorry, I've forgotten one more question.
> 
> What this 
> 
> 
> ```
> apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
> ```
> 
> ...


I added it because so many people were asking how to enable certain desktop effects. The application can be found in System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> hi.
> 
> i just went through the mplayer + realplayer install.
> 
> have rebooted, and yet there is no sign of realplayer being active inside firefox.
> 
> any clues?


What version of Ubuntu do you have? RealPlayer 10 doesn't work properly in Hardy.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hello again Nathan,  
> So all is good with me, I have the new Flash 10 installed, beta, however I am having a few crashes on FF3RC.  It is a bit of a pain, it also used to crash on 9, but not so often. Also on the BBC website, the main player plays, but the additional one off programmes just hang and don't do anything.   Any ideas, I do like FF on the whole and so really don't want to change, however if needs be I will.
> Cheers and I am always grateful for your help.
> 
> Cheerio,
> Peter


If you're not in the UK you may have problems with the BBC site sometimes. Have you tested the Epiphany browser? It's worth installing.

----------


## Payteer

I'll give it a go, cheers

----------


## thedaylights

Thanks for the guide. Just realized you don't go over Amarok in it. Edited my post.

----------


## bayvista

Thanks for a brilliant "Howto". How nice to find someone who can write clearly.

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## santiag

Hi 
I dont have so much idea regarding this subject. Just I suggest you to take steps accordingly.

----------


## sofasurfer

At the very beginning of this thread I was instructed to enter this line in terminal: 

```
sudo apt-get install alsa-oss compizconfig-settings-manager faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ia32-libs icedtea-gcjwebplugin liblame0 non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar
```

This was the output for the above commands: 

```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  ia32-libs: Depends: lib32asound2 but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages
```

How do I deal with this?

----------


## Lori Whitty

Wow!  Thank you SO much for all of this EXTREMELY helpful information.  I am new to linux and to ubuntu andyou helped me solve quite a few issues.  :Smile:

----------


## sofasurfer

Regarding post #447, I have tried differant sources.lists and I have done update and upgrade and still I get the same errors. When I went through this thread a few weeks ago I had no problems. So why am I having trouble now, as in post #447?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Regarding post #447, I have tried differant sources.lists and I have done update and upgrade and still I get the same errors. When I went through this thread a few weeks ago I had no problems. So why am I having trouble now, as in post #447?


 
Did you try the commands in the errors section of part 1?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Thanks again to those who said they like the style of the how-to. Also, thanks to those who notify me of mistakes in the how-to. Many of you have influenced the content and style of the how-to, perhaps without you even realising it.

----------


## sofasurfer

I manually installed as many packages as I could from the list... sudo apt-get install alsa-oss compizconfig-settings-manager faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ia32-libs icedtea-gcjwebplugin liblame0 non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar

I was able to successfully install up until, I don't remember right now(I'm at work) but I think it was "flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10" that gave me the following error...

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  ia32-libs: Depends: lib32asound2 but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages

Doesn't this mean that there is a problem at the repository?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

It usually means you have to:

*sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade*

But you tried that already, yeah? You hinted that you did, plus I already mentioned the errors section in part 1. I guess you could try aptitude, if apt-get didn't work:

*sudo aptitude dist-upgrade*

It may fix the dependency error where apt-get didn't.

----------


## bluester

Great How-To!

The only issues I have are some of the one's previously mentioned.
Certain sites in FireFox do not play the flash media...

Does not work:
www.king5.com (news site - videos will not play)
www.slacker.com (excellent radio site - music will not play).


Works great:
www.youtube.com

And some flash sites leave my browser windows looking like a jigsaw puzzle at time... www.cnet.com (some just stop while others begin to play, but become unreadable... video). Puzzling...

Other than that.... This is one of the best How-To's I read, followed, and experienced excellent results... THANKS - You  :Guitar:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Great How-To!
> 
> The only issues I have are some of the one's previously mentioned.
> Certain sites in FireFox do not play the flash media...
> 
> Does not work:
> www.king5.com (news site - videos will not play)
> www.slacker.com (excellent radio site - music will not play).
> 
> ...


 
You're welcome.

Have you tried Flash v10 beta? Installation instructions are in the troubleshooting section.

----------


## bluester

> You're welcome.
> 
> Have you tried Flash v10 beta? Installation instructions are in the troubleshooting section.


Thanks for the information...
I now see two Shockwave Flash plugins...

Shockwave Flash 9.0 r100
/usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so

Shockwave Flash 10.0 b218
/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so

Should I disable Flash 9.0 r100 or uninstall it via synaptic?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for the information...
> I now see two Shockwave Flash plugins...
> 
> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r100
> /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
> 
> Shockwave Flash 10.0 b218
> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
> 
> Should I disable Flash 9.0 r100 or uninstall it via synaptic?


 
Yeah you need to remove swfdec-mozilla and any Gnash package.

----------


## bluester

> Yeah you need to remove swfdec-mozilla and any Gnash package.


Success... kind of...

www.slacker.com - works  :Smile: 
www.youtube.com - still works  :Smile: 
www.king5.com - video freezes (bummer)  :Sad:   :Confused: 

Still looking at other options...

Thanks for the help.

I did not have gnash anything installed.
I removed swfdec everything (including a library).

I am at a loss. 

Again, thanks; I will keep at it and report my findings.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Success... kind of...
> 
> www.slacker.com - works 
> www.youtube.com - still works 
> www.king5.com - video freezes (bummer)  
> 
> Still looking at other options...
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> ...


 
Flash may work better and be accelerated if you disable effects in System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects. It should be accelerated with effects enabled though, I think Adobe are working on it.

----------


## bluester

> Flash may work better and be accelerated if you disable effects in System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects. It should be accelerated with effects enabled though, I think Adobe are working on it.


I managed to get the other sites working by disabling an FireFox extension... AdBlock Plus! 
Funny how that works...

Thanks for the help!

----------


## Roasted

In a last ditch effort to keep myself from installing XP as my main OS yet again, I found this thread to seek help with DVD playback.

I followed the guide thoroughly. Now, everything works. However, it only plays the title screen. When I insert a DVD, in this instance, Mel Gibson's "The Patriot", I see the title screen intro. Then it asks me to play movie, scene selection, etc. I hit play movie, and it closes out, as if I should wait around for the first scene to start.

Nothing happens.

Come on, Ubuntu.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> In a last ditch effort to keep myself from installing XP as my main OS yet again, I found this thread to seek help with DVD playback.
> 
> I followed the guide thoroughly. Now, everything works. However, it only plays the title screen. When I insert a DVD, in this instance, Mel Gibson's "The Patriot", I see the title screen intro. Then it asks me to play movie, scene selection, etc. I hit play movie, and it closes out, as if I should wait around for the first scene to start.
> 
> Nothing happens.
> 
> Come on, Ubuntu.


 
Need more info. Which version of Ubuntu are you running? Does that issue occur with ALL the films you tried? Did Totem, VLC and MPlayer all fail to play the film? Install Gxine and see how that performs. Did my troubleshooting section not help?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I managed to get the other sites working by disabling an FireFox extension... AdBlock Plus! 
> Funny how that works...
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 
Damn, yeah. I had to disable it on my previous installation. 

Glad you're all sorted.

----------


## Roasted

> Need more info. Which version of Ubuntu are you running? Does that issue occur with ALL the films you tried? Did Totem, VLC and MPlayer all fail to play the film? Install Gxine and see how that performs. Did my troubleshooting section not help?


Totem and VLC both failed.
Hardy Heron 8.04.
Did not try Gxine.
I have tried like 5 guides and never got anywhere with them. I have a feeling I have some stuff installed from each guide that is conflicting with one another. Is there a way to revert them, or should I just do a fresh install?

----------


## bluester

> Totem and VLC both failed.
> Hardy Heron 8.04.
> Did not try Gxine.
> I have tried like 5 guides and never got anywhere with them. I have a feeling I have some stuff installed from each guide that is conflicting with one another. Is there a way to revert them, or should I just do a fresh install?


If I may make a suggestion....
I too had some troubles with Ubuntu and 'most' were resolved by poking around in this forum and with the help of others.
If you have a basic install and did not configure and remember the basic configuration.. i.e. you followed several multimedia type guides and remember how to configure your sound, video, and networking, it may be best to start with a fresh install and follow this guide. 
Unless you can backtrack and get Ubuntu back to its semi-original state.
I sometimes get lost with following so many guides, I reinstall because it is easier and the configuration and data on my drive is simple to restore to my liking.

What type of system do you have? Video, memory, etc.
Any special features you enabled after startup that may cause the movie to stop?

I had a video issue, initially - choppy DVD playback - and it was resolved by editing my /etc/X11/xorg.conf found in this thread
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...install&page=2
Viola, DVD playback is no longer an issue.

----------


## abhiroopb

This is a great guide. I have already done most of everything that has been suggested in here by using various guides. I would like to suggest one thing. Perhaps it would be a good idea to have a "quick fix" summary. So, instead of having to follow the entire guide (and read all the explanations), it is possible to just copy and past one massive command to install anything. Just a thought. Guide is brilliant but it is a bit long.

----------


## ingridt

> Intallation
> UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 HARDY HERON USERS ONLY
> 64-Bit Ubuntu Users:
> 
> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss compizconfig-settings-manager faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ia32-libs icedtea-gcjwebplugin liblame0 non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar


I tried above code after adding all repositories as explained in preparation.
It is not executed,instead I receive an error that ia32-libs cannot be found.

 What to do?

(ubuntu 8.04 on a laptop acer travelmate 6292)

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I tried above code after adding all repositories as explained in preparation.
> It is not executed,instead I receive an error that ia32-libs cannot be found.
> 
>  What to do?
> 
> (ubuntu 8.04 on a laptop acer travelmate 6292)


 
Not executed? It should install everything else. Are you sure you're running the 64-bit Ubuntu? Strange how those libs were the only package missing, especially as they are from the main repo.

----------


## silkstone

Many thanks ro - the part of your guide about downloading Adobe Flash v10 beta and installing libflashplayer.so from that seems to have stopped FF3 from closing when trying to load the second or third flash video from the BBC website and others.

But I did also have to remove *libflashsupport* for this to work, and I wonder if that advice should be included in the same section of your tutorial.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Many thanks ro - the part of your guide about downloading Adobe Flash v10 beta and installing libflashplayer.so from that seems to have stopped FF3 from closing when trying to load the second or third flash video from the BBC website and others.
> 
> But I did also have to remove *libflashsupport* for this to work, and I wonder if that advice should be included in the same section of your tutorial.


 
Really? Others have said leaving libflashsupport installed made no difference. The long purge command does remove libflashsupport though. 

Also, thanks for your comments.

----------


## silkstone

I ran...

sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo mkdir /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree && sudo cp -f ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ && sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin && sudo ln -sf /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/flashplayer-alternative.so

... and that worked but returned a message that I can't quite remember now - something like "could not remove the plugins folder because it is not empty".

Although the new flashplayer plugin was installed and being recognised by FF, it still shut down when trying to load the second or third flash video. I checked in Synaptic and libflashsupport was still installed, so I removed it and everything has been OK since.

Thanks again for your help.

----------


## bluester

> I ran...
> 
> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo mkdir /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree && sudo cp -f ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ && sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin && sudo ln -sf /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/flashplayer-alternative.so
> 
> ... and that worked but returned a message that I can't quite remember now - something like "could not remove the plugins folder because it is not empty".
> 
> Although the new flashplayer plugin was installed and being recognised by FF, it still shut down when trying to load the second or third flash video. I checked in Synaptic and libflashsupport was still installed, so I removed it and everything has been OK since.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.



I ran into the same issue before (I was trying to get rid of all old flash plugins that were still installed after running the command once already; and reinstall the new flash plugin).
The error I received was because the directory "/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree" already existed and it could not make it again - the command (to my knowledge) stops at that point and does not proceed. I had to run the following command:
'sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo rm /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree && sudo mkdir /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree && sudo cp -f ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ && sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin && sudo ln -sf /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/flashplayer-alternative.so'

I hope this helps....

----------


## kiwidipstick

I too, must say thanks for this howto. I stumbled across it when searching for info on DVD ripping. Your article has been a Godsend to me. Cheers, James

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I too, must say thanks for this howto. I stumbled across it when searching for info on DVD ripping. Your article has been a Godsend to me. Cheers, James


 
Thanks, you're welcome. Like I've said before, I wrote it because of all the similar posts I saw users making and I just wanted to share my setup and tips.

----------


## DesiDishoom

> Hi,
> 
> First, thanks for an excellent guide! Everything works great for me except the Quicktime problem reported by others. I run Ubuntu 8.04, Firefox 3, and I followed your guide to the letter and thus have the Gecko Media Player plugin for Quicktime installed. However, on the Apple movie trailer site I can't launch the lowres streams, and instead I get a message to "Get the latest Quicktime". 
> 
> As you mention above, the HD streams work by launching an external instance of the Gecko Media Player. Lower resolution versions seem to instead try to embed the movie in the web page, could this have anything to do with the problem? Do we need an update to the Gecko plugin, or what's going on?


I'm having the same issue...anyone have a fix for this?

----------


## GlennW

> I'm having the same issue...anyone have a fix for this?


I am having this very same issue. I've followed Nathan's how-to to the letter.

On another note but I'm sure related, I've got a niece and nephew coming over for a while and they love the _Adventures in Odyssey_ series (http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/A...?bcd=2008-6-25). The issue is that I can't play it. There are two options (Windows Media and Real Media - sic). When clicking on the Windows Media there's a jump to a new page and just - nothing. When clicking the Real Media button, there's the same jump with the traditional Real Media play controls visible, a black bar above the controls, and just - nothing.

Can anyone help me get this up and running before the tears start flowing?

----------


## cghinkle427

> Actually I would like to suggest purging swfdec-mozilla when installing flash. This being the third option offerred up by firefox. Installing this package gives a big play symbol over the flash vid, but its impossible to maximise, volume control etc.. I accidentaly installed it, and was raging at myself until I found it in synaptic and got rid of it.



Thanks that did the trick for me  :Smile:

----------


## darrellfjohnson

I am having a problem uninstalling the v10 Firefox flash plugin.  I run the purge command and get an error message that says:



```
dj@djbox:~$ sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash nspluginwrapper swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package flashplugin-nonfree is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
Package libflash-mozplugin is not installed, so not removed
Package libflashsupport is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-plugin-gnash is not installed, so not removed
E: Couldn't find package nspluginwrapper
```

I check the about :Razz: lugins page and it says that version 10 is still installed.  I'd like to check version 9 again just to see which has better performance.

----------


## darius698

Hi there!!

I am an admnistrator of a school which  has recently started running the edubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 server based network.

At the school there is no internet connectivity and I wish to play MP3 and DIVX file formats.I thought of using apt-on-cd package to create repository of packages but no any other person has ubuntu OS in my locality but most of them use Windows.

If there is anyone who can help me to do it offline or where I can download complete packages that I can use to make a cd for use offline from the internet and get things to work on the server.

Any help rendered will be appreciated

----------


## asenyshyn

Hello, I followed your instructions and got most needed pages to work, but I have problem with my local INTERNET TV
when page is loading I get error 


```
Failed to open /tmp/<Asx version="3.0"> </Asx>
```

http://www.intv-inter.net/tv/programm/?channel=6 - this is the page. Any ideas?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I am having a problem uninstalling the v10 Firefox flash plugin.  I run the purge command and get an error message that says:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> dj@djbox:~$ sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash nspluginwrapper swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> ...


 
As it says in the troubleshooting section, you can install the Ubuntu package over the manual installation:

*sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree*

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi there!!
> 
> I am an admnistrator of a school which  has recently started running the edubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 server based network.
> 
> At the school there is no internet connectivity and I wish to play MP3 and DIVX file formats.I thought of using apt-on-cd package to create repository of packages but no any other person has ubuntu OS in my locality but most of them use Windows.
> 
> If there is anyone who can help me to do it offline or where I can download complete packages that I can use to make a cd for use offline from the internet and get things to work on the server.
> 
> Any help rendered will be appreciated


 
I've no experience with this, but I think you need to go here.

----------


## zapree

ok so i did everything and what happens is that with youtube like sites it brings up gnash and it just sits there.... sometimes all that happens is a blank screen but i also get that it comes up with a little media player box that has the streaming bar like 3/4 of the way full and on the screen there are 2 blue circles, and i cant start it, also restarting the movie just pulls up this black and white media player box...  also when i go to veoh it just tells me that i dont have adobe installed, although the firefox bar saying that plugins are missing doesnt pop up....  any help? im a newbie that needs alot of help  :Capital Razz: 
thanks for all the hard work 
patrick

----------


## darrellfjohnson

Crap.  Sorry about that, I usually read more thoroughly.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> ok so i did everything and what happens is that with youtube like sites it brings up gnash and it just sits there.... sometimes all that happens is a blank screen but i also get that it comes up with a little media player box that has the streaming bar like 3/4 of the way full and on the screen there are 2 blue circles, and i cant start it, also restarting the movie just pulls up this black and white media player box...  also when i go to veoh it just tells me that i dont have adobe installed, although the firefox bar saying that plugins are missing doesnt pop up....  any help? im a newbie that needs alot of help 
> thanks for all the hard work 
> patrick


 
Please try the instructions and commands in the troubleshooting section for Flash.

----------


## jmate24

Thanx this has really helped with my thoggen not reading my dvd's

----------


## altonbr

It'd be nice if we could do most of this stuff via a GUI.

Like editing /etc/gnome/defaults.list, it can't be THAT hard, can it?

We have System > Preferences > Preferred Applications, but its hardly complex enough and doesn't handle VLC/Totem.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> It'd be nice if we could do most of this stuff via a GUI.
> 
> Like editing /etc/gnome/defaults.list, it can't be THAT hard, can it?
> 
> We have System > Preferences > Preferred Applications, but its hardly complex enough and doesn't handle VLC/Totem.


 
Most of it can be done with Add/Remove or Synaptic, but it's quicker to do the initial setup with the CLI. 

Regarding the default DVD player setup, VLC doesn't identify itself as a DVD player, even though it's the best. Also, it was easier to make VLC default in pre-Hardy versions, but much of the GNOME code was rewritten, so we'll just have to play the waiting game for now.

----------


## BLTicklemonster

Removing libdvdcss2, getting the medibuntu repositories, then installing libdvdcss2 got me going with gxine and vlc, but not totem. It still says it can't read from the device. Why would I want to use totem if the others work? The color is all messed up in the others, and totem is the only one that I know of that allows me to adjust the colors in preferences.

The colors almost look inverted. Anybody know a fix for this?

*Edit:
Okay, I installed kaffeine, and it allows me to change the HUE, which fixed my problems with the color.

Danged if a K program didn't work on gnome just fine.  :Smile:

----------


## FlyingWV

I have a quick question regarding the how to.

Due to my hardware (I have a Creative X-Fi soundcard) I blacklisted/removed most/all of the ALSA packages and made the switch to OSS 4.0

My question is, would the fact that I am running OSS instead of ALSA fundamentally change any of the installation procedures in this how to? e.g. package selection.

Thank you for your time and input.

----------


## altonbr

No sorry, my GUI argument wasn't against your tutorial (your tutorial is fantastic!), I was just making the point that a lot of this stuff should have a GUI to it (such as multimedia defaults). How do you set VLC Media Player to be the default video player? You can't. I saw 8.10 alpha 1 and noticed their working on it, but I really hope they don't mess it up. Multimedia, as shown by this thread, is VERY important.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> No sorry, my GUI argument wasn't against your tutorial (your tutorial is fantastic!), I was just making the point that a lot of this stuff should have a GUI to it (such as multimedia defaults). How do you set VLC Media Player to be the default video player? You can't. I saw 8.10 alpha 1 and noticed their working on it, but I really hope they don't mess it up. Multimedia, as shown by this thread, is VERY important.


 
Thanks.  :Smile: 

What I do is right-click on certain video formats, then go to Properties > Open with and choose a default like that, as I still want most formats handled by Totem. You can set other defaults in Nautilus (file browser) > Edit > Preferences > Media (GUI for GNOME defaults) and System > Preferences > Preferred Applications. It's just a shame we have to register VLC as a DVD player manually, but that's not GNOME or Ubuntu's fault.

P.S. Sorry,just noticed you've been using Ubuntu quite a while and my reply is very newbie-friendly. Saying that, new users could be reading this exchange anyway.

----------


## BLTicklemonster

> P.S. Sorry,just noticed you've been using Ubuntu quite a while and my reply is very newbie-friendly. Saying that, new users could be reading this exchange anyway.


which is how all replies should be regardless.

thank you!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> which is how all replies should be regardless.
> 
> thank you!


 
Thanks, you're right. I remember wondering (for a couple of hours) where I was supposed to execute commands when I first started using Ubuntu, which seems hard to believe now.

----------


## unseend

thanx man! great How-to!

----------


## HappyHenry

So wonderful!!! I am trying to get past the "windows" mentality and following your tutorial, with all the command line entries, was ground breaking. I already see the great value in the command line. I think its actually easier than searching all over the gui for the right menu, then drop down ... Just enter the command and WOOSH done! Thank you for all your work on this. All of it was helpful and I never felt unsure of any of the steps. Your explinations are, "the stuff noobs dream of!" Now i wish you would write a linux primer book, because none of the five i bought so far are as clear, and pertinant as your post! Really great!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Thanks for your comments people.  :Smile:  

I knew that most "newbies" would be fine with a CLI-based how-to, as it's fast and just a case of cutting and pasting commands.

----------


## sofasurfer

When I added the medibuntu repository I ran a command that put the link o the repository in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d file. But then I am told that if I was not able to accomplish that task I would have to do it manually, and I would put the information in the /etc/apt/sources.list.

What is the differance between the /sources.list.d and /etc/sources.list files.

----------


## hbostrom

> Hi,
> 
> First, thanks for an excellent guide! Everything works great for me except the Quicktime problem reported by others. I run Ubuntu 8.04, Firefox 3, and I followed your guide to the letter and thus have the Gecko Media Player plugin for Quicktime installed. However, on the Apple movie trailer site I can't launch the lowres streams, and instead I get a message to "Get the latest Quicktime". 
> 
> As you mention above, the HD streams work by launching an external instance of the Gecko Media Player. Lower resolution versions seem to instead try to embed the movie in the web page, could this have anything to do with the problem? Do we need an update to the Gecko plugin, or what's going on?





> I'm having the same issue...anyone have a fix for this?





> I am having this very same issue. I've followed Nathan's how-to to the letter.


Hi reassuringlyoffensive,

I would really appreciate if you have any comments regarding this issue reported by me and others!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

*UPDATE:* There may be problems with the second method now (too many Intrepid packages being installed), so try the first method and leave some feedback as to how sucessful it was.

*First Method:* Navigate to Places > Home, then in the file browser menu navigate to View > Show Hidden Files and tick that option. Within your home directory, navigate to .mozilla > firefox > ??????.default and find the file named "pluginreg.dat". Right-click on that file and then choose to open it with a text editor. Alternatively, you could open the terminal and enter a command like the following:

*gedit ~/.mozilla/firefox/??????.default/plugingreg.dat*

*Note:* Make sure you replace "??????.default" with the exact name of that folder.

Once you have opened that file with a text editor, search for "QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$", then copy and paste "QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$" directly above it, but without the quotation marks of course. Close and save, then restart Firefox.

*Second Method:* Open the terminal, then copy and paste the following command into it:

*gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list*

Change every instance of "hardy" to "intrepid", close and save. Next, open the terminal and execute the following command:

*sudo apt-get update*

*Note:* DO NOT let Update Manager upgrade your system during this process, as you will be upgraded to a pre-release and buggy version of Ubuntu.

Purge the old and install the new by executing this command:

*sudo apt-get purge gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer && sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer*

Finally, so that you can safely upgrade your system, open up your sources.list file again and change all the instances of "intrepid" back to "hardy":

*gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list*

Close and save, then complete the process by updating your list of packages once more:

*sudo apt-get update*

Restart Firefox.

Enjoy!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> When I added the medibuntu repository I ran a command that put the link o the repository in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d file. But then I am told that if I was not able to accomplish that task I would have to do it manually, and I would put the information in the /etc/apt/sources.list.
> 
> What is the differance between the /sources.list.d and /etc/sources.list files.


/sources.list.d is a directory and /sources.list is a file. They introduced the directory to keep Medibuntu separate from the main sources.list, but it's not very important, so don't worry about it.

----------


## keiichidono

Thank you so much for this guide, it helped me install Flash 10 to fix the flash problems i had and helped me set up Mplayer Plugin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## heracles

You take a lot of trouble and all your instructions are so easy to follow. Thanks very much. In your latest amendment you say do not let update manager install. is that for evermore or can I install updates as normal now I have changed all the entries back to hardy from intrepid?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> You take a lot of trouble and all your instructions are so easy to follow. Thanks very much. In your latest amendment you say do not let update manager install. is that for evermore or can I install updates as normal now I have changed all the entries back to hardy from intrepid?


 
Thanks.

Yeah, you can let your system upgrade now. If you let it upgrade while your sources were Intrepid, you wouldn't be using Hardy anymore.

----------


## derx

Hi,

Nice guide, and it works allmost flawless. The only problem I have is that fullscreen flash (youtube) is extremely choppy. The small flash video's work normally, just not fullscreen. 
I installed the latest nvidia drivers with Envy, which work great, but no improvement in fullscreen flash. The thing that works is when I switch back to the nv driver. Only then there's no GLX support.
I already disabled compiz, and tried flash 10b. Problem stays the same.

I have no idea what else to do to get fullscreen flash working.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi,
> 
> Nice guide, and it works allmost flawless. The only problem I have is that fullscreen flash (youtube) is extremely choppy. The small flash video's work normally, just not fullscreen. 
> I installed the latest nvidia drivers with Envy, which work great, but no improvement in fullscreen flash. The thing that works is when I switch back to the nv driver. Only then there's no GLX support.
> I already disabled compiz, and tried flash 10b. Problem stays the same.
> 
> I have no idea what else to do to get fullscreen flash working.


 
You've already tried everything I would recommend. It seriously performs better with the open driver?

----------


## richardh9936

Thanks for the updated process.  It's a bit scary going to the Intrepid libraries etc.  Gnome popped up the auto-update icon after "apt-get update" while sources.list was in Intrepid settings.  After replacing the Intrepid sources.list with my old Hardy sources.list, I repeated the "apt-get update" step to remove the auto-update icon.

I recommend you add that step to your process.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for the updated process.  It's a bit scary going to the Intrepid libraries etc.  Gnome popped up the auto-update icon after "apt-get update" while sources.list was in Intrepid settings.  After replacing the Intrepid sources.list with my old Hardy sources.list, I repeated the "apt-get update" step to remove the auto-update icon.
> 
> I recommend you add that step to your process.


Yeah, that's true. It does reload itself automatically, but that could take a few minutes.

P.S. You've not been thanked electronically before, so thought I'd be the first to do it.  :Wink:

----------


## bluester

Excellent! Your a good person!
Again, Thanks! :Guitar:

----------


## sTpny

Hi there, Your video card uses the same memory for 3d graphics (ie: games) as it does for 2d graphics (ie: movies), and you apparently don't have enough video memory to do both at the same time. I had a simular problem before I upgraded my graphics card. I never actually got the problem solved, but I did find a workaround.  I just made a new user called "Avid Gamer" and enabled 3d graphics for only that user. I beleive it was just a matter of saving that xorg.conf to my home directory, but I can't recall for certain. Chech the xorg.conf man page. Also, I believe that you can tell your graphics card to use some system memory as graphics memory, but I ended up upgrading my graphics card before I had to mess with that.  Anyhow, good luck.

sTony

----------


## rykel

Hi,

THANK YOU!!!

For such a wonderful, one-post-does-it-all commandline-based thread... the part about Gecko MediaPlayer alone makes following your instructions all worthwhile.

btw, I am not sure if this has been mentioned, but I am using VLC and after applying the How-To, it is NOT able to handle the Big Bug Bunny .ogg video file... any help?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi,
> 
> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> For such a wonderful, one-post-does-it-all commandline-based thread... the part about Gecko MediaPlayer alone makes following your instructions all worthwhile.
> 
> btw, I am not sure if this has been mentioned, but I am using VLC and after applying the How-To, it is NOT able to handle the Big Bug Bunny .ogg video file... any help?


 
Thanks, you're welcome.

Big Bug Bunny .ogg? What do you mean?

----------


## rykel

Oh, you are not aware?

Big Bug Bunny is the "open source" animation about... well, Big Bug Bunny. It is a cool showcase of Blender technologies and how far Open Source has come. I am sure you will be proud of it... (http://www.BigBugBunny.org)

And my original point was, I could no longer play the .ogg Theora version of the BBB movie with VLC after following your How-To... something which surprised me because I could still play it through Totem-Gstreamer.

Perhaps you can advise?

----------


## ffmpegfailure

I give up. I've looked at this thread after you suggested it on one of mine, and it just refuses to work. I accept I've got a really limited understanding of all things ubuntu but I feel like I'm banging my head against a brick wall. I used your command 

```
sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
```

 and was told that 



```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.

Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
that package should be filed.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies.
  ffmpeg: Depends: libavcodec1d (>= 0.cvs20070307) but it is not going to be installed
          Depends: libavformat1d (>= 0.cvs20070307) but it is not going to be installed
          Depends: libavutil1d (>= 0.cvs20070307) but it is not going to be installed
          Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed
          Depends: libfreetype6 (>= 2.3.5) but 2.2.1-5ubuntu1 is to be installed
          Depends: libswscale1d (>= 0.cvs20070307) but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages
```

I'm sorry If this sounds like a really dum question but I'm really really stuck.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I give up. I've looked at this thread after you suggested it on one of mine, and it just refuses to work. I accept I've got a really limited understanding of all things ubuntu but I feel like I'm banging my head against a brick wall. I used your command 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
> ```
> 
>  and was told that 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Did you add the Medibuntu repo in part 1 first and install the multimedia packages? Also, there are commands in the error section of part 1 which fix broken packages. Try this one after you add Medibuntu:

*sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade*

Try the configure -a and -f install commands from part 1 if the above doesn't work.

----------


## shebuwa

Thank you reassuringlyoffensive!  :Wave: 

Your Flash 10 install instructions worked for Opera 9.51.

Opera found the plugin, with no problem, at least on my Xubuntu system.

Thanks again. 


Flash 10 is certainly a big improvement.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thank you reassuringlyoffensive! 
> 
> Your Flash 10 install instructions worked for Opera 9.51.
> 
> Opera found the plugin, with no problem, at least on my Xubuntu system.
> 
> Thanks again. 
> 
> 
> Flash 10 is certainly a big improvement.


 
Thanks, I'm glad it worked well for you. 

It took about 3 hours to come up with those commands, as I wanted to emulate the way a deb package installs Flash, that's why you can install the flashplugin-nonfree package at a later date without having to remove the manual installation first.

If you notice strange artifacts with the beta 2, report it to Adobe and use the beta 1 until the beta 3 is released.

Adobe Flash v10 beta 1

----------


## shebuwa

So far Beta 2 Flash 10 is working perfectly on youtube. I haven't tried it anywhere else yet.

Thanks again ....

Off I go.   :Smile:

----------


## imjscn

I was able to watch youtube by default Xubuntu install, just the sound volume was very small, so I followed this guide, after successfully installed eveything, I can't watch youtube. Any suggestion?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I was able to watch youtube by default Xubuntu install, just the sound volume was very small, so I followed this guide, after successfully installed eveything, I can't watch youtube. Any suggestion?


 
There's advice and intructions in the troubleshooting section regarding Flash.

----------


## imjscn

thanks! after the troubleshooting,Youtube works, but this page gets frozen:

http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=787843121&play=1

I go to this page for a test: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/

the Flashplayer works, but need to instal shockwave player, but can't download it from there.

???!!!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> thanks! after the troubleshooting,Youtube works, but this page gets frozen:
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=787843121&play=1
> 
> I go to this page for a test: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
> 
> the Flashplayer works, but need to instal shockwave player, but can't download it from there.
> 
> ???!!!


 
Which version of Flash did you install? The flashplugin-nonfree package is v9, then there is the manual installation method which recommends v10 beta 1 or 2.

There is no Shockwave plugin for Linux.

----------


## imjscn

I installed v10 beta2. But never mind...I don't watch videos often. Now my main problme is ... after install everything, my Firefox seems a bit heavy, takes much longer time to start up. I need to keep firefox as quick as posible. So, now I wish to switch back to original install and settings, is it possible? what are the codes I need to install back after remove the newly installed packeges?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I installed v10 beta2. But never mind...I don't watch videos often. Now my main problme is ... after install everything, my Firefox seems a bit heavy, takes much longer time to start up. I need to keep firefox as quick as posible. So, now I wish to switch back to original install and settings, is it possible? what are the codes I need to install back after remove the newly installed packeges?


 
Not sure what you mean, but installing the beta 1 may improve Flash performance, as some users have reported that the beta 2 doesn't perform as well. All you have to do is put the beta 1 plugin on your desktop, then copy that long command from the "sudo cp" part onwards and restart Firefox, as you have already purged the flashplugin-nonfree package and created the necessary directory.

----------


## imjscn

I decide to remove all the plugins, they course firefox slow. how to remove the v10 beta2 safely?

----------


## JTPete

Thank you very much, I worked with other post's advice for several hours and could not get youtube to work in my x86 64 Ubuntu firefox3.
Now it works after not much trouble at all.

Again, Thank you very much!

Pete

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I decide to remove all the plugins, they course firefox slow. how to remove the v10 beta2 safely?


 
Can you tell me which plugins you suspect of slowing Firefox down? Nothing you installed can slow Firefox down unless they are in use. You will need Flash on many, many sites, that's why I recommended v10 beta 1. However, if you really don't want to try and figure out what's happened to Firefox, execute the following command in the terminal to remove the manual installation:

*sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree*

That will replace the manual installation with the Ubuntu package, then completely purge it from your system. Restart Firefox.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thank you very much, I worked with other post's advice for several hours and could not get youtube to work in my x86 64 Ubuntu firefox3.
> Now it works after not much trouble at all.
> 
> Again, Thank you very much!
> 
> Pete


 
Thanks Pete, you're welcome.

I previously redirected 64-bit users to another thread if they had Flash troubles, but when I started using Ubuntu 64-bit myself, I decided it was time to come up with my own method and tried to emulate the way a Deb package installs Flash. Seems to be working really well and was the best method, especially as you can install the Deb directly over it at a later date.

P.S. Wait...you were talking about the manual method, yeah?

----------


## imjscn

Thanks! when FF already runing, it's not slow, but when first start up, it takes relatively longer time, so I guess it's because lots of plug in are working. If this is not true, I won't remove them. 
Currently, I have beta2 installed. Can I just install Beta1, or I should first remove Beta2 before install beta1?

Thanks for being patient with me.

Edit:
I figured out why FF slow...after remove things, need to go Synaptic manager to completely delete things in residual. Also need to delete isolated libraies by install and run deborphan, then sudo deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove –purge

Although deborphan didn't work out for me(checked out an isolate piece but "can't find -purge"), but by deleting residual, I gained back my fast FF.

This is the guide for the problem: http://www.linuxine.com/2008/06/spee...oot-speed.html

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Hmm interesting. Yeah, you can install beta 1 over beta 2, as it will just replace it. You should certainly try beta 1, works well for me.

----------


## shcba

Thank you. This was comprehensive and relieved a lot of stress. I dub thee master of all things ubuntu.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thank you. This was comprehensive and relieved a lot of stress. I dub thee master of all things ubuntu.


 
Glad to help, thanks.

----------


## NotebookCity

Very informative.  Thanks!

----------


## imjscn

beta1 download link is not working, it says "404 not found" 
???

----------


## bertelstom

very helpful I had to keep going on until I got to the troubleshooting section before I got flash to work, but in the end it did, thanks

----------


## librarian

> I just followed the instructions for Hardy and now apple.com/trailers and CNET video STOPPEED working. They were fine before. I copy & pasted the instructions. Youtube, CNN video work fine. In the browser I see "cache fill" at the bottom and "File: /tmp/geckoeMXS76" where video would be. I do get sound. 
> 
> *I fixed this by right-clicking the video play window and setting XV in the properties.*


I had a similar problem - audio but no video while Gecko chewed on QuickTime videos - that was solved by right-clicking the video play window > Properties > Player > Video Output > x11

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> beta1 download link is not working, it says "404 not found" 
> ???


 
Perhaps Adobe want people to only use the latest beta, to help in v10's developement. I will check the link tomorrow and remove it if it's still down.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Very informative.  Thanks!


 




> very helpful I had to keep going on until I got to the troubleshooting section before I got flash to work, but in the end it did, thanks


 
Thanks, no problem.

----------


## dief-eh?

Make that 283 users [who want to thank reassuringly... for his helpful post.] Thanks a lot!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Make that 283 users [who want to thank reassuringly... for his helpful post.] Thanks a lot!


 
Haha, thanks.

The actual "Thanks" icon expires when a post is 60+ days old.

----------


## Bodey

Thanks so much for this tutorial, it was a big help....

except when I rebooted after part two, my apple usb keyboard no longer works. If anyone could assist me in fixing this problem I would be very appreciative as I am new to linux/ubuntu.

Bodey

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks so much for this tutorial, it was a big help....
> 
> except when I rebooted after part two, my apple usb keyboard no longer works. If anyone could assist me in fixing this problem I would be very appreciative as I am new to linux/ubuntu.
> 
> Bodey


 
Thanks.

Your keyboard stopped working after part 2? It only installed packages for streaming. Try rebooting again, or login as a different user.

----------


## Bodey

Thanks for the VERY fast response! Yes that is when it starting having issues. Now I can't view my thumbdrive so I think it is something to do with my usb ports/drivers. Hopefully I can find a resolution within the forums.

Thanks again,

Bodey

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for the VERY fast response! Yes that is when it starting having issues. Now I can't view my thumbdrive so I think it is something to do with my usb ports/drivers. Hopefully I can find a resolution within the forums.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Bodey


 
Was there a system update before you followed my how-to? Some don't take effect until you reboot.

----------


## frecon

Thanks for a great guide!

Youtubevids doesn't work for me. The videos loads up but doesn't play. Sometimes they play for just a second and then stop. I have Ubuntu 8.04. When flashplugin-nonfree didn't work I went through your troubleshooting guide for flash. But that didn't work either. Not even with abobe flash player v10 beta 2.

Another problem I have is that sometimes when i look at an pdf file in evince all the text dissapear and all I can see is a few elements such as pictures. I have no clue what's going on here so I would really appreciate help here!


Thanks in advance.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for a great guide!
> 
> Youtubevids doesn't work for me. The videos loads up but doesn't play. Sometimes they play for just a second and then stop. I have Ubuntu 8.04. When flashplugin-nonfree didn't work I went through your troubleshooting guide for flash. But that didn't work either. Not even with abobe flash player v10 beta 2.
> 
> Another problem I have is that sometimes when i look at an pdf file in evince all the text dissapear and all I can see is a few elements such as pictures. I have no clue what's going on here so I would really appreciate help here!
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
I don't understand your Flash problem. You removed conflicting packages, yeah? Search Synaptic and make sure.

Regarding your PDF issue, have you tried installing Adobe Reader and it's browser plugin? There are instructions in the miscellaneous section.

----------


## frecon

> I don't understand your Flash problem. You removed conflicting packages, yeah? Search Synaptic and make sure.
> 
> Regarding your PDF issue, have you tried installing Adobe Reader and it's browser plugin? There are instructions in the miscellaneous section.



Thanks for quick reply. I've installed adobe reader now and it works great. Hopefully I won't get any problem with that. Touch wood.

My youtube problem is that I can't play any youtube videos. I can see the first frame in the video and the progress bar have loaded a bit of the video but it doesn't want to play. I've searched for all of the packages in the line 




> flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash nspluginwrapper swfdec-mozilla



that was in the troubleshooting section for flash. Do you mean them when you say conflicting packages or do you mean something more?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Do you mean them when you say conflicting packages or do you mean something more?


 
Yeah, that's all the conflicting packages. I really can't think why you're having such difficulty with Flash. Install the Epiphany browser and see if it performs any better in that.

----------


## frecon

> Yeah, that's all the conflicting packages. I really can't think why you're having such difficulty with Flash. Install the Epiphany browser and see if it performs any better in that.


No difference in the Epiphany browser.  :Sad: 

Any more ideas?

----------


## hbostrom

> It certainly is strange. Some work fine and others don't, for example:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramo...eye/trailer1a/
> 
> works fine, but:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/th...wanttobelieve/
> 
> doesn't work at all. They are both implemented and presented differently as well.
> ...



Thanks!!! That solved it for me! =D>

----------


## slick1a

what do you get if you use bbc iplayer youtube and your personal choice of music player ? give up  audio and visual...

now ..

what do you get if you download say season 3 of Battle star galactica and an ep of stargate atlantis ?    give up or do you see where this is going ..yup no audio but visual..

but wait ... theres more..

whilst you tube , iplayer , and rythem box play righteously , the downloads fail to play at all using totem but play flawlessly to the point of visual but no audio whilst using VLC.

THus begins my first problem using the hardy heron ...upgraded yesturday.

rest assured i will read through the above to see if i can get sound using totem and vlc.

heres what i tried thus far :

 Installing Codecs

Opened a terminal and type :

 sudo -s -H 

or

 sudo -i

and then enter your user password.

After that :

 apt-get update

 apt-get upgrade

To be upgraded.  checked that I had all repositories enabled in Software sources.

Then these commands :

 apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse 
 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3

Now you have the most of the codecs needed to play most of multimedia you may own. ...alas totem still played but very slowly without any audio , VLC played flawlessly but again without audio.

a little more research is needed, on my part or have i missed something.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Those commands aren't from my how-to. Try following at least part 1 and 2 of my how-to and give Adobe Flash Player v10 beta a try, installation instructions are in the troubleshooting section.

----------


## milan_cortana

Great man.
You did wonderfull post.
Very sistematic and plain.
Keep going-J am looking forward.

 :Smile:

----------


## El_Belgicano

> It certainly is strange. Some work fine and others don't, for example:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramo...eye/trailer1a/
> 
> works fine, but:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/th...wanttobelieve/
> 
> doesn't work at all. They are both implemented and presented differently as well.
> ...


Since I'm still using Gutsy, will I need to compile gnome-mplayer and gecko-mplayer myself or using the same instructions as said here with gutsy in place of hardy will work well?
Great guide... BTW
"The Multimedia Bible for Ubuntu..."  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Since I'm still using Gutsy, will I need to compile gnome-mplayer and gecko-mplayer myself or using the same instructions as said here with gutsy in place of hardy will work well?
> Great guide... BTW
> "The Multimedia Bible for Ubuntu..."


 
It could work in Gutsy without issue, just keep an eye on what else it needs to install. You can be my Gutsy guinea pig.  :Wink: 

P.S You may need to change GNOME MPlayer's audio output to ALSA, as it's set to PulseAudio in Hardy+.

----------


## El_Belgicano

> It could work in Gutsy without issue, just keep an eye on what else it needs to install. You can be my Gutsy guinea pig. 
> 
> P.S You may need to change GNOME MPlayer's audio output to ALSA, as it's set to PulseAudio in Hardy+.


Lol, backing up, then I'll give it a try...  :Very Happy:

----------


## rodrigo666

That is a very nice guide and a Del.icio.us-it, but it didn't solved my problem wich is that I unistalled something through Synaptic and now I can't play any mp3 or have sound in my vides. 

Youtube and Games are ok though.

----------


## slick1a

Ok firstly apologies for the longth of this post but I simply had to show what I had done.

Initial problem :

Totem - wouldnt play and no audio
VLC - would play but no sound
Rhythm box - again no sound.

I tried some stuff I thought would help (it didnt).....

Then I followed :

--PART 1/5, ESSENTIAL PACKAGES--

Quick Method: Open the terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal or KMenu > System > Terminal Program (Konsole) in Kubuntu and Applications > System > Terminal in Xubuntu) and paste these wget commands into it:

sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list

wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update

all ok so far , already had correct repositories enabled , but double checked anywho..

sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common icedtea-gcjwebplugin libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll liblame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar

result: 

Reading state information... Done
Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
Package libflash-mozplugin is not installed, so not removed
Package libflashsupport is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-plugin-gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package swfdec-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
The following packages will be REMOVED
  icedtea-gcjwebplugin openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 4 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
After this operation, 80.8MB disk space will be freed.

The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libaccess-bridge-java libgif4 tzdata-java
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  libmp4v2-0
The following NEW packages will be installed
  alsa-oss faac faad libmp4v2-0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts
0 upgraded, 6 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 125kB/438kB of archives.
After this operation, 1532kB of additional disk space will be used.

                     DID YOU HAVE ERRORS?

NO , no errors but still no audio in either totem or VLC , no change at all , VLC still playing flawlessly but without sound , totem ..well thats just not being co-operative at all.

Package kaffeine-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-helix-player is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-mplayer is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-plugin-vlc is not installed, so not removed
Package xine-plugin is not installed, so not removed
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libaccess-bridge-java libgif4 tzdata-java
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED
  totem-mozilla
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
After this operation, 86.0kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 127276 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing totem-mozilla ...

         --PART 2/5, AUDIO & VIDEO STREAMING--

The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libaccess-bridge-java tzdata-java
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  libamrnb3 libamrwb3 libartsc0 libenca0 libggi2 libgii1 libgii1-target-x
  libsvga1 libxvmc1 mplayer mplayer-skins
Suggested packages:
  libggi-target-emu libggi-target-monotext libggimisc2 ladspa-sdk libdvdcss
  mplayer-doc
Recommended packages:
  libggi-target-x libggi-target
The following NEW packages will be installed
  gecko-mediaplayer gnome-mplayer libamrnb3 libamrwb3 libartsc0 libenca0
  libggi2 libgii1 libgii1-target-x libsvga1 libxvmc1 mplayer mplayer-skins
0 upgraded, 13 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 6101kB of archives.
After this operation, 15.1MB of additional disk space will be used.

Selecting previously deselected package gnome-mplayer.
Unpacking gnome-mplayer (from .../gnome-mplayer_0.6.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gecko-mediaplayer.
Unpacking gecko-mediaplayer (from .../gecko-mediaplayer_0.6.0-0ubuntu1.1_i386.deb) ...
Setting up libamrnb3 (7.0.0.1-0.0+medibuntu1) ...

Setting up libamrwb3 (7.0.0.2-0.1+medibuntu1) ...

Setting up libartsc0 (1.5.9-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up libenca0 (1.9-4) ...

Setting up libgii1-target-x (1:1.0.1-3) ...
Setting up libgii1 (1:1.0.1-3) ...

Setting up libggi2 (1:2.2.1-5ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libsvga1 (1:1.4.3-24) ...

Setting up libxvmc1 (2:1.0.4-2ubuntu1) ...

Setting up mplayer-skins (2-7) ...
Setting up mplayer (2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13+medibuntu1) ...

Setting up gnome-mplayer (0.6.0-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up gecko-mediaplayer (0.6.0-0ubuntu1.1) ...

Processing triggers for libc6 ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place


At this stage I thought it beneficial to reboot :::::

Loaded up totem , vlc, rhythm box =

This is where i yelled F*C* YhEA !!!!!!!  started to dance around like a fool jumping up and down , missus came in said what you doing you idiot , at this point I had to explain what a great man nathan is for putting up this guide , so an extra thank you from my better half as she too now gets to enjoy battlestar gallactica !!!!!!!!! :Guitar:   :Popcorn:   :Guitar:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

You're welcome slick 1a.

Others have said it solved their audio and/or video issues, not sure why. Was it a fresh install or upgrade from Gutsy? Perhaps my how-to gave your system a kick up the backside. Interesting.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> That is a very nice guide and a Del.icio.us-it, but it didn't solved my problem wich is that I unistalled something through Synaptic and now I can't play any mp3 or have sound in my vides. 
> 
> Youtube and Games are ok though.


 
Don't you have any idea what you removed? Bit tricky. Try reinstalling all the codec packages in Synaptic, as that will hopefully reinstall any dependencies you possibley removed.

----------


## El_Belgicano

Reassuringly, first attempt did'nt solve it, I tried to compile the gnmoe-mplayer and gecko-mediaplayer, no solution. tried the method of the intrepid repo, got a dependency problem, normally it's not the direct-dependencies's fault but i'll try it another way later, first of all i'll check the full dependency list if i can find one ...

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Reassuringly, first attempt did'nt solve it, I tried to compile the gnmoe-mplayer and gecko-mediaplayer, no solution. tried the method of the intrepid repo, got a dependency problem, normally it's not the direct-dependencies's fault but i'll try it another way later, first of all i'll check the full dependency list if i can find one ...


 
Try adding the Hardy sources first, then purge/install gnome-player and gecko-mediaplayer, then switch to the Intrepid sources and purge/install them again. Don't forget to apt-get update each time you change your sources.

----------


## frecon

Finally I got flash to work properly on youtube with abobe flash 10 beta 2. But now I got another flash problem  :Smile:  The myspace element that plays music on pages work but it's blurry and black thin lines occur occasionally. 

If I use flashplugin-nonfree instead of the adobe flash 10 beta 2 myspace work fine and even youtube work now (which is weird since I couldn't get it to work before). Except that if I press on the fullscreen button for a youtube video it escapes to normal after half a second.

Any ideas how to solve these two problems?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Finally I got flash to work properly on youtube with abobe flash 10 beta 2. But now I got another flash problem  The myspace element that plays music on pages work but it's blurry and black thin lines occur occasionally. 
> 
> If I use flashplugin-nonfree instead of the adobe flash 10 beta 2 myspace work fine and even youtube work now (which is weird since I couldn't get it to work before). Except that if I press on the fullscreen button for a youtube video it escapes to normal after half a second.
> 
> Any ideas how to solve these two problems?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Beta 2 seems to suffer with artifacts. Turn off desktop effects in System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects, restart your web browser, then see if the artifacts are still present. In any case, report that and any other bug to Adobe, as it helps them improve the plugin/player for Linux.

Not sure what to suggest regarding your v9 fullscreen issue, as I've not experienced that. I don't think it's a common issue.

----------


## chehalem

anyone know how to I can get back to using Flash 10 Beta 1.  It is no longer on the Adobe site.  I am having many crashes with firefox since downloading Beta 2 last week.  I do not want to go back to Flash 9.

Thanks for the great how to!!!

----------


## johnraff

> I unistalled something through Synaptic and now ...


(Don't forget Synaptic has "history" in the menus somewhere - you can check what you uninstalled on what day.)

----------


## El_Belgicano

> Try adding the Hardy sources first, then purge/install gnome-player and gecko-mediaplayer, then switch to the Intrepid sources and purge/install them again. Don't forget to apt-get update each time you change your sources.


Still got nothing but the "get the latest quicktime" even when rebooting, gradually updating to the intrepid...

----------


## slick1a

"Others have said it solved their audio and/or video issues, not sure why. Was it a fresh install or upgrade from Gutsy? Perhaps my how-to gave your system a kick up the backside. Interesting."

To be honest I had a complete re-install / upgrade..

After much time I decided to install hardy on my sata drive , whilst upgrading from120g to 500g ide at the same time.

I was an avid feisty user , then for a while gutsy , then eventually hardy , the reason i held off on hardy for so long was all the problems i heard other people having , and my moto is "If it aient brok dont fix it"

Like i said i had a lil play with my machine a few tweaks here and there, then i hit my audio , sound and playing issues, saw your post and thought hmmm i will give this a whirl...once again many thanks Nathan.

----------


## scarrabri

Thankyou so very much my dear friend,i love ubuntu but could never set it up right,and then you came along ,what a breath of fresh air,a million thanks ,very best wishes Brian   scarrabri

----------


## dccrens

I ma running Gutsy not Hardy. I have audio/video working "pretty good"... However, I am still finding some "QuickTime" sites that wont run in my browser (Firefox 2.0.0.15). Example are:

http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/th...wanttobelieve/

or

http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_p...antumofsolace/

When I click on any of the video links I get "Get the latest quicktime"...

However, some quicktime trailers/movies work - like this one - http://www.apple.com/trailers/touchs...anna/trailer2/

Any help is gratefully appreciated. 

Thanks

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I ma running Gutsy not Hardy. I have audio/video working "pretty good"... However, I am still finding some "QuickTime" sites that wont run in my browser (Firefox 2.0.0.15). Example are:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/th...wanttobelieve/
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_p...antumofsolace/
> 
> When I click on any of the video links I get "Get the latest quicktime"...
> ...


 
To be honest, your best bet is to upgrade to Hardy, then follow my instructions for upgrading Gecko Media Player and GNOME MPlayer, by purging the Hardy versions and installing the Intrepid ones.

P.S. Thanks to those who thanked me, it's appreciated.

----------


## bwallum

I haven't but I should because your thread has solved many mysteries for me, so Thank You!

Regards
Bob

----------


## NoThanksM$

Amazing post and SO helpful, cleared up a lot of nagging media problems I've had.  Thank you!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I haven't but I should because your thread has solved many mysteries for me, so Thank You!
> 
> Regards
> Bob


 



> Amazing post and SO helpful, cleared up a lot of nagging media problems I've had.  Thank you!


 
Thanks guys, I'm glad you found it useful. It's always better when this sort of feedback doesn't end with "...but", although, I'm fine with helping to iron out any remaining problems.  :Wink:

----------


## ntenisOT

After installing all according the tutorial i have keyboard problems.. while i am writing the keyboard stops especially in skype and amsn.. Dont know what to do to fix it.. please help me..

----------


## armageddon08

Thanks reassuringlyoffensive.........Your how-to is the best I have found till date.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks reassuringlyoffensive.........Your how-to is the best I have found till date.


 
Thanks.  :Smile: 





> After installing all according the tutorial i have keyboard problems.. while i am writing the keyboard stops especially in skype and amsn.. Dont know what to do to fix it.. please help me..


 
Strange. Is it a USB keyboard? If so, try plugging it into a different USB socket. If it's a laptop keyboard, or if the USB idea didn't work, try reaffirming your keyboard settings in System > Preferences. Also, check how your keyboard performs in different user account, create one if you're the only user.

----------


## barbarian

thanx for howto..

----------


## sarc

For the life of me I cannot find the Thank you button on the page.  So...


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yosumi

thanks for the guide but i still have trouble playing .rmvb

before i used to follow another guide but i lost the link. it got my rmvb to work in Ubuntu 8.04.

Anyway, i did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 and followed Part 1 and 4 of this guide. then reboot and downloaded a small rmvb file to test: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SB95VQTE 

i tried playing it with totem mplayer but it gives an error message "GStreamer encountered a general stream error."

so i tried playing it with VLC player. it only plays the sound. not even a black screen.

i checked synaptic and it seems w32codecs was installed.  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> For the life of me I cannot find the Thank you button on the page.  So...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You're welcome. The "Thanks" icon expires after 60 days, so my post is too old to thank in that manner now.





> thanks for the guide but i still have trouble playing .rmvb
> 
> before i used to follow another guide but i lost the link. it got my rmvb to work in Ubuntu 8.04.
> 
> Anyway, i did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 and followed Part 1 and 4 of this guide. then reboot and downloaded a small rmvb file to test: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SB95VQTE 
> 
> i tried playing it with totem mplayer but it gives an error message "GStreamer encountered a general stream error."
> 
> so i tried playing it with VLC player. it only plays the sound. not even a black screen.
> ...


 
Have you tried several rmvb files, or just one? Did you try MPlayer/GNOME MPlayer? You didn't mention MPlayer. See if installing this helps:

*sudo apt-get install libstdc++5*

----------


## yosumi

ok, i found that guide i was referring to.

http://ubuntutip.googlepages.com/multimediaubuntustep1
And then this:
http://ubuntutip.googlepages.com/multimediaubuntustep2

but it think it's similar to your guide.

anyway, i downloaded two more rmvb files.

one of them plays in movie player except the aspect ratio was squeezed horizontally. however, it won't play in VLC.

the other file plays perfectly in movie player but won't play in VLC.

i guess not rmvb files work. XP

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> ok, i found that guide i was referring to.
> 
> http://ubuntutip.googlepages.com/multimediaubuntustep1
> And then this:
> http://ubuntutip.googlepages.com/multimediaubuntustep2
> 
> but it think it's similar to your guide.
> 
> anyway, i downloaded two more rmvb files.
> ...


Did you try MPlayer?

----------


## InspiredIndividual

Your brilliant post is the main reason I registered at this forum. I spend hours and hours trying to get it fixed, mostly with google and some other fora. Shows how much of noob I am that I only just managed to fin compared to mplayerd your excellent work...

So hereby I dedicate my first post to a most heartfelt thank you for this great effort  :Wink: . As pointed out previously, the thanks button isn't there anymore. Still, I really wanted to show my appreciation...

Thank you very very much for your clear explanations!

For me, gecko is a big improvement. Still, it's a bit unreliable in my personal situation: the video formats worked great the first time, but all next tries I only got audio. I wonder how that's possible... any hints to this noob are welcome!
Furthermore, .mid, .ram and .asx still aren't working. I wonder if those things are fine with other users?

I used amongst others the following links for testing:
http://home.att.net/~cherokee67/mediatests.html
http://www.mozilla.org/quality/brows...ktimetest.html

I hope those are useful for some others trying to get it fixed, as they give the opportunity to test many different file formats and situations (for example embedded or not).

----------


## Izek

Edit: Nevermind =/

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Your brilliant post is the main reason I registered at this forum. I spend hours and hours trying to get it fixed, mostly with google and some other fora. Shows how much of noob I am that I only just managed to fin compared to mplayerd your excellent work...
> 
> So hereby I dedicate my first post to a most heartfelt thank you for this great effort . As pointed out previously, the thanks button isn't there anymore. Still, I really wanted to show my appreciation...
> 
> Thank you very very much for your clear explanations!
> 
> For me, gecko is a big improvement. Still, it's a bit unreliable in my personal situation: the video formats worked great the first time, but all next tries I only got audio. I wonder how that's possible... any hints to this noob are welcome!
> Furthermore, .mid, .ram and .asx still aren't working. I wonder if those things are fine with other users?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I really appreciate your comments.  :Smile: 

I can't check those links at the mo, as I'm not on Ubuntu today. Have you followed the instructions for purging Gecko Media Player and GNOME MPlayer, then installing the Intrepid versions? It certainly improved streaming performance for me.

Edit: Here's the post:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=500

----------


## InspiredIndividual

> Have you followed the instructions for purging Gecko Media Player and GNOME MPlayer, then installing the Intrepid versions?


Sorry for wasting your time on this particular point... Of course, I should have mentioned the things I tried already  :Embarassed:  (noob kicking himself for his stupidity...) :Brick wall: 

Upon a fresh install, I followed your complete instructions (including the purging, as I checked all pages in the thread as well). Furthermore, I deleted all plugins from Firefox with the exception of some that were installed by default and shouldn't interfere (Shockwave Flash, Default Plugin, Demo Print plugin, GCJ Web browser). Your 'default action' comment in the 'Troubleshooting' section was also very useful. It works quite well, although the quality is often very bad (trembling view, video 'hanging' and going on again, not sure how to say this in english). 

Of course I googled and browsed fora, and at this point I fixed a few more things. I fixed the unreliability by switching to x11 (special effects were already disabled by default) and rebooting. Unfortunately, it didn't work with either gl or xv. I unsuccessfully tried searching the web for a way to get xv working, as you recommended somewhere in this thread (don't know where exactly, so many pages!).
I found a forum post somewhere on the web claiming .mid compatibility for mplayer is not very probable in the near future, although the gecko-mediaplayer.so part does mention it at the overview of installed plugins. Am I misunderstanding something here? I partly worked around it by installing timidity. Now I can just download MIDI-files in the future and play them anyway.

Both .ram and .asx aren't working so far. This is quite strange, especially for .ram, as this did work at some point with the Mplayer plugin (now using Gecko, as you advised). As for .asx, I found that some people managed to get it working with Mplayer, although under slightly different circumstances. Still, this keeps me trying! If I find a solution for my situation, I'll be sure to post it here, as it could hopefully help someone else.
UPDATE FOR .RAM: maybe there are just errors in the files I tried before. This link is working for me: http://maxweber.hunter.cuny.edu:8080...1_halfframe.rm, as well as the BBC live, but this link is not: http://thegreenmile.warnerbros.com/med/green-56.ram . Could anyone check it out to see if the problem is the file or my system? Thanks in advance.
UPDATE FOR .ASX: I found a workaround that seems to work, at least for some audio streams. For example the live BBC radio at http://www.bbc.co.uk/live doesn't work in Firefox: nothing happens. I worked around this by executing the following in the terminal:

mplayer -playlist http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/me...news_au_nb.asx

Video asx still aren't working, but most asx are online radio streams, as far as I know. So I hope this might be helpful for anyone else with this problem anyway.

There's a newer version of the gecko mplayer plugin on the developer's website. I don't know exactly if it contains any critical improvements, but I don't feel comfortable enough with ubuntu to install in manually. It can't be found by Synaptic yet, so I'll just wait for that. I'm following the Moonlight project as well, because the Dutch public television has decided to offer some streams in Windows Media stream and Silverlight only...  :Mad:  that's not what I pay taxes for!

Thanks very much again for finding time to help Ubuntu Linux noobs! It must be frustrating, all those noobs asking the same stupid questions over and over again...  :Wink:

----------


## Dolmio

What a great guide. Thank you for putting so much work into it and making life easier for all of us  :Smile:  

/Dolmio

----------


## InspiredIndividual

Total weirdness with the gecko mplayer plugin! I got gl working as preferred video output for mplayer... turned out I had to change the preference in both Gnome Mplayer and Mplayer Movie Player preferences. Looking back, I should of course have interpreted reassuringlyoffensive's instructions such. I hope I will succeed to get xv fixed as well.

Now, I had Opera installed with the sole purpose to be able to follow instructions online while restarting Firefox. I have been trying to get the live news of the Dutch public television working (http://www.nos.nl, click 'laatste NOS Journaal' for testing). I was trying it again, but accidentally went to the webpage in Opera. Turns out it worked in Opera, without doing anything about it, while it still didn't work in Firefox. The thing that got me completely flabbergasted was the fact that Opera was using the gecko mplayer plugin for Firefox to do it! about :Razz: lugins in Opera showed the gecko mplayer as a plugin, in the directory usr/lib/mozilla/plugins! I've got absolutely no idea how this is possible... anyone an idea about this? I feel Firefox should be able to manage it, as Opera manages with the same plugin that was meant for Firefox. But I've got no clue how...

By the way, yosumi's file enabled me to test rmvb, and it worked fine for me in Mplayer.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Total weirdness with the gecko mplayer plugin! I got gl working as preferred video output for mplayer... turned out I had to change the preference in both Gnome Mplayer and Mplayer Movie Player preferences. Looking back, I should of course have interpreted reassuringlyoffensive's instructions such. I hope I will succeed to get xv fixed as well.
> 
> Now, I had Opera installed with the sole purpose to be able to follow instructions online while restarting Firefox. I have been trying to get the live news of the Dutch public television working (http://www.nos.nl, click 'laatste NOS Journaal' for testing). I was trying it again, but accidentally went to the webpage in Opera. Turns out it worked in Opera, without doing anything about it, while it still didn't work in Firefox. The thing that got me completely flabbergasted was the fact that Opera was using the gecko mplayer plugin for Firefox to do it! aboutlugins in Opera showed the gecko mplayer as a plugin, in the directory usr/lib/mozilla/plugins! I've got absolutely no idea how this is possible... anyone an idea about this? I feel Firefox should be able to manage it, as Opera manages with the same plugin that was meant for Firefox. But I've got no clue how...
> 
> By the way, yosumi's file enabled me to test rmvb, and it worked fine for me in Mplayer.


 
That issue with Opera vs Firefox vs Gecko Media Player is strange, but it could be just due to the fact that FF3 is new and sites are playing catch-up, or FF3 still has teething problems. Test the site with FF2, you can just launch it from the extracted tar in your home folder, after copying the plugins to it of course. 

I don't think you should have to change both GNOME MPlayer and MPlayer to "gl" for it to set properly and work. Bit strange.

----------


## InspiredIndividual

> Test the site with FF2, you can just launch it from the extracted tar in your home folder, after copying the plugins to it of course.


Do you mean I should install the FF2 package to my home folder? Or was your comment based on the assumption that I had FF2 installed previous to FF3 on my Ubuntu system? In fact, me calling myself a complete newbie can be taken very literally. I'm dual booting Ubuntu and Windows XP x64 Professional on my new desktop, acquired mere weeks ago. Therefor my very recent first cup of Ubuntu was Hardy with FF3 as the default browser. Unfortunately, there are a few programs I absolutely need Windows for... otherwise I would have saved myself the complications of dual-booting. Even internet connection worked automatically with Ubuntu, but not with Windows... I haven't even managed to fix it with Windows, Ubuntu is that much easier  :Very Happy:

----------


## tinifcarter

Very good stuff, extreeeeeemely helpful. Thanks. :Guitar:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Do you mean I should install the FF2 package to my home folder? Or was your comment based on the assumption that I had FF2 installed previous to FF3 on my Ubuntu system? In fact, me calling myself a complete newbie can be taken very literally. I'm dual booting Ubuntu and Windows XP x64 Professional on my new desktop, acquired mere weeks ago. Therefor my very recent first cup of Ubuntu was Hardy with FF3 as the default browser. Unfortunately, there are a few programs I absolutely need Windows for... otherwise I would have saved myself the complications of dual-booting. Even internet connection worked automatically with Ubuntu, but not with Windows... I haven't even managed to fix it with Windows, Ubuntu is that much easier


 
If you can find an archive of FF2, you can just extract it in your home directory and run it. You would have to symlink your plugins to that FF2 folder though. Let's say you renamed the extracted folder to "firefox2", symlinking would look like this:

*sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/* ~/firefox2/plugins* 

*sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/* ~/firefox2/plugins*

This is only to test whether FF3 has a particular problem with that site, or vice versa. You don't have to do it if you're happy switching between FF and Opera for the time being. Might be worth asking the site if they support FF3 yet, or report a bug to Mozilla.

Edit: I'm overcomplicating things again, I think.  :Smile:  Just execute the following command:

*sudo apt-get install firefox-2*

You should be able to have both FF3 and FF2 installed, which is good for troubleshooting.

----------


## Janeleaper

Thank-you.  Thank-you.  Thank-you. I can now listen to Radio Canada's Espace Musique and BBC radio.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Very good stuff, extreeeeeemely helpful. Thanks.


 



> Thank-you.  Thank-you.  Thank-you. I can now listen to Radio Canada's Espace Musique and BBC radio.


 
You're welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## VanEyck

I followed you how-to a couple of weeks ago, and everything worked great (although I'm having trouble backing up DVDs - but that's for another time).  I wanted to thank you again for the how-to.

My issue now is that the new medibuntu codecs are not updating properly.  When I run upgrade manager, it cannot find the medibuntu repositories.  I'm certain this is a quick fix, but I don't know how to fix it.

----------


## David Wolfe

I've devoted the weekend to getting Hardy Heron running on an older laptop.  Installation went great (the second time), now I'm working on Multimedia plugins.  I'm grateful to have found this thread...

The instructions (for Ubuntu 32-bit) loaded and ran find, no errors.  But while installinng the new packages, the Terminal comes to a separate Java 'License Agreement' page, and I'm not sure what to do next.  When I scroll down the License Agreement, there is a "<Ok>" symbol as if it wants me to click and accept the terms of use.  Clicking that symbol doesn't do anything (didn't think it would in Terminal) but neither does hitting the return key, or anything else.

The Terminal has been 'stuck' on this page for almost an hour.  At the top of the page it does say "Configuring sun-java6-bin" in red.

Do I just need to be patient and let it finish 'configuring', or what do I do to get it moving again?

Thanks for your help.


Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle.
Plato 

"Ain't that da truth!" :Confused:

----------


## David Wolfe

Ok, got it.  It was the Tab key :Brick wall:  

Now I'm watching flashplayer 9 s-l-o-w-l-y load in.  Any comments on how long this whole process takes?  I ask because it was at this point during my first (failed) installation/setup of Ubuntu (before I found this thread) that I stopped flashplayer from loading (after at least 4 hours) thinking that it shouldn't take so long.  

Sorry for being new to all this.  I'm tryin'.

Back to my hard battle...

----------


## ffmpegfailure

I've tried everything. However, eventually what I find happens is that after enabling the medibuntu repositories, I get told that even the packages are for some unknown reason "broken" or more frustratingly, :



```
:~$ sudo apt-get update
Ign cdrom://Edubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 Binary-1 (20070415) feisty/main Translation-en_GB
Ign cdrom://Edubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 Binary-1 (20070415) feisty/restricted Translation-en_GB
Get: 1 http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release.gpg [189B]                  
Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/free Translation-en_GB                 
Get: 2 http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release.gpg [189B]                  
Get: 3 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release.gpg [191B]                  
Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Translation-en_GB        
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Translation-en_GB
Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy/free Translation-en_GB
Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy/non-free Translation-en_GB
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release
Get: 4 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release.gpg [189B]
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Translation-en_GB
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Translation-en_GB
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Translation-en_GB
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/multiverse Translation-en_GB
Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Translation-en_GB   
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Translation-en_GB 
Get: 5 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release.gpg [189B]
Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Translation-en_GB
Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main Translation-en_GB
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/free Packages
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy/free Packages
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy/non-free Packages           
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy/free Sources                
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy/non-free Sources            
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Packages  
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Packages        
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Sources
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/multiverse Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/multiverse Packages
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Sources
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Sources
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Sources
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Sources
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Packages
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Packages
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main Packages
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Sources
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main Sources
Fetched 5B in 0s (6B/s)  
Reading package lists... Done
matthew@K9:~$ sudo apt-get install soundconverter oggconvert
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package oggconvert
```

 with emphasis on the 

```
E: Couldn't find package oggconvert
```

Help!!

----------


## David Wolfe

Got my answer - 12 hours to load these packages, but everything is working awesome, just as advertised.

I'm liking my new laptop.  Thanks!

----------


## Janeleaper

I have a Dell Inspiron loaded with 7.10. I also have absolutely no technical knowledge.

Following your instructions I now have a functioning RealPlayer which will play BBC radio.  I can also listen to Radio Canada's Espace Musique which I think is an embedded MPlayer. However I'm still having problems watching video, and other problems with the visual effects. 

On BBC news, if I try to play back news clips Firefox freezes.  Also, although it is totally unimportant, on my BBC home page the clock has no hands.

On Espace Musique the page normally shows what is playing and what the next track will be, but that information is absent and some of the (flash?) graphics are not downloading properly. It is difficult to describe because it is a very complicated page.

I'm having similar problems on other pages I visit regularly. Any ideas?

----------


## dief-eh?

Hi Jane




> I have a Dell Inspiron loaded with 7.10. I also have absolutely no technical knowledge.
> 
> Following your instructions I now have a functioning RealPlayer which will play BBC radio.  I can also listen to Radio Canada's Espace Musique which I think is an embedded MPlayer. However I'm still having problems watching video, and other problems with the visual effects. 
> 
> On BBC news, if I try to play back news clips Firefox freezes.  Also, although it is totally unimportant, on my BBC home page the clock has no hands.
> 
> I've been using 8.04 LTS for a while now, upgraded pretty much daily, via the frequent Upgrade Manager utility. I just checked the BBC home page, and the clock has *hands*! Woo hoo. The video things mostly work okay, although I'm no tech guru either.
> 
> Not sure how 8.04 works on Inspirons though. YMMV. 
> ...


Hth.

----------


## Janeleaper

I didn't have Flash installed (I thought I did).  With flash installed my media problems seem to have disappeared.  Thanks to all.

----------


## Jenga-kun

I'm having a small problem. I had to reinstall Hardy and I began following the how-to. I did part one and then later I decided to install the flash 10 beta. I followed the instructions but now when I go to youtube or anything that uses flash I'm told that I need the flash plugin. 

Another issue I'm having is with streaming video. My solution is most likely in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=500 but I don't understand what reassuringlyoffensive means by "DO NOT let Update Manager upgrade your system during this process" How do I not let the update manager upgrade my system? Is there a command to use or a certain keystroke?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I'm having a small problem. I had to reinstall Hardy and I began following the how-to. I did part one and then later I decided to install the flash 10 beta. I followed the instructions but now when I go to youtube or anything that uses flash I'm told that I need the flash plugin. 
> 
> Another issue I'm having is with streaming video. My solution is most likely in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=500 but I don't understand what reassuringlyoffensive means by "DO NOT let Update Manager upgrade your system during this process" How do I not let the update manager upgrade my system? Is there a command to use or a certain keystroke?


What browser are you using for Flash? Are you a 32-bit or 64-bit user? Do other sites display Flash properly? Might be worth downgrading to v9 for a while.

How do you not let Update Manager upgrade your system? Just don't click "Install Updates" while you have the Intrepid repos, that's all.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I followed you how-to a couple of weeks ago, and everything worked great (although I'm having trouble backing up DVDs - but that's for another time).  I wanted to thank you again for the how-to.
> 
> My issue now is that the new medibuntu codecs are not updating properly.  When I run upgrade manager, it cannot find the medibuntu repositories.  I'm certain this is a quick fix, but I don't know how to fix it.


Try the section in my how-to which suggests changing your sources from "http" to "ftp". You definitely added the Medibuntu repo yeah? You can check in System > Administration > Software Sources > Third Party Software.

----------


## digf

Thanks very much for your well written instructions. I am now able to watch You Tube etc.but have run into a bit of a problem. All my Gnome games have gone from the add/remove list. When I try to install any of them I receive a message telling me that it conflicts with something that is installed and that I should go to Synaptic to resolve the conflict. When I look at Synaptic I can't see how I can resolve it.
What happens is that when I try to install Gnome games I receive a message telling me that there are *Unresolvable dependancies* and *gnome-games-data Depends:gnome-cards-data (<1:2.23 but 1:2.23.5 is to be installed*

After following your instructions to get the Video Clips resolved when I re-started there were two messages telling me that something wouldn't load and asked did I want to delete them. I rather stupidly said yes so I suspect it maybe that thats causing the problem with the games.
I would appreciate any advice.
Thanks

----------


## Torsion

Thank you, this was very helpful.  It now feels like everything works as it should.  :Smile:

----------


## diego898

I posted on another post but no one has responded. I followed this tutorial and have pretty much everything working, except for the videos on apple trailers. I hear the volume and the video doesnt work. I even followed the information in that single post that details changing all instances of hardy to intrepid and updating it, and changing it back, etc. Is there anything else I can do?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks very much for your well written instructions. I am now able to watch You Tube etc.but have run into a bit of a problem. All my Gnome games have gone from the add/remove list. When I try to install any of them I receive a message telling me that it conflicts with something that is installed and that I should go to Synaptic to resolve the conflict. When I look at Synaptic I can't see how I can resolve it.
> What happens is that when I try to install Gnome games I receive a message telling me that there are *Unresolvable dependancies* and *gnome-games-data Depends:gnome-cards-data (<1:2.23 but 1:2.23.5 is to be installed*
> 
> After following your instructions to get the Video Clips resolved when I re-started there were two messages telling me that something wouldn't load and asked did I want to delete them. I rather stupidly said yes so I suspect it maybe that thats causing the problem with the games.
> I would appreciate any advice.
> Thanks


 
The following command should fix that:

*sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade*

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I posted on another post but no one has responded. I followed this tutorial and have pretty much everything working, except for the videos on apple trailers. I hear the volume and the video doesnt work. I even followed the information in that single post that details changing all instances of hardy to intrepid and updating it, and changing it back, etc. Is there anything else I can do?


 
You only have that issue with Quicktime videos? I'd usually suggest disabling desktop effects, or changing your video output to x11, which is mentioned in the troubleshooting section.

----------


## tarasin

This is an excellent post which has helped me greatly.
Although I did have some problems with the apple trailers after installing the gecko mediaplayer. Rather than using the method you suggested I used a different method to get it working. 

I had previously seen an archlinux forum post which suggested altering a line in the pluginreg.dat file 
from  QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$
to    QuickTime Plug-in 7 / 7:$

This worked for me when I was using mplayer and am happy to say it is working now for the gecko mediaplayer. I was wondering what your thoughts are on this?

Thanks for you help.

----------


## bprof

I would like to thank reassuringlyoffensive for this great guide.

I followed it and I was able finally to watch video on Ubuntu 8. But here is the thing:

I was watching a video and decided to check youtube, played a video on youtube the video played fine but with no sound. I closed both gnome mplayer and firefox and started them back again. I open youtube this time and I was able to play the video and here the sound, but when I opened the video it stoped at second 3 and nothing happened afterwars, any idea?

Thank you,

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I would like to thank reassuringlyoffensive for this great guide.
> 
> I followed it and I was able finally to watch video on Ubuntu 8. But here is the thing:
> 
> I was watching a video and decided to check youtube, played a video on youtube the video played fine but with no sound. I closed both gnome mplayer and firefox and started them back again. I open youtube this time and I was able to play the video and here the sound, but when I opened the video it stoped at second 3 and nothing happened afterwars, any idea?
> 
> Thank you,


 
Thanks for that.  :Smile: 

Have you tried Flash v10 beta? There are installation instructions in the troubleshooting section.

----------


## digf

Hello        Thanks for your reply. I'm sorry to be a pain but I did as you asked with the sudo command but when I tried to install the games they still wouldn't install. 
When I attempted to install using Add/Remove I received the same message as previous, that there is a conflict. I then tried Synaptic and this time received a the following message. 
gnome-games
Depends: gnome-games-data-but it is not going to be installed
Depends: gnome-games-data-but it is not going to be installed  

Thank you again

----------


## diego898

> You only have that issue with Quicktime videos? I'd usually suggest disabling desktop effects, or changing your video output to x11, which is mentioned in the troubleshooting section.


I tried that and still doesnt work. Any idea?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hello        Thanks for your reply. I'm sorry to be a pain but I did as you asked with the sudo command but when I tried to install the games they still wouldn't install. 
> When I attempted to install using Add/Remove I received the same message as previous, that there is a conflict. I then tried Synaptic and this time received a the following message. 
> gnome-games
> Depends: gnome-games-data-but it is not going to be installed
> Depends: gnome-games-data-but it is not going to be installed  
> 
> Thank you again


 
Very odd. Did you search Synaptic and try to install gnome-games-data manually? It's there right?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I tried that and still doesnt work. Any idea?


 
You're sure it only does that with QT vids? I don't get it. Try this:

*sudo apt-get purge non-free-codecs && sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs*

----------


## digf

> Very odd. Did you search Synaptic and try to install gnome-games-data manually? It's there right?


Hello Reassuringlyoffensive    

Problem is fixed. 
When I was writing this message to you explaining that I had tried to install Gnome-games-data as well as Gnome-games I noticed that Gnome-cards-data is already marked in Synaptic as being installed even though I'd received the following message when I tried to install Gnome-Games

Unresolvable dependancies and gnome-games-data Depends:gnome-cards-data (<1:2.23 but 1:2.23.5 is to be installed

I uninstalled it, reinstalled it and then I was able to install Gnome games without a problem.

Thank you once again for your excellent posts and help. A bonus that has come out of this for me is that Compiz Fusion which I couldn't get to work in the past is now working in a limited way. My computer only has a built in graphics card so I don't expect Copiz will work fully until I get a better one but its certainly a bonus to have it working as it is.

Now that I am able to view video clips thanks to you, it makes ubuntu so much more enjoyable.

----------


## El_Belgicano

> This is an excellent post which has helped me greatly.
> Although I did have some problems with the apple trailers after installing the gecko mediaplayer. Rather than using the method you suggested I used a different method to get it working. 
> 
> I had previously seen an archlinux forum post which suggested altering a line in the pluginreg.dat file 
> from  QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$
> to    QuickTime Plug-in 7 / 7:$
> 
> This worked for me when I was using mplayer and am happy to say it is working now for the gecko mediaplayer. I was wondering what your thoughts are on this?
> 
> Thanks for you help.


Works great... (using gutsy btw)  *Apple trailers solved*

----------


## BLTicklemonster

With a fresh installation, I followed this guide, and yes, it works great with one exception regarding DVD playback. The hue is still skewed towards the blue sort of things. I notice that Kaffeine is set for removal by the guide, yet Kaffeine is the only way I have found where I can change my hue back to the correct colors.

I understand that this has something to do with the codecs or something. (also, kaffeine complained that I didn't have the proper win32 codecs, and it gave me a link, so I went to it and got the codecs, but there is no useful information provided on how one would put them where they are to go.) Will the codecs (or whatever) ever be fixed? Is anyone aware of this bug?

So I've installed Kaffeine and DVDs work fine now with a slight hue tweak.

I suppose the other players have a way to adjust the hue, but none of them seem to be where I simpleton like myself can find it.

BUT, having not installed any DVD playing stuff prior to using this guide, my DVDs play immediately thanks to the medibuntu repositories.

THANK YOU FOR A GREAT GUIDE.

----------


## BLTicklemonster

> Haha, thanks.
> 
> The actual "Thanks" icon expires when a post is 60+ days old.


What happens if you go in and edit a period or a comma here and there... ? Does the icon come back for another 60 days? (narcissistic, but hey, your public awaits, man!!!)

----------


## Mor_Rioghain

Hello there, thank you so much for this How-To guide, it's helped a lot. 

I'm a bit new to Ubuntu and I'm working hard to learn all that's necessary to become a better computer user in general. I've had some issues with flash, though, and whilst working in the terminal I had some errors. 

In part 1/5 I received this:
"Package faac is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
E: Package faac has no installation candidate"

I've tried uninstalling and then reinstalling, but it doesn't seem to do anything.

In part 2/5 I received:
"E: Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer"
And:
"E: Couldn't find package gnome-mplayer"

It's starting to get frustrating, but I'm hanging in there. 

Whilst visiting the Apple trailers, I could play everything there just fine, but anything involving flash says that I need to install flash on my computer, though I've done so many times. (In many different ways) Java seems to work as I visited a site to test your Java.

If you need more information, please let me know. I'm not sure what sorts of things are necessary to help fix this.

----------


## daevyd

I'm having a heck of a time installing the sun-java6-plugin.  I'm getting this error message when I tried to follow this threads instructions:

Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
Package icedtea-gcjwebplugin is not installed, so not removed
Package libflash-mozplugin is not installed, so not removed
Package libflashsupport is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-plugin-gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package openjdk-6-jre is not installed, so not removed
Package openjdk-6-jre-headless is not installed, so not removed
Package openjdk-6-jre-lib is not installed, so not removed
Package swfdec-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  sun-java6-jre: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-06-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed or
                          ia32-sun-java6-bin (= 6-06-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable
  sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-06-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).


I'm at a loss with this.

----------


## daevyd

Okay, I got it fixed but now my sound is weird and the video is choppy.  Hmm...

----------


## daevyd

I'm sorry, I forgot to tell how I fixed my first issue about the sun java plug-in.  I had both Terminal and Synaptic Package Manager open.  When I closed them and reopened Package Manager the update took magnificently.  I suppose having them both open at the same time just doesn't work.  Duh on my part, huh?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I'm having a heck of a time installing the sun-java6-plugin.  I'm getting this error message when I tried to follow this threads instructions:
> 
> Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
> Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
> Package icedtea-gcjwebplugin is not installed, so not removed
> Package libflash-mozplugin is not installed, so not removed
> Package libflashsupport is not installed, so not removed
> Package mozilla-plugin-gnash is not installed, so not removed
> Package openjdk-6-jre is not installed, so not removed
> ...


 
Did you try "sudo apt-get -f install" as it suggested? There is also a section in part 1 which has useful commands for getting passed errors.

----------


## shortylonglegs

It appears the medibuntu package has moved?  I even went to medibuntu.org in Firefox and get a 404.  Did it move or cease to exist; or did I miss something?

----------


## daevyd

> Did you try "sudo apt-get -f install" as it suggested? There is also a section in part 1 which has useful commands for getting passed errors.


I did try "sudo apt-get -f install" and the error message you see is what I got... until I closed Terminal and closed then reopened the Synaptic Package Manager.  After that all went well.  Now I have choppy video and Max Headroom-like sound.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> It appears the medibuntu package has moved?  I even went to medibuntu.org in Firefox and get a 404.  Did it move or cease to exist; or did I miss something?


 
Not sure what's going on there. Which package? Maybe you could try changing your sources from http to ftp, instructions for that are in part 1 my how-to.

----------


## shortylonglegs

Its working now.  I have no idea what I was doing wrong.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Its working now.  I have no idea what I was doing wrong.


 
Must have been an issue with the server, not anything you did or didn't do.

----------


## itsjareds

Ahh.. thanks for this How-to. Got my internet streaming audio/video now  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Ahh.. thanks for this How-to. Got my internet streaming audio/video now


 
You're welcome, glad it helped.

----------


## Torsion

Hi,

I noticed after following the directions on *this* page all of the games were removed and a bunch of other stuff was updated / removed.  The video does work but it did some other things.

I'm pretty sure I did everything exactly as the directions said.  Here is what happened after entering the command.  Was I supposed to say *no* when it said, "_Need to get 37.9MB of archives.
After this operation, 34.8MB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]?_"



```
$ sudo apt-get purge gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer && sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libartsc0 libsvga1 mplayer libamrnb3 libamrwb3 libenca0 mplayer-skins
  libggi2 libgii1 libgii1-target-x libxvmc1 libaudio2
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  gecko-mediaplayer* gnome-mplayer*
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 918 not upgraded.
After this operation, 1139kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 99263 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing gecko-mediaplayer ...
Purging configuration files for gecko-mediaplayer ...
Removing gnome-mplayer ...
Purging configuration files for gnome-mplayer ...
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libmono-cairo2.0-cil guile-1.8-libs libgmp3c2
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  capplets-data cups cups-bsd cups-client cups-common cupsys cupsys-bsd
  cupsys-client cupsys-common findutils gnome-cards-data gnome-control-center
  gnome-games-data gnome-settings-daemon gtk2-engines-pixbuf guile-1.8-libs
  libc6 libc6-i386 libcairo2 libcamel1.2-12 libcups2 libcupsimage2 libcupsys2
  libebook1.2-9 libecal1.2-7 libedataserver1.2-11 libeel2-2 libgcrypt11
  libggz2 libggzcore9 libggzmod4 libglade2.0-cil libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-cil
  libgmp3c2 libgnome-desktop-2-7 libgnome-window-settings1 libgnomecanvas2-0
  libgnomecups1.0-1 libgnutls26 libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-cil libgtkhtml2-0
  libgtkhtml3.14-19 libpango1.0-0 libpango1.0-common libpopt0 libselinux1
  libxcb-render-util0 libxcb-render0 nautilus nautilus-data nautilus-share
Suggested packages:
  cups-driver-gutenprint xpdf-korean xpdf-japanese xpdf-chinese-traditional
  xpdf-chinese-simplified kdeprint gtklp cups-pt xpp esound-clients xrdb
  glibc-doc rng-tools monodoc-gtk2.0-manual gnutls-bin libgtkhtml3.14-dbg
  ttf-thryomanes ttf-baekmuk ttf-arphic-gbsn00lp ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp
  ttf-arphic-gkai00mp ttf-arphic-bkai00mp samba
Recommended packages:
  avahi-utils gnome-games-extra-data ggzcore-bin libglib2.0-data
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  deskbar-applet f-spot gnome-games gnome-utils libdeskbar-tracker
  libgail-common libgail18 libgnome2.0-cil libgnomeprint2.2-0
  libgnomeprintui2.2-0 libgtksourceview1.0-0 python-gnome2-desktop tomboy
  ubuntu-desktop
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  cups cups-bsd cups-client cups-common gecko-mediaplayer gnome-mplayer
  guile-1.8-libs libcamel1.2-12 libcups2 libedataserver1.2-11 libgmp3c2
  libgnome-desktop-2-7 libgnutls26 libxcb-render-util0 libxcb-render0
The following packages will be upgraded:
  capplets-data cupsys cupsys-bsd cupsys-client cupsys-common findutils
  gnome-cards-data gnome-control-center gnome-games-data gnome-settings-daemon
  gtk2-engines-pixbuf libc6 libc6-i386 libcairo2 libcupsimage2 libcupsys2
  libebook1.2-9 libecal1.2-7 libeel2-2 libgcrypt11 libggz2 libggzcore9
  libggzmod4 libglade2.0-cil libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-cil
  libgnome-window-settings1 libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnomecups1.0-1 libgtk2.0-0
  libgtk2.0-cil libgtkhtml2-0 libgtkhtml3.14-19 libpango1.0-0
  libpango1.0-common libpopt0 libselinux1 nautilus nautilus-data
  nautilus-share
40 upgraded, 15 newly installed, 14 to remove and 868 not upgraded.
Need to get 37.9MB of archives.
After this operation, 34.8MB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main findutils 4.4.0-2ubuntu3 [474kB]
Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libc6-i386 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu6 [3743kB]
Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libc6 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu6 [4853kB]
Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libxcb-render0 1.1-1.1 [11.0kB]
Get:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libxcb-render-util0 0.2+git36-1 [9724B]
Get:6 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libcairo2 1.6.4-6ubuntu1 [555kB]
Get:7 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libselinux1 2.0.65-2 [77.5kB] 
Get:8 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libglib2.0-0 2.17.4-1 [841kB] 
Get:9 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libpango1.0-common 1.21.3-0ubuntu1 [58.5kB]
Get:10 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libpango1.0-0 1.21.3-0ubuntu1 [317kB]
Get:11 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libgnomecanvas2-0 2.20.1.1-1ubuntu1 [102kB]
Get:12 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libpopt0 1.14-4 [29.6kB]     
Get:13 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libgtkhtml3.14-19 3.23.5-0ubuntu1 [347kB]
Get:14 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libedataserver1.2-11 2.23.4-0ubuntu1 [120kB]
Get:15 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libcamel1.2-12 2.23.4-0ubuntu1 [351kB]
Get:16 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libebook1.2-9 2.23.4-0ubuntu1 [92.6kB]
Get:17 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main gnome-control-center 1:2.23.5-0ubuntu1 [411kB]
Get:18 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libgnome-window-settings1 1:2.23.5-0ubuntu1 [68.3kB]
Get:19 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main capplets-data 1:2.23.5-0ubuntu1 [338kB]
Get:20 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main gnome-settings-daemon 2.23.5-0ubuntu1 [279kB]
Get:21 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libgnome-desktop-2-7 1:2.23.5-0ubuntu2 [100kB]
Get:22 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main nautilus 1:2.23.5.1-0ubuntu2 [963kB]
Get:23 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libeel2-2 2.23.5-0ubuntu1 [197kB]
Get:24 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main nautilus-data 1:2.23.5.1-0ubuntu2 [899kB]
Get:25 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main nautilus-share 0.7.2-0ubuntu6 [33.3kB]
Get:26 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libgtkhtml2-0 2.11.1-2ubuntu1 [256kB]
Get:27 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main gtk2-engines-pixbuf 2.13.5-0ubuntu2 [263kB]
Get:28 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libcupsys2 1.3.8-1 [50.4kB]  
Get:29 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libgcrypt11 1.4.1-1ubuntu1 [235kB]
Get:30 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libgnutls26 2.4.1-1 [411kB]  
Get:31 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libcups2 1.3.8-1 [165kB]     
Get:32 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libgtk2.0-0 2.13.5-0ubuntu2 [2631kB]
Get:33 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main cupsys 1.3.8-1 [50.4kB]      
Get:34 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main cupsys-bsd 1.3.8-1 [50.4kB]  
Get:35 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main cupsys-client 1.3.8-1 [50.4kB]
Get:36 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libcupsimage2 1.3.8-1 [51.9kB]
Get:37 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe cupsys-common 1.3.8-1 [3932B]
Get:38 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main cups-common 1.3.8-1 [1152kB] 
Get:39 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main cups-client 1.3.8-1 [118kB]  
Get:40 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main cups-bsd 1.3.8-1 [37.1kB]    
Get:41 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main cups 1.3.8-1 [2004kB]        
Get:42 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/multiverse gnome-mplayer 0.6.3-0ubuntu1 [243kB]
Get:43 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/multiverse gecko-mediaplayer 0.6.3-0ubuntu1 [171kB]
Get:44 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main gnome-games-data 1:2.23.5-0ubuntu1 [12.0MB]
Get:45 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main gnome-cards-data 1:2.23.5-0ubuntu1 [423kB]
Get:46 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libgmp3c2 2:4.2.2+dfsg-3ubuntu1 [214kB]
Get:47 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main guile-1.8-libs 1.8.5+1-1 [746kB]
Get:48 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libecal1.2-7 2.23.4-0ubuntu1 [272kB]
Get:49 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libggz2 0.0.14.1-1 [37.4kB]  
Get:50 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libggzcore9 0.0.14.1-1 [62.0kB]
Get:51 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libggzmod4 0.0.14.1-1 [10.7kB]
Get:52 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libglib2.0-cil 2.12.1-1ubuntu1 [167kB]
Get:53 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libgtk2.0-cil 2.12.1-1ubuntu1 [764kB]
Get:54 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libglade2.0-cil 2.12.1-1ubuntu1 [21.1kB]
Get:55 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main libgnomecups1.0-1 0.2.3-2 [32.4kB]
Fetched 37.9MB in 1min47s (352kB/s)                                            
Extracting templates from packages: 100%
Preconfiguring packages ...
(Reading database ... 99171 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing libdeskbar-tracker ...
Removing deskbar-applet ...
Removing f-spot ...
Removing gnome-games ...
Removing ubuntu-desktop ...
Removing gnome-utils ...
Processing triggers for libc6 ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
(Reading database ... 98120 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace findutils 4.2.32-1ubuntu2 (using .../findutils_4.4.0-2ubuntu3_amd64.deb) ...
Ignoring nonregistered document `findutils'
Unpacking replacement findutils ...
Setting up findutils (4.4.0-2ubuntu3) ...

(Reading database ... 98121 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace libc6-i386 2.7-10ubuntu3 (using .../libc6-i386_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libc6-i386 ...
Preparing to replace libc6 2.7-10ubuntu3 (using .../libc6_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libc6 ...
Setting up libc6 (2.8~20080505-0ubuntu6) ...
Installing new version of config file /etc/gai.conf ...

Processing triggers for libc6 ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
Selecting previously deselected package libxcb-render0.
(Reading database ... 98129 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking libxcb-render0 (from .../libxcb-render0_1.1-1.1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxcb-render-util0.
Unpacking libxcb-render-util0 (from .../libxcb-render-util0_0.2+git36-1_amd64.deb) ...
Preparing to replace libcairo2 1.6.0-0ubuntu2 (using .../libcairo2_1.6.4-6ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libcairo2 ...
Preparing to replace libselinux1 2.0.55-0ubuntu4 (using .../libselinux1_2.0.65-2_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libselinux1 ...
Setting up libselinux1 (2.0.65-2) ...

Processing triggers for libc6 ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
(Reading database ... 98144 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace libglib2.0-0 2.16.3-1ubuntu3 (using .../libglib2.0-0_2.17.4-1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libglib2.0-0 ...
Preparing to replace libpango1.0-common 1.20.5-0ubuntu1 (using .../libpango1.0-common_1.21.3-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Cleaning up font configuration of pango...
Cleaning up category xfont..
Unpacking replacement libpango1.0-common ...
Preparing to replace libpango1.0-0 1.20.5-0ubuntu1 (using .../libpango1.0-0_1.21.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libpango1.0-0 ...
Preparing to replace libgnomecanvas2-0 2.20.1.1-1 (using .../libgnomecanvas2-0_2.20.1.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libgnomecanvas2-0 ...
Preparing to replace libpopt0 1.10-3build1 (using .../libpopt0_1.14-4_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libpopt0 ...
Preparing to replace libgtkhtml3.14-19 3.18.2-0ubuntu1 (using .../libgtkhtml3.14-19_3.23.5-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libgtkhtml3.14-19 ...
Selecting previously deselected package libedataserver1.2-11.
Unpacking libedataserver1.2-11 (from .../libedataserver1.2-11_2.23.4-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libcamel1.2-12.
Unpacking libcamel1.2-12 (from .../libcamel1.2-12_2.23.4-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Preparing to replace libebook1.2-9 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 (using .../libebook1.2-9_2.23.4-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libebook1.2-9 ...
Preparing to replace gnome-control-center 1:2.22.1-0ubuntu4.1 (using .../gnome-control-center_1%3a2.23.5-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement gnome-control-center ...
Preparing to replace libgnome-window-settings1 1:2.22.1-0ubuntu4.1 (using .../libgnome-window-settings1_1%3a2.23.5-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libgnome-window-settings1 ...
Preparing to replace capplets-data 1:2.22.1-0ubuntu4.1 (using .../capplets-data_1%3a2.23.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Removing obsolete conffile /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/font-method.conf ...
Removing obsolete conffile /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/theme-method.conf ...
Unpacking replacement capplets-data ...
Preparing to replace gnome-settings-daemon 2.22.1-0ubuntu2 (using .../gnome-settings-daemon_2.23.5-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement gnome-settings-daemon ...
Selecting previously deselected package libgnome-desktop-2-7.
Unpacking libgnome-desktop-2-7 (from .../libgnome-desktop-2-7_1%3a2.23.5-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
Preparing to replace nautilus 1:2.22.3-0ubuntu2 (using .../nautilus_1%3a2.23.5.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement nautilus ...
Preparing to replace libeel2-2 2.22.2-0ubuntu1 (using .../libeel2-2_2.23.5-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libeel2-2 ...
Preparing to replace nautilus-data 1:2.22.3-0ubuntu2 (using .../nautilus-data_1%3a2.23.5.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement nautilus-data ...
Preparing to replace nautilus-share 0.7.2-0ubuntu5 (using .../nautilus-share_0.7.2-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement nautilus-share ...
Preparing to replace libgtkhtml2-0 2.11.1-1 (using .../libgtkhtml2-0_2.11.1-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libgtkhtml2-0 ...
(Reading database ... 98161 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing libgail-common ...
Removing libgail18 ...
Processing triggers for libc6 ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
(Reading database ... 98146 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace gtk2-engines-pixbuf 2.12.9-3ubuntu4 (using .../gtk2-engines-pixbuf_2.13.5-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement gtk2-engines-pixbuf ...
Preparing to replace libcupsys2 1.3.7-1ubuntu3 (using .../libcupsys2_1.3.8-1_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libcupsys2 ...
Preparing to replace libgcrypt11 1.2.4-2ubuntu7 (using .../libgcrypt11_1.4.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libgcrypt11 ...
Selecting previously deselected package libgnutls26.
Unpacking libgnutls26 (from .../libgnutls26_2.4.1-1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libcups2.
Unpacking libcups2 (from .../libcups2_1.3.8-1_amd64.deb) ...
Preparing to replace libgtk2.0-0 2.12.9-3ubuntu4 (using .../libgtk2.0-0_2.13.5-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libgtk2.0-0 ...
(Reading database ... 98165 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing tomboy ...
Removing libgnome2.0-cil ...
Removing python-gnome2-desktop ...
Removing libgtksourceview1.0-0 ...
Removing libgnomeprintui2.2-0 ...
Removing libgnomeprint2.2-0 ...
Processing triggers for libc6 ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
(Reading database ... 97656 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace cupsys 1.3.7-1ubuntu3 (using .../cupsys_1.3.8-1_all.deb) ...
Ignoring nonregistered document `cupsys'
 * Stopping Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                           [ OK ] 
Unpacking replacement cupsys ...
dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/etc/cups/ppd': Directory not empty
dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/etc/cups/ssl': Directory not empty
dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/var/log/cups': Directory not empty
dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/var/cache/cups': Directory not empty
dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/var/run/cups': Directory not empty
Preparing to replace cupsys-bsd 1.3.7-1ubuntu3 (using .../cupsys-bsd_1.3.8-1_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement cupsys-bsd ...
Preparing to replace cupsys-client 1.3.7-1ubuntu3 (using .../cupsys-client_1.3.8-1_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement cupsys-client ...
Preparing to replace libcupsimage2 1.3.7-1ubuntu3 (using .../libcupsimage2_1.3.8-1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libcupsimage2 ...
Preparing to replace cupsys-common 1.3.7-1ubuntu3 (using .../cupsys-common_1.3.8-1_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement cupsys-common ...
Selecting previously deselected package cups-common.
Unpacking cups-common (from .../cups-common_1.3.8-1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package cups-client.
Unpacking cups-client (from .../cups-client_1.3.8-1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package cups-bsd.
Unpacking cups-bsd (from .../cups-bsd_1.3.8-1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package cups.
Unpacking cups (from .../cups_1.3.8-1_amd64.deb) ...
 Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/cupsys ...
   /etc/rc1.d/K80cupsys
   /etc/rc2.d/S20cupsys
   /etc/rc3.d/S20cupsys
   /etc/rc4.d/S20cupsys
   /etc/rc5.d/S20cupsys
Removing obsolete unchanged /etc/default/cupsys...
Removing obsolete unchanged /etc/init.d/cupsys...
Removing obsolete unchanged /etc/pam.d/cupsys...
Removing obsolete unchanged /etc/logrotate.d/cupsys...
Selecting previously deselected package gnome-mplayer.
Unpacking gnome-mplayer (from .../gnome-mplayer_0.6.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gecko-mediaplayer.
Unpacking gecko-mediaplayer (from .../gecko-mediaplayer_0.6.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Preparing to replace gnome-games-data 1:2.22.2.1-0ubuntu1 (using .../gnome-games-data_1%3a2.23.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement gnome-games-data ...
Preparing to replace gnome-cards-data 1:2.22.2.1-0ubuntu1 (using .../gnome-cards-data_1%3a2.23.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement gnome-cards-data ...
Selecting previously deselected package libgmp3c2.
Unpacking libgmp3c2 (from .../libgmp3c2_2%3a4.2.2+dfsg-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package guile-1.8-libs.
Unpacking guile-1.8-libs (from .../guile-1.8-libs_1.8.5+1-1_amd64.deb) ...
Preparing to replace libecal1.2-7 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 (using .../libecal1.2-7_2.23.4-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libecal1.2-7 ...
Preparing to replace libggz2 0.0.14-1 (using .../libggz2_0.0.14.1-1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libggz2 ...
Preparing to replace libggzcore9 0.0.14-2 (using .../libggzcore9_0.0.14.1-1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libggzcore9 ...
Preparing to replace libggzmod4 0.0.14-2 (using .../libggzmod4_0.0.14.1-1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libggzmod4 ...
Preparing to replace libglib2.0-cil 2.12.0-2ubuntu3 (using .../libglib2.0-cil_2.12.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libglib2.0-cil ...
Preparing to replace libgtk2.0-cil 2.12.0-2ubuntu3 (using .../libgtk2.0-cil_2.12.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libgtk2.0-cil ...
Preparing to replace libglade2.0-cil 2.12.0-2ubuntu3 (using .../libglade2.0-cil_2.12.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libglade2.0-cil ...
Preparing to replace libgnomecups1.0-1 0.2.3-1ubuntu1 (using .../libgnomecups1.0-1_0.2.3-2_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libgnomecups1.0-1 ...
Setting up libc6-i386 (2.8~20080505-0ubuntu6) ...

Setting up libxcb-render0 (1.1-1.1) ...

Setting up libxcb-render-util0 (0.2+git36-1) ...

Setting up libcairo2 (1.6.4-6ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libglib2.0-0 (2.17.4-1) ...

Setting up libpango1.0-common (1.21.3-0ubuntu1) ...
Cleaning up font configuration of pango...
Cleaning up category xfont..
Updating font configuration of pango...
Cleaning up category xfont..
Updating category xfont..

Setting up libpango1.0-0 (1.21.3-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libgcrypt11 (1.4.1-1ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libgnutls26 (2.4.1-1) ...

Setting up libcups2 (1.3.8-1) ...

Setting up libgtk2.0-0 (2.13.5-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up libgnomecanvas2-0 (2.20.1.1-1ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libpopt0 (1.14-4) ...

Setting up libgtkhtml3.14-19 (3.23.5-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libedataserver1.2-11 (2.23.4-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libcamel1.2-12 (2.23.4-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libebook1.2-9 (2.23.4-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libgnome-desktop-2-7 (1:2.23.5-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up libgnome-window-settings1 (1:2.23.5-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up capplets-data (1:2.23.5-0ubuntu1) ...
Installing new version of config file /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-at-session.desktop ...

Setting up gnome-settings-daemon (2.23.5-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up gnome-control-center (1:2.23.5-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libeel2-2 (2.23.5-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up nautilus-data (1:2.23.5.1-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up nautilus (1:2.23.5.1-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up nautilus-share (0.7.2-0ubuntu6) ...
Setting up libgtkhtml2-0 (2.11.1-2ubuntu1) ...

Setting up gtk2-engines-pixbuf (2.13.5-0ubuntu2) ...
Setting up libcupsys2 (1.3.8-1) ...
Setting up libcupsimage2 (1.3.8-1) ...

Setting up cups-common (1.3.8-1) ...
Setting up cups (1.3.8-1) ...
Reloading AppArmor profiles : done.
 * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                           [ OK ] 

Setting up cupsys (1.3.8-1) ...
Setting up cups-client (1.3.8-1) ...

Setting up cups-bsd (1.3.8-1) ...

Setting up cupsys-bsd (1.3.8-1) ...
Setting up cupsys-client (1.3.8-1) ...
Setting up cupsys-common (1.3.8-1) ...
Setting up gnome-mplayer (0.6.3-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up gecko-mediaplayer (0.6.3-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up gnome-cards-data (1:2.23.5-0ubuntu1) ...
Setting up gnome-games-data (1:2.23.5-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libgmp3c2 (2:4.2.2+dfsg-3ubuntu1) ...

Setting up guile-1.8-libs (1.8.5+1-1) ...

Setting up libecal1.2-7 (2.23.4-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libggz2 (0.0.14.1-1) ...

Setting up libggzcore9 (0.0.14.1-1) ...

Setting up libggzmod4 (0.0.14.1-1) ...

Setting up libglib2.0-cil (2.12.1-1ubuntu1) ...
Setting up libgtk2.0-cil (2.12.1-1ubuntu1) ...
Setting up libglade2.0-cil (2.12.1-1ubuntu1) ...
Setting up libgnomecups1.0-1 (0.2.3-2) ...

Processing triggers for libc6 ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
```

----------


## ubuntu-freak

No, you did the right thing. Have you tried reinstalling the games? If it's gonna cause random problems like that then I will have to remove the post. I'm gonna try the alternative Quicktime tomorrow also.

----------


## happy-and-lost

> It appears the medibuntu package has moved?  I even went to medibuntu.org in Firefox and get a 404.  Did it move or cease to exist; or did I miss something?


Same issue here, seems to have been down more than a week now.

----------


## Bablefish

There is actually an easier way to install Real Player just go here  http://www.debianadmin.com/install-r...h-and-sid.html

----------


## Torsion

> No, you did the right thing. Have you tried reinstalling the games? If it's gonna cause random problems like that then I will have to remove the post. I'm gonna try the alternative Quicktime tomorrow also.


Well, I think you're right and the games could probably be reinstalled.  It was just when I saw updates to Nautilus and some other things that I wasn't really sure about when I started to wonder.  Nevertheless, the work around did solve the problem of not being able to view certain Quicktime trailers, and if you say that the other things that were updated shouldn't cause a problem then that's good enough for me.  Maybe you could confirm some of the things it did, since I'm not sure what some of it means.  

And thank you very much for the great guide, as it was very helpful in getting all the video working.

----------


## smooth3006

good thread but is there any way to install and ensure that the Gecko Media Player will work with all types of videos ? i mean i don't want to have to do that special tweaking you were talking about. can i just use the MPlayer plugin instead ? im running hardy x64.

----------


## roscoecd

Hi, 
I am a new Ubuntu user from India. I recently installed Hardy on my Dell Inspiron E1405 laptop. But I have been facing problems with the video. I can't play any movie dvd's, vcd's or even dvd's with pictures on it. The audio is working fine....I can play audio cd's perfectly. But totem and vlc both don't work with video. I have done all that you asked to do in the beginning of the tutorial.....medibuntu, installing sun java etc.....but it still doesn't work. It is getting quite frustrating....because everything seems to work perfectly except this!

This is what I got when i performed the commands you mentioned at the beginning of the tutorial:


rcd@rcd-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common icedtea-gcjwebplugin libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll liblame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
Package icedtea-gcjwebplugin is not installed, so not removed
Package libflash-mozplugin is not installed, so not removed
Package libflashsupport is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-plugin-gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package openjdk-6-jre is not installed, so not removed
Package openjdk-6-jre-headless is not installed, so not removed
Package openjdk-6-jre-lib is not installed, so not removed
Package swfdec-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
alsa-oss is already the newest version.
faac is already the newest version.
faad is already the newest version.
flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-pitfdll is already the newest version.
liblame0 is already the newest version.
non-free-codecs is already the newest version.
sun-java6-fonts is already the newest version.
sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version.
unrar is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.


rcd@rcd-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 libdvdnav4 vlc
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
libdvdcss2 is already the newest version.
libdvdread3 is already the newest version.
libdvdread3 set to manually installed.
libdvdnav4 is already the newest version.
libdvdnav4 set to manually installed.
vlc is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.


Would be really grateful if you could help me to get this problem sorted out. Remember this is my first time with Ubuntu.....so you might have make it a bit simple.

Thanks,
Roscoe.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi, 
> I am a new Ubuntu user from India. I recently installed Hardy on my Dell Inspiron E1405 laptop. But I have been facing problems with the video. I can't play any movie dvd's, vcd's or even dvd's with pictures on it. The audio is working fine....I can play audio cd's perfectly. But totem and vlc both don't work with video. I have done all that you asked to do in the beginning of the tutorial.....medibuntu, installing sun java etc.....but it still doesn't work. It is getting quite frustrating....because everything seems to work perfectly except this!
> 
> This is what I got when i performed the commands you mentioned at the beginning of the tutorial:
> 
> 
> rcd@rcd-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common icedtea-gcjwebplugin libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll liblame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> ...


I think you need to set the region of your DVD drive, you can find the instructions in the troubleshooting section.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Same issue here, seems to have been down more than a week now.


It's working again for him now. Try going to System > Administration > Software Sources > Third Party Software and then change the Medibuntu sources from http to ftp, then perform an apt-get update.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> There is actually an easier way to install Real Player just go here  http://www.debianadmin.com/install-r...h-and-sid.html


How is that easier than downloading a Deb and double-clicking on it? It's not even a link with instructions for installing RealPlayer 11. Not to mention the fact you don't need RealPlayer if you have Gecko Media Player and MPlayer (GNOME MPlayer).

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Well, I think you're right and the games could probably be reinstalled.  It was just when I saw updates to Nautilus and some other things that I wasn't really sure about when I started to wonder.  Nevertheless, the work around did solve the problem of not being able to view certain Quicktime trailers, and if you say that the other things that were updated shouldn't cause a problem then that's good enough for me.  Maybe you could confirm some of the things it did, since I'm not sure what some of it means.  
> 
> And thank you very much for the great guide, as it was very helpful in getting all the video working.


Could you install the games again?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> good thread but is there any way to install and ensure that the Gecko Media Player will work with all types of videos ? i mean i don't want to have to do that special tweaking you were talking about. can i just use the MPlayer plugin instead ? im running hardy x64.


Gecko Media Player uses MPlayer. Check the "tweak" link again today and try the first method.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> This is an excellent post which has helped me greatly.
> Although I did have some problems with the apple trailers after installing the gecko mediaplayer. Rather than using the method you suggested I used a different method to get it working. 
> 
> I had previously seen an archlinux forum post which suggested altering a line in the pluginreg.dat file 
> from  QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$
> to    QuickTime Plug-in 7 / 7:$
> 
> This worked for me when I was using mplayer and am happy to say it is working now for the gecko mediaplayer. I was wondering what your thoughts are on this?
> 
> Thanks for you help.


Thanks, I've made this method the first one to try. If it's really as simple as that I'll remove my (yet again) overcomplicated method.  :Smile:

----------


## Torsion

> Thanks, I've made this method the first one to try. If it's really as simple as that I'll remove my (yet again) overcomplicated method.


How would the first method work for those who use browsers like Seamonkey?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> How would the first method work for those who use browsers like Seamonkey?


 
Seamonkey should have a pluginreg.dat file in the profile folder.

----------


## smooth3006

gecko works great now, thanks.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> the new method you gave for getting gecko media player to work with quicktime doesn't work after a system reboot. it reverts back to the 6.0 plugin for some reason? i really don't want to try the 2nd option as i don't want to mess with possibly putting a buggy pre-release version of ubuntu on my system. can you find a permanent fix for this issue ?


 
Really?? Now you see why I haven't added either method to my how-to yet. 

Saying that, method 2 worked well for me. You won't be installing the whole of Intrepid, just the newer versions of GNOME MPlayer and Gecko Media Player, plus some packages they depend on. Personally, I've experienced no problems. I may install Hardy fresh again, then make sure the second method is still safe. My warning may be too strong.

----------


## smooth3006

i thought i deleted my post, i tried it again and it seemed to work now. ill report back if i have any issues in the future.

----------


## Dubbayoo

Well I have finally solved my problems. I had the gecko player working fine using the instructions here UNTIL the final release of Firefox3. Sometime around that point streaming videos still played but not automatically; once I clicked the window they would open several external mplayer windows then begin to play. Redoing the install steps did not work.

I finally uninstalled a Firefox addon called "mediaplayerconnectivity". I don't recall installing that but I must have at some point. Once I uninstalled that streaming worked fine for everything except apple trailers. Editing pluginreg.dat and changing Quicktime to 7.0 as the instructions here say to do fixed that issue. 

Big thanks to everyone in the thread.

----------


## Torsion

I think a recent update installed by the update manager may have caused Quicktime to stop functioning.  It worked fine a few days ago, until after 12 updates were installed today and it no longer works.  It now comes up with a popup stating to get the latest Quicktime player.

Anyone else have this issue after updating?

----------


## armageddon08

Could somebody tell me how do I convert flv vids to other formats? Also a good audio conversion tool which can convert mp3 to aac and more.....?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Could somebody tell me how do I convert flv vids to other formats? Also a good audio conversion tool which can convert mp3 to aac and more.....?


 
It's in my how-to.

WinFF to convert vids, or extract audio from vids and, Sound Converter/Konverter to convert between audio formats.

----------


## armageddon08

> It's in my how-to.
> 
> WinFF to convert vids, or extract audio from vids and, Sound Converter/Konverter to convert between audio formats.


Got it. Thanks..... :Guitar:

----------


## Dyffo

I would appreciate some guidance ! since I installed a package of upgrades I have lost my Sound !. The Vol Control emblem has a red error mark, my error message is  " NO VOLUME CONTROL G Streamer plugins and or devices found "
I have tried everything - but to no avail. :Confused:

----------


## tarasin

Glad you like it. I have found a few problems with this method such as:
after a reboot it stopped working so I looked at the pluginreg.dat and noticed it had regenerated a new quicktime entry 'quicktime 6.0/7' which appeared above the 'quicktime 7/7' entry.
So I reversed the order of the entrys to make it read:
quicktime 7/7
quicktime 6.0/7
rebooted and it works fine now.

Also problems arose after installing seamonkey, a new pluginreg.dat appeared in ./mozzilla which firefox read before looking at the one in the firefox folder.
I also ran into problems when I installed ubuntu-desktop 'as I originally was running Kubuntu', it altered the pluginreg.dat file and I went through the same procedure again and it worked fine after that.

So there are some issues to be worked out with this such as how and when to alter the pluginreg.dat file.
I will give it some thought and see if there is a simple solution to it.
Hope this helps.

----------


## Glucklich

After I done this tutorial, the converting of avi to mp4 worked great.
But when I verify the system updates I get this error:

W: Erro GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: As seguintes assinaturas não puderam ser verificadas porque a chave pública não está disponível: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783

It means "the following signatures could not been verified because the public key is not available". But the Medibuntu files seem to be updated, so I don't get it.

What have I done wrong or how can I get it back to normal?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> After I done this tutorial, the converting of avi to mp4 worked great.
> But when I verify the system updates I get this error:
> 
> W: Erro GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: As seguintes assinaturas não puderam ser verificadas porque a chave pública não está disponível: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
> 
> It means "the following signatures could not been verified because the public key is not available". But the Medibuntu files seem to be updated, so I don't get it.
> 
> What have I done wrong or how can I get it back to normal?


You need to install the key, but it won't stop you being able to download and install packages. Install the GPG key with this command:

*wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update*

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Added links to a Russian translation of my how-to, thanks Leech333  :Smile: 

Added a download link for Adobe Flash Player v10, beta 1. It works better than beta 2, so give it a try. Sorry for the delay, I kept forgetting to upload it and provide a link.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

I've announced the Russian translation in Forum Feedback & Help.

----------


## mick222

hi flash was working fine up until a couple of days ago i am running linuxmint elyssia . I tried to follow your tutorial to reinstall which worked great in Hardy but i cant get flash to install  tried synaptic failed there to . 



> --13:04:24--  http://download.macromedia.com/pub/l..._051508.tar.gz
>            => `./flashplayer10_install_linux_051508.tar.gz'
> Resolving download.macromedia.com... 88.221.171.191
> Connecting to download.macromedia.com|88.221.171.191|:80... connected.
> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
> 13:04:24 ERROR 404: Not Found.
> 
> download failed
> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.


 Thanxs for a great tutorial

----------


## Dyffo

THIS SOLVED MY PROBLEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please open a Terminal from the menu Applications->Accessories->Terminal and type:

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> THIS SOLVED MY PROBLEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please open a Terminal from the menu Applications->Accessories->Terminal and type:
> 
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r


 
Great, but solved what problem?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> hi flash was working fine up until a couple of days ago i am running linuxmint elyssia . I tried to follow your tutorial to reinstall which worked great in Hardy but i cant get flash to install  tried synaptic failed there to . 
> 
>  Thanxs for a great tutorial


 
Mint? I thought it was installed by default. The instructions for pre-Hardy systems may work for Mint.

----------


## Dyffo

> Great, but solved what problem?


THIS ONE POST 658 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




 Thumbs down  Re: Comprehensive Multimedia & Video How-to
I would appreciate some guidance ! since I installed a package of upgrades I have lost my Sound !. The Vol Control emblem has a red error mark, my error message is " NO VOLUME CONTROL G Streamer plugins and or devices found "
I have tried everything - but to no avail.

----------


## mick222

> Mint? I thought it was installed by default. The instructions for pre-Hardy systems may work for Mint.]


It was installed but somehow i messed up my system. I don't know if the repos are right as synaptic gives this error when i try to install from there 


> Package flashplayer-nonfree has no available version, but exists in the database.
> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list


The version of mint i have is based on Hardy so i thgought the hardy instructions would work.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> THIS ONE POST 658 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Thumbs down  Re: Comprehensive Multimedia & Video How-to
> I would appreciate some guidance ! since I installed a package of upgrades I have lost my Sound !. The Vol Control emblem has a red error mark, my error message is " NO VOLUME CONTROL G Streamer plugins and or devices found "
> I have tried everything - but to no avail.


 
I'm glad you got it fixed, but if your problem was caused by my how-to, I and everyone else would have the same problem.

----------


## izak

Hi, Thanks for the comprehensive HOWTO. Could you please help me? I can't get my flash to work. I'm running Hardy 64bit.

I've run 



```
sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash nspluginwrapper swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
```

followed by 



```
sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
```

which then installs nspluginwrapper and flashplugin-nonfree, after downloading the tarball from adobe's website. 

However, when I restart firfox I still get "Additional plugins are required to play the media on this page".

I have also tried the alternative manual installation instructions, which starts with copying the .so file to my desktop (after first purging again) but no results. (Btw: you should modify the instructions; if you purge nspluginwrapper then those manual installation instructions wont work, because you first have to re-install it, which is not included in the list of commands)

What can I do to diagnose this problem? 

The frustrating thing is, it worked an hour ago, before I uninstalled it in an attempt to get the debugger version on flash player (which comes with flex3 SDK) installed. This I attempted using your manual installation instructions. However, since these previously also did not work for the normal player, it came as no surprise when they failed with the debugger version of the .so file as well. I have since removed every trace of that attempt, and attempted to reinstall the player using apt-get, a method that previously worked, but no longer does.

please help...

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi, Thanks for the comprehensive HOWTO. Could you please help me? I can't get my flash to work. I'm running Hardy 64bit.
> 
> I've run 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash nspluginwrapper swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
> ```
> ...


 
Not sure how I can help, a manual installation of v10 beta 1 should work fine. Also, nspluginwrapper isn't removed when you purge just flashplugin-nonfree.

You could try rebooting and/or deleting the pluginreg.dat file.

----------


## flipteo

*deleted*

----------


## izak

Thanks for the reply. I'll try deleting the .dat file tonight. Maybe rebooting also might have fixed it...

Supposing I get it to work again, and I want to replace the existing libflashplayer.so with the one included as part of flex SDK (debugger version); can I simply replace the file in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree with the new one? 

In your instructions you explicitly purge nspluginwrapper:




> Will both 32-bit and 64-bit users copy and paste this command into the terminal:
> 
> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash *nspluginwrapper* swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for the reply. I'll try deleting the .dat file tonight. Maybe rebooting also might have fixed it...
> 
> Supposing I get it to work again, and I want to replace the existing libflashplayer.so with the one included as part of flex SDK (debugger version); can I simply replace the file in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree with the new one? 
> 
> In your instructions you explicitly purge nspluginwrapper:


 
Yeah, but nspluginwrapper is reinstalled automatically with flashplugin-nonfree on 64-bit Ubuntu systems.

Yup, you can replace the libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree with any version of Adobe Flash Player, as the symlinks are always pointing to that directory and file.  :Smile:

----------


## izak

Excellent, a reboot was all that was needed.




> you can replace the libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree with any version of Adobe Flash Player, as the symlinks are always pointing to that directory and file.


That's also great news.




> Yeah, but nspluginwrapper is reinstalled automatically with flashplugin-nonfree on 64-bit Ubuntu systems.


Ahh, I see you are right indeed; I deviated from the instructions by puring everthing and then going directly to trying the manual install. 

Thanks for all the help!

----------


## panopticonpeter

i don't have Ubuntu yet, but I am going to install it soon, as i am completely tired of vista.
but I have such a wealth of media (mp3's and avi's and such), that I am wondering how Ubuntu will work with them...
once I uninstall vista, will my media still be there?
or will it linger in the hard drive??

please help, I am totally new to all this...
and this seemed the appropriate thread

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> i don't have Ubuntu yet, but I am going to install it soon, as i am completely tired of vista.
> but I have such a wealth of media (mp3's and avi's and such), that I am wondering how Ubuntu will work with them...
> once I uninstall vista, will my media still be there?
> or will it linger in the hard drive??
> 
> please help, I am totally new to all this...
> and this seemed the appropriate thread


 
I recommend you dual boot to start with, no need to wipe Vista just yet. It's perfectly fine to have both Ubuntu and Vista installed at the same time.

Your multimedia will work fine in Ubuntu, but where is it stored? If it's on the same partition as Vista, and you wipe Vista, then you will lose all of your multimedia. You should back it all up.

One last thing, have you made sure Ubuntu works okay on your computer? Run it from the Live CD and make sure.

----------


## flipteo

Hi,

I went through the guide at the start of this thread, but am still having dvd playback issues.  The dvd menu screen (at the start of the movie) works fine, as does the fbi warning screen, interpol warning screen, all of that stuff works.  But when the actual movie starts the video gets all scrambled and this last time I tried the player also crashed.

I'm running Hardy.  My computer is a thinkpad t42 with an ati radeon 7500 card.

Any ideas?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi,
> 
> I went through the guide at the start of this thread, but am still having dvd playback issues.  The dvd menu screen (at the start of the movie) works fine, as does the fbi warning screen, interpol warning screen, all of that stuff works.  But when the actual movie starts the video gets all scrambled and this last time I tried the player also crashed.
> 
> I'm running Hardy.  My computer is a thinkpad t42 with an ati radeon 7500 card.
> 
> Any ideas?


 
Which media players did you try? Do they all give similar results?

Also, have you read my troubleshooting section? You may need to set your DVD drives region.

----------


## flipteo

Hmmm, I seem to have got it working.  At least in Mplayer.  Vlc works too, but the video quality isn't that good.  When there is a lot of movement on screen, edges are sort of pixelated.  GNOME player doesn't work, nor does Totem player.  I'm going to post what I did, mainly because I'd like to know if there is a better way, and because I don't really understand what I did.  I just entered in terminal commands from a couple of 'getting dvd's to work' guides I found.

So here's what I did:

Read this site - http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg34t2.htm

-they say to install the libdvdread3 package in synaptic.  I check, and I already had it installed.  Then they say to run this command:    

  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh.  

I do, but terminal says command cannot be found.

Next I find this tutorial:

http://www.downloadsquad.com/2008/02...ack-in-ubuntu/

They say to run this command:

sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3

then this:

sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh

...and that's where I'm at.


Ah ****, I ran that last command again to see what it said so I could type it in here and it ****** something up.  Dammit.  

Is there a way to just "reset" all of the codecs and all the rest of that stuff, so I can just start from scratch?  I've followed so many tutorials and guides and installed this and installed that, I don't know what's what anymore.  Most of which I did before I learned that you have to enable the 'ubuntu restricted extras' package in the add/remove apps thing.  Maybe if I just reset all the stuff I did and just did that things would work as they're supposed to?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

You're sure the regim is set, yeah? Did you previously watch DVDs okay? Also, did you install Hardy fresh, or was it an upgrade? You shouldn't have to use the install-css.sh command.

----------


## flipteo

Hi Ubuntufreak,

Sorry, I didn't see your response to my original post till just now.  We must have been on around the same time last night.




> You're sure the regim is set, yeah? Did you previously watch DVDs okay? Also, did you install Hardy fresh, or was it an upgrade? You shouldn't have to use the install-css.sh command.


Yeah, I made sure the dvd region was set right.  This is the first dvd I've tried to play.  I installed Hardy fresh.  I just got the computer three days ago.  It didn't have an OS when I got it.

I'm thinking maybe what I'd like to do is just re-install Ubuntu, before I accumulate too many files that would need to be backed up etc.  I have the install CD.  Do I just pop it in and reboot to install it fresh?  Is that all I'd need to do?  Would it overwrite what is on there now?  I think this would be best.  Now that I have a better idea of what I'm doing, I'll be able to get this OS set up right.  No more blindly running commands that I don't understand.  :Smile:

----------


## flipteo

Btw, did you recently change your name?  I could have sworn that excellent guide at the start of this thread was written by 'reassuringlyoffensive'.  Or do I just need to get more sleep?   :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Sshhhh!

Yeah, you're not imagining things, don't worry.  :Wink: 

It's interesting that your computer didn't have an OS installed, so Ubuntu was the first and only? Your region isn't set to "0" is it? I'm sorry to keep banging on about that.

Anyway, yeah, perform a fresh installation, then come back to this how-to and you will hopefully be up and running. Yes, your current installation will be completely wiped.

----------


## flipteo

> Sshhhh!
> 
> Yeah, you're not imagining things, don't worry.


Lol, good.  I thought I was starting to lose it.   :Smile: 





> It's interesting that your computer didn't have an OS installed, so Ubuntu was the first and only? Your region isn't set to "0" is it? I'm sorry to keep banging on about that.


Yup, it came without an os.  It has a xp coa sticker on it, so I guess it had xp on it at one point or another.  I guess maybe the hdd was replaced at some point.  Yeah, the region deally is set to "1", North America, which is where I am.




> Anyway, yeah, perform a fresh installation, then come back to this how-to and you will hopefully be up and running. Yes, your current installation will be completely wiped.


Yeah, I just attempted a re-install, but it's not working.  I had the same problem on the initial install.  Though that first time the problem was it would get to the "loading linux kernel" stage, would get to 100% complete, then nothing would happen.  It finally worked when I tried with the cd in tray, but not closed, then I closed the tray while the comp said it was looking for an OS.  This time though, it gets to the same "loading linux kernel", and gets to 100% comlplete, but the cd is still 'active'.  I left it at that stage for about 7 minutes and nothing more was happening (no hdd activity), so I figured something was not right and hit the off switch.  

When it finally "took" on the intial install, everything happened very quick.  The kernel loaded right up and it was off to the next stage.  I'm not sure what to do now.  Maybe if I could somehow erase everything first, so things are the same as they were when I first installed it, it would work.  I dunno.  Any thoughts?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Not sure what you mean, it's gonna wipe your root partition no matter what, so just install as you did the first time.

----------


## flipteo

Yeah, I know, I'm just saying that since I'm having trouble getting the installer cd to work, if I could just erase the ubuntu that is on there now, so I could get it to the same state (no os) it was when I first installed it, maybe the installer cd would work.  I'm just saying all this because it worked that time.  Anyway, I dunno.  I guess I'll keep trying.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Yeah, I know, I'm just saying that since I'm having trouble getting the installer cd to work, if I could just erase the ubuntu that is on there now, so I could get it to the same state (no os) it was when I first installed it, maybe the installer cd would work.  I'm just saying all this because it worked that time.  Anyway, I dunno.  I guess I'll keep trying.


 
Strange problem, I thought you got passed it, sorry. 

I don't suppose you have a Windows CD lying around do you? You could format your HD with that.

----------


## flipteo

Nah, no windows cd.  Which reminds me - this laptop has an xp pro "coa" sticker on the bottom of it.  Would that enable me to somehow snag a free copy of xp?

----------


## panopticonpeter

> I recommend you dual boot to start with, no need to wipe Vista just yet. It's perfectly fine to have both Ubuntu and Vista installed at the same time.
> 
> Your multimedia will work fine in Ubuntu, but where is it stored? If it's on the same partition as Vista, and you wipe Vista, then you will lose all of your multimedia. You should back it all up.
> 
> One last thing, have you made sure Ubuntu works okay on your computer? Run it from the Live CD and make sure.


I haven't yet...
In fact, I'm so new to running other OS's that I didn't even know that you could run 2 side-by-side...
I've really got some learning to do, for sure.
But thanks, I'm going to test it right now, my bud's helping me.

----------


## bayvista

Tha major difference between Vista and Ubuntu is disk partitioning. Read up about this in the Forums before you try to install. If you set up your partitions correctly, you can install Ubuntu alongside Vista and happily access all the Vista folders.

If completely stuck, let me know and I'll give you some pointers.

----------


## birlindo

thank you for this nice guide

----------


## flipteo

Well, I was able after about four or five more attempts to re-install ubuntu.  Then I went through the guide again and here is where I stand now as far as DVD playback goes:  Mplayer works the best.  No real issues with it other than I had to fast forward and rewind a bit at the start of the movie to get the video and the audio synced up.  VLC works too, but the audio is just slightly choppy.  Gnome Mplayer and Totem don't work at all though.  Totem says it can't read the soure, while gnome Mpayer just spins up the dvd for two or three minutes with nothing happening.  

Good enough for now.  I'd like to just be able to get one player working perfect, preferebly VLC.  Then I'll just get rid of the other ones or not use them.

Any ideas on fixing the choppy audio in VLC Ubuntu_Freak?

----------


## armyman82

i still dont understand man this is damn confusing me i am new to this so plz tell me in lamans turms

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> i still dont understand man this is damn confusing me i am new to this so plz tell me in lamans turms


What don't you understand?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Well, I was able after about four or five more attempts to re-install ubuntu.  Then I went through the guide again and here is where I stand now as far as DVD playback goes:  Mplayer works the best.  No real issues with it other than I had to fast forward and rewind a bit at the start of the movie to get the video and the audio synced up.  VLC works too, but the audio is just slightly choppy.  Gnome Mplayer and Totem don't work at all though.  Totem says it can't read the soure, while gnome Mpayer just spins up the dvd for two or three minutes with nothing happening.  
> 
> Good enough for now.  I'd like to just be able to get one player working perfect, preferebly VLC.  Then I'll just get rid of the other ones or not use them.
> 
> Any ideas on fixing the choppy audio in VLC Ubuntu_Freak?


Some people have experienced audio problems since the switch to the PulseAudio sound server, but your issues are just with VLC and it's audio, right? Have you tried playing with VLC's audio output settings? If it's set to Pulse, try ALSA and vice versa. You could also make sure that vlc-plugin-pulse is installed, which it should be as it's a dependency of VLC in Hardy+.

P.S. Why did you write my username as Ubuntu_Freak? I'm not changing it again, so there!  :Wink:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> thank you for this nice guide


You're welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## dark_zack

Thanks for the guide!

----------


## Payteer

Hello Nathan "Unbuntu-freak",

I have gone into looking at Reuters website and I can't get the video working, I have sound, but not picture.
http://www.reuters.com/news/video?vi...1&refresh=true
I am up to date with your changes, I was wondering if you would know the reason?
Thanks,
Payteer

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hello Nathan "Unbuntu-freak",
> 
> I have gone into looking at Reuters website and I can't get the video working, I have sound, but not picture.
> http://www.reuters.com/news/video?vi...1&refresh=true
> I am up to date with your changes, I was wondering if you would know the reason?
> Thanks,
> Payteer


I'm not sure what's going on there, I only get the sound also. Perhaps they don't support Flash v10 yet, you could try emailing them and ask when they will, or you could revert to Flash v9.

----------


## sofasurfer

In order to get the cube to work I need to install the nvidia-glx driver. The last time I did this I lost my high resolution. Any idea why? What can I do about it?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> In order to get the cube to work I need to install the nvidia-glx driver. The last time I did this I lost my high resolution. Any idea why? What can I do about it?


There's a section in part 5 which deals with screen resolution.

----------


## DancemasterGlenn

The Flash 10 Release Candidate is out. I installed it the same way you instructed to install the other betas, with success. Navigating through very flash-heavy sites is a bit jumpy still, but fullscreen playback has been improved to an astonishing degree. No crashes yet either, so I'd definitely recommend this, it's at least as good as beta 1 and possibly surpasses it with aforementioned fullscreen performance.

Thanks so much for the guide, by the way. I can't remember if I've said that yet.

EDIT: Some sites are giving me weird glitches in non-fullscreen video playback. Some examples are on mydamnchannel.com or platformerupdate.com (for the latter, scroll down to the fez teaser video). On some players, things like the volume slider keep blinking on and off, and in others the video itself may be partially obscured. I'd love to know that it's just my system, but that may not be the case. Other sites are working swimmingly, though.

----------


## roger99

I've just tried to install the flash player 10 release candidate as I get real poor flash performance.

Only when I try to run the selection of commands you give in your guide I get the following error.........



```
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libcurl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
```

I'm running 8.04 64bit

----------


## Devz0r

> I've just tried to install the flash player 10 release candidate as I get real poor flash performance.
> 
> Only when I try to run the selection of commands you give in your guide I get the following error.........
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libcurl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
> ...


I have the same problem on 8.04 64 bit as well.  Does anyone know how to fix this?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I've just tried to install the flash player 10 release candidate as I get real poor flash performance.
> 
> Only when I try to run the selection of commands you give in your guide I get the following error.........
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libcurl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
> ...


 
Try the following command:

*sudo rm -f /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/plugins/* && sudo apt-get purge nspluginwrapper && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree* 

Then try that command again in the troubleshooting section to purge and install Flash Player manually.

If you still get an error, then it would seem that nspluginwrapper doesn't work with Flash Player v10 RC just yet. Perhaps the Intrepid version will work better, but I can't test that out until tomorrow or maybe later.

----------


## ashwinipn

Hi,
Thanks for the comprehensive multimedia "How to". It has been very helpful for me... I still have small glitches but that I will be asking once I do more testing of the installed programs/plugins etc. Currently, I face problem with streaming live TV/video etc. Although it comes fine but every few second or a minute after, the streaming stops... Sometimes it starts again whereas other times it won't unless I read... I don't face the same problem when I stream the same channel/video in Windows Vista.. I would really appreciate if you help me with this... I have followed you "How To" completely (for Ubuntu Hardy Heron 32 Bit).
Thank you once again...

----------


## speed32219

I have been following the guide on the installation without any errors but one.  It was Configuring sun-java6-jre and gave me a license to read with an OK at the bottom of the screen but that is where it is stuck.  I can not click or highlight and hit enter to get beyond that screen.  Need a little assistance, I know it must be something simple on my part.

Solved, should have hit tab.  Enter didn't show the other OK on bottom of Screen.  Continuing on.

----------


## anathema415

This guide is a life-saver (though not as tasty as Life-Savers, maybe next version?)!

I had to re-install Hardy 32 bit and went through the guide again, it's always been flawless with Hardy in the past. It all worked as usual but I have one weird problem. Vlc will not play DVDs normally. If I try to open a dvd with vlc nothing happens. But if I open vlc through the CLI it will play the dvd. 

Can anyone help me please?

----------


## SuperMike

I had video working great following these steps on Hardy Heron, but then later on I broke it and it caused all video to run in slow motion. I then went back and did:

# sudo apt-get update
# sudo apt-get --purge remove non-free-codecs
# sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs

...and the problem was resolved.

----------


## convert_mrta

WOW !!!   This article needs to be a desktop shortcut on all future releases.  And the repositories and applications need to be installed / enabled with Desktop Ubuntu.  Thank you, thank you ubuntu-freak

And I have some observations for whoever decides what repositories and what applications are included in a release.  

Heron is advertised to "Just Work".  It does NOT.  I've had to tweak and TS like crazy and download all kinds of non-standard tools to get it to "Just Work" especially WiFi (YES, I've got a copy of the Wifi troubleshooting guide)

But tweaking is OK for me, as I'm a geek, been one a long time.   But non-techies cannot be expected to cruise the forums to get basic stuff like video and Wifi working.

Why is device manager not included in the release??  Many people coming from the ******* environment are used to TS-ing using Device Manager.  But with Ubuntu, you have to:

1. Figure out that there IS NO device manager installed. There USED to be, why was it deleted?
2. Figure out what package it is you need to install
3. Find and install it with Synaptic.

Why make it so hard?  A device manager is a basic utility these days.

Again HURRAY to ubunut-freak for creating this hugely valuable document.  It needs to be easy to find reading in every version of Ubuntu  (Include in the help file ??)

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> WOW !!!   This article needs to be a desktop shortcut on all future releases.  And the repositories and applications need to be installed / enabled with Desktop Ubuntu.  Thank you, thank you ubuntu-freak
> 
> And I have some observations for whoever decides what repositories and what applications are included in a release.  
> 
> Heron is advertised to "Just Work".  It does NOT.  I've had to tweak and TS like crazy and download all kinds of non-standard tools to get it to "Just Work" especially WiFi (YES, I've got a copy of the Wifi troubleshooting guide)
> 
> But tweaking is OK for me, as I'm a geek, been one a long time.   But non-techies cannot be expected to cruise the forums to get basic stuff like video and Wifi working.
> 
> Why is device manager not included in the release??  Many people coming from the ******* environment are used to TS-ing using Device Manager.  But with Ubuntu, you have to:
> ...


 
Thanks for the compliments.  :Smile: 

For reasons explained on the Ubuntu website, Ubuntu will never include non-free software by default, only non-free drivers and firmware. It's better from a legal stand-point that we, as end-users, install the non-free stuff ourselves. Also, if they put a link to my how-to on the desktop, they are promoting non-free software.

Regarding hardware and the "just works" slogan, well I don't really like slogans, but that slogan is true if all your hardware is fully supported. If all your hardware is supported, then it should "just work" as promised, in that drivers are installed while the OS is being installed. It's a lot harder to get Windows working properly if you don't have or know which drivers to install after the OS has been installed. 

I'm not sure what happened to Device Manager, perhaps it was incompabile with the new Xserver, as Screens & Graphics was. I know the latter is coming back, so maybe Device Manager will also, or Hardware Drivers will evolve.

----------


## ashwinipn

Hi convert_mrta,
I am currently facing a stange problem. Previously my Wireless Keyboard was not working while booting up or in the BIOS. I bought a AC powered 7 port USB hub and connected 2-3 devices (including Wireless desktop) through it. Now, While it works on the bootup/BIOS etc, it does not work in Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04 32 bit. It works well in Vista though.. Any idea how to slove this problem.... Anybody else has idea... I would appreciate if helped with this... Don't want to keep a PS2 keyboard out make things clutter...
Thanks in advance....

----------


## mocha

> I'm not sure what's going on there, I only get the sound also. Perhaps they don't support Flash v10 yet, you could try emailing them and ask when they will, or you could revert to Flash v9.


The Reuters site works with the latest Opera.  Also, I noticed if you use User Agent Switcher in Firefox and choose IE 7 Vista, it shows you a black square where the Flash is supposed to be.

----------


## ashwinipn

Hi Ubuntu-freak,
Any idea how to get streaming from the sites where it is notified that "this website or streaming works only with Internet Explorer". Does add-on called IE tab works on ubuntu also? Because as I understand, in Windows environment, when IE tab is installed in Firefox, and the page is loaded using IE tab, it calls in iexplorer.exe within the Firefox window..... and in ubuntu, the internet explorer is not installed. Will it work if I install Wine and then install IE tab in Firefox?

----------


## smooth3006

will this guide work for xubuntu as well ? will the Gecko Media Player work under xubuntu ?

----------


## Julian David Pitt

Hi Ubuntu-Freak
Thanks for a great guide but after following it I have managed to get DVD playback working of sorts, in that it plays but the video is awful. In VLC the playback is very blocky and erratic, I have tried the deinterlacing tweak but it made no difference at all. Any ideas what that is being caused by please?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> will this guide work for xubuntu as well ? will the Gecko Media Player work under xubuntu ?


 
Why not? Xfce is GTK, just as GNOME is. I guess you could say it's diet-GNOME/Ubuntu.  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi Ubuntu-freak,
> Any idea how to get streaming from the sites where it is notified that "this website or streaming works only with Internet Explorer". Does add-on called IE tab works on ubuntu also? Because as I understand, in Windows environment, when IE tab is installed in Firefox, and the page is loaded using IE tab, it calls in iexplorer.exe within the Firefox window..... and in ubuntu, the internet explorer is not installed. Will it work if I install Wine and then install IE tab in Firefox?


 
I've never tried, don't come across many sites like that. Try emailing them and politely ask them not to be so ignorant. I mean, they don't like Mac users either? Very silly.

You could try what you just mentioned (bit extreme though), or you could try streaming their content through the terminal, which I don't have much experience with either. Have you tried making the site think you're using IE with the Firefox User Switcher Agent?

----------


## agm1101

Hi Ubuntu-freak,

Very nice how-to. I have a question regarding MMS stream. On windows, I can forward or rewind to a specific portion of the stream easily. However, it does not allow me to do that in Linux. Any idea what I need to do to make it possible?

Regards,
agm

----------


## Nonney

> Try the following command:
> 
> *sudo rm -f /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/plugins/* && sudo apt-get purge nspluginwrapper && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree* 
> 
> Then try that command again in the troubleshooting section to purge and install Flash Player manually.
> 
> If you still get an error, then it would seem that nspluginwrapper doesn't work with Flash Player v10 RC just yet. Perhaps the Intrepid version will work better, but I can't test that out until tomorrow or maybe later.


Hi ubuntu-freak

I am still getting the same error having followed these instructions with 64 bit 8.04. Any further suggestions gratefully received.

Thanks.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi Ubuntu-freak,
> 
> Very nice how-to. I have a question regarding MMS stream. On windows, I can forward or rewind to a specific portion of the stream easily. However, it does not allow me to do that in Linux. Any idea what I need to do to make it possible?
> 
> Regards,
> agm


I don't know, sorry. It's probably site-specific, by that I mean the site sucks in how it implements the stream. Can you seek with any MMS streams on different sites?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi ubuntu-freak
> 
> I am still getting the same error having followed these instructions with 64 bit 8.04. Any further suggestions gratefully received.
> 
> Thanks.


I think a new version of NSPluginwrapper is needed. Give the thread here a try, if you can't wait.

----------


## pejobe

Thank you for this guide! It solved some of my problems with java.
I'm still having problem with the maps for the weather forecast at:
http://www.smhi.se/cmp/jsp/polopoly.jsp?d=103&l=en

and I can't listen to the webbradio at:
http://www.sr.se/
(OBS in Swedish...)

Peter

----------


## Guyon

Thanks for the help, I'm not exactly sure what I just did, but it worked!  :Smile:

----------


## Chandler Mike

Hey guys,

Having trouble with the "Latest Quicktime" issue...

I try to edit my pluginreg.dat file, but when Firefox starts, it overwrites anything I change in it.

So this:
QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$

Just disappears.

What am I doing wrong?

Mike

----------


## ashwinipn

Hi,
try putting Quicktime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$ where Quicktime Plug-in 6.5 / 7:$ gets written when you restart Firefox and keep Quicktime Plug-in 6.5 / 7:$ down where you changed it to the 7.0 pluginreg.dat.... Other thing you can try is to open the quicktime file yyou want to watch in a new tab.... I tried both and able to watch....

Besides, I am facing a problem. I tried installing Globe7 softphone by double clicking .deb file as I had installed few other softwares namely Skype, Gizmo5 successfully etc. For some reason, Globe7 did not get installed sucessfully and I am not able to use it. After this when I tried installing any other program using "Ubuntu freak's" "How to" in the terminal, I kept getting notification that Globe7 did not get installed along with other notifications of what I was doing. I followed instruction given in "Did you have errors" of "How to" and the notificationabout Globe7 stopped coming in. But now I get another message saying, "dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `globe7' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed." I actually wanted to remove the application completely and then try installing it by soome other method. Can any one suggest what to do in this regard. Thank you in advance.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi,
> try putting Quicktime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$ where Quicktime Plug-in 6.5 / 7:$ gets written when you restart Firefox and keep Quicktime Plug-in 6.5 / 7:$ down where you changed it to the 7.0 pluginreg.dat.... Other thing you can try is to open the quicktime file yyou want to watch in a new tab.... I tried both and able to watch....
> 
> Besides, I am facing a problem. I tried installing Globe7 softphone by double clicking .deb file as I had installed few other softwares namely Skype, Gizmo5 successfully etc. For some reason, Globe7 did not get installed sucessfully and I am not able to use it. After this when I tried installing any other program using "Ubuntu freak's" "How to" in the terminal, I kept getting notification that Globe7 did not get installed along with other notifications of what I was doing. I followed instruction given in "Did you have errors" of "How to" and the notificationabout Globe7 stopped coming in. But now I get another message saying, "dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `globe7' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed." I actually wanted to remove the application completely and then try installing it by soome other method. Can any one suggest what to do in this regard. Thank you in advance.


 
You can uninstall Deb-file installations in Synaptic, did you try that? 

I'm not sure why it wouldn't install. Was it stated, where you downloaded the Deb, that it would work with Hardy? Perhaps the Deb is currupted, or you have missing dependencies.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hey guys,
> 
> Having trouble with the "Latest Quicktime" issue...
> 
> I try to edit my pluginreg.dat file, but when Firefox starts, it overwrites anything I change in it.
> 
> So this:
> QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, as ashwinipn said, so long as you keep the QT6 line, the QT7 line shouldn't be overwritten. Just experiment with the order.

----------


## lovinglinux

Thanks for this tutorial. Very helpful.

I really liked the Gecko Player plugin and the Gnome Player itself, but I'm getting a hard time trying to find additional subtitles configurations. I want to avoid using subtitles is ssa format, but the srt files are displayed too big and white colored. Is there a command or something else to control subtitle rendering?

----------


## TunaCanTommy

Hi Guys . . . great tutorial, great thread.  Lots of info. It has my desktop running great - good videos, and hardly any problems at all.

As I was noodling around I noticed that there is a new version of Gnome-Mplayer, version 0.7.0.  But it's not yet available on the REPOs.  I downloaded the tar.gz from the website but couldn't get it to install.  Should I just wait for the REPOs to catch-up ? ?  Or is it worthwhile to dig a bit deeper and get the download to install ? ?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi Guys . . . great tutorial, great thread.  Lots of info. It has my desktop running great - good videos, and hardly any problems at all.
> 
> As I was noodling around I noticed that there is a new version of Gnome-Mplayer, version 0.7.0.  But it's not yet available on the REPOs.  I downloaded the tar.gz from the website but couldn't get it to install.  Should I just wait for the REPOs to catch-up ? ?  Or is it worthwhile to dig a bit deeper and get the download to install ? ?


Nah, forget it. It has dependencies that are only available in the next Ubuntu version, Intrepid Ibex.

----------


## Garratt

umm wheres 3/5 4/5 and 5/5 ?

i got down to mplayer and thats the end of the post

----------


## bvanderberg

> umm wheres 3/5 4/5 and 5/5 ?
> 
> i got down to mplayer and thats the end of the post


seeing the same thing.

----------


## Garratt

well hopefully hes just working on it adding new commands etc...

guess ill go add all desktop effects while i wait >.<

----------


## Garratt

*cry*  i can't get dvd working

----------


## ubuntu-freak

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry guys, I don't know what happened there.

Due to my mild OCD, I have a backup of this howto, so everything is back to normal now.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

If anyone is interested in games for Linux, take a look at this thread. It died a bit quick, but I'm sure there are plenty of people who would be interested.  :Smile:

----------


## ypatis

i'm trying to install flash to my system but i can't. When i paste the first line to the terminal i'm getting the error  " http://:8080/: Invalid host name." What should i do?

----------


## Asad Khawer

Thanks for this wonderful post, leaves me wondering why people are making stupid posts about audio/video/codec help and polluting the forums. A search of Google and these forums gave me all I need for my brand new Ubuntu installation. Thanks very much! 

 :Smile:  Asad

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for this wonderful post, leaves me wondering why people are making stupid posts about audio/video/codec help and polluting the forums. A search of Google and these forums gave me all I need for my brand new Ubuntu installation. Thanks very much! 
> 
>  Asad


 
Thanks.  :Smile: 

I must admit, I don't understand how some people miss my how-to, especially now that it's a sticky.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks. 
> 
> I must admit, I don't understand how some people miss my how-to, especially now that it's a sticky.


I don't know the Ubuntu community because I'm a Linux newbie, but my experience on other boards related to Windows software showed that a lot of people don't read stickies and don't use the search function properly (or don't use it at all). It is really amazing how many times people can ask the same questions over and over. 

This board has the advantage of having a tag field. I don't really remember, but I guess I found your thread using Firefox search box and it has been included on several searches, not necessarily related to Multimedia & Video.

BTW, do you know how to change subtitle style on totem?

----------


## kedmond

Thanks so much for this!  I installed Flash 10b, and all my flash problems have been solved.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> BTW, do you know how to change subtitle style on totem?


 
Size or style? What are you trying to do?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Size or style? What are you trying to do?


Both. They are too big and white. I want smaller and yellow  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Both. They are too big and white. I want smaller and yellow


 
All the options should be easy to find, that's how GNOME works. What kinda options for subtitles are in Edit > Preferences? Also, have you tried VLC? I recommend it for DVD playback.

----------


## lovinglinux

> All the options should be easy to find, that's how GNOME works. What kinda options for subtitles are in Edit > Preferences? Also, have you tried VLC? I recommend it for DVD playback.


I was thinking about some hiding command, because the only sub options are font type and encoding character.

I use VLC a lot, it has several options and plays almost any format, but I need to properly configure a simple player for my mother, because I'm trying to bring her to the Linux world. She has less than a year experience with computers, exclusively on Windows.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I was thinking about some hiding command, because the only sub options are font type and encoding character.
> 
> I use VLC a lot, it has several options and plays almost any format, but I need to properly configure a simple player for my mother, because I'm trying to bring her to the Linux world. She has less than a year experience with computers, exclusively on Windows.


 
Try this thread:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=397744

I think the command to open the config file is:

*gedit ~/.gnome2/totem_config*

Hope that helps.

----------


## Rossbacher

This is the best thread for ubuntu noobs if seen so far. Thank you very very much for your effort  :Smile:

----------


## Browser_ice

You should keep an eye on threads talking about Flash-10 for possible problems happening a few days after being installed.

I installed it 3 days ago and everything was working great until yesterday. It simply closes Firefox 3 without warnings as soon as it sees a Flash animation.  I have not been able to use Flash since. I intend on removing it and putting back Flash-9.

I just have to figure out the package name to remove.

----------


## Orfintain

I've spent a day or two trying to non-flash videos to work inside of firefox, I've tried all three media options, I like having real-player installed b/c I can sometimes copy a link and paste it into real player to watch something.(also the real player has an seaker while gecko didn't have one playing the same file)

Gecko media player and/or M-player started loading and would never play with quick time I could click and get a number of different stills though the video wouldn't play. Alot of times with real media audio streams it would get about half way though caching and get stuck.

Any suggestions ?

What with the emulation settings do I want all of those on or off ?
I though I would never see a blue screen of death again

----------


## lonniehenry

I have a problem with installation of flashplugin-nonfree.  I have tried purging and reinstalling and am not having much luck  When I do anything to fix it I get the following :
Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1) ...
Installing from local file /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplayer10_install_linux_070208.tar.gz
Flash Plugin installed.
/usr/bin/linux32: /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: No such file or directory
nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 flashplugin-nonfree
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)


How do I get beyond this problem?  Thanks in advance

----------


## Orfintain

> I have a problem with installation of flashplugin-nonfree.  I have tried purging and reinstalling and am not having much luck  When I do anything to fix it I get the following :
> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1) ...
> Installing from local file /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplayer10_install_linux_070208.tar.gz
> Flash Plugin installed.
> /usr/bin/linux32: /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: No such file or directory
> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--configure):
>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
> Errors were encountered while processing:
> ...


Sorry if this sounds insulting, but are you running on a 32 bit machine or 64

----------


## lonniehenry

64 bit Intrepid 2.6.26 kernel

----------


## Orfintain

> 64 bit Intrepid 2.6.26 kernel




Well the plugin installer (i think, maybe code you pasted in) was pointing to directories found on a 32bit install, maybe there is a 64 bit version of the flash install other wise I don't know

----------


## lonniehenry

um I was trying to follow the guide for hardy with medibuntu's intrepid repos.  Well I keep trying to solve.  Thanks for the response.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> You should keep an eye on threads talking about Flash-10 for possible problems happening a few days after being installed.
> 
> I installed it 3 days ago and everything was working great until yesterday. It simply closes Firefox 3 without warnings as soon as it sees a Flash animation.  I have not been able to use Flash since. I intend on removing it and putting back Flash-9.
> 
> I just have to figure out the package name to remove.


 
Flash Player v10 RC? I haven't used it, as nspluginwrapper isn't compatible with it yet. Flash Player v10 beta 1 works fine though, give that a try.

----------


## fuzzyeric

I'm a 64-bit user with fairly regular loss of YouTube video access.  Thank You!  Thank You!  Thank You!  All fixed now.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I'm a 64-bit user with fairly regular loss of YouTube video access.  Thank You!  Thank You!  Thank You!  All fixed now.


 
You're welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## beerguzzler

Fantastic guide, however I still cannot get the past the "Get latest quicktime" message.

I've noticed that when I restart Firefox, the pluginreg.dat file is re-writing itself and deleting the QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$ entry.

I've edited the file as both myself and root (via the gksu nautilus command), I've created more new firefox profiles than I can remember and even re-installed Hardy.

Hope you can help.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Fantastic guide, however I still cannot get the past the "Get latest quicktime" message.
> 
> I've noticed that when I restart Firefox, the pluginreg.dat file is re-writing itself and deleting the QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$ entry.
> 
> I've edited the file as both myself and root (via the gksu nautilus command), I've created more new firefox profiles than I can remember and even re-installed Hardy.
> 
> Hope you can help.


 
You shouldn't use gksudo/sudo for tasks in your home directory.

Try putting the QT7 line in different places in the pluginreg.dat file. It shouldn't be rewritten if the QT6 line is still there, strange.

----------


## Morty007

Ubuntu freak, I get the following readout in terminal when trying to get other sites working (youtube is fine, but cnn and others crash it)

sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo mkdir /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree && sudo cp -f ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ && sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin && sudo ln -sf /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/flashplayer-alternative.so
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package flashplugin-nonfree is not installed, so not removed
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree': File exists


Do I have to delete /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree to try this?

----------


## beerguzzler

> You shouldn't use gksudo/sudo for tasks in your home directory.
> 
> Try putting the QT7 line in different places in the pluginreg.dat file. It shouldn't be rewritten if the QT6 line is still there, strange.


Just put 4 QT7 entries in and restarted FF with the file open

"The file /home/jos/.mozilla/firef…yp.newbuild/pluginreg.dat changed on disk."

Clicked reload and noticed that all entries have now gone.

Strange thing is, it was working fine up until last week when I installed dansguardian. I had difficulty uninstalling DG, ended up doing a force purge deletion of it and had been having some curious FF profile issues,  hence my re-install of Hardy, but wouldn't the install of removed all of the dansguardian anyway?

I'm toying with the idea of backing everything up and formatting and starting again, but that's really a last resort.

----------


## beerguzzler

Ok, I've even renamed the plugin file and restarted the tutorial to make sure all the entries are there in a fresh pluginreg.dat.

Again, manually added the Q7 line and noticed it's removal on restarting FF. However I have found this in all the pluginreg.dat including the renamed files :

"1211904982000:1:5:$
<a href="http://dekorte.homeip.net/download/gnome-mplayer/">Gecko Media Player</a> 0.6.0<br><br>Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using <a href="http://mplayerhq.hu">MPlayer</a>:$
QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$"

The Q6 line is still present in the file. 
"[PLUGINS]
/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/gecko-mediaplayer-qt.so:$
:$
1211904982000:1:1:$
<a href="http://dekorte.homeip.net/download/gnome-mplayer/">Gecko Media Player</a> 0.6.0<br><br>Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using <a href="http://mplayerhq.hu">MPlayer</a>:$
QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$"

May give OPTION 2, MPLAYERPLUG-IN instead of the gecko media player and see what happens that way

----------


## Orfintain

I'm having some trouble with this, Last time I tried to play something, I ended up with a system crash , I had three or four copies of gnome-mplayer and mplayer processes running

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Ubuntu freak, I get the following readout in terminal when trying to get other sites working (youtube is fine, but cnn and others crash it)
> 
> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo mkdir /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree && sudo cp -f ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ && sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin && sudo ln -sf /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/flashplayer-alternative.so
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not installed, so not removed
> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree': File exists
> ...


 
It's simple really, either install flashplugin-nonfree and execute the command again, or skip the first two commands and start from "sudo cp -f".

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Ok, I've even renamed the plugin file and restarted the tutorial to make sure all the entries are there in a fresh pluginreg.dat.
> 
> Again, manually added the Q7 line and noticed it's removal on restarting FF. However I have found this in all the pluginreg.dat including the renamed files :
> 
> "1211904982000:1:5:$
> <a href="http://dekorte.homeip.net/download/gnome-mplayer/">Gecko Media Player</a> 0.6.0<br><br>Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using <a href="http://mplayerhq.hu">MPlayer</a>:$
> QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$"
> 
> The Q6 line is still present in the file. 
> ...


 
I don't know what you can do to solve your issue. I do know that these Quicktime playback issues will be fixed in Ubuntu 8.10, but it's too risky to install those versions of GNOME MPlayer and Gecko Mediaplayer in Hardy.

----------


## tolmun

Hi,
I have a same problem editing "pluginreg.dat" file.
Everytime reloade with old one
How to resolve "Get the latest Quictime"?

----------


## Orfintain

> Hi,
> I have a same problem editing "pluginreg.dat" file.
> Everytime reloade with old one
> How to resolve "Get the latest Quictime"?


Close firefox- then edit the plugin dat file ,
(i got that part to work for me by doing that)

----------


## beerguzzler

> Close firefox- then edit the plugin dat file ,
> (i got that part to work for me by doing that)


Didn't resolve it for me, but hey if the fix is in 8.10 then so be it. It's not as if missing a few websites with embedded quicktime files is going to make me lose any sleep.  :Smile:

----------


## JohnGalt

I followed this and now I can't get compwiz animations to work. I told it to reinstall and it didn't work. Uninstalled and reinstalled, and it didn't work. What do I do?

----------


## tolmun

> Close firefox- then edit the plugin dat file ,
> (i got that part to work for me by doing that)


Thx,
already try with no sucess.

What is going on, flash kill firefox, qicktime need upgrade, gecko don't show video ... hei whi all of this on so beutiful distro? =)

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thx,
> already try with no sucess.
> 
> What is going on, flash kill firefox, qicktime need upgrade, gecko don't show video ... hei whi all of this on so beutiful distro? =)


 
Which version of Flash Player are you using? See my troubleshooting section, I recommend either v10 RC, or v10 beta 1.

The version of Gecko Media Player in Hardy states it emulates Quictime v6, when really it should say v7. That oversight is fixed in the version found in the Intrepid repo. It's too risky to install that version in Hardy due to its dependencies.

How long have you had display issues with GNOME MPlayer? Have you checked my troubleshooting section for advice?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I followed this and now I can't get compwiz animations to work. I told it to reinstall and it didn't work. Uninstalled and reinstalled, and it didn't work. What do I do?


 
Compiz? My howto doesn't interfere with desktop effects, perhaps there was an update to your graphics driver.

I need more info.

----------


## Andrew B.

> Hi,
> I have a same problem editing "pluginreg.dat" file.
> Everytime reloade with old one
> How to resolve "Get the latest Quictime"?


I too have the same problem as Beerguzzler and Tolmun, and have tried similar things.  I completely reinstalled everything, accepted all the updates, and then followed the Howto to the letter, but have the Get The Latest Quicktime problem.  

I'm happy to wait until 8.10.

----------


## joris1977

On this computer firefox is also refreshing the pluginreg.dat every time it restarts. So i also have the 'get the latest quicktime plugin.' issue with the mplayer gecko plugin.

Since not everybody seems to have this problem, i am guessing that there is  a way you can turn the refreshing of the pluginreg.dat  off. So the   question is how could we do this?  Sadly i am not a firefox guru, but if you are one and are reading this thread, it would be cool if you help us out  :Wink:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> On this computer firefox is also refreshing the pluginreg.dat every time it restarts. So i also have the 'get the latest quicktime plugin.' issue with the mplayer gecko plugin.
> 
> Since not everybody seems to have this problem, i am guessing that there is  a way you can turn the refreshing of the pluginreg.dat  off. So the   question is how could we do this?  Sadly i am not a firefox guru, but if you are one and are reading this thread, it would be cool if you help us out


 
Firefox 2x never used to refresh it on every launch, which was actually a big pain, as you had to manually delete the pluginreg.dat file everytime you changed between audio/video browser plugins, or even just changed their settings.

I don't know if the new behaviour can be disabled, let me do some research.

----------


## tolmun

> Which version of Flash Player are you using? See my troubleshooting section, I recommend either v10 RC, or v10 beta 1.
> 
> The version of Gecko Media Player in Hardy states it emulates Quictime v6, when really it should say v7. That oversight is fixed in the version found in the Intrepid repo. It's too risky to install that version in Hardy due to its dependencies.
> 
> How long have you had display issues with GNOME MPlayer? Have you checked my troubleshooting section for advice?


Thank you ubuntu-freak,
for dedicate your time.

Runing 8.04 four mounth and i've use <this> on fresh install.


Flash sometimes kill firefox.
Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124.
Now try SF v10 RC. 

Gnome mplayer issue from first day.
=)

----------


## Fluxx51

> On this computer firefox is also refreshing the pluginreg.dat every time it restarts. So i also have the 'get the latest quicktime plugin.' issue with the mplayer gecko plugin.
> 
> Since not everybody seems to have this problem, i am guessing that there is  a way you can turn the refreshing of the pluginreg.dat  off. So the   question is how could we do this?  Sadly i am not a firefox guru, but if you are one and are reading this thread, it would be cool if you help us out


First off, thank you for this guide, it is really good. I have been in IT for a while, but have stuck with Windows. I am tired of trying to plug holes in an insecure OS, so you can consider me a convert. I am not at all familiar with using a Linux GUI as I have always used command prompt, so this is very new and exciting.

This guide has fixed all of my DVD playback issues, and for that alone I am very happy.

In Firefox, I get the quicktime upgrade message and I also get a black screen for realplayer. When I update the .dat file as suggested, it refreshes and removes the line on Firefox start.

I am going to attempt to use realplayer for it's native files. I have no clue what I will do about the quicktime plug ins, I have been searching for hours to find a fix. 

If I find one that works I will post here. Until then, if anyone has a fix, please post!

----------


## big_dog1968

I have tried streaming from this website with both gecko-mediaplayer and mplayer and no luck. I keep getting a message that says that my WMP is out of date and that I need to upgrade. I used to be able to stream from this site last year using gutsy, but no more. It works fine in windows, but the PC I want you for this is linux only (no XP partition) so I have to make work using linux. Any ideas?

----------


## Fluxx51

Okay, tried method three. Did not work at all for quicktime. For realplayer, mplayer opens, but does not play, or acts like it is playing and I get a blank screen, no sound.

I checked the add ons and disabled the Geko plug in.That fixed quicktime.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Okay, tried method three. Did not work at all for quicktime. For realplayer, mplayer opens, but does not play, or acts like it is playing and I get a blank screen, no sound.
> 
> I checked the add ons and disabled the Geko plug in.That fixed quicktime.


 
You can't have both Gecko Media Player and MPlayerplug-in installed.

Did you mean you tried option 3? MPlayer shouldn't try to play RM streams, RealPlayer should. That method isn't really for Hardy users though.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I have tried streaming from this website with both gecko-mediaplayer and mplayer and no luck. I keep getting a message that says that my WMP is out of date and that I need to upgrade. I used to be able to stream from this site last year using gutsy, but no more. It works fine in windows, but the PC I want you for this is linux only (no XP partition) so I have to make work using linux. Any ideas?


 
Have they made changes to the site? Perhaps you need to wait for a newer version of Gecko Media Player.

----------


## Beth1957

Thank you, ubuntu-freak.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thank you, ubuntu-freak.


 
You're welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## Mariane

Thank you very much. 

Just one question about the laptop cursor jumping all over:
I don't seem to have:
System > Preferences > Sessions

What would be the equivalent with kde, please? (I'm not really 
using kubuntu, I started with ubuntu then did apt-get kde because 
I didn't like the gnome interface much). 

Mariane

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thank you very much. 
> 
> Just one question about the laptop cursor jumping all over:
> I don't seem to have:
> System > Preferences > Sessions
> 
> What would be the equivalent with kde, please? (I'm not really 
> using kubuntu, I started with ubuntu then did apt-get kde because 
> I didn't like the gnome interface much). 
> ...


 
Create a text document in your home directory called "syndaemon", then open it with kwrite and add the following lines to it:

*#!/bin/sh* 
*syndaemon -i 1 -d -t -K*

Close and save the file, then move it to the autostart folder with:

*mv syndaemon ~/.kde/Autostart*

Next, make the file an executable with the following command:

*chmod u+x ~/.kde/Autostart/syndaemon*

Finally, restart your system. Hopefully that should work.

----------


## joris1977

Hi Ubuntufreak

Thanks for your  fast reply, this great guide and your dedication to this thread. I guess you shouldn't worry to much about the gecko plugin. If intrepid will fix this than i guess most people don't mind with waiting another month.

Personally i also like mplayer and it plays more streams than others. Only the streams from the local tv station are failing in Mplayer. Strange thing is that totem can play these streams without a glitch, same goes for vlc.

This is their website: http://www.at5.nl 

Does this stream work for you in mplayer and do you have any idea how i can make this stream work in mplayer?

----------


## Mariane

Thank you very much ubuntu-freak. On restart the script file 
opens again in kwrite but I can live with that. It may even 
be helpful if I forget where I stored this script (as I will). 

Mariane

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thank you very much ubuntu-freak. On restart the script file 
> opens again in kwrite but I can live with that. It may even 
> be helpful if I forget where I stored this script (as I will). 
> 
> Mariane


 
Hmm... I don't know why it does that. Glad it mostly worked though. If it does start to bug you, post your own thread and see if anyone knows how to launch a script in the background.

Edit: Sorry, there is one more step to make the script work. Execute the following in the terminal:

*chmod u+x ~/.kde/Autostart/syndaemon*

That should make it executable.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi Ubuntufreak
> 
> Thanks for your  fast reply, this great guide and your dedication to this thread. I guess you shouldn't worry to much about the gecko plugin. If intrepid will fix this than i guess most people don't mind with waiting another month.
> 
> Personally i also like mplayer and it plays more streams than others. Only the streams from the local tv station are failing in Mplayer. Strange thing is that totem can play these streams without a glitch, same goes for vlc.
> 
> This is their website: http://www.at5.nl 
> 
> Does this stream work for you in mplayer and do you have any idea how i can make this stream work in mplayer?


 
I can't test it myself, sorry. I'm away from Ubuntu/busy etc, so perhaps you should post a thread and ask other users to test it out.

By MPlayer you meant Gecko Media Player, yeah?

----------


## Mariane

> there is one more step to make the script work. Execute the following in the terminal:
> 
> *chmod u+x ~/.kde/Autostart/syndaemon*
> 
> That should make it executable.


Done. Maybe that's why it was opening in kwrite? It was told 
to start, being in Autostart, and couldn't start as a script? 
So it started as best it could, and kwrite is my default 
editor. 

Since it became executable it does not open with kwrite anymore 
on reboot, and I've learnt a new trick: if I want to make a 
text appear on startup (to remind myself of something or 
whatever), I just have to save it in .kde/Autostart/

Mariane

----------


## henwyn

I have a new installation of Hardy 64bit which I installed on a new box and then basically upgraded to kde4 Kubuntu. I am now having problems getting flash media to play online. This has worked in the past but this is the first time playing in the 64 bit sandbox for me. I am using the regular xorg ati driver with the built in Radeon 3200 graphics on the MB; the fglrx driver gave me artifacts. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

----------


## henwyn

A further bit of information. When trying to install using the instructions for those having problems I get the following error message.
Removing flashplugin-nonfree ...
Purging configuration files for flashplugin-nonfree ...
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libcurl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
Thanks.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> A further bit of information. When trying to install using the instructions for those having problems I get the following error message.
> Removing flashplugin-nonfree ...
> Purging configuration files for flashplugin-nonfree ...
> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libcurl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
> Thanks.


 
Try using v10 beta 1, until 8.10 Intrepid is released, with a newer version of nspluginwrapper. The version in Hardy doesn't like the latest Flash Player.

----------


## Grimhound

Went through this walkthrough, and now everything is jittery, flakish, and generally unresponsive. I currently have absolutely no sound on my laptop, and on restart I get maybe 3 seconds of sound before it all scrambles out and screeches at me before cutting off.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Went through this walkthrough, and now everything is jittery, flakish, and generally unresponsive. I currently have absolutely no sound on my laptop, and on restart I get maybe 3 seconds of sound before it all scrambles out and screeches at me before cutting off.


 
Have you had sound issues before? Which part of the howto were you following when your sound issues appeared? All my howto does is install popular multimedia packages, codecs, applications etc. 

See if this thread is of any help.

----------


## cdoss

Hi,
I am having the trouble where I can't play the latest quicktime videos (ie http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramo...ler_small.html, or the indiana jones crystal skull one, etc).  It seems like this is an issue of me not telling apple i have quicktime 7, from what i've read (i.e. in the troubleshooting section of the walkthrough on page 1 of this thread).  However, in my pluginreg.dat file i have a "quicktime plug-in 7.0 / 7:$" line already.  Also, I tried to write that line above the "quicktime plug-in 6.0 / 7:$" line, and it remains as it is if i open/close firefox, but if i go to any apple movie (even one that works), firefox removes that line from my pluginreg.dat file.  I don't know if that matters since I already have a line for version 7 somewhere else.  Any help?  I have media connectivity installed, it doesn't work for me on the quicktime 7 trailers, since apple simply won't stream the videos to me at all, i guess.  I've spent 7 straight hours today on this, any help would be appreciated ... i'm hopeless and beyond insanity.

thanks.


p.s. sorry if this is posted somewhere in this thread; i couldn't find it, obviously...

----------


## Grimhound

...and now VLC can't play DVDs...

EDIT: VLC gets through the menu, halfway through the 'Warning' screen for copyright, then it freezes up. Not sure if it's some issue with the menus or how to fix it.

EDIT2: I'd like to apologize for blaming this guide for the issue. A bit short of temper and quick to blame since I began trying to get Ubuntu working right.

EDIT3: Do you know what I'd have to do to get the menus working right, as they seem to be the things choking up?

----------


## nufros

Thanks! I was having a heck of a time trying to get adobe flash fixed... this seems to have done it  :Dancing:

----------


## henwyn

> Try using v10 beta 1, until 8.10 Intrepid is released, with a newer version of nspluginwrapper. The version in Hardy doesn't like the latest Flash Player.


Thanks, that helps.  A lot of my problems seem to have stemmed from installing all the kde4 stuff for Kubuntu on top of a regular Hardy install.  I haven't had problems doing that before but this time I ran into all sorts of odd video issues.  I just did a clean install, ran through your checklist and everything seems to be running much better.  Thanks again and, by the way, congratulations on writing some very clean and lucid directions here.  I've been doing some of that for operation of machines where I work and it makes me appreciate quality when I see it.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi,
> I am having the trouble where I can't play the latest quicktime videos (ie http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramo...ler_small.html, or the indiana jones crystal skull one, etc).  It seems like this is an issue of me not telling apple i have quicktime 7, from what i've read (i.e. in the troubleshooting section of the walkthrough on page 1 of this thread).  However, in my pluginreg.dat file i have a "quicktime plug-in 7.0 / 7:$" line already.  Also, I tried to write that line above the "quicktime plug-in 6.0 / 7:$" line, and it remains as it is if i open/close firefox, but if i go to any apple movie (even one that works), firefox removes that line from my pluginreg.dat file.  I don't know if that matters since I already have a line for version 7 somewhere else.  Any help?  I have media connectivity installed, it doesn't work for me on the quicktime 7 trailers, since apple simply won't stream the videos to me at all, i guess.  I've spent 7 straight hours today on this, any help would be appreciated ... i'm hopeless and beyond insanity.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> p.s. sorry if this is posted somewhere in this thread; i couldn't find it, obviously...


 
I don't know what it could be. How did you install Gecko Media Player? It should state QT6 in your pluginreg.dat, so you would have to wait 'til 8.10 Intrepid is released, anyway.

All I can suggest is that you disable any video-related addons and make sure you don't have other streaming plugins installed.




> EDIT3: Do you know what I'd have to do to get the menus working right, as they seem to be the things choking up?


 
I'm not sure what's wrong, VLC handles menus better than any other media player. Have you tried several DVDs? Is your DVD region set properly? Lastly, was Hardy installed fresh, or via upgrades from Gutsy etc?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks! I was having a heck of a time trying to get adobe flash fixed... this seems to have done it


 



> Thanks, that helps.  A lot of my problems seem to have stemmed from installing all the kde4 stuff for Kubuntu on top of a regular Hardy install.  I haven't had problems doing that before but this time I ran into all sorts of odd video issues.  I just did a clean install, ran through your checklist and everything seems to be running much better.  Thanks again and, by the way, congratulations on writing some very clean and lucid directions here.  I've been doing some of that for operation of machines where I work and it makes me appreciate quality when I see it.


 
Thanks, you're both welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## DancemasterGlenn

New release candidate of flash is up... maybe I tried downloading it in between the page being updated and the actual plugin being uploaded, but this release candidate gives me pretty much the exact same issues as the last version... two big problems being a complete inability to load daily show episodes online, and abysmal speeds in dino run (two things beta 1 still accomplish just fine). Right now the only things these new releases have on beta 1 are fewer crashes and better fullscreen support.

If anyone tests the new RC, let me know if you get better results on the two things I mentioned... I'd love to be proven wrong, I'd desperately like a fast, stable flash that is recognized properly everywhere...

ALSO: One last question, it looks like intrepid is packaging beta 1 as their nonfree plugin default. It sort of sounded like it in an earlier post, but will other changes to the inner workings of ubuntu help stabilize the plugin further (I read something about nspluginwrapper, I think)? Thanks for the info.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> New release candidate of flash is up... maybe I tried downloading it in between the page being updated and the actual plugin being uploaded, but this release candidate gives me pretty much the exact same issues as the last version... two big problems being a complete inability to load daily show episodes online, and abysmal speeds in dino run (two things beta 1 still accomplish just fine). Right now the only things these new releases have on beta 1 are fewer crashes and better fullscreen support.
> 
> If anyone tests the new RC, let me know if you get better results on the two things I mentioned... I'd love to be proven wrong, I'd desperately like a fast, stable flash that is recognized properly everywhere...
> 
> ALSO: One last question, it looks like intrepid is packaging beta 1 as their nonfree plugin default. It sort of sounded like it in an earlier post, but will other changes to the inner workings of ubuntu help stabilize the plugin further (I read something about nspluginwrapper, I think)? Thanks for the info.


 
I don't have crashes or high CPU activity with beta 1 at all, so I'm not sure what you mean.

As for v10 RC, there are still quite a few sites that don't support it properly, it's up to them to sort that out and get their butts in gear. Also, NSPluginwrapper doesn't support it yet, at least not in Hardy.

----------


## DancemasterGlenn

Sounds good, that answers all my questions. I don't get high cpu activity, but I do still get the odd crash with beta 1 (much less than with 9, of course).

----------


## Grimhound

Anyone know how to fix the issue where flash in Firefox mutes the rest of the system?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Anyone know how to fix the issue where flash in Firefox mutes the rest of the system?


 
Have you tried Flash Player v10?

----------


## Grimhound

> Have you tried Flash Player v10?


Just did. Seems like it's Firefox's media in general. Any time Firefox needs to play sounds, the rest of the system goes mute.

Also: Mediaplayer seems to be incapable of playing web-based media. It stutters out and plays at like 1/50th speed.

Edit: And now Firefox is locking up and forcing me to hard reset via popping the battery. Wee.

----------


## Rorke

I'm on my third re-install and this thread saved me about 3 weeks of wasted trial and effort and trauling through other threads. This should be shipped with the install CD!
Thanks!

----------


## lesterness

When I try to install my multimedia codecs etc., I get this error message:

 E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the download directory

What does it mean?

Lesterness

----------


## Orfintain

I went through this howto again from beginning (for at least third time)

Neither Quick time nor real player work. 
I also have the helix plugin for realplayer installed though it is not enabled in the firefox settings, I couldn't figure out how to remove it.

Quick time says please upgrade to the latest settings, I have changed plugin.dat file and that didn't fix anything. Note I exited firefox than changed it rather than changing it then restarting. I checked it is still changed.

----------


## henwyn

When I try to install my multimedia codecs etc., I get this error message:



> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
> E: Unable to lock the download directory
> 
> What does it mean?


It means that another program is open which installs software on your computer is open and has precedence until it is closed. It could be synaptic or the automatic updating utility or another instance of installing something from your browser of a terminal. Sometimes these things aren't released when they should be and you might have to kill the process in the system monitor of log out and beck in again to get back access to /var/cache/apt/archives/.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I went through this howto again from beginning (for at least third time)
> 
> Neither Quick time nor real player work. 
> I also have the helix plugin for realplayer installed though it is not enabled in the firefox settings, I couldn't figure out how to remove it.
> 
> Quick time says please upgrade to the latest settings, I have changed plugin.dat file and that didn't fix anything. Note I exited firefox than changed it rather than changing it then restarting. I checked it is still changed.


 
Quicktime streams will work better in 8.10 Intrepid Ibex.

My commands should have removed the Helix plugins. Try searching Synaptic for any Helix package, then remove.

----------


## SuperSonic4

Kubuntu users may want to try smplayer (it depends on qt 4.x although it might work in ubuntu with too much added dependencies.

_
Description:
SMPlayer intends to be a complete front-end for MPlayer, from basic features like playing videos, DVDs, and VCDs to more advanced features like support for MPlayer filters and more.

One of the most interesting features of SMPlayer: it remembers the settings of all files you play. So you start to watch a movie but you have to leave... don't worry, when you open that movie again it will resume at the same point you left it, and with the same settings: audio track, subtitles, volume...
_

Package Info

direct .deb file

----------


## roc320

I'm trying to install the realplayer but I getting this error: 
"trying to overwrite /usr/share/local/zh/_TW/LC _MESSAGES/libgtkhx.mo which is also in package helix-player

dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (broken pipe)

Anyway I can resolve this so that I can finally view streaming videos? Thanks

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I'm trying to install the realplayer but I getting this error: 
> "trying to overwrite /usr/share/local/zh/_TW/LC _MESSAGES/libgtkhx.mo which is also in package helix-player
> 
> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (broken pipe)
> 
> Anyway I can resolve this so that I can finally view streaming videos? Thanks


 
What version of Ubuntu are you running? My instructions for installing RealPlayer are for pre-Hardy systems.

Have you tried Gecko Media Player? It can stream Real formats, Windows formats, Quicktime etc. It will work even better in the next version of Ubuntu.

P.S. Make sure you don't have any Helix packages installed, or any other audio/video browser plugins, as they will clash with GMP.

----------


## pritcharded

Ubuntu-freak

I tried a heap of other suggested solutions but couldn't get Quicktime to work properly until I found your very comprehensive post. Many, many thanks.

Ted

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Ubuntu-freak
> 
> I tried a heap of other suggested solutions but couldn't get Quicktime to work properly until I found your very comprehensive post. Many, many thanks.
> 
> Ted


 
You're welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## Siggma

> Excellent. Well done. I might add that this solved my "choppy video" problem with Hardy and now all video looks great (even full screen). 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> *Update:*I had forgotten that I disabled the ATI driver under "Hardware Drivers" prior to this. I have desktop effects "off" as well. So, it looks like this:
> 
> Disable the driver and get smooth video playback. But, you can't play games, and Google Earth will cause a crash upon opening (at least for me). Compiz? Forget it.
> 
> Enable the driver and you get choppy, horrible video playback. You can play games and Google Earth works fine. Of course, I still have desktop effects "off".
> ...


You can use x11 video just fine with fglrx and it works very well with the aiglx (3d) enabled. Just set your video output to X11.

----------


## Siggma

[UPDATED] Sept 28th 2008

Below I stated that xv will not work with FGLRX. This is now untrue. As of ATI Catalyst version 8.9 the xv output works fine. It does still flash wildly in 3D mode tbough.

First, thanks for the guide. It's very helpful.

Issues I had:

Firefox rewrites it's pluginreg.dat file on restart overwriting any changes made to pluginreg.dat.FGLRX driver does not support xv or xvidix

Apparently firefox likes to update it's pluginreg.dat file when you reload it. This may be from a recent update (Sept 25th 2008 ), I don't know, I have nothing to compare to since I just go got it working.

I managed to get Apple Quick time trailers working by testing the url first in Mplayer which did not work for me. I use the ATI FGLRX driver which does not support xv yet. See below for a quick fix.

Then I edited ~/.mozilla/firefox/???.defaults/pluginreg.dat:
_Note that you need to change the xxxxx to your directory, use tab while entering the directory in a terminal to autocomplete the name._



```
cd /.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx.defaults
```



```
gedit pluginreg.dat
```

Change the line noted earlier in the guide from:
QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$
to:
QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$

I then removed the write permission using:



```
chmod -w pluginreg.dat
```

Restarted firefox and it works fine. Now disable the plugin and restart firefox again, re-enable it and do this:


```
chmod 644 pluginreg.dat
```

For some reason firefox leaves the changes alone after disable then re-enable the Quicktime plugin. It must be keeping a list elsewhere.

To get mplayer working properly as default on ati FGLRX: 
Using the ATI fglrx driver I had to first edit the mplayer.conf file, 


```
gedit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
```

Change
vo=xv 
to 
vo=x11 
and save the file.

Now mplayer automatically uses the x11 output rather than xv which is not yet working correctly for fglrx driver.

NOTE:
The X11 output is not hardware accelerated. The GL output is hardware accelerated but flashes uncontrollably which is the reason for the change to mplayer.conf

Test it at http://apple.com/trailers

----------


## CJ_Hudson

That seemed to work fine. I just can't turn my computer off or restart now and there is a rogue file I can't get rid of stuck in my 'trash' folder. Also, all my bookmarks vanished from Firefox although it still functioned, thus I re-installed it and it's fine now.Thankyou very much.

----------


## Grimhound

Is there any way to make it where Flash 10 running through Firefox won't suck 95% of my CPU resources and kill my computer?

----------


## Siggma

> That seemed to work fine. I just can't turn my computer off or restart now and there is a rogue file I can't get rid of stuck in my 'trash' folder. Also, all my bookmarks vanished from Firefox although it still functioned, thus I re-installed it and it's fine now.Thankyou very much.


You must have deleted something for it to be in trash. 
What else did you mess with in the firefox folder?
If you delete it you'll loose all your firefox settings and have to replace all your Bookmarks. My guide said nothing about deleting the folder or even using sudo or root access.

Login as root and you'll probably be able to clear the trash.

You can also use:



```
sudo nautilus
```

Press the trash icon in the sidebar and delete it.
 :Wink:

----------


## jfg69

This is an awesome tutorial with an amazing wealth of info, thanks! Do you know of any way to install AVIDEMUX in HH64? It seems like that would be the easiest app for me to use to merely trim the credits off a bunch of AVI files so I can fit them on a DVD.

----------


## eber69

Very nice guide. I did all the steps and then tried to install mythtv but failed. The mysql database failed to set up correctly. I don't know why. Do you know if mythtv should work with this setup?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Is there any way to make it where Flash 10 running through Firefox won't suck 95% of my CPU resources and kill my computer?


Which v10 are you using? Beta 1 works fine for me, but if the latest doesn't work well, report that to Adobe.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> This is an awesome tutorial with an amazing wealth of info, thanks! Do you know of any way to install AVIDEMUX in HH64? It seems like that would be the easiest app for me to use to merely trim the credits off a bunch of AVI files so I can fit them on a DVD.


Avidemux is packaged for 64-bit users, so just install it normally.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Very nice guide. I did all the steps and then tried to install mythtv but failed. The mysql database failed to set up correctly. I don't know why. Do you know if mythtv should work with this setup?


Sorry, I don't have any experience with MythTV.

----------


## Pitabread112

Excellent post, very informative. I got down to the PART 2/5, "AUDIO & VIDEO STREAMING--OPTION 1, GECKO MEDIA PLAYER -UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04 HARDY HERON USERS ONLY" on my Hardy laptop when I had a problem. I got the Update Quicktime error on the apple test site you had linked. So I went down to the troubleshooting portion and tried the suggested remedies but nothing is working. :/  Any clue what is wrong? I'd appreciate any input. 

Pita

----------


## ColmCille

I got all the way through installing Video Conversion packages and no errors, everything works fine. Thanks much for this tutorial.   I really like the Gecko, btw.  A couple things; first, the link to winff is broken.  This link will take you to the download section:  http://code.google.com/p/winff/downloads/list  Also, I have seen mention by more than one audio/video enthusiast out there that they won't let ffmpeg touch their audio. They say it has the bad habit of causing your audio and video go out of sync over several minutes (all the mentions I have seen are a few months old, however--maybe things have improved since then).  Instead, they use mencoder sans the lavc module (which apparently can cause similar problems).   Anyone else ever have problems with ffmpeg and a/v sync?  I'm going to finish up now. I'll let you know if the rest goes equally well.

----------


## ColmCille

First, and I don't know if this is related to the below, but I suddenly cannot use carriage returns in posts (as you can see by the fact that my sentences are running together), nor can I use any of the formatting features. I can't use smilies, bold or italics, change fonts, insert quotes or images, etc. Java script issue?   Anyway. I am running 64 bit Hardy. After doing all the OP said, I noticed that I had Windows Media, Quicktime and Realplayer plugins installed and enabled in Firefox (in addition to the just installed Gecko). Obviously, it wasn't Gecko playing these files before when I was so happy, but the regular plugins.   I disabled them, and nothing plays of course, probably because Firefox preferences are set to use the standard plugins, and I don't know how to point FF to Gecko because I don't know where to point it to. How do I point it to Gecko? Also how do I set the default app/plugins? Do I change that in the defaults.list, too? (Evolution is still listed as the default mailto: app even though I uninstalled it a week ago, just because I don't know how to change it)   Finally (I think), my videos play in vlc but no sound sound. They play in gxine, Mplayer, and Totem fine. That's not such a big deal, because don't really like vlc anyway, but it's something I'd like to fix anyway.

----------


## thedaylights

Okay, on my fresh install of Hardy I followed this guide and everything worked last night. This morning after reboot, mplayer and gnome mplayer do not play videos (.avi). The first frame comes up and advances frame by frame but dead slow - one frame every second or two. Also there is no sound. Last night I could stream videos from the apple.com/trailers site no problem. I installed Gecko plugin. But this morning the videos will buffer, then once the cache fills they do not play (no play button - it's already "playing").

The only modification I made last night was to edit a firefox file according to the troubleshooting guide:



> gedit ~/.mozilla/firefox/??????.default/plugingreg.dat
> 
> Note: Make sure you replace "??????.default" with the exact name of that folder.
> 
> Once you have opened that file with a text editor, search for "QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$", then copy and paste "QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$" directly above it, but without the quotation marks of course. Close and save, then restart your web browser.


Any help getting it running back again would be great! Thanks for making the guide!

----------


## ColmCille

Ok, the Gecko plugin works now.

I still can't figure out why my Audacious suddenly quit working. It loads audio files, but won't play them. I tried completely uninstalling then reinstalling via Synaptic, to no avail.

Also, I still cannot use formatting features in this forum. I tried another forum and they worked fine. This wasn't happening before I did this tutorial (although I was also running Ubuntuzilla, and uninstalled that just before I did this tutorial, so that might have something to do with it too).

Any ideas about any of this would be appreciated. Audacity was my favorite player. And the lack of formatting in this forum is as annoying to me as it is to you.

----------


## ColmCille

It looks like I have line breaks back at least... for now. I would have edited the last post to mention that, but the save button doesn't work when I edit.

(shrug)

----------


## mosesthemouse

thank you very helpfull

----------


## smooth3006

in my experience with quicktime vids not working with gecko the initial recommended way to copy and paste the line above the old one does not work. you have to delete the quicktime 6 line and replace it with the quicktime 7 line in order for it to work. 


hope that made sense to you ?

----------


## Don Giovanni

smooth3006 is right.  Replacing "QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$" with "QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$" works, simply adding in the extra line does not.

----------


## Antwon87

I followed the directions to get Gecko, including replacing the "QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$" line in that .dat file but I still can't view quicktime files. Any other things I might need to do? I'm running Hardy 8.04 64 bit.

----------


## Orfintain

> Quicktime streams will work better in 8.10 Intrepid Ibex.
> 
> My commands should have removed the Helix plugins. Try searching Synaptic for any Helix package, then remove.


I searched for helix and 4 packages came up, none of them where installed though. If I go to about**: plugins the Helix stuff will show up or not depending on the tools >addons >plugsins menu setting (enable or disable). Note I have the helix player disabled there, also I have ran your commands since installing it.

Also quick time seams to be working now. Though still not real player.

Thanks

----------


## Payteer

Hello Nathan,
Are you going to update this for Intrepid?  Most things do port over in the beta upgrade, but just making sure all is working, as I have only been using it for a few mins.

----------


## Smart_Hacker

u really perfectly

----------


## stmcc

:Smile: I completed Part 1 & 2 and now youtube has audio and video. Still can't get audio for Skype?  What is Pre-Ubuntu?
stmcc

----------


## ColmCille

> I completed Part 1 & 2 and now youtube has audio and video. Still can't get audio for Skype?  What is Pre-Ubuntu?
> stmcc


It's not "pre-ubuntu"  but "pre-Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron." In other words, versions of Ubuntu before Hardy.

Have no idea about Skype, but here's some links that might help (if you have Hardy, anyway):

http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html

http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=194741

http://divyad.wordpress.com/2008/05/...nfigure-sound/

----------


## stmcc

Thanks Colm Cille:
 I have 8.04. I will try the sites you listed tomorrow. Would sure like not to have to use XP
stmcc

----------


## ColmCille

Hope they work out for you. Let me know.

----------


## stmcc

Hi Colm Cille:
I tried the sites you listed. Still no sound on skype. Also now I don't have sound on youtube. Seems like the more I work on , the worse it gets. I'll keep pluging and sooner or later will get it fixed. I want to get away from Windows all together. 
Thanks for your help.
stmcc

----------


## ColmCille

> Hi Colm Cille:
> I tried the sites you listed. Still no sound on skype. Also now I don't have sound on youtube. Seems like the more I work on , the worse it gets. I'll keep pluging and sooner or later will get it fixed. I want to get away from Windows all together. 
> Thanks for your help.
> stmcc



Oops. Sorry about that. One of those links was from the Skype website, and another from their forum. You'd think they would have been somewhat helpful. The other was just an alternative way of installing Skype, and I included it because of the comments mainly. I thought they might get you looking in the right direction (Alsa drivers, sound settings, etc) if all else failed.

Youtube involves the Flashplayer plugin, of course. Go back to the first post in this thread, and read the "Trouble Shooting > Adobe Flash Player" section. Hopefully that will get you going again.

As for Skype, you might try posting a separate thread. You might possibly get more--and better--help that way. 

Noobs helping noobs is a little bit the blind leading the blind.  :Smile:

----------


## mschraier

I am running Ibex Beta.  I have VLC working fine.  Dragon player says there is no media int he drive and Kaffeine says I need to install libdvdcss.  It is installed.  Any ideas?? :Guitar:

----------


## stmcc

Hi ColmCille: 
I installed Adobe flash player 10 rc. No help.I redid the first steps and now have video on youtube. Still no audio on youtube or skype. I have a sound card :SB live(alsa mix) and Via 8235 (alsa mix) chipset. also have Pulse Audio and OSS installed. Can't figure out how to control them.
stmcc

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I am running Ibex Beta.  I have VLC working fine.  Dragon player says there is no media int he drive and Kaffeine says I need to install libdvdcss.  It is installed.  Any ideas??


 
Try posting a thread in the Intrepid Ibex sub-forum, as I haven't tested Intrepid.

----------


## stmcc

Hi Colmcille/James
problems resolved . now have sound in youtube and skype
had to do this:
sudo gedit /etc/modprove.d/alsa-base
then add under # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
options snd-via8235 index=-2
This stop my mother board chip from interfering with my Sound Blaster PCI.
 Many thanks to you and to Ubuntu-freak for this site and all your help
stmcc/MAC

----------


## greyspoke

Thanks for this guide, I now have DVDs and media files playing great on my computer, Youtube works and probably lots of stuff I don't even know about.  But I have a problem with streaming Windows media files with both MPlayer and Gecko.  

I can play these files from my hard disk, and streamed from a Helix server in Windows.  But I can't play them in Ubuntu (Hardy), either in a standalone player or an embedded player.  MPlayer sits there with a black window saying it is looking for a numerical IP address (and takes ages to load up the controls).  I also get the "get Quicktime" message with the trailers, though again I can play .mov files from the hard disc.  This is despite following all the advice and troubleshooting  So I it's to do with the streaming bit.  Anyone got streaming Windows media to work?

----------


## tibibo

> Hello, I followed your instructions and got most needed pages to work, but I have problem with my local INTERNET TV
> when page is loading I get error 
> 
> 
> ```
> Failed to open /tmp/<Asx version="3.0"> </Asx>
> ```
> 
> http://www.intv-inter.net/tv/programm/?channel=6 - this is the page. Any ideas?


The same problem here.
Any help?

----------


## Nullack

Hmmm there's some items I dont like about this guide.

One of the architectual principles of Ubuntu is that the devs have one supported method of doing things. Refer to:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArchitecture

Using unsupported apps not in the official repos wont get official support, only community support at best. It also dilutes the efforts on the Ubuntu builds and detracts from enhancing quality in the official builds.

I realise that in some cases there is no choice but to get certain binaries externally. However that places alot of risk with adding external repos to Ubuntu builds. There is a handy script that will pull the dvd decryption library from the medibuntu repos and install it automically. This is a better way than getting users to add medibuntu to their repos.

Many ehancements are in the gstreamer plugins of Intrepid. Along with flash 10, most multimedia functionality is there on supported binaries working fine. The exceptions I find are:

1. Totem has no deinterlacing support however gstreamer does have some pretty decent deinterlacing filters and custom chains can be setup for gstreamer to playback interlaced content. It does require manually specifying top field first or bottom field first in the deinterlacing filter though.

2. Totem is bugged with handling multiple audio / subtitle streams in various container formats but it can be worked around by seeking backwards in the stream after selecting a new stream.

3. Resindvd is not in a fit state for dvd menu support and as such gstreamer based dvd menu support is poor. The xine backend is OK but has other problems with other video types that gstreamer handles far better.

I still do manual compiles of ffmpegs libavcodec and libavformat libraries along with mencoder to get the latest mencoder for transcoding video but I see that as a specialist need and not one many need in a default build of Ubuntu.

----------


## mc4man

> One of the architectual principles of Ubuntu is that the devs have one supported method of doing things. Refer to





> There should be exactly one *recommended* way to accomplish a task in the *default installation*, to promote consistent documentation and support


That's certainly a fine starting point though I don't think there is any suggestion that there should only be 0ne way or users shouldn't veer or progress off the default path



> Applications should work immediately upon installation, without requiring additional steps, whenever possible.


That has certainly not occurred as of yet and to some degree that is a fortunate thing. 



> This "instant gratification" makes users more productive and allows them to explore the software choices available


That is very true and I'm sure many new users  would have given up if not for fact that ubuntu does work very well and easily out of the box and continues to improve in that regard. 

On the other hand solving problems and exploring alternate methods, paths and third party software promotes learning and enhances the quality of an individuals ubuntu experience and install. And thru that many users see that they can control and modify the Os instead of the other way around  even when they have limited computing skills and or background. (self analysis 

At the end of the day I think it just as beneficial to ubuntu and linux that users become users and not just point and clickers.




> There is a handy script that will pull the dvd decryption library from the medibuntu repos and install it automically


There's more to medibuntu and or elsewhere then libdvdcss and anyway that script provides an old ver.(and not from medibuntu 




> Using unsupported apps not in the official repos wont get official support, only community support at best.


Many 'unsupported apps' work better 'out of the box' and overall. For most users the only 'official' support they're going to get is community based and what sets ubuntu apart is the 'theirs' is the best.

----------


## Nullack

> Many 'unsupported apps' work better 'out of the box' and overall. For most users the only 'official' support they're going to get is community based and what sets ubuntu apart is the 'theirs' is the best.


This is where I used to enjoy my own svn mplayer builds with compiled in dvdnav support.

I always had degrees of guilt with this approach because of the way it limited my testing work and other contributions to Ubuntu.

Since I started using gstreamer and Totem in earnest, I have found that apart from the three items I outlined I can do everything I need to do on a regular basis for multimedia playback.

I hope that the next dev cycle will see interlaced content and the switching streams bugs fixed. Resindvd too, once that gets sorted out updstream for general multimedia playback gstreamer / Totem should be great out of the box with the good, bad, ugly and ffmpeg plugins installed.

----------


## Kernel Software

Even with this, I still cannot get Totem under Xubuntu V8.04.1 to play audio CDs.  Very disappointing . . .

----------


## Kernel Software

I followed your instructions to install MPlayer in hopes it would allow me to play CDs.  Not.  Now I would like to remove MPlayer, but it is not present in Add/Remove.  How do I remove this application?  Thanks.

Update:

Found it under gecko-mplayer.  Used:

sudo apt-get remove gecko-mplayer

----------


## lgdadmdc

want to say thanks for the guide. sure makes it alot easier for newbies like us to enjoy the full potential of ubuntu. Would like to know if you're going to pose a similar guide for intrepid???

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> want to say thanks for the guide. sure makes it alot easier for newbies like us to enjoy the full potential of ubuntu. Would like to know if you're going to pose a similar guide for intrepid???


 
Thanks, you're welcome.

I doubt much will need changing for Intrepid. Streaming audio/video within a browser will actually work better in 8.10 Intrepid..

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Even with this, I still cannot get Totem under Xubuntu V8.04.1 to play audio CDs.  Very disappointing . . .


 
That's not normal. Did part 1 work without any problems? Can you play audio CDs fine in Windows?

----------


## duanyang

I have been struggling to get video working for ubuntu 8.0.4 (dual boot with xp). 

after many tries, i now get below:
1. youtube.com: no sound, no video. just blank screen. no complaint about flash either.
2. on wsj.com: it said 
The version of Adobe Flash Player required to view this interactive has not been found.
To enjoy our complete interactive experience, please download a free copy of the latest version of Adobe Flash Player here.

my firefox is 3.0.3. i installed adboe flash player 10. 

Can someone help? thank you. 
Dan

----------


## ciborium

I followed instructions for G-mplayer. 

Apple Trailers still gives me "Get latest Quicktime" message.  

Even though I am running Firefox 3, I still tried deleting pluginreg.dat and letting Firefox recreate it. No joy.

Re-tried editing by adding quicktime 7 line. Still no joy.

----------


## maninsitu

Thanks this is a great sticky! I am not very techie and migrated from Windows to Ubuntu only because it was free and scheduled updates.

So using Terminal was scary, but by following your instructions...it was easy and now I have sound! Yes!!!! Plus some great apps to go along with the now functional sound!!!

 :Popcorn:   :Guitar:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I have been struggling to get video working for ubuntu 8.0.4 (dual boot with xp). 
> 
> after many tries, i now get below:
> 1. youtube.com: no sound, no video. just blank screen. no complaint about flash either.
> 2. on wsj.com: it said 
> The version of Adobe Flash Player required to view this interactive has not been found.
> To enjoy our complete interactive experience, please download a free copy of the latest version of Adobe Flash Player here.
> 
> my firefox is 3.0.3. i installed adboe flash player 10. 
> ...


 
How did you install Flash Player?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I followed instructions for G-mplayer. 
> 
> Apple Trailers still gives me "Get latest Quicktime" message.  
> 
> Even though I am running Firefox 3, I still tried deleting pluginreg.dat and letting Firefox recreate it. No joy.
> 
> Re-tried editing by adding quicktime 7 line. Still no joy.


 
It will work by Thursday when you upgrade to Intrepid Ibex.  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks this is a great sticky! I am not very techie and migrated from Windows to Ubuntu only because it was free and scheduled updates.
> 
> So using Terminal was scary, but by following your instructions...it was easy and now I have sound! Yes!!!! Plus some great apps to go along with the now functional sound!!!


 
I'm glad it worked well for you. The terminal isn't hard, it's much easier to use the GNU/Linux terminal than it was to use MS DOS.

----------


## Izek

Ubuntu gave me the error:


```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
E: Couldn't find package libflash-mozplugin
```

after running the Ubuntu x64 line


```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ia32-libs icedtea6-plugin libavcodec-unstripped-51 libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar
```

so it stopped.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Ubuntu gave me the error:
> 
> 
> ```
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
> Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
> ...


 
Stopped how? It doesn't matter if they're not installed to be removed, it's just a precaution against conflicts.

----------


## uchihaitachi

When I was trying intrepid rc, I noticed the apt-get command would simply halt when it cannot find some package to remove.
This wasn't the case in Hardy and makes it more challenging for others to setup their ubuntu boxes. Every additional step counts.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> When I was trying intrepid rc, I noticed the apt-get command would simply halt when it cannot find some package to remove.
> This wasn't the case in Hardy and makes it more challenging for others to setup their ubuntu boxes. Every additional step counts.


 
Well, if it's doing that it's a bug with apt-get, and a very silly one, as it should carry on with the rest of the command. I've never, ever experienced that, and I'm not able to use Ubuntu and upgrade to Intrepid 'til the weekend.

P.S. Did you report it as a bug when you discovered it?

----------


## Izek

No, it couldn't find libflash-mozplugin or whatever, that's why it halted.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> No, it couldn't find libflash-mozplugin or whatever, that's why it halted.


 
It shouldn't halt at all, that's why I said it's a bug.

Anyway, just copy the command after the "&&" symbols.

----------


## uchihaitachi

Well after that halting problem with the RC, I decided I'll put off the official version until you've had a go at it.
Perhaps the final has fixed the above problem. I'll report back if I find anything new.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Well after that halting problem with the RC, I decided I'll put off the official version until you've had a go at it.
> Perhaps the final has fixed the above problem. I'll report back if I find anything new.


 
Don't let it put you off, it's nothing major.

----------


## nomind111

thank you  much, i am wondering though, how to download stream video that may be password encrypted/ protection etc, just incase you know any indo on this, thanks!

----------


## nomind111

hello, thank you for your time and energy you put into this, i am however having trouble...I get the "get the latest quicktime" i tried your troubleshooting...when i opened up that file and searched i found two files that had QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$ and right above both of them i pasted the QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$, i also tried just one or the other, closed the app and restarted browser. still same message. i redownloaded the two files you gave for ubuntu 8.04 hardy..any ideas??? thank you very much.

----------


## vanden12

Never used WinFF but does it do in a ipod touch preset yet?

also what about hanbrake.

----------


## mrebus

I had the same problem

----------


## mrebus

> Ubuntu gave me the error:
> 
> 
> ```
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
> Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
> ...


I had this exact same problem.

----------


## sofasurfer

Using 32 bit intrepid, I entered command below, and the result at the end was that a package did now load. Was is the problem?

daryl@daryl-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libavcodec-unstripped-51 libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
[sudo] password for daryl: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
Package libflash-mozplugin is not installed, so not removed
Package libflashsupport is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-plugin-gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package swfdec-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package libavcodec-unstripped-51 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
E: Package libavcodec-unstripped-51 has no installation candidate

----------


## unutbu

libavcodec-unstripped-51 is in the multiverse section of the official repository.
http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/...-unstripped-51

Check that the multiverse repo is enabled by going to
System>Administration>Software Sources. There should be a checkbox for the multiverse repo there.

----------


## brigit

Hi,
sorry I haven't read though all of the replies but I have scanned through and didn't notice any mention of the problem that I have.
Um.. why is it that when I install the essentials my kb3 gets uninstalled and then if I reinstall it the libs for kb3 in the essentials get uninstalled. I'm running Hardy btw.
Otherwise so far loving the tutorial. 
Thanks

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi,
> sorry I haven't read though all of the replies but I have scanned through and didn't notice any mention of the problem that I have.
> Um.. why is it that when I install the essentials my kb3 gets uninstalled and then if I reinstall it the libs for kb3 in the essentials get uninstalled. I'm running Hardy btw.
> Otherwise so far loving the tutorial. 
> Thanks


 
No idea, but make sure both are removed, then try using "sudo aptitude install" to install them, instead of "sudo apt-get install".

----------


## brigit

Having had a closer look at it could it be because my k3b is a diffrent version? I already had installed k3b and k3b-data and libk3b3 and it is when I install libk3b2 and libk3b2-extracodecs that k3b gets uninstalled. So I've just installed libk3b3-extracodecs instead.
One other thing is I get messages asking me to install the latest quicktime so I tried following your instructions regarding adding the line QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$ in pluginreg.dat but the line regarding Quicktime Plug-in reads QuickTime Plug-in 7.4.5:$
7
instead of QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$ so I tried adding QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$ anyhow, but it didn't make much diffrence.

----------


## jorwex

> I had this exact same problem.


I had the same problem too, albeit w/ the 32bit flavor. You have to go back to Software Sources, the tab titled "Third-Party Software,"  and tick (what was the first in my list, yours may differ) "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner."

I feel like it was ticked automatically in Hardy, but I could be wrong. The command worked once I had done that.

Good luck!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Having had a closer look at it could it be because my k3b is a diffrent version? I already had installed k3b and k3b-data and libk3b3 and it is when I install libk3b2 and libk3b2-extracodecs that k3b gets uninstalled. So I've just installed libk3b3-extracodecs instead.
> One other thing is I get messages asking me to install the latest quicktime so I tried following your instructions regarding adding the line QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$ in pluginreg.dat but the line regarding Quicktime Plug-in reads QuickTime Plug-in 7.4.5:$
> 7
> instead of QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$ so I tried adding QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$ anyhow, but it didn't make much diffrence.


 
Yeah, the libs and application versions need to correspond.

Regarding the Quictime trailers, that issue should be fixed in 8.10 Intrepid, so I'm not sure what's going on there. I used the Intrepid version of Gecko Media Player in Hardy and that fixed it for me.

----------


## persistentstubborn

Many thanks for the update. I wonder if you could help me regarding conversion of .flv from youtube to my son's sonyericsson w610i on Ubuntu 8.10 (never managed on 8.04 either).

I've followed howto, but haven't fetched sources from repositories (neither ubuntu nor medibuntu). Conversions (8.04) from flv to any phone format (supposedly .3gp, that works in his phone) produced files that mostly didn't have sound on PC while did have sound but no video on phone. I've tried both WinFF and Avidemux (according to the instructions here) and I've tried many formats (3gp, mp4, 3g2, avi)

Now I updated to 8.10, fetched sources (both ubuntu and medibuntu), the result is the same. WinFF always complains about EVERY codec as "unknown encoder" (h263, h264,xvid,mspeg4, etc). I've marked both ffmpeg and avidemux for reinstallation, but the result is the same. Should I remove them and try installing from source, as per these instructions from ffmpeg? 

Many thanks in advance for your response that I hope will be simple since I'm not able to follow complicated advice these days (health issues), but still want to feature myself in front of my son.

----------


## unutbu

According to the user guide found here: 
http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/supp...serguide/k610i



> The phone supports the following file types: MP3, MP4, M4A, 3GPP, AMR, MIDI, iMelody, eMelody, WMA, WMV, WAV (16kHz maximum sample rate) and Real8. The phone also supports streamed files that are 3GPP compatible.


To convert an flv file into, say, an mp3 file you could try this command:


```
ffmpeg -sameq -i filename.flv filename.mp3
```

The ffmpeg package is in the official repositories.

----------


## persistentstubborn

> To convert an flv file into, say, an mp3 file you could try this command:
> 
> 
> ```
> ffmpeg -sameq -i filename.flv filename.mp3
> ```
> 
> The ffmpeg package is in the official repositories.


Many thanks, but I am able to convert flv to sound and that sound plays at his phone. I even managed to produce several video files, but those files never produced sound in his phone. What I'm trying is to produce a video file with sound to be played in phone.

I tried the above command and got the following output (that might help diagnose where I'm stuck)



```
lazar@milinko:~/Public$ ffmpeg -sameq -i naruto\ fan\ flash\ 0.6-mA2ogiIrIg8.flv /home/lazar/Videos/test/narutofanflash06.3gpFFmpeg version r11872+debian_3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3, Copyright (c) 2000-2008 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-swscaler --enable-x11grab --prefix=/usr --enable-libgsm --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-pthreads --disable-strip --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaadbin --enable-liba52 --enable-liba52bin --enable-libdc1394 --disable-armv5te --disable-armv6 --disable-altivec --disable-vis --enable-shared --disable-static
  libavutil version: 49.6.0
  libavcodec version: 51.50.0
  libavformat version: 52.7.0
  libavdevice version: 52.0.0
  built on Oct  3 2008 22:40:31, gcc: 4.3.2

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 1000.00 (1000/1) -> 12.00 (12/1)
Input #0, flv, from 'naruto fan flash 0.6-mA2ogiIrIg8.flv':
  Duration: 00:01:24.4, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 64 kb/s
    Stream #0.0: Video: flv, yuv420p, 320x239 [PAR 0:1 DAR 0:1], 12.00 tb(r)
    Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 22050 Hz, mono, 64 kb/s
Output #0, 3gp, to '/home/lazar/Videos/test/narutofanflash06.3gp':
    Stream #0.0: Video: 0x0000, yuv420p, 320x239 [PAR 0:1 DAR 0:1], q=2-31, 200 kb/s, 12.00 tb(c)
    Stream #0.1: Audio: 0x0000, 22050 Hz, mono, 64 kb/s
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0
lazar@milinko:~/Public$
```

Where do I get those codecs?

----------


## unutbu

Type


```
 ffmpeg -formats
```

This will show you what formats your version of ffmpeg
can decode (D) and encode (E). 

Look for a line that says


```
 DE amr             3gpp amr file format
```

I don't have any experience with this format, but it looks like if your ffmpeg is like mine, you should be able to encode in 3gpp format. Change .3gp to .3gpp in your ffmpeg command to try this.

You might also want to try mp4, and wmv formats since the documentation says the phone can handle these formats, and they are video formats as well.

For example, perhaps try


```
ffmpeg -sameq -i filename.flv filename.wmv
```

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Many thanks for the update. I wonder if you could help me regarding conversion of .flv from youtube to my son's sonyericsson w610i on Ubuntu 8.10 (never managed on 8.04 either).
> 
> I've followed howto, but haven't fetched sources from repositories (neither ubuntu nor medibuntu). Conversions (8.04) from flv to any phone format (supposedly .3gp, that works in his phone) produced files that mostly didn't have sound on PC while did have sound but no video on phone. I've tried both WinFF and Avidemux (according to the instructions here) and I've tried many formats (3gp, mp4, 3g2, avi)
> 
> Now I updated to 8.10, fetched sources (both ubuntu and medibuntu), the result is the same. WinFF always complains about EVERY codec as "unknown encoder" (h263, h264,xvid,mspeg4, etc). I've marked both ffmpeg and avidemux for reinstallation, but the result is the same. Should I remove them and try installing from source, as per these instructions from ffmpeg? 
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your response that I hope will be simple since I'm not able to follow complicated advice these days (health issues), but still want to feature myself in front of my son.


 
Did you upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid, or install Intrepid fresh? If you merely upgraded from Hardy, the problem could be that you originally installed the restricted version of FFmpeg, by that I mean you may have installed it before you added the Medibuntu repository, where the unrestricted version resides. 

I have a SE W810i and have converted numerous videos for my phone using WinFF, by selecting 3G2, then renaming the extension to 3GP after the conversion is complete.

Make sure the Medibuntu repo is added to your sources, then try:

*sudo apt-get purge ffmpeg && sudo apt-get install ffmpeg* 

If that doesn't work, either remove it again and compile FFmpeg yourself, or install Intrepid fresh and add the Medibuntu repo before you try to install FFmpeg.

----------


## sagesparrow

I installed Intrepid a few days ago and found trouble viewing videos on just a few sites.  I tried a number of suggested solutions to no avail.  I followed the initial instructions on this thread with no obvious errors.  But my problem still persists.  I can get video on all sites, but 2 that i've run across so far.  They worked before my new install (i was running 7.10)

1.  Justin.tv  
none of the selections work.  the loading icon just keeps spinning.
http://www.justin.tv/directory?category=sports

2.  cbs.com the older videos they have available.  i just get a black screen.
here's a page where none of the selections will work for me:
http://www.cbs.com/classics/the_twilight_zone/index.php

I'm assuming there are more sites where this problem will show up, but these are the ones i've come across since the upgrade.
Your help is appreciated.

----------


## Izek

I just tried using this guide: http://t0x.in/medibuntu.html

But I got an error trying to install w32codecs...



```
ian@ian-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install w32codecs
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
```

w64codecs installs fine it seems.

----------


## Rodney9

> thank you for such a comprehensive guide... really really helped a lot - answered a billion questions n issues =) thanks!!!
> 
> .


Could not agree more, Fantastic, Thank You  :Biggrin:

----------


## persistentstubborn

> ...
> For example, perhaps try
> 
> 
> ```
> ffmpeg -sameq -i filename.flv filename.wmv
> ```





> Did you upgrade from Hardy ...
> Make sure the Medibuntu repo is added to your sources, then try:
> 
> *sudo apt-get purge ffmpeg && sudo apt-get install ffmpeg* 
> 
> If that doesn't work, either remove it again and compile FFmpeg yourself, or install Intrepid fresh and add the Medibuntu repo before you try to install FFmpeg.


Thank you both for your valuable help.

I was upgrading all the way from 7.04 to 8.10.

A strange issue occurred when I purged ffmpeg (and winff and a bunch of other stuff as dependencies) - /etc/resolv.conf was purged. I think I downloaded binary from medibuntu repositories. Therefore my present decision is to compile ffmpeg from source and forget winff. I'll probably take it from medibuntu repositories, and report (hopefully successful) results here, presumably during the course of this week, so others might get some benefit of your advice and my time, too.

Again, many thanks.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thank you both for your valuable help.
> 
> I was upgrading all the way from 7.04 to 8.10.
> 
> A strange issue occurred when I purged ffmpeg (and winff and a bunch of other stuff as dependencies) - /etc/resolv.conf was purged. I think I downloaded binary from medibuntu repositories. Therefore my present decision is to compile ffmpeg from source and forget winff. I'll probably take it from medibuntu repositories, and report (hopefully successful) results here, presumably during the course of this week, so others might get some benefit of your advice and my time, too.
> 
> Again, many thanks.


 
If I were you, I'd install Intrepid fresh. Technically, it should be fine to just keep ugrading from version to version, but in reality that's not always the case, especially for desktop users.

Why forget about WinFF? It's just a GUI frontend for FFmpeg, so when you have the latter working as it should, WinFF won't give you those errors. You may still get errors when encoding AMR audio, but AMR is worse than crappy anyway.

----------


## cornelis spronk

> I had this exact same problem.


I think I have the same problem.  After upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10 and attempting to run

sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libavcodec-unstripped-51 libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
E: Couldn't find package libflash-mozplugin

Where do I find the "libflash-mozplugin" package?  

At the moment BBC iplayer works on some things, but not on all, and I think that this problem would be solved if the "sudo apt-get ...." script above would completely run through, rather than stopping at "libflash-mozplugin" package.

----------


## cornelis spronk

I solved my problem of running the script mentioned in the previous thread.

When I went through the System>Administration>Software sources page, I ticked off the boxes, but they were not saved when I canceled out from the page.  A close and save button would have been helpful here.  By clicked on the larger page outside the small page the tick marks have been saved, and the extra software sources became available to me.

Now that the script has run through, I still do not got the "Listen Live" sound for BBC iplayer.  I get a box with the details of the program I want to listen to, but no sound.  

Any suggestion would be appreciated.

----------


## kforum

thank once more lad, i got everything working, nearly out of the box, only with the simple commands you instructed. vlc rocks!

i had never gotten dvd 100% on lin before.  :Guitar: 
i wonder if streaming of quicktime and realplayer is also, as simple.

cheers
 :KDE Star:

----------


## kforum

> I solved my problem of running the script mentioned in the previous thread.
> 
> When I went through the System>Administration>Software sources page, I ticked off the boxes, but they were not saved when I canceled out from the page.  A close and save button would have been helpful here.  By clicked on the larger page outside the small page the tick marks have been saved, and the extra software sources became available to me.
> 
> Now that the script has run through, I still do not got the "Listen Live" sound for BBC iplayer.  I get a box with the details of the program I want to listen to, but no sound.  
> 
> Any suggestion would be appreciated.


mate sorry to bog in, im no expert but... isnt that a sound issue? as in :Razz: ulse audio issue  :Wink: .

check the pulse audio posts out there.
like this one:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...udio+distilled

----------


## bw44

I finally got around to upgrading to Hardy Heron (talk about being behind the curve!).  The "How-To" (8.04 version) worked smooth as silk.  I'm a little disappointed with Gnome Mplayer/Gecko for rendering the BBC videos which haven't migrated to Flash.  They only work (for me) with the RealMedia stream, and don't work as well, especially in imbedded playback, as ReaPlayer 10 under Gutsy.

Someone recently mentioned:


> ...I get the "get the latest quicktime" i tried your troubleshooting...when i opened up that file and searched i found two [lines] that had QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$ and right above both of them i pasted the QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$, i also tried just one or the other, closed the app and restarted browser. still same message. i redownloaded the two files you gave for ubuntu 8.04 hardy..any ideas??? thank you very much.


I also had this problem and the How-To suggests inserting 

```
QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$
```

 *above* the line 

```
QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$
```

But every time I inserted it and saved the file, it would get reset by Firefox (I assume). What seems to have worked for me is to *replace* the existing line with the new one.

The How-To didn't mention there was a second line

```
QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7:$
```

and by the time I read the above post I had tried several times to change the first line.  When I looked for the second one, it was already

```
QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$
```

so I don't know whether it came that way, or it got changed by my fritzing about with the first line.

Bottom line(!): I suggest you try changing both lines to:

```
QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$
```

This works for me, anyway. I no longer get the message about the "latest QuickTime" and the videos I've surfed to so far display fine.

Hope it works for you!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I finally got around to upgrading to Hardy Heron (talk about being behind the curve!).  The "How-To" (8.04 version) worked smooth as silk.  I'm a little disappointed with Gnome Mplayer/Gecko for rendering the BBC videos which haven't migrated to Flash.  They only work (for me) with the RealMedia stream, and don't work as well, especially in imbedded playback, as ReaPlayer 10 under Gutsy.
> 
> Someone recently mentioned:
> I also had this problem and the How-To suggests inserting 
> 
> ```
> QuickTime Plug-in 7.0 / 7:$
> ```
> 
> ...


 
That whole issue has been a bit random, as some people have found they have to tinker and play around a bit, like you, and others just can't get it to stick. I'm not sure why, perhaps it's a phantom configuration file causing the problem. I solved it early on by installing the version of Gecko Media Player in alpha Intrepid, but I had to stop advising others to do the same, cos' it was getting dangerous, as too much of alpha Intrepid was being installed as dependencies.

----------


## cornelis spronk

> mate sorry to bog in, im no expert but... isnt that a sound issue? as inulse audio issue .
> 
> check the pulse audio posts out there.
> like this one:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...udio+distilled


Thanks mate, you are right.  Excuse my ignorance.  There is nothing like posting something to stimulate lateral thinking.  

Having research the matter further, I have now discovered that not only was it a sound problem, but worse than that it is a political problem.  I have just learned that the BBC has an agreement to allow "live now" broadcoasting to be blocked on any machine that is not running Micro$oft Windows.  Furthermore, the BBC does not make much effort to let this be known.  Until the BBC unblocks it, us Linux users are out of luck.

----------


## tamanaco

> I think I have the same problem.  After upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10 and attempting to run
> 
> 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
> Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
> E: Couldn't find package libflash-mozplugin
> ...


Getting the same error here with a fresh install of 8.10 Intrepid Ibex. I followed all the installation steps (including the "DID YOU HAVE ERRORS" steps after failing a few times). The pointers to Medibuntu repositories were copied/pasted from the first post and appear to be available, but the libflash-mozplugin package is no where to be found. Is this package available from a different source? Any other suggestions?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Getting the same error here with a fresh install of 8.10 Intrepid Ibex. I followed all the installation steps (including the "DID YOU HAVE ERRORS" steps after failing a few times). The pointers to Medibuntu repositories were copied/pasted from the first post and appear to be available, but the libflash-mozplugin package is no where to be found. Is this package available from a different source? Any other suggestions?


 
You don't want the libflash-mozplugin, as it conflicts with Adobe Flash Player. My command would simply remove it if the package happened to be installed - that is all.

----------


## lotharjade

Ok, a couple of questions.  (maybe one of the 500 posts discusses it, but that is a lot of stuff to go through)

On the second item it says to enter (sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-helix-player mozilla-mplayer mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin) into the terminal.  Does that really get rid of kaffeine, helix-player, mplayer, vlc, and totem?  Why do that?

If the sound and video of Ubuntu Ibex is such an issue, why isn't everything you did here already part of the release?  Why do they stick with this system if there is a way to solve all the problems?   :Confused: 

I ask cause one, I am hesitant to proceed to step two, and two, I don't know the whole backstory behind the Ubuntu and why they are picking this system over the fixes you mentioned. 

(bare with me on my naive questions)

----------


## bw44

> ...
> Having research the matter further, I have now discovered that not only was it a sound problem, but worse than that it is a political problem.  I have just learned that the BBC has an agreement to allow "live now" broadcoasting to be blocked on any machine that is not running Micro$oft Windows.  Furthermore, the BBC does not make much effort to let this be known.  Until the BBC unblocks it, us Linux users are out of luck.


I wouldn't for a moment defend BBC's action on this.  That being said, it may simply be because they haven't yet been able to get it working with Linux.  So, rather than have Linux viewers get frustrated and bombard them with complaints about the service, they are simply blocking it for now (hopefully).

The actual message I get when I try to access "Live [video] News" channel is:


> Cannot play media. Sorry, this media is not available in your territory.


which isn't very forthcoming, since "your territory" must mean "non-Microsoft-Windows-land."

Where did you find out that they were blocking non-MS Windows viewers?  I previously thought they were blocking transmissions outside the UK that UK residents paid some sort of (TV?) license fee to view; the argument being that the rest of the world shouldn't get for free what British rate-payers pay for.  Or something like that.  Ubuntu-freak, you're a Brit, aren't you? Could you possibly elaborate?

Just so other posters know, however, BBC live radio broadcasts aren't blocked.  I listen to them all the time.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I wouldn't for a moment defend BBC's action on this.  That being said, it may simply be because they haven't yet been able to get it working with Linux.  So, rather than have Linux viewers get frustrated and bombard them with complaints about the service, they are simply blocking it for now (hopefully).
> 
> The actual message I get when I try to access "Live [video] News" channel is:which isn't very forthcoming, since "your territory" must mean "non-Microsoft-Windows-land."
> 
> Where did you find out that they were blocking non-MS Windows viewers?  I previously thought they were blocking transmissions outside the UK that UK residents paid some sort of (TV?) license fee to view; the argument being that the rest of the world shouldn't get for free what British rate-payers pay for.  Or something like that.  Ubuntu-freak, you're a Brit, aren't you? Could you possibly elaborate?
> 
> Just so other posters know, however, BBC live radio broadcasts aren't blocked.  I listen to them all the time.


 
Well, we can't watch American shows on US-based websites etc here in the UK. 

Perhaps if a link is provided to a BBC stream that doesn't work I can check it out at some point. 

Also, the BBC is duty-bound to provide an equal service for both Linux and Mac users, but it could take some time.

----------


## bw44

> Well, we can't watch American shows on US-based websites etc here in the UK. 
> 
> Perhaps if a link is provided to a BBC stream that doesn't work I can check it out at some point. 
> 
> Also, the BBC is duty-bound to provide an equal service for both Linux and Mac users, but it could take some time.


Hey, I wasn't complaining about the BBC policy! If the policy is as I suggested, it doesn't seem unreasonable (though I'm glad they don't apply it to radio streams too). What I wouldn't defend is hiding the fact they were not supporting Linux. But if, as you say, they are equally committed to supporting Linux (eventualy) then that's OK. I wonder why the US news websites block transmission to the UK? 

But what I was really asking was for confirmation as to whether BBC's blocking of Live [video] News was really for technical reasons, as Cornelis Spronk suggested, or a matter of policy.  Anyone?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hey, I wasn't complaining about the BBC policy! If the policy is as I suggested, it doesn't seem unreasonable (though I'm glad they don't apply it to radio streams too). What I wouldn't defend is hiding the fact they were not supporting Linux. But if, as you say, they are equally committed to supporting Linux (eventualy) then that's OK. I wonder why the US news websites block transmission to the UK? 
> 
> But what I was really asking was for confirmation as to whether BBC's blocking of Live [video] News was really for technical reasons, as Cornelis Spronk suggested, or a matter of policy.  Anyone?


 
Do the news streams work for you? The BBC have never blocked streams for Linux users, why would they? I've always been able to get them to play, even if it was only the Real stream that would work correctly.

P.S. I said we can't watch American shows on US-based websites.

----------


## bw44

> Do the news streams work for you? The BBC have never blocked streams for Linux users, why would they? I've always been able to get them to play, even if it was only the Real stream that would work correctly.
> 
> P.S. I said we can't watch American shows on US-based websites.


Sorry, I tried to be clear, but I think the confusion here is between video or audio _clips_ and "*Live News*" feeds. For example, if I navigate to the following page

```
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/video_and_audio/default.stm
```

 and click on the first video clip it plays fine using Flash player (as do all other Flash player clips).

If I link to the "One-Minute World News"

```
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/check/player/nol/newsid_6900000/newsid_6903100?redirect=6903113.stm&news=1&bbram=1&nbwm=1&nbram=1&bbwm=1&asb=1
```

 it (usually)  plays OK with Gnome Mplayer/Gecko imbedded (though sometimes I have to launch it in a standalone player, but it works then).  I don't know if UK viewers can see this summary, as it seems to be directed at an American audience.

Note that I have selected the "International" as opposed to the "UK" version ("Site Version" over on the left side of the BBC news site pages) since I live in Canada.

Now, if I select the "UK" version of the site, I not only get a different selection of links (to more local-to-the-UK news), but am also offered the following "Live" link

```
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7459669.stm
```

 at the top of the page.  When I select this link, a new page appears with the heading "BBC News Channel" below which there is a video gif captioned:


> Cannot play media. Sorry, this media is not available in your territory.


And, indeed, I'm not able to view the "Live News" feed.  (I think the "/1" and "/2" after the site in the first and third URLs above is what distinguishes the UK from the International versions of the site.) 

I assumed the "Live News" channel was not being made available to "international" users because they were "international", not because they were MS Windows users, which I thought is what Cornelis Spronk was suggesting. That's why I asked in my reply to his post where he found out about the lack of support for anything except MS Windows.  It's also why I thought it was indefensible for BBC to give this as the reason we couldn't view it.

I think BBC restricts what "international" users can view, not what Linux users can view (though there may be delays in making new features available to Linux users, since we're such a small group). 

Hope that clears up what I was trying to say.

BW44

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Yup, that's exactly what I think too.  :Smile: 

P.S. Welcome to the second incarnation of my howto, Bob.

----------


## kylea

After 7 days of HELL  :Boo hoo!:  

My kit is: Ubuntu 8.10 fully patched updated (whatever) - Dell E6500, browser is Firefox 3.03.

IcedTea Web Browser Plugin
    File name: IcedTeaPlugin.so
    The IcedTea Web Browser Plugin executes Java applet

Xine Plugin
    File name: xineplugin.so
    Xine Plugin version 1.0.2, (c) The Xine Project.
    Windows Media Player / RealPlayer / QuickTime compatible.

Shockwave Flash
    File name: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
    Shockwave Flash 10.0 r12

Have also installed RealPlayer11 (GOLD) and XBMC

Deinstalled Mplayer

I followed this post and I have the following successes and failures to report:

1. Audio Streaming from www.abc.net.au for most of the live radio stations, both Windows Media and RealPlayer formats. Strange that the ABC (Australia) had several radio networks and they have differing streaming formats. And some don't work.

2. Flash Video on the site works - 

3. RealPlayer - gnomedesk top works

4. And - wait for it PulseAudio is working - I had given up - ill have to update another fellow suffer on this.

5. Nothing from the BBC works, not audio, flash, live streaming - except I stumbled across a radio link http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/netwo...o1/live.shtml# that worked sometimes. I'll try it in my Virtual Box XP Instance


So thanks for the suggestions - I did have a conflict problem with the Free Flash player and Shockwave Flash 10.0 r12

Sometime the Flash videos will not play - if I stop the browser and re-start they work. That was a bot confusing at first.

 :LOL:

----------


## ashwinipn

Hi,
I am using Hardy Heron 32 bit on my system (Athlon X2 5000+ BE, 780G and SB700 Chipset, Integrated Radeon HD graphics, and ALC889A integrated sound). I have applied "Comprehensive Multimedia & Video Howto" posted by Ubuntu Freak and have thanked him for the wonderful job she/he has done for the new bees like me. Till now, apart from small glitches, everything had been working well. Only one problem I had and answer of which I am yet to get even after posting the query couple of months back. But now, I suppose after some updates (can't pinpoint which ones), I have been facing some problems and would be grateful if can be helped solving. I will start with the problems faced from the beginning of the installation, and then, of late what has been happening.

1. Streaming of videos in Firefox has not been great... It starts fine... but after say, 15-20 seconds.... stops... starts again on its own... may be couple of times.. and stops again.... after that.... I need to refresh/reload the page time and again for the streaming..... This has drastically limited my usage since I depend solely on the system for my entertainment needs. Other internet based applications such as skype etc.. are working fine.... 

2. How to make use of Magicjack phone on Ubuntu?

3. How to use Creative Webcam Live! Ultra on Ubuntu?

Now, the problem which are recent (may be after some updates).. My habit is, I do complete updates whatever has been recommended/appear through update manager...

4. Video/page browsing/document reading are choppy. Choppiness increases in bigger/full screen windows. I did not face any problem before since I have been using x11 or gl driver/s instead of xv. But now.. this is the case.... I remember sometime back there was an update of fglrx driver... Probably problem started after that... No desktop effects are enabled...

5. Previously, The sound in Ubuntu would put the Windows to shame despite of the specialty driver/software provided by the motherboard manufacturer for Windows and DTS Digital Neo 6 PC protocol enabled. But now... for some reason, sound is altogether disappeared.... No boot sound either.... the sound icon shows no sound.... I initially thought that since I installed VirtualBox, that might have caused some conflict... but even after complete removal of the same, I did not get sound back on my PC. It is working as usual on Windows Vista side though.... Although I had not found ALC889A driver previously but with default ALSA, it was working wonderfully.... I did not have to setup/configure anything when I first installed Ubuntu.... My Logitech speakers, specially sub-woofer would come "alive" in Ubuntu.... and for watching DVD movies, streaming videos, I used to boot my PC into Ubuntu just for the sound effects... I miss those now...

6. How to enable Samsung WEP301 Bluetooth headset/Handsfree in Ubuntu? When I installed Azio Bluetooth (2.0 + EDR) adapter, I saw bluetooth manager automatically on the panel, which conveys that is has been recognized and driver is installed.... But when I try connecting the headset... it fails to....


Solutions/suggestions for above said problem/s would be highly appreciated... Moreover, suggestion regarding decision of upgrading to Intrepid Ibex would be helpful to me.... Shall I stay with Hardy or upgrade it... If upgrade... would it just upgrade the OS or I need to save my files to some other location....
Thank you very much in advance...

----------


## ferral-cat

Thank You Ubuntu-Freak for this excellent How-To

Everything works perfectly.  Youre a genius.

----------


## ricpat51

First of all thanks for your amazing post ubuntu-freak, great job.
Now, I wanna ask your help as I'm facing some problems. After upgrading to intrepid, the video when I'm watching avi videos seems like slow motion, you know?! Kinda jumping, sorry I don't know how to say that in English.
I've tried your HT but it's the same thing. Emphasizing that it becomes to happens after the upgrade, in hardy it didn't happens.
Thanks in Advance and sorry for my English.

best regards

----------


## kforum

hi there ubu, i had great success getting dvds to play on an old ubu machine the other day, now im trying to get this to work on my new 8.10 kubu machine, and the vlc reads only the trailers(with menu) but not the whole dvd... its rather odd really.

is it a kubuntu thing, or does it have to do with some security lock vlc cant deal with?

----------


## TheCat

I had the same problem with "Couldn't find package libflash-mozplugin" killing the terminal command line install.  Perhaps you can modify the instructions to delete libflash-mozplugin from the list of programs to be removed, or put the removal on a separate line so it doesn't kill the entire install?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> hi there ubu, i had great success getting dvds to play on an old ubu machine the other day, now im trying to get this to work on my new 8.10 kubu machine, and the vlc reads only the trailers(with menu) but not the whole dvd... its rather odd really.
> 
> is it a kubuntu thing, or does it have to do with some security lock vlc cant deal with?


 
Did you upgrade Kubuntu to 8.10, or install it fresh? Do DVDs play okay in Kaffeine?

----------


## DSK

Great howto!!!!

Any updates for Laptop touchpads in Ubuntu 8.10.  It would appear those settings are no longer kept in xorg??

----------


## kforum

> Did you upgrade Kubuntu to 8.10, or install it fresh? Do DVDs play okay in Kaffeine?


no kaff here, its a fresh install... only 'dragon player', go figure. either way, both have the same issues. ^^

im thinking this may be a security lock probably.

:/


cheers.

----------


## bw44

Video player for anyone who's hard of hearing:

I've been very satisfied with VLC for playing DVDs, but recently a friend of mine who's deaf wanted to watch movies with closed captioning.  I was disappointed to discover that VLC does not yet support CC (although it's been promised by the project group for some time).  Windows Media Player (a horrible piece of software in my opinion) does support CC, so I've been booting into XP and using that.

Last night I discovered that smplayer (referred to as a "wrapper" for Mplayer) supports closed captions, and at least for my otherwise limited demands on a video player, seems to rival VLC for ease of use. In fact I prefer some of its controls.  It can be installed using the package manager, and requires several libraries be included.

I'm running Hardy Heron on a 32-bit machine and used the Howto to make smplayer the default player and launch it when you insert a DVD. I simply substituted "smplayer" for "vlc" in the instructions in "PART 4/5, DVD PLAYBACK/RIPPING/BURNING-- DEFAULT DVD PLAYER". (In other words replace "totem.desktop" with "smplayer.desktop" in the "x-content/video" entries in /etc/gnome/defaults.list.)  The only other thing I had to do was adjust smplayer's Video>Equalizer settings to get the color acceptable. Other than that it seemed to work just fine.  (Closed captioning is toggled on and off in the smplayer menu Subtitle>Enable closed caption.)

I can't recommend smplayer over VLC on any other basis, but for anyone who's hard of hearing, smplayer is a godsend. VLC will probably support closed captioning eventually.

If there's a major downside to smplayer, I hope someone will mention it.

bw44

EDIT:  My initial enthusiasm for smplayer was misplaced.  While it's the only Linux media player I could find that would render closed captioning, it seems to have a lot of trouble handling other DVD features. It could not find the root menu on several commercially produced movies, and one of them consistently crashed mplayer.  Sorry if I misled anyone into trying a "not-ready-for-prime-time" package.

----------


## oygle

There doesn't seem to be anything at all in this thread about digital cameras ??  I would have thought that is an essential part of multimedia.

----------


## kforum

> There doesn't seem to be anything at all in this thread about digital cameras ??  I would have thought that is an essential part of multimedia.


mine works our of the box, and in kde if you go to system settings/advanced you will find a camera section there where you can add/manage them.  :Wink: 

there prob is some easy/similar way under ubuntu, just look around.


best of luck.

 :Smile:

----------


## oygle

> mine works our of the box, and in kde if you go to system settings/advanced you will find a camera section there where you can add/manage them.


I can't find a system settings/advanced, nor anything about cameras, only the System | Preferences | Removable Drives and Media

----------


## smooth3006

why don't you just upload a intrepid deb of gecko mediaplayer for kde and gnome ? no matter what i do i cant get quicktime vids to load after i restart ff.  :Confused:  :Mad:

----------


## blazoner

> hi there ubu, i had great success getting dvds to play on an old ubu machine the other day, now im trying to get this to work on my new 8.10 kubu machine, and the vlc reads only the trailers(with menu) but not the whole dvd... its rather odd really.
> 
> is it a kubuntu thing, or does it have to do with some security lock vlc cant deal with?



I was running into what seems the same issue with a couple of newer DVDs under vlc in both Ubuntu and Windows, and all I had to do to get them to play was to go to Media>Open Disc>Disc and check the box by "No DVD Menus". It will run the disc without bothering with the menus, splash screens, previews, etc.

Hope it helps.
Robert

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> why don't you just upload a intrepid deb of gecko mediaplayer for kde and gnome ? no matter what i do i cant get quicktime vids to load after i restart ff.


 
Cos' the Deb will need lots of other libs and packages from the Intrepid repositories.

----------


## smooth3006

> Cos' the Deb will need lots of other libs and packages from the Intrepid repositories.



can you point me in the right direction to get the required debs for kde intrepid then ? id like to get quicktime vids to work if possible.

----------


## okkie

my first wget command after edit to ubuntu8.04 gives 404 error code.The intrepid docs did however download.Can i rectify ?

upgraded to 8.10   problem solved

----------


## smooth3006

too many issues with gecko mediaplayer so i just installed the mplayer plugin and all is fine and dandy. im also not using 8.10 so this is a fix for me.

----------


## -Stevey-Wonder-1990-

hey, i followed this guide to use vlc player to play dvds.
yesterday when i did this it was working fine, however, today it isnt working.
vlc player goes to open automatically but then closes down. any ideas?

----------


## 666porcondissaum

Thanks very much. I've been using this guide for months since I changed to Ubuntu. Well but the Touchpad doesn't changed... I keep on losing the road while typing and accidentaly touch it... What about this issue? Thanks again. :Guitar:

----------


## ashwinipn

> hey, i followed this guide to use vlc player to play dvds.
> yesterday when i did this it was working fine, however, today it isnt working.
> vlc player goes to open automatically but then closes down. any ideas?



with my little experience trying to get things work, purging vlc and reinstalling it using appropriate commands for your version/system provided in "Multimedia How to" by Ubuntu Freak would do the job, instead of trying to figure out what went wrong. This saves lots of time..... just install through Terminal... once again... and follow the instructions under "Did you have any errors installing", in case of any....

Ashwini

----------


## ashwinipn

I face some problems with using my wireless desktop (keyboard and mouse, RF) and bluetooth headset (am trying using only microphone as hands free?. Wireless Desktop does not work. Regarding bluetooth, although I can see my device in the configuration, it does not work. It does not ask me for pairing also.... And it is not listed in the softphones (e.g., skype) device list. Does anybody have some suggestions? I am using Intrepid Ibex 32 bit and quite happy with the overall performance. I also have some doubts about sounds, although it is working well right now... but bit confused about drivers etc. Getting confused with the names and jargons like ATI SB, ALSA, Pulse, 889A (OSS). As I understand, by default, I think, ATI SB is being used. But when I had bought the motherboard, in the manual, it was written Realtek HD audio ALC889A. What all these things are? Can anybody give me an idea? I think a very basic/fundamental/conceptual knowledge is needed for me about these things..

Ashwini

----------


## tpsingh

Thanks

----------


## irish66

Thank you very much. I couldn't get dvds to play, now i can.
M

----------


## m_l17

ubuntu-freak

Thank You for this information and keeping it updated  :Very Happy:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

*UPDATE* 

First of all, sorry if I don't reply to a post made in my thread. If anyone is still stuck, try posting your own thread, or tinker around and experiment. I've been a lot busier lately, plus I don't know everything.

Anyway, the main purpose of this post is to let 64-bit users know that there is a 64-bit build of Adobe Flash Player now, so no need to wrap the 32-bit player/plugin with NSPluginwrapper anymore. 

Installation instructions are in my troubleshooting section. To make sure it all goes smoothly, I suggest you install flashplugin-nonfree, purge it, then follow the instructions to install it from the Tar manually.

ubuntu-freak

----------


## m_l17

You can follow the directions for removing the old 32-bit player/plugin with NSPluginwrapper and install the native x64 alpha version. Keep in mind it is alpha. I'm using it now and it's working better for me, give it try. If you have problems you can always go back.

Read from the post from H4rold and vanadium101:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772490&page=46

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> You can follow the directions for removing the old 32-bit player/plugin with NSPluginwrapper and install the native x64 alpha version. Keep in mind it is alpha. I'm using it now and it's working better for me, give it try. If you have problems you can always go back.
> 
> Read from the post from H4rold and vanadium101:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772490&page=46


 
Why should the instructions in that link be followed and not mine? My instructions create the same symlinks as a Deb package and APT installation.

----------


## m_l17

> Why should the instructions in that link be followed and not mine? My instructions create the same symlinks as a Deb package and APT installation.


I did not say not follow your instructions. Just offering a way to install the native 64 bit version.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I did not say not follow your instructions. Just offering a way to install the native 64 bit version.


 
There's a link to the 64-bit version in my troubleshooting section, plus a command to install it which emulates the way a Deb package or APT would install it. I came up with that command myself and it means no faulty installations in the future.

----------


## SuperSonic4

Is there any way you can put a changelog up or something?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Is there any way you can put a changelog up or something?


 
Bit late now...  :Smile: 

The howto doesn't change much though, it just needs updating slightly sometimes, mainly when a new version of Ubuntu comes out.

----------


## lcreid

Thanks for the comprehensive documentation. I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 on a Lenovo x300, upgraded from Ubuntu 8.04. Under 8.04 and Firefox 3 I was able to listen to CBC radio here: http://www.cbc.ca/listen/streams/r1_vancouver_32.html (after a lot of semi-random installing of codecs, etc.), but since I upgraded to 8.10 I've been unable to get it to work. 

I followed the instructions in this how-to, but it still doesn't work. Can anyone else listen to that link with Ubuntu? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Bill Day

Thanks for the great guide!  It took me a little while to straighten out my video options, troubleshoot, and make sure that I had no redundant plugins in my browser, but everything worked in the end.  Thanks for your very lucid and informative presentation.

----------


## Gotit

Hi, was hoping you could help me out on another problem with streaming audio from one particular station http://wbal.com.  When I click on their "Listen Live" link it invokes the player http://wbal.com/listen/player.asp and typically plays for a few minutes (sometimes as much as 20) and then drops.  To re-establish the audio stream I have to re-boot my system! 

If I try to open stream in Totem Movie Player 2.22.1 using GStreamer 0.10.18 I get an error message that states:



> The playback of this movie requires a Windows Media Speech decoder plugin which is not installed.


This leads me to believe I can get a plugin someplace but I can't find it in my searching.  I've tried installing the 

```
w32codec
```

 package, but that didn't help.  Any ideas??

Oh, and thanks again for the Exaile player tip a while back (post 187).  It's a young player but I really like it!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Totem doesn't use the non-free-codecs (AKA w32/64codecs) package, it uses the various GStreamer or Xine packages. I think it just means the stream isn't supported by GStreamer, or the way it's been implemented is upsetting Totem. 

Regarding Gecko Media Player, you could try going to it's homepage and report a bug, or tinker with it's settings. The latter hasn't really helped me when I've had problems with a stream, though.

Lastly, it may not even be a problem with Gecko Media Player. The fact you have to reboot is strange. Restarting your browser isn't sufficient? Very odd indeed.

----------


## evolving_monkey

Thanks again

----------


## JinStevens

Hi ubuntu-freak!

Just wanted to say that this thread saved my sanity in dealing with the jumpy touchpad problem back when I was with 8.04. When I upgraded, I found that update manager commented out the SHMConfig settings.

Without them, my touchpad still occasionally jumps around. For the sake of completeness, I found this thread: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad that shows you how to enable SHMConfig under 8.10.  You might want to include it in an update or just add that your instructions only apply to 8.04.

Thanks again.

Jin

----------


## psychomichael

I installed the medibuntu repositories and now my compiz keeps crashing. I have to open a terminal to restart it, but it crashes as soon as I close the terminal. Any advice?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I installed the medibuntu repositories and now my compiz keeps crashing. I have to open a terminal to restart it, but it crashes as soon as I close the terminal. Any advice?


 
That would have nothing to do with Medibuntu, as it's just a repository for fetching and installing codecs, Skype, Google Earth etc.

Which graphics device do you have? What happens when you try to enable/disable effects in System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects?

----------


## psychomichael

> That would have nothing to do with Medibuntu, as it's just a repository for fetching and installing codecs, Skype, Google Earth etc.
> 
> Which graphics device do you have? What happens when you try to enable/disable effects in System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects?


I'm using an Nvidia card that was working perfectly with compiz fusion/emerald until I added Medibuntu and installed the recommended updates. 

It's working at the moment now that I went through the system>preferences>appearance>effects...I disabled them to None, then gradually went up to Custom where I originally had it. 

Hopefully just a momentary bug...thanks!

----------


## Gingalone

I closely followed the whole procedure (very well explained, even for a Ubuntu newbie) and everything went smoothly but with some commercial DVDs I get (with VLC) a unwatchable image with dolor random geometries jumping here and there superimposed to the movie original images.... With other DVDs VLC works well (sometimes I get some short audio interruptions).
All this with Ubuntu 8.10
Some suggestions?
Thanks for any help, Ciao everybody,
Gingalone

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I closely followed the whole procedure (very well explained, even for a Ubuntu newbie) and everything went smoothly but with some commercial DVDs I get (with VLC) a unwatchable image with dolor random geometries jumping here and there superimposed to the movie original images.... With other DVDs VLC works well (sometimes I get some short audio interruptions).
> All this with Ubuntu 8.10
> Some suggestions?
> Thanks for any help, Ciao everybody,
> Gingalone


 
Thanks.  :Smile: 

Does deinterlacing make any difference?

----------


## Gingalone

Not any better changing interlace settings.... but I am starting to think my test just-bought DVD is defective... I tried it on a conventional DVD player and I can see the movie but with luminosity that goes up and down and intermittent blank screen.....
So: probably it was just a unfortunate circumstance!
(I'll let you know if it is not so!)

Thank you again, ciao,
Gingalone

----------


## bw44

> Thanks for the comprehensive documentation. I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 on a Lenovo x300, upgraded from Ubuntu 8.04. Under 8.04 and Firefox 3 I was able to listen to CBC radio here: http://www.cbc.ca/listen/streams/r1_vancouver_32.html (after a lot of semi-random installing of codecs, etc.), but since I upgraded to 8.10 I've been unable to get it to work. 
> 
> I followed the instructions in this how-to, but it still doesn't work. Can anyone else listen to that link with Ubuntu? Thanks in advance.


First, I'm sorry to say, I haven't upgraded to 8.10, so can't test  the link for you with the latest version of Ubuntu.  I am using the latest (? ) version of Firefox (3.0.4) with 8.04 and the Gecko Media Player plug-in for WMP streams.  I have not done anything special, other than apply this Howto (no other codec installs) and it works, . . . sort of.

In return for this unhelpful information(!) would you tell _me_ something? When I link to the URL you specify, the audio stream plays, but I have no visible controls or indication of buffering, or even what plugin is playing the stream.  All I see is the tab shown  in the attachment.  Everywhere else I've accessed streams, I can see what component is handling them, start and stop the stream, etc.

When it was working for you, did you see something in addition to the essentially blank screen? (or is it just the way the CBC has implemented it?)

Thanks.

bw44

----------


## krsnendu

I have upgraded from Hardy and now video is blank in totem, dragonplayer and vlc. It plays in Mplayer and avidmuxer (although it stutters.)

All media players that don't work complain there is no codec for xvid.
I have installed and reinstalled totem and all the ugly, ugly-multiverse, ffmpeg, bad, bad-multiverse plugins for gstreamer. Still doesn't work.

When I uninstall them totem prompts me to install them, but then still complains that there is no codec for xvid.

Any tips.

This is mostly a standard Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) install on AMD64 with Kubuntu (KDE4) installed after. I use Ubuntu all the time (Kubuntu is just for playing around.)

----------


## Gotit

> First, I'm sorry to say, I haven't upgraded to 8.10, so can't test  the link for you with the latest version of Ubuntu.  I am using the latest (? ) version of Firefox (3.0.4) with 8.04 and the Gecko Media Player plug-in for WMP streams.  I have not done anything special, other than apply this Howto (no other codec installs) and it works, . . . sort of.
> 
> In return for this unhelpful information(!) would you tell _me_ something? When I link to the URL you specify, the audio stream plays, but I have no visible controls or indication of buffering, or even what plugin is playing the stream.  All I see is the tab shown  in the attachment.  Everywhere else I've accessed streams, I can see what component is handling them, start and stop the stream, etc.
> 
> When it was working for you, did you see something in addition to the essentially blank screen? (or is it just the way the CBC has implemented it?)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> bw44


bw44 and lcreid, Probably some more useless information here :Smile: ...
The CBC link works for me on HH 8.04 with FF 3.0.4.  However, I am not using the Gecko plug-in, instead I am using the Windows Media Player plug-in... not even sure how I got that!

----------


## h0lix

Everything loaded and worked great while following the installation guide. 

everything works on sites like youtube.com

but if i am trying to stream a file from another website in .mpg format (or something like it) i only see "File: /tmp/geckoeOZQzc" no image and no sound. 

any ideas?

oh, and many thanks to the OP, helped a bunch.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> bw44 and lcreid, Probably some more useless information here...
> The CBC link works for me on HH 8.04 with FF 3.0.4.  However, I am not using the Gecko plug-in, instead I am using the Windows Media Player plug-in... not even sure how I got that!


 
Looks like you're using the Totem browser plugin. 

Try part 2 of my howto.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Everything loaded and worked great while following the installation guide. 
> 
> everything works on sites like youtube.com
> 
> but if i am trying to stream a file from another website in .mpg format (or something like it) i only see "File: /tmp/geckoeOZQzc" no image and no sound. 
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> oh, and many thanks to the OP, helped a bunch.


 
You're welcome.  :Smile: 

Which sites? And which browser plugin are you using? Do non-streamed videos play okay?

----------


## ArrrghJ

I still can't watch DVD's...

I'm using 8.10

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi, I just wanted to thank you your instuctions are awesome. Everything worked the first time with this thread, truly great.

----------


## sleepyjon

Thank you! This solved all the problems I've been having with playing DVDs! :Popcorn:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi, I just wanted to thank you your instuctions are awesome. Everything worked the first time with this thread, truly great.


 



> Thank you! This solved all the problems I've been having with playing DVDs!


 
Thanks guys, glad to help.




> I still can't watch DVD's...
> 
> I'm using 8.10


 
Have you ever been able to watch them (on the system you're using now) in Ubuntu and/or Windows?

----------


## stlcity

Recently installed XBMC....like the interface. The problem is that the screen flickers all the time. would appreciate any help.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Recently installed XBMC....like the interface. The problem is that the screen flickers all the time. would appreciate any help.


 
Ah, thanks, never even heard of it. It's a cross-platform media centre, if anyone else is curious.

Anywho, have you tried disabling effects in System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects? It may not be Compiz-friendly at the moment.

----------


## unutbu

Thank you for the wonderful guide, ubuntu-freak! It helped immensely on a new Intrepid install.

Has anyone had success viewing videos at:
http://www.nbc.com/The_Tonight_Show_...ason-17/35905/
? This used to work as of a few months ago, but now all I see is a peacock...

----------


## paul.gevers

WinFF (in part 3/5) now has a Ubuntu repository:


```
deb http://winff.org/ubuntu jaunty universe
deb http://winff.org/ubuntu intrepid universe
deb http://winff.org/ubuntu hardy universe
```

Installation instructions at 
http://code.google.com/p/winff/wiki/UbuntuInstallation

Public key #AAFE086A:


```
wget --quiet --output-document=- "http://winff.org/ubuntu/AAFE086A.gpg" | sudo apt-key add -
```

----------


## tattrat

Hi,

any idea how to get the media at http://five.tv/demandfive to work?

I belive it to be windows media; The content on the BBC site works just fine.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thank you for the wonderful guide, ubuntu-freak! It helped immensely on a new Intrepid install.
> 
> Has anyone had success viewing videos at:
> http://www.nbc.com/The_Tonight_Show_...ason-17/35905/
> ? This used to work as of a few months ago, but now all I see is a peacock...


Doesn't work for me either, but I'm in the UK and US networks don't let us watch your streams here, so you need someone in the US to check for you.




> Hi,
> 
> any idea how to get the media at http://five.tv/demandfive to work?
> 
> I belive it to be windows media; The content on the BBC site works just fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think five and Channel 4 implement it differently to the BBC, in that you really do need to be running Windows and have Windows Media Player installed. It's something to do with freedom and fairness, I mean the opposite of those two...  :Wink:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> WinFF (in part 3/5) now has a Ubuntu repository:
> 
> 
> ```
> deb http://winff.org/ubuntu jaunty universe
> deb http://winff.org/ubuntu intrepid universe
> deb http://winff.org/ubuntu hardy universe
> ```
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the info.  :Smile: 

I actually installed WinFF earlier today on my new lenovo 3000 N500 notebook using the new repository and it all went smoothly.

----------


## tattrat

> I think five and Channel 4 implement it differently to the BBC, in that you really do need to be running Windows and have Windows Media Player installed. It's something to do with freedom and fairness, I mean the opposite of those two...


I have had another look - it looks like Five are only supporting Windows (as the BBC originally intended to do). I will have a grumble at them when their live chat help system is up and running (it was after all endless moanng that persuaded the beeb to support systems other than windows)! 

As I understand it Channel 4's service is implemented in Silverlight of all things - they really don't want to support Linux users!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I have had another look - it looks like Five are only supporting Windows (as the BBC originally intended to do). I will have a grumble at them when their live chat help system is up and running (it was after all endless moanng that persuaded the beeb to support systems other than windows)! 
> 
> As I understand it Channel 4's service is implemented in Silverlight of all things - they really don't want to support Linux users!


Silverlight?? I didn't realise Channel 4 were in the business of trying to convert millions of internet users from Adobe Flash Player to Microsoft Silverlight. They should stick to buying shows for their channels.

As for the BBC, they are legally obliged to support Linux and OS X, it's just that they say it all takes time. I'm talking about the DRM content, though.

----------


## sarah.fauzia

I'm using Kubuntu 8.10 (KDE4) 64-bit, and I'm currently trying to view YouTube videos in Konqueror (unsuccessfully). I've installed the restricted extras for Kubuntu, along with all the programs recommended by this how-to (and I chose to use kmplayer in conjunction with mozilla-mplayer). The one encouraging thing is that I can view Apple trailers (after scanning for new plugins in Konqueror). I'm new to Kubuntu, which might be worsening the issue. Does anyone have ideas to share? I would truly appreciate it--thanks!

Oh, and I know it's possible to just use Firefox, but I'd like to stick with Konqueror (and not have to install gnome libraries on this system). I hope there's a way for this to work!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I'm using Kubuntu 8.10 (KDE4) 64-bit, and I'm currently trying to view YouTube videos in Konqueror (unsuccessfully). I've installed the restricted extras for Kubuntu, along with all the programs recommended by this how-to (and I chose to use kmplayer in conjunction with mozilla-mplayer). The one encouraging thing is that I can view Apple trailers (after scanning for new plugins in Konqueror). I'm new to Kubuntu, which might be worsening the issue. Does anyone have ideas to share? I would truly appreciate it--thanks!
> 
> Oh, and I know it's possible to just use Firefox, but I'd like to stick with Konqueror (and not have to install gnome libraries on this system). I hope there's a way for this to work!


 
Have you tried removing flashplugin-nonfree and tested the new alpha 64-bit build of Flash Player? It works very well. Instructions and a link to the 64-bit plug-in can be found in my troubleshooting section. You may have to scan for plug-ins again afterward.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

I've uploaded a GDM (login screen) theme to GNOME-LOOK called Abstract Human. It consists of the default Human GDM icons, but with a completely different background and layout.

If the default login screen is too dull for you, give mine a try.

----------


## unutbu

Wow, that's really beautiful. You are quite an artist, ubuntu-freak!

----------


## TheProphetS

Hi, I found a problem with gecko when trying to play stream videos from the ninjavideo website. It works for everything else apart from that. It used to work when I had mplayer plugin installed, have you come across anything like that?

Thanks for the guide anyways, it's extremely helpful.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Wow, that's really beautiful. You are quite an artist, ubuntu-freak!


 
Thanks, but I didn't create the background image, I just felt it deserved to be part of a GDM theme. The image has been around since at least 2007 I think.

----------


## deGz0rx

anyone got a tip on solving the issue with flash?
i have had problems with flash ever since i installed intrepid few weeks ago
for example, when im watching stuff on youtube its working fine until i try to open something in fullscreen. the video gets crappy and it works with something like ~7-8 fps. 
and then i saw this topic, went through it few times and did everything following this howto, but its still working exactly the same as it did before.
i'd love if somebody could help out with this one
thanks

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> anyone got a tip on solving the issue with flash?
> i have had problems with flash ever since i installed intrepid few weeks ago
> for example, when im watching stuff on youtube its working fine until i try to open something in fullscreen. the video gets crappy and it works with something like ~7-8 fps. 
> and then i saw this topic, went through it few times and did everything following this howto, but its still working exactly the same as it did before.
> i'd love if somebody could help out with this one
> thanks


Have you tried installing Flash Player manually? Take a look at my troubleshooting section.

----------


## deGz0rx

yeah i just tried installing the flash manually but theres no improvements at all. again, the fullscreen sucks compared to normal size  :Sad: 
i wish that guy from page 1 said what was his solution to choppy videos 
too bad he didnt  :Sad:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> yeah i just tried installing the flash manually but theres no improvements at all. again, the fullscreen sucks compared to normal size 
> i wish that guy from page 1 said what was his solution to choppy videos 
> too bad he didnt


 
You could try disabling effects in System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects.

Also, I've read that the new alpha 64-bit build of Flash Player performs better in fullscreen, so there could be a slight problem with the current 32-bit build. Not much you can do about that, except report a bug to Adobe.

----------


## nroussi

First thanks for the howto. I have followed only the part for Adobe Flash Player plugin because that is the only thing that I need right now. I used this link to download the amd64 file. http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html

I followed everything you wrote and flash seems to load but as soon as the loading is complete ~90-100% firefox crashes. 

I am using 64 bit Linux 2.6.24-22-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 19:35:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux on an ASUS DSBV-DX server board. It does not have a sound card installed. COuld that be why?

----------


## nroussi

I have tried on my 64 bit LTSP environment on a thin client that has a sound card and flash does not crash, but I have no sound since there is no sound card detected. Maybe i can install something in the chroot....

----------


## Deadmode

How come I can't rewind or fast forward with mplayer plugin?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> How come I can't rewind or fast forward with mplayer plugin?


MPlayerplug-in or Gecko Media Player? Anyway, it won't always work, that's just the way it is. Depends on the type of video etc.

----------


## Deadmode

> MPlayerplug-in or Gecko Media Player? Anyway, it won't always work, that's just the way it is. Depends on the type of video etc.


ah ok I understand.  I was afraid my plugin was broken. Thanks

----------


## halgar

Hi,

I am trying to get a 32-bit 8.04 desktop Ubuntu Firefox to install the flash player for youtube content.  When I follow the on screen Adobe prompts, it installs but then says it is aready installed.  Does not work after restart.

So, I am sorry I have not read all 100 pages here, I did search it, but need help.  I tried the suggested:

sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common icedtea-gcjwebplugin libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll liblame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar

but got:

E: could not find package non-free-codecs

thanks for any ideas,
halgar

----------


## unutbu

Run these lines again (change intrepid to your Ubuntu version):


```
sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list

wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
```

The medibuntu non-free repository provides the "non-free-codecs" package. Then try the mammoth command again.

----------


## ufish54

thanks..alot...been banging my head all day.....Thank you and this great forum.......ubuntu is super but a different animal from windows...great learning curve.. :Smile:

----------


## Camilia

I am having the same problem with news at comcast.net. At youtube all I did was click the link to the plugs.

So is the instructions is to paste:
sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/ubuntu.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list

wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update

After saw all of these programs had not been installed. So tried them. The second 1 ,likedicedtea-gcjwebplugin, I liked 
and downloaded it. Now I can watch videos at comcast.

----------


## halgar

I am happy to report that I will be able to tell the other members of my tribe a simpler, non-line-command way to get youtube flash working on 8.04 32-bit.

Although, I did not experiment to find out, my preveious attempts could have failed because:
1.  I did not put on the 203 updates
2.  I did not save the adobe file and close firefox before installing
3.  I had installed some 3rd-party virtualization client software. 

This time I:
1. Installed 8.04 desktop 32-bit
2. Used Update manager to get the 203 updates
3. Opened Firefox, go to youtube, click video
4. Click the "Get Flash plugin" or something like that
5. On the Adobe screen pulldown, select ubuntu 8.01+, install
6. Choose to save file to desktop
7. Close Firefox
8. double click file and install.
9. Open Firefox and view youtube video

Thanks to all for your help.  Perhaps this may have only given me basic flash capability and the line commands you all suggest improve or expand my multimedia experience?

halgar

----------


## ubuntu-freak

The long installation command in part 1 installs a lot more than just Flash Player. 

The command will work if you follow the preparation section correctly and modify the line to read "hardy" instead of "intrepid". It's all mentioned there already.

----------


## Orfintain

> Quicktime streams will work better in 8.10 Intrepid Ibex.
> 
> My commands should have removed the Helix plugins. Try searching Synaptic for any Helix package, then remove.


Thanks for updating the guide, Win FF looks useful.

I believe I tried removing helix and it still didn't fix. Nevermind that now. Fast forward a few months, (helix is definitely gone) after I updated to Intrepid Ibex, I have ran through your tutorial again.

Quick time seems to work, though not on the apple test page 
Real player seams to work as well

My Gripe is That there isn't any of seek function if I am watching or listing to two hours of audio or video without chapters I can't skip around.

Also it appears quick time loops or leaves the last image up while this doesn't, making some quick time test pages give questionable results.

----------


## Pandemic187

I followed the guide and yet flash doesn't work. I've used your guide on previous installs and it worked fine. I'm currently using 8.10 x64. Any idea why it might not work? I'm not sure, but I may have installed the 8.04 version and never the 8.10 version, if that makes any difference.

----------


## Reset05

Is the guide at the first post still valid with 8.10 Itrepid Ibex?

EDIT: Ok, by reading furthermore, i suppose so. My question may seem silly but, i won't make the mistake of following a how-to without knowing if it's up to date again...  :Wink:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I followed the guide and yet flash doesn't work. I've used your guide on previous installs and it worked fine. I'm currently using 8.10 x64. Any idea why it might not work? I'm not sure, but I may have installed the 8.04 version and never the 8.10 version, if that makes any difference.


 
Did you check out the troubleshooting section? There's a 64-bit Flash Player plug-in now.




> Is the guide at the first post still valid with 8.10 Itrepid Ibex?
> 
> EDIT: Ok, by reading furthermore, i suppose so. My question may seem silly but, i won't make the mistake of following a how-to without knowing if it's up to date again...


 
Yeah, it's for all released versions.

----------


## zarcom

Yeah, thanks for the post, now I have a better idea on where to get started with video editing and other various multimedia applications.

Thumbs up  :Very Happy: .

----------


## augie2051

thank you looks to be a lot of useful information.   I just started using ubuntu last night.  I will try this options and hopefully this will fix my problem.  I now realize its not just when watching movies I ahve no sound on my cpu at all.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> thank you looks to be a lot of useful information.   I just started using ubuntu last night.  I will try this options and hopefully this will fix my problem.  I now realize its not just when watching movies I ahve no sound on my cpu at all.


 
Make sure nothing has been muted and test a pair of headphones too.

My howto won't help if your sound device isn't supported, but some people have said their sound started working after completing my howto.

----------


## ashwinipn

Hi,
Currently I am experiencing a difficulty connecting remotely to my lab because of supposedly JAVA problem. When I try entering my particulars to make a tunnel and specify myself as RDP client, the page does not load and at the left bottom end of the browser, it keeps saying, "starting applets", but nothing happens after that. I have tried using Sun's JAVA as wll as openjdk6 (default in my system) without success. I have successfully connected through my wife's laptop (Windows Vista) as well as 32 bit Ubuntus (Gutsy, Hardy, as well as Intrepid) in the past. I am looking for  Icedtea7, but not able to get.... Can anyone please tell me about that? I think for 64 bit Ubuntu Intrepid, that's what is required.
Thanks....

Ashwini

----------


## ubuntu-freak

You're a 64-bit user, yeah? IcedTea became OpenJDK, so your best bet is to wait for OpenJDK to reach the same compatibility as Sun Java, which will happen relatively soon.

----------


## zim2dive

I had a poorly working, but working flash install and ran (from the guide)

sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash nspluginwrapper swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree

Now I have no flash at all.

Previously to get flash I did:

  149  sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ 
  151  sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
  152  sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so  /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/

why no more Flash?

This is with a (mostly) new install of 8.10

----------


## psychomichael

Well, my sound was working for a few weeks there...and now is back to sounding sluggish. 

 :Confused:

----------


## bayvista

Hi,
Thanks for the detailed Howto. I have a 32bit Hardy 8.04. Am trying to install Gecko and get the following message:

david@david-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
[sudo] password for david: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  gnome-mplayer: Depends: mplayer (>= 1.0) or
                          mplayer-nogui (>= 1.0) but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages
david@david-desktop:~$ 

Would appreciate some help...Thanks

----------


## mafaldaspeaks

Thanks so much! It's so useful and comprehensive but not overwhelming at all, especially for beginners like me. Thanks a million again!

----------


## Roger Allott

A very well-written 'How To' that I wish I had noticed earlier!!

I'm running 32-bit Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid and I've been having problems getting some swf files to show. In particular, I don't get to see the vids displayed on the BBC website, although I can watch flash vids on youtube.

I've installed the adobe-flashplugin from the partner repository and I have the Medibuntu repositories enabled, but Firefox insists that it uses swfdec to show flash files instead of the proper adobe one as I would have expected.

I tried removing swfdec-mozilla via Synaptic but that said that I had to also remove gnome, which seemed too harsh for me so I abandoned that approach.

So I've tried doing the commands in the 'How To'. I started with this command:

*sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll liblame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar*

My output from that was:


```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
E: Couldn't find package libflash-mozplugin
```

It seems the command stopped when it couldn't find libflash-mozplugin as swfdec-mozilla is still installed.

Anyway, I then tried running the command:

*sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/**

The output of that was:


```
rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*': No such file or directory
```

Could someone help me sort out what's gone wrong?

----------


## Roger Allott

OK, a bit of Googling got me to look at this very thread where someone had a similar problem with libflash-mozplugin. Post 909 suggested simply omitting it from the list of packages to be removed, so that's what I did. This was my output:



```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
Package libflashsupport is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-plugin-gnash is not installed, so not removed
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  fakeroot xchat-common linux-headers-2.6.27-7 xchat
  linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic libnotify-bin dkms
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED
  gnome swfdec-mozilla
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
After this operation, 348kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
```

So again I have the dilemma of having to remove gnome. That seems very odd, but I suppose the dependency trees can never be wrong, can they??

Fortune favours the brave, as they say, so I entered 'y' and this was the resultant output:



```
(Reading database ... 275312 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing gnome ...
Removing swfdec-mozilla ...
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
alsa-oss is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg set to manually installed.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad set to manually installed.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly set to manually installed.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-pitfdll is already the newest version.
Package liblame0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
However the following packages replace it:
  libmp3lame0
E: Package liblame0 has no installation candidate
```

So again I have an E: error message that seems to have interrupted the command.

Anyone fancy telling me what I should do now with liblame0 and/or libmp3lame0 and/or anything else?

BTW, I also ran the *sudo apt-get autoremove* command as the previous output had suggested. This was my output:



```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  fakeroot xchat-common linux-headers-2.6.27-7 xchat
  linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic libnotify-bin dkms
The following packages will be REMOVED
  dkms fakeroot libnotify-bin linux-headers-2.6.27-7
  linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic xchat xchat-common
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 7 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
After this operation, 56.9MB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 275290 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing dkms ...
Removing fakeroot ...
Removing libnotify-bin ...
Removing linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic ...
Removing linux-headers-2.6.27-7 ...
Removing xchat ...
Removing xchat-common ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Processing triggers for menu ...
/usr/share/menu/cairo-dock: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
Execution of /usr/share/menu/cairo-dock generated no output or returned an error.
```

Seems to have caused some sort of conflict with cairo-dock?

----------


## Roger Allott

Well, after having done all that described in the previous two posts, I now can not only not view flash vids on the BBC site but now not in youtube either!!

Both sites are saying that I don't seem to have a version of flashplayer that's sufficiently up-to-date, but that seems odd as I installed adobe-flashplayer from the partner repository which I thought was meant to be always up-to-date.  :Confused: 

It seems I can go to http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ and download the latest version, but I'd much rather get it via Synaptic or apt-get so that all of my software remains updated via Update Manager.

----------


## Roger Allott

Working on the assumption that libmp3lame0 is indeed a replacement package for liblame0, I amended the command to be:
*sudo apt-get install libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar*

Output was:


```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
libmp3lame0 is already the newest version.
libmp3lame0 set to manually installed.
non-free-codecs is already the newest version.
sun-java6-fonts is already the newest version.
sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
sun-java6-jre set to manually installed.
sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version.
unrar is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
```

So, I *think* I've now done the first step of the 'How To', although I'm still a bit worried about having to remove the package named 'gnome' as, from its description, it seems to be rather important to the desktop environment that is Ubuntu. But then again, I also note that it's not from the main Canonical repository for Intrepid, which leaves me more bloody confused than ever!  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## unutbu

I don't have any good ideas concerning your video problem (except to follow ubuntu-freak's guide  :Smile: ), but I can tell you that gnome is a metapackage, so removing it will not remove other gnome apps, nor your gnome-desktop-environment in particular. It is merely a handy way to install a boatload of packages at once. Notice the small size:


```
% apt-cache show gnome
...
Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu2), gdm-themes, gnome-themes-extras, gnome-games (>= 1:2.22.2), libpam-gnome-keyring (>= 2.22.2), gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly (>= 0.10.8), gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (>= 0.10.4), rhythmbox (>= 0.11.5), synaptic (>= 0.62), system-config-printer-gnome (>= 1.0.0), totem-mozilla, swfdec-mozilla, epiphany-extensions, evolution-plugins (>= 2.22.2), evolution-exchange (>= 2.22.2), evolution-webcal (>= 2.21.92), gnome-spell (>= 1.0.4), serpentine, gnome-app-install, transmission-gtk, bluez-gnome, gnome-vfs-obexftp, arj, p7zip, avahi-daemon
Recommends: gnome-games-extra-data (>= 2.22.0), gnome-office (= 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu2), tomboy (>= 0.10.2), update-notifier, empathy | pidgin, gparted, tsclient, network-manager-gnome, hal-cups-utils, gthumb, liferea | blam, menu-xdg, gdebi, hardinfo
Suggests: gnome-dbg, openoffice.org-gnome, openoffice.org-evolution
Size: 2040
```

----------


## Roger Allott

I've just looked through Synaptic to see which packages I've got installed that refer to ketwords 'flash', 'swf' or 'flv'. The list is:

adobe-flashplugin
flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
swfdec-gnome
libswfdec-0.8-0
flvtool2
libming0
libming-util
yamdi
swftools
ubuntu-restricted-extras
clive

The notable absentee from what I can tell is flashplugin-nonfree. I've no idea why that's not there, but I presume some app I've installed had a conflict with it. Should I (re)install it?

An oddity is swfdec-gnome. Is that useful or might it be getting in the way like swfdec-mozilla was? If I completely remove it, Synaptic insists that I also remove gnome-desktop-environment, which again looks like it ought to be a bloody useful thingy but, as unutbu points out, is probably just a metapackage (isn't it?).

----------


## RomanM

Comprehensive indeed now...

----------


## Roger Allott

Well, I can now see and hear flash vids on both BBC and youtube!!!

I navigated to a page that had one or more embedded swf files and Firefox noticed that I had no ability to play flash files so it asked me which I'd like to install out of adobe, swfdec and gnash. So I chose adobe, it installed flashplugin-nonfree, and Robert's your mother's brother. Sorted!

I have a few questions though remaining:

What should I do with the seemingly unnecessary swfdec-gnome package?

I have an app named swftools installed which seems to offer at a simple level the option of creating swf files from pictures and/or avi type vids. However, it isn't listed in my Alt-F2 list of available applications. How does one run that app? Or is there an alternative app that you'd recommend to create flash files?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Well, I can now see and hear flash vids on both BBC and youtube!!!
> 
> I navigated to a page that had one or more embedded swf files and Firefox noticed that I had no ability to play flash files so it asked me which I'd like to install out of adobe, swfdec and gnash. So I chose adobe, it installed flashplugin-nonfree, and Robert's your mother's brother. Sorted!
> 
> I have a few questions though remaining:
> 
> What should I do with the seemingly unnecessary swfdec-gnome package?
> 
> I have an app named swftools installed which seems to offer at a simple level the option of creating swf files from pictures and/or avi type vids. However, it isn't listed in my Alt-F2 list of available applications. How does one run that app? Or is there an alternative app that you'd recommend to create flash files?


Gnash and SWF packages can interfere with Adobe Flash Player, so you should remove swf-gnome and swftools. They aren't installed by default, so your playback troubles must stem from installing multiple packages that deal with Flash content.

Regarding the creation of Flash videos, just install the packages from the video conversion section of my howto. Once WinFF and FFmpeg are installed, open WinFF and click on "Convert to..." and select "Website, then next to that you can select to create an FLV video.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I had a poorly working, but working flash install and ran (from the guide)
> 
> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash nspluginwrapper swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
> 
> Now I have no flash at all.
> 
> Previously to get flash I did:
> 
>   149  sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ 
> ...


Purge flashplugin-nonfree and try the Deb package from Adobe's site.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi,
> Thanks for the detailed Howto. I have a 32bit Hardy 8.04. Am trying to install Gecko and get the following message:
> 
> david@david-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
> [sudo] password for david: 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
> ...


Execute the following command:

*sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade*

That usually fixes it.

----------


## Roger Allott

> *LAPTOP TOUCHPAD:*
> 
> Using a laptop? If your cursor shoots off all over the place when you type, you might want to (carefully) do the following:
> 
> *gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
> 
> Now find the section concerning your touchpad and copy the bold text below into your conf file, so it looks similar to the example below:
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...


The touchpad on my laptop is a right pain in the butt, so I'd really like to do what you suggest here. However, the contents of my xorg.conf file look nothing like what you've suggested should be there! Other than the commented out bits at the top, this is all it says:



```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

----------


## andrew.46

Hi persistentstubborn,




> Many thanks for the update. I wonder if you could help me regarding conversion of .flv from youtube to my son's sonyericsson w610i on Ubuntu 8.10 (never managed on 8.04 either).


There may be an easy way to do this but I am not aware of it  :Smile: . I have converted such files but you must have a copy of ffmpeg that has been compiled against the amr libraries:



```
andrew@skamandros~$ ffmpeg -formats | grep amr
FFmpeg version SVN-r16307, Copyright (c) 2000-2008 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --prefix=/usr --mandir=/usr/man --disable-debug 
--enable-shared --disable-static --enable-postproc --enable-avfilter 
--enable-pthreads --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-swscale 
--enable-x11grab --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libxvid --enable-libx264 
--enable-libschroedinger --enable-libfaac --enable-libamr-wb -
-enable-libamr-nb --enable-nonfree --enable-gpl
  libavutil     49.12. 0 / 49.12. 0
  libavcodec    52. 8. 0 / 52. 8. 0
  libavformat   52.23. 1 / 52.23. 1
  libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
  libavfilter    0. 1. 0 /  0. 1. 0
  libswscale     0. 6. 1 /  0. 6. 1
  libpostproc   51. 2. 0 / 51. 2. 0
  built on Dec 25 2008 13:07:47, gcc: 4.2.4
 DE amr             3GPP AMR file format
 DEA    libamr_nb       libamr-nb Adaptive Multi-Rate (AMR) Narrow-Band
 DEA    libamr_wb       libamr-wb Adaptive Multi-Rate (AMR) Wide-Band
```

I usually run the following command, demonstrating here with a downloaded youtube flv:



```
andrew@skamandros~/Desktop$ ffmpeg -i kbDs2XNmZos.flv -r 15 -b 200kbit/s -s 176x144 \
> -vcodec h263 -ar 8000 -ab 10.2k -acodec libamr_nb test.3gp
FFmpeg version SVN-r16307, Copyright (c) 2000-2008 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --prefix=/usr --mandir=/usr/man --disable-debug 
--enable-shared --disable-static --enable-postproc --enable-avfilter 
--enable-pthreads --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-swscale 
--enable-x11grab --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libxvid --enable-libx264 
--enable-libschroedinger --enable-libfaac --enable-libamr-wb 
--enable-libamr-nb --enable-nonfree --enable-gpl
  libavutil     49.12. 0 / 49.12. 0
  libavcodec    52. 8. 0 / 52. 8. 0
  libavformat   52.23. 1 / 52.23. 1
  libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
  libavfilter    0. 1. 0 /  0. 1. 0
  libswscale     0. 6. 1 /  0. 6. 1
  libpostproc   51. 2. 0 / 51. 2. 0
  built on Dec 25 2008 13:07:47, gcc: 4.2.4

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 1000.00 (1000/1) -> 57.92 (695/12)
Input #0, flv, from 'kbDs2XNmZos.flv':
  Duration: 00:03:15.79, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 64 kb/s
    Stream #0.0: Video: flv, yuv420p, 320x240, 57.92 tb(r)
    Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 22050 Hz, mono, s16, 64 kb/s
Output #0, 3gp, to 'test.3gp':
    Stream #0.0: Video: h263, yuv420p, 176x144, q=2-31, 200 kb/s, 15.00 tb(c)
    Stream #0.1: Audio: libamr_nb, 8000 Hz, mono, s16, 10 kb/s
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
Press [q] to stop encoding
frame= 2938 fps=205 q=4.4 Lsize=    5224kB time=195.68 bitrate= 218.7kbits/s    
video:4903kB audio:258kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead 1.224137%
andrew@skamandros~/Desktop$
```

This is a bit rough and ready as I am no ffmpeg expert, and in fact pillaged most of the settings from a blog, but it looks and sounds fine on a mobile phone. So I believe you need to compile your own ffmpeg after also compile and install amr wide and narrow band.

I believe you were after an easier way to do this and perhaps Nathan might have some thoughts here?

All the best,

 Andrew

----------


## ubuntu-freak

FFmpeg doesn't need compiling in Ubuntu and AMR support isn't needed to make mobile phone vids, just needed to make crap sounding mobile vids.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> The touchpad on my laptop is a right pain in the butt, so I'd really like to do what you suggest here. However, the contents of my xorg.conf file look nothing like what you've suggested should be there! Other than the commented out bits at the top, this is all it says:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
> EndSection
> 
> ...


 
Follow the instructions under "Enabling SHMConfig" from the following link:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad

Then you can follow the rest of my instructions afterward. 

I'll update my howto later.

----------


## hellomoto

heya, a great article but im having a few problems.

I followed your tutorial exactly on a freshly installed Ubuntu 8.04 PC. 
I had no errors in installing all the packages you recomended.  :Smile: 


However the problems I am having are as follows. I am unable to play DVDs in totem. I have tried a number of different films and get the following error.


```
An error occurred:
Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.

OR

Totem could not play this media (DVD) although a plugin is present to handle it.
You might want to check that a disc is present in the drive and that it is correctly configured.
```

Also in totem (again) I am unable to play youtube videos via the plugin. O get the following error:


```
ffdemux_swf: Element doesn't implement handling of this stream. Please file a bug.
```

I am however able to play:
MP3
DivX
Flash via firefox

So I know it seams to be a problem with totem but I like it and I am able to play DVDs on my other PC with it? -- although get the same error for youtube plugin. PLease advise me on what to do!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Did you install anything extra for Totem that may be causing a conflict? Or just the packages I recommend?

Regarding DVD playback, does VLC play them okay? I realise you prefer Totem, but it's useful to know. Also, did you install totem-xine by mistake? That back-end caused me problems when I installed it in Hardy.

----------


## andrew.46

Hi ubuntu-freak,




> FFmpeg doesn't need compiling in Ubuntu and AMR support isn't needed to make mobile phone vids, just needed to make crap sounding mobile vids.


My apologies. I _have_ read the section in your excellent guide that deals with conversion to 3gp, which I guess was not clear from my post. I still feel that amr_nb has a place as a universal common denominator in such conversion although I acknowledge phones seem to have aac support more commonly these days in the 3gp container.

Again my apologies for treading on your toes  :Smile: .

Andrew

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi ubuntu-freak,
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies. I _have_ read the section in your excellent guide that deals with conversion to 3gp, which I guess was not clear from my post. I still feel that amr_nb has a place as a universal common denominator in such conversion although I acknowledge phones seem to have aac support more commonly these days in the 3gp container.
> 
> Again my apologies for treading on your toes .
> 
> Andrew


 
You weren't treading on my toes.  :Smile: 

I like people replying to posts in my thread, as I don't know all there is to know, plus I'm not around to reply quickly sometimes. Perhaps I was letting my personal views get in the way, as I don't think it's worth compiling FFmpeg to enable/fix AMR support.

The person you quoted had installed the locked version of FFmpeg first, then the unlocked Medibuntu version afterward. That's why he/she was having problems. Hopefully my advice on purging and reinstalling FFmpeg fixed that, as purging removes configuration files, folders etc, but I don't think the poster got back to me with results.

Sorry for being blunt in my other post.

----------


## sim-value

why are all the commands Remove and not Install ???

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> why are all the commands Remove and not Install ???


 
They're both  :Smile: 

Take a look at the part after "&&".

----------


## ubuntu-freak

*--UPDATE--*

I've updated the instructions for disabling laptop touchpad functions while typing. There are now instructions for  8.10 Intrepid users and pre-8.10 users.

Also, I've added a section to Part 5 where I recommend two Firefox extensions, NoScript and ReloadEvery.

P.S. I'd appreciate it if Kubuntu and Xubuntu users test and confirm that my touchpad instructions work for them. Only one Kubuntu user has given feedback on the KDE method I came up with and no Xubuntu users.

----------


## hubiedo

wow! great tutorial and it fixed my problems w/ video.

thanks a ton

----------


## philetus

Is this setup what I need for playing everything in Boxee?
I have Intrepid 32 bit.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

XBMC/Boxee comes shipped with its own codecs.

----------


## philetus

Are you running the Linux alpha?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Are you running the Linux alpha?


 
I haven't tried Boxee, just XBMC, but the former is a fork of the latter, so it should come with codecs of its own.

Anyway, it's worth following my howto if you're a multimedia junkie like me.

----------


## philetus

OK, I'm going to give the how-to a try.
You care for a  invite for Boxee?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> OK, I'm going to give the how-to a try.
> You care for a  invite for Boxee?


 
Yeah, sure. I've read the Wiki and it looks interesting.

Thanks.

----------


## bayvista

I have a problem with DVD Burning. I get the following message and would appreciate some help:

david@david-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install avidemux devede todiscgui tovidgui
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  devede: Depends: mencoder but it is not going to be installed
          Depends: mplayer
  todiscgui: Depends: tovid (= 0.31-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
  tovidgui: Depends: tovid (= 0.31-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages
david@david-desktop:~$ 

I read your earlier reply for Mplayer and tried that but still have this problem.
The following from Synaptic may help:

mplayer:
  Depends: libasound2 (>1.0.17) but 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 is to be installed
 Depends: libggi2 but it is not going to be installed
  Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>=2.14.1) but 2.12.9-3ubuntu5 is to be installed
  Depends: libmad0 (>=0.15.1b-3) but 0.15.1b-2.1ubuntu1 is to be installed
 Depends: libmp3lame0 (>=3.98) but it is not installable
 Depends: libopenal1 (>=1:1.3.253) but it is not installable
  Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>=1.21.6) but 1.20.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
  Depends: libspeex1 (>=1.2~beta3-1) but 1.1.12-3ubuntu0.8.04.1 is to be installed
 Depends: libx264-59 (>=1:0.svn20080408) but it is not installable

Many Thanks

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Are you sure you added the Medibuntu repository properly? You can check in "System > Administration > Software Sources > Third Party". Make sure it matches your Ubuntu version too.

Once you get your software sources fixed you should run that dist-upgrade commmand to fix the broken packages.

----------


## bayvista

Wow - Ubuntu-Freak, you really know your stuff. Many thanks. When I copied the instructions, I had used Intrepid instead of Hardy. Once I fixed up my Software Sources, it all worked like a dream. Thanks again.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

I'm glad you got it sorted.  :Smile:

----------


## TorqueyPete

Is there a problem at Canonical at the moment?
 sudo apt-get update gives me these messages for the last two days now.

W: Failed to fetch ftp://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/d...sy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to archive.canonical.com:21 (91.189.90.142). - connect (111 Connection refused)

W: Failed to fetch ftp://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/d...tion-en_GB.bz2  Could not connect to archive.canonical.com:21 (91.189.90.142). - connect (111 Connection refused)

----------


## hey_ram

thanx ubuntu-freak for this wonderful guide...

had some problems in playing flash videos on firefox...youtube would not work...
followed your advice and installed gecko and removed mozilla-flash player..
works well now..
thanks!

----------


## Xs1t0ry

Thanks so much! This really helped me out.

----------


## mikeize

Thanks for the great tutorial!  I had been having trouble installing ffmpeg and winff for a long time, and still they would not install after following your instructions... but while going through my sources I decided to finally disable one which hadn't been able to update for some time now:  "debian.multimedia.org" (something like that).  I don't know why, but somehow that repo was blocking me from being able to install ffmpeg and winff!  Anyway, thanks again.

----------


## Pegasus22

Hi, I am very new with ubuntu and I have a problem. I would appreciate if somebody can give a hand. I have a digital camara wich records in thm format. How can I convert it into mpeg? thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## john chaos

:Very Happy:  Thank you Excellent job

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Is there a problem at Canonical at the moment?
>  sudo apt-get update gives me these messages for the last two days now.
> 
> W: Failed to fetch ftp://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/d...sy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to archive.canonical.com:21 (91.189.90.142). - connect (111 Connection refused)
> 
> W: Failed to fetch ftp://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/d...tion-en_GB.bz2  Could not connect to archive.canonical.com:21 (91.189.90.142). - connect (111 Connection refused)


 
Are you still having this problem? I presumed it may have been temporary.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi, I am very new with ubuntu and I have a problem. I would appreciate if somebody can give a hand. I have a digital camara wich records in thm format. How can I convert it into mpeg? thanks


 
Have you tried WinFF? There are installation instructions in my howto.

----------


## Shpongle

thanks a lot for that, it helped with my problem of movie player not playing dvds but im now using xine and everything runs great, but vlc still plays it choppy :Sad:

----------


## xoros

Edit: Nevermind.

----------


## shane2peru

This is an awesome guide!!!   VERY NICE WOOOOOORK!

Thanks for the wonderful help to the Ubuntu community.

Shane

----------


## chip_123

Thaanks, I was having alot of issues with media. GREAT POST!!!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Edit: Nevermind.


Well, I don't usually help with this kinda thing, but here you go.  :Wink:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Thanks for the thanks people, I'm glad you found my howto useful.

----------


## PhatKat

Hi suppose i have a dude dual booting XP + Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit. He is on a 790gx Motherboard with HDMI and i have been to his place - audio/video works well in Windows when directly connected to his LCD TV but when in Ubuntu 8.10, there is no audio  :Sad:  Can someone point me to a simple how to or a guide to enable audio via HDMI in Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit? Thanks in advance!

----------


## alindgr1

This How-To should be the first stop for all new Ubuntu users after install.  I messed with DVD playback for days until I fould this.  Ran through your advice, and now it all works perfectly.  THANKS!!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> This How-To should be the first stop for all new Ubuntu users after install.  I messed with DVD playback for days until I fould this.  Ran through your advice, and now it all works perfectly.  THANKS!!


 
Thanks, and yeah, it's my first-stop when I install Ubuntu fresh.  :Wink:

----------


## gilloz

Ubuntu-Freak, I just have to say that this post just solved a lot of problems I was having with any kind of video viewing, either on the Internet or attachments in my email.  I really appreciate this.  I no longer get the freezes that I use to get.  Everything functions just great.  Thanks again.

----------


## orthodoc

Hi Ubuntu-freak,

Wonderful guide! Great effort. Just one question. Is it necessary to use the medibuntu repositories any more? With the universe and multiverse repositories enabled and installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras should get you through with most if not all the multimedia capabilities.
I just did a fresh install without the medibuntu repos in my source file. I must say that the medibuntu guys have been great in providing support all this long. Until this last install I have always depended on them for all the multimedia support.

update:
Adobe acrobat reader can be downloaded directly form their website as a .deb file. Note: Ubuntu comes with a default pdf reader called evince which compares well with acrobat reader

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Medibuntu is a useful repo, plus the codecs for MPlayer are located there.

Again, thanks for the thanks people.

----------


## Felicity_X

What a great guide!  :KDE Star: 

I was at the end of my tether with all the times I had tried to get Adobe flash working.  It did not even function after the system upgrade download :Surprised: 

So I came to this section of the forum, my first time in anything but the absolute beginners!, hoping I could get all my myriad questions answered, and there was this sticky, with all the answers.  A bit of study and some sudo programming and suddenly all my website videos that had no sound and no picture were all there in front of me.  

Great job!  :Capital Razz:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> What a great guide! 
> 
> I was at the end of my tether with all the times I had tried to get Adobe flash working.  It did not even function after the system upgrade download
> 
> So I came to this section of the forum, my first time in anything but the absolute beginners!, hoping I could get all my myriad questions answered, and there was this sticky, with all the answers.  A bit of study and some sudo programming and suddenly all my website videos that had no sound and no picture were all there in front of me.  
> 
> Great job!


I'm glad it helped you.  :Smile: 

I don't like the ABT sub-forum too much, it has frustrated me in the past. There seems to be a competition going on over there, plus it seems that some people enjoy confusing new users and give them complicated advice.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

By the way, if you ever used to chat in the Backyard/OMG pInK pOnIeS and miss it, give this forum a try.

You know, I may add a useful links section to my howto, but I'm tired, so I'll do that another time.  :Smile:

----------


## insanity99

my .mkv files and the trailers on the apple site are flickering constantly. i have GNOME Mplayer and i got the medbuntu also, i am using ubuntu 8.10. any suggestions?

EDIT: it seems i need to keep desktop effects disabled to watch the videos without constant flickering. any way i can fix this?

----------


## aquinashub

This really is a master-piece of a How-To. I've installed Ubuntu onto eleven of my friends computers since Feisty until now, and this How-To immediately became part of my fresh install routine.

Thank You ubuntu-freak - and thanks to every one else for supporting this great OS!

----------


## bth73

Need help, please point me in a direction to go from here.
Playing with this older 2.2gig celeron gateway, 2-512mb mem (1gig).
just reinstalled ultimate 2.0, with multimedia sticky and ssh home networking.
I have no video on any player - black screen.
Worse, the whole computer is really slow, like a 1gig machine. I did the benchmark test and all the results were worse than the 1.5gig celeron example, and some were almost as low as the 289mh example.
This computer was working fine and tested normal on the last install.
Anybody got an idea or should I just start over?
I have always attracted the most unheard-of and unusual problems throughout my life it seems.
THANKS, bt

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Need help, please point me in a direction to go from here.
> Playing with this older 2.2gig celeron gateway, 2-512mb mem (1gig).
> just reinstalled ultimate 2.0, with multimedia sticky and ssh home networking.
> I have no video on any player - black screen.
> Worse, the whole computer is really slow, like a 1gig machine. I did the benchmark test and all the results were worse than the 1.5gig celeron example, and some were almost as low as the 289mh example.
> This computer was working fine and tested normal on the last install.
> Anybody got an idea or should I just start over?
> I have always attracted the most unheard-of and unusual problems throughout my life it seems.
> THANKS, bt


 
What's ultimate 2? And what graphics device do you have? There are problems with some Intel chipsets in Ubuntu Intrepid, so might be worth sticking with Hardy for now.

----------


## bth73

Ultimate 2.0 is a fully loaded distro of Ubuntu 8.10, check it out on distrowatch.com .
The problem computer has a Nvidia chiped built-in video I believe.
Weird thing is it was working fine. I've been using it to try out different linux distro's. Now the cpu usage is running very high. With one nautilus window open and system monitor running the cpu was at about 40% and just moving the mouse or a window on the desktop the cpu usage goes to 100%. The windows leave trails you know, and the special effects are turned off.
Wondering if something in the computer is going bad, the memory is just a month or two old and the dvd drive is new too.
Any of these symptoms sound familiar? When I got this comp,the dvd drive was bad, I can spot that hardware problem quickly. The memory is good. Couldn't see anything unusual running in processes.
What could use up the the cpu?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Ultimate 2.0 is a fully loaded distro of Ubuntu 8.10, check it out on distrowatch.com .
> The problem computer has a Nvidia chiped built-in video I believe.
> Weird thing is it was working fine. I've been using it to try out different linux distro's. Now the cpu usage is running very high. With one nautilus window open and system monitor running the cpu was at about 40% and just moving the mouse or a window on the desktop the cpu usage goes to 100%. The windows leave trails you know, and the special effects are turned off.
> Wondering if something in the computer is going bad, the memory is just a month or two old and the dvd drive is new too.
> Any of these symptoms sound familiar? When I got this comp,the dvd drive was bad, I can spot that hardware problem quickly. The memory is good. Couldn't see anything unusual running in processes.
> What could use up the the cpu?


I've never tried Ultimate Edition, as I've never seen the point.

Try running Ubuntu off the Live CD and see how that performs. Perhaps there's something wrong with Ultimate Edition, I just don't know.

----------


## bth73

Thanks, good idea with the live cd. Been plagued with insomnia lately and my brain is getting a little foggy. That should tell me if it's hardware or software.
Tried SuSE linux back in 2001 and couldn't quite figure it out then. Windows just won't work more than a month for me. Went to buy a new comp in 2007 and salesman told me about ubuntu. Tried 7.04 and my comp I built that would not work with the only software I ever  bought from microsoft, (xp pro), started working perfect.
Since then I've been experimenting with different distro's trying to find one that's more complete. Both Mint and Ultimate are based on Ubuntu and just have more stuff built in with different themes. Different flavors.

----------


## Greatatuin

Hi There,

I have recently install Ubuntu 8.04. Great OS and I am enjoying the features. the one problem i am having is playing videos from websites with Firefox. I have followed the instructions but still get a black screen and no error message when attempting to view a video. I have installed the video packages as suggested but no luck. Is there something that I am doing wrong or do I need to install another package?

Can you plese help me.

Kind regards

Greatatuin

----------


## alexeix

So does DVD: Rip strip encryption from DVDs? 

I had a problem trying to rip a DVD (which I own), so I'm going to follow the advice in the troubleshooting steps.

I thought I'd ask about the encryption first though...

Thanks.

----------


## wisefaiz

Hi Ubuntu-Freak,

I've gone through all your instructions (very easy to follow, good job!) however my DVD playback is still very choppy or very bad quality. VLC works the best but playback is quite stop-start. Totem, gxine and mplayer all have very bad quality _and_ choppy playback.

I've tried different commercial DVDs but all have the same effect. I can run DVDs fine in Windows. I've a toshiba equium laptop, 64MB Ati x300 graphics card, 512 RAM, 2 Ghz processor, running intrepid 8.10.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, and if you need more info please ask!

Thanks,

wisefaiz

----------


## xoros

After I run this:


```
 wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
```

I am getting this:


```
W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
```

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi There,
> 
> I have recently install Ubuntu 8.04. Great OS and I am enjoying the features. the one problem i am having is playing videos from websites with Firefox. I have followed the instructions but still get a black screen and no error message when attempting to view a video. I have installed the video packages as suggested but no luck. Is there something that I am doing wrong or do I need to install another package?
> 
> Can you plese help me.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Greatatuin


Do you get sound? I presume you have added the Medibuntu repository as instructed in the preparation section of Part 1.

Try disabling visual effects in System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects and then check to see if video is displayed properly.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> So does DVD: Rip strip encryption from DVDs? 
> 
> I had a problem trying to rip a DVD (which I own), so I'm going to follow the advice in the troubleshooting steps.
> 
> I thought I'd ask about the encryption first though...
> 
> Thanks.


No one is allowed to give support regarding the ripping of encrypted DVDs around here, only support in the playing of encrypted DVDs.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi Ubuntu-Freak,
> 
> I've gone through all your instructions (very easy to follow, good job!) however my DVD playback is still very choppy or very bad quality. VLC works the best but playback is quite stop-start. Totem, gxine and mplayer all have very bad quality _and_ choppy playback.
> 
> I've tried different commercial DVDs but all have the same effect. I can run DVDs fine in Windows. I've a toshiba equium laptop, 64MB Ati x300 graphics card, 512 RAM, 2 Ghz processor, running intrepid 8.10.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, and if you need more info please ask!
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Does enabling deinterlacing and disabling visual effects help? Also, are you running Intrepid?

----------


## xoros

> After I run this:
> 
> 
> ```
>  wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
> ```
> 
> I am getting this:
> 
> ...


Solved this NO_PUBKEY problem from this thread:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...73#post1653773

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Solved this NO_PUBKEY problem from this thread:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...73#post1653773


 
I'm glad you got it sorted. I saw your post earlier, but I do sometimes wait before posting suggestions as many people find the answer themselves, or the problem goes away on its own.

----------


## Greatatuin

Hi there,

Thank you for offering help but it didn't seem to fix my problem. I have installed medibuntu as directed by your guidelines. I disabled the visual effects but still cannot play video from the internet using firefox browser. I don't get sound, I click on the video and the video area goes black and thats how it stays.

do you have any more advice on the problem?

Regards

Greatatuin

----------


## Greatatuin

Hi There again,

I found the problem, disabled flashblock in Firefox add-ons.

If the problem reoccurs will let you know.

Thanks

Greatatuin

----------


## wisefaiz

> Does enabling deinterlacing and disabling visual effects help? Also, are you running Intrepid?


Dude, disabling visual effects did it! Thanks man, can't believe it was that simple!

----------


## wraithleader09

Hello, I had great success with the guide for installing this media and the majority of my streams for video work. Where I end up having a problem is when I try and play trailers like the ones you linked to. Whenever those videos are buffering the video does not show up but instead shows me a line of text that has varying numbers but follows the basic lines of    /tmp/geckotSbvj5   or similar. the /tmp/gecko stays the same, the letters and numbers change depending on the trailer I try to play. Hope you can help! thanks  :Smile:

----------


## _zax_

The problem is that i have no sound on firefox's viddeos. when i give the folowing command: <sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree>
i'm getting this error:

*
Download done.
md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
*
can you help me?

<anyway thnx for this tutorial i've allready done everything else, this is the only remaining problem>
i'm on Ubuntu 8.10 32bit.

----------


## jfg69

Anyone have any solutions yet for playing .ivr files? I believe thats the Real Players latest streaming format..

----------


## zander1013

thank you for this great article! :Popcorn:

----------


## WJRobbins

I'm sure I'm late to the party, but thank you very much for this comprehensive how-to.

Has helped me out on several fronts and saved me hours of trial & lots of error.

 :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> The problem is that i have no sound on firefox's viddeos. when i give the folowing command: <sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree>
> i'm getting this error:
> 
> *
> Download done.
> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
> *
> can you help me?
> ...


 
Try installing the Deb package from adobe.com. All you have to do is download it and double-click on it to install.

----------


## leprochaunking12

im pretty much a noob with linux and all so in step 1/5 for the manual installation i have no clue what to do at all haha could you please help me?

rob

----------


## thriftee

Just wanted to say thanks.  My video works finally, without having to even so much as ask a question other than to follow your steps.

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> im pretty much a noob with linux and all so in step 1/5 for the manual installation i have no clue what to do at all haha could you please help me?
> 
> rob


 
Which version of Ubuntu are you running? You only need to add the Medibuntu repo manually if the wget command doesn't work, which happens with alpha/beta releases sometimes.

The commands that apply to you can be executed by copying and pasting them into the terminal, hitting "Enter" and then entering your password.

I hope that helps. Try re-reading my instructions in the howto, as I think it will become clearer and make more sense to you the more you absorb the information.

----------


## vodka3dg

hi! i'm actually quite new to the ubuntu community and though i find this OS quite impressive for its "easy usage" style i still have some issues that i can't, with my current knowledge, work around. for instance, and i hope this is the right thread to ask, this one: when i play a video (h264 in mp4 container, for example) with desktop efects enabled i get this weird glitch... it's like the video moves off screen and starts getting glitched into mplayers (and also other video players) interface. pretty weird if you ask me... then, intuitively i thought of switching of desktop effects off. that seemed to do the trick, but i still have some bad image quality (i get some video stuttering from time to time that include horizontal fashioned video sync problems and i even experience some short freezes..) in addition to the annoying fact that i have to set desktop effects off every time i want to watch a video.

i actually don't mind much about the desktop effect switching issue, but the video quality does get mi a bit bitter  :Angel: 
first of all i hope i posted in the right section  :Very Happy:  and also that if theres anybody out there that can lend my sorry self a hand to please do so  :Smile: 

many thanks in advance! i do really hope i'm not being an annoyance already...


*forgot to mention:* i'm running ubuntu x64 on a P5E Q6600 SupremeFXII HD4850 (downloaded the catalyst video drivers -> 9.1 installed via super user) 4Gigs of DDR2...

----------


## ubuntu-freak

What graphics device do you have? Do you have problems with all vids, or just some? See if you notice the artifacts whilst using a different video output drive, Xvideo (Xv) is default. You can change the output driver in MPlayer's and VLC's preferences.

----------


## bcjohnson

All I can say is thank you. That was very easy and worked without issue.

----------


## UtopiaTheory

I have loved this how to since it first appeared!  I'm having some trouble with it this time around though.  I'm running Hardy and everything in the how to went without a hitch until I tried to install winff.  I got ffmpeg and avidemux to install one at a time...here's what I get when I try winff:



```
tom@ubuntutnubu:~$ sudo apt-get install winff
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.

Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
that package should be filed.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  winff: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.14.1) but 2.12.9-3ubuntu5 is to be installed
         Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.21.6) but 1.20.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
E: Broken packages
```

Any ideas?

----------


## Oliverkat

Many thanks ubuntu-freak for helping me to get my Flash player working

----------


## kevin82485

Hey, thank you very much for this.  It made my life so much easier.

However, I'm having a problem with Google Earth.  I copied the command that was provided in the tutorial, but when I try to open the program, it automatically closes itself like 3 seconds after it opens?  Any ideas on why it does this? How can I fix it?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I have loved this how to since it first appeared!  I'm having some trouble with it this time around though.  I'm running Hardy and everything in the how to went without a hitch until I tried to install winff.  I got ffmpeg and avidemux to install one at a time...here's what I get when I try winff:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> tom@ubuntutnubu:~$ sudo apt-get install winff
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> ...


 
Did you try the dist-upgrade command in my errors section? Also, did you use the Intrepid WinFF repo, or the Hardy one?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hey, thank you very much for this.  It made my life so much easier.
> 
> However, I'm having a problem with Google Earth.  I copied the command that was provided in the tutorial, but when I try to open the program, it automatically closes itself like 3 seconds after it opens?  Any ideas on why it does this? How can I fix it?


 
There have been posts about it already. Try here.

----------


## crjackson

As it twas with your first guide, so goes this thread...

Wonderful work! Thank You!

----------


## bhadotia

There is flash player package in the partner repos for intrepid called 'adobe-flashplugin' which works as well as the flashplugin-nonfree package (which simply downloads the software from the adobe website and installs it).

Just wanted let you all know. :Wink:

----------


## cjv8888

I followed this how-to completely but the VLC only shows a blue screen playing DVDs.  The sound is bad although that could be just the old soundcard : cmi8330

I am running Xubuntu Hardy on a Celeron 300A machine with 165 MB RAM.  I can play CDs ok.  It is dual booting with Win 98 which can play DVD ok with WinDVD.

What else can I do?

Thanks.

----------


## orpat

Help! You would think that after using this for 2 years,, anyway, new build, clean install. When installing the medbuntu pack, I get a terms screen from Java that I cant get past. It wants a confirmation "ok" and I just can't figure out how to do it.

----------


## orpat

Never mind. The dumb girl didn't read ahead.. Great Tutorials BTW.

----------


## matmat07

I tried a thing or two from your how-to, found out youtube worked between 2 step, but latter it stopped, so I tried to finish the how-to. It still didn't work after. Anyway there's something more strange happening. I cannot have rythmbox opened and firefox fox at the same time and having the 2 sending sounds. This sounds more like a general sound issue, but since I found it out while trying ot correct youtube, I guess it could help others too here

----------


## Sultan-H

Thanks very much
But i have a question >>>> How i can take back up of this command before i format my machine  :Confused: 
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libavcodec-unstripped-51 libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
 :Smile: 
thanks again for your helpful

----------


## dot2kode

Very, Very helpful...Thanks for taking the time to put this together! =D>
**I setup a lil' bash script I can run when I do a clean install...makes things a lot easier!

----------


## mount_evans

Thanks to Ubuntu_freak for figuring all of this out and keeping it up to date.  I went through the proceedure and had some weird things happening with youtube--the videos were jerky, and Firefox did not respond to my attempts to close it.  I tried removing things I though were interfering, such as Noscript, but what finally worked was downgrading from the Nvidia 177 driver to the 173 version.  I have an XFX 8200 GeForce motherboard with built-in video, and chose to install the 32-bit version of Ubuntu.  Was it really the newer driver that was causing the problem, or is there something else I should be trying to fix?

----------


## theDaveTheRave

Thanks

first off, brilliant howto, I have this in my permanently marked pages and is one of the first I come to when I do a fresh install... so as I keep "breaking" my system it is quite a regular occurance!

However you mention in the pre-amble




> Please keep in mind, however, that Ubuntu has a helpful feature, where if you click on a certain file, or try to view Flash videos, a dialog should pop-up and ask if you want to install proprietary packages that are neccessary to play those formats.


This never seems to work for me??

is this something to do with not running firefox with root permisions?? I guess if I did then any uploaded stuff will automatically put itself into the correct place..... but doesn't that have inherent sucurity issues with it??

anyway...

great howto... I look forward to using it when I finally go over to intrepid!

David

----------


## shifty_powers

.

----------


## kamssada

Hello, don't know if this question was answered previously, was hard to go through all of the 112 pages. 

Thanks, for your post, very helpfull.

I am a Kubuntu user, and i can pretty much play any type of sound, almost anywhere, but the only thing that doesn't work is *..Frostwire/Limewire can't play any sound.* But when i play the same tracks anywhere else it works.. 

I have installed both java 6 and 5, because i program in Eclipse, and sometimes, i need some of the dev files in java5. Any clues for me?

----------


## kamssada

> Hello, don't know if this question was answered previously, was hard to go through all of the 112 pages. 
> 
> Thanks, for your post, very helpfull.
> 
> I am a Kubuntu user, and i can pretty much play any type of sound, almost anywhere, but the only thing that doesn't work is *..Frostwire/Limewire can't play any sound.* But when i play the same tracks anywhere else it works.. 
> 
> I have installed both java 6 and 5, because i program in Eclipse, and sometimes, i need some of the dev files in java5. Any clues for me?


I fixed my problem by going to the java site, and installing the latest update.

----------


## johnraff

> is this something to do with not running firefox with root permisions?? I guess if I did then any uploaded stuff will automatically put itself into the correct place..... but doesn't that have inherent sucurity issues with it??


Running Firefox as root sounds like a terrifying idea. Just think what you might pick up from the net and which would have free access to your system!

----------


## beerguzzler

This is the first How-to I do after every fresh install. Wonderful tutorial.

I've been having alsorts of sound issues which i've posted on other threads.
I've now done a fresh Intrepid install and disabled PulseAudio and am using ALSA 

VLC, Mplayer, movieplayer are all set to use the ALSA driver and play media files flawlessly. 

Firefox on the other hand is a different issue. Whether I select Gecko or Mplayer in the plugin prefs to play flash videos (haven't tried other embedded media types yet but I guess they'll have the same problem) I get no sound whatsoever.

I hope FF doesn't have to use PA and can use ALSA?

----------


## lovswr

Thanks for this wonderful resource.  I had been a loyal KDE & Redhat user until 3 days ago, when I could not get Fedora 10 to install on an older motherboard with a SiS RAID chipset.  Kinda ironic that I would start using ubuntu now as my first introduction to *nix was a debian cd that was in a EGM magazine back in the fall of 98.

ubuntu live cd came right up & all of these wonderful tutorials are a sight to behold.  I have subscribed to 6 threads, yet this is my very first post!  :Smile: 

One question. How does one discover if one installed the 32 or 64 bit version (8.1)?

----------


## unutbu

Welcome to Ubuntu and ubuntuforums, lovswr.  :Smile: 
The command


```
uname -m
```

will show you if you have the 32-bit or 64-bit version installed:
"i686" means 32-bit, "x86_64" means 64-bit.

----------


## beerguzzler

well i've got it working. Only thing I've done since posting my problem was turnig on compiz. Bizarre.

----------


## costre

Thanks a million for this tutorial. I have had some major problems getting the swedish online radio to play, it has been working on and off with help of realplayer plugins, or downloadable MP3's. 

With the help of this tutorial, I'm able to listen to all programs while streaming, and also the whole station in real-time.

(Btw, No "Thank you"-button in the walkthrough-post?)

Anywho,  :Dancing:

----------


## Scubdup

Thanks for the tutorial.

This fixed a problem I had with Youtube videos crashing Firefox.

Unfortunately it has also brought Quicktime videos to my attention. I rarely use them and couldn't tell you if they worked before or not, but now I only get sound. The video is replaced with a blank screen with text in the top left corner - "File /tmp/gecko" (IIRC)

Also, can anyone tell me - is there any harm in runningthe Terminal commands more than once?

I got distracted halfway through and forgot whether I'd executed one command line.

Also I thought it'd be good to have the full set of default terminal commands to run in one go after going through the tutorial just to double check there are no errors.

----------


## heracles

after running this excellent routine I get the following error W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4874D3686E80C6B7 when I update. 
I must have missed an instruction out but I do not know which one.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> after running this excellent routine I get the following error W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4874D3686E80C6B7 when I update. 
> I must have missed an instruction out but I do not know which one.


 
I've been getting that error recently. I think it's the WinFF repo. Not worth worrying about.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks for the tutorial.
> 
> This fixed a problem I had with Youtube videos crashing Firefox.
> 
> Unfortunately it has also brought Quicktime videos to my attention. I rarely use them and couldn't tell you if they worked before or not, but now I only get sound. The video is replaced with a blank screen with text in the top left corner - "File /tmp/gecko" (IIRC)
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me - is there any harm in runningthe Terminal commands more than once?
> 
> I got distracted halfway through and forgot whether I'd executed one command line.
> ...


 
I've not seen that error with Quicktime playback before, but it's safe to run the commands again, it just skips whatever you already have installed.

----------


## wollwen

sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libavcodec-unstripped-51 libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
Package libflashsupport is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-plugin-gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package swfdec-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package libavcodec-unstripped-51



could some one help me im completely new at this and have no clue what im doing and would like a little bit up help thanks

----------


## heracles

Thanks I can relax

----------


## bheckel1

Thankyou!!!
no hulu was the only dealbreaker

page1post1 worked great
thankyou thanx thanks alot

----------


## RavanH

Lifesaver how-to !!! Thanks  :Smile: 

I followed option #1 (Gecko) for streaming in Opera browser on Interpid AMD64 to great satisfaction.

Only wonder if it would be possible to get the VLC plugin working on Opera 9.6.x because it only seems to work on Firefox...

----------


## ndoftaworld

Thank you so much! I had Kubuntu 8.10 installed previously, and it took me almost a week to get mplayer to play my Xvids, still w/ glitches.

I had to re-install due to corrupted fs, and followed ur guide... Perfect! Only thing was installing flash. I had to use another tut for flash x64, but this plays my vidz perfectly, audio and all!

Thanks a lot!

EDIT: Still having some problem with glitches tho... every min. or two it skips, just a frame, but noticeable. Any ideas? Thx again!
Nd

----------


## Troll_the_Great

Hy all!
I followed this guide to make the apple trailers from apple.com work, and they did for a while.Now I have 2 problems:
1.I can't see apple trailers anymore.I don't get any errors (like "get the latest quicktime") but the movie won't start, regardless of how much I wait. 
2.When firefox is opened, I lose all sound and the ability to play anything.If I close firefox, all is back to normal:I can listen to mp3's and play movies.
What is even stranger is that if I open a movie player or a music player and then open firefox , the apple clips will play.
Strange, no?
Can someone help?

P.S.:I installed some plugins from this guide:
http://www.danielandrade.net/2007/11...ng-ubuntu-710/
Can this be the cause?

----------


## Troll_the_Great

Bump!

----------


## matmat07

This is a sticky, no need to bump. I have the same problem as you (#2) and someone told me it has t do with pulseaudio. But I didn't find a way to solve it.

----------


## Troll_the_Great

> This is a sticky, no need to bump.


Sorry, I didn't knew.I'm still hoping somebody will help us....

----------


## bayvista

Am trying to get DVB working in Australia. I have a HP Laptop with a HP Express card DVB-T which works fine under Windows. Have tried Kaffeine but can't get Help or Doc to work. Some problem with khelpcenter not found. Have searched the Forum but no luck.

If you can give me any pointers on getting Kaffeine working or should I use VLC?. When I try to tune stations, it finds some signals, but obviously not Aus. I suspect that I may need to change the frequencies for Aus.

----------


## Proteusiq

in case you still have Apple trailer problem, after following this brilliant thread

and you see play and other buttons plus you can hear sound but no video




just sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla 
plugin and all will works fine!

Try http://www.apple.com/trailers/ and late me know! 

Proteusiq

----------


## Troll_the_Great

> in case you still have Apple trailer problem, after following this brilliant thread
> 
> and you see play and other buttons plus you can hear sound but no video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla 
> plugin and all will works fine!
> ...


I already have totem-mozzila installed...Plus I can't hear sound, I just see the player but it won't start (see the print attached), regardless of what I do.It will start only if I start a video or audio player BEFORE  I start firefox...Thats what confuses me... :Confused:

----------


## PlatoDan

Hey, I've been looking around the forums trying to find a solution to this problem for a while now, but I can't seem to find anything.

Basically everything starts out shiny on my build. No problems whatsoever... My issue pops up after about a day of uptime, when audio begins to not work when I open a new program. (But if I have firefox or something up the whole time it keeps working.)

This has been happening for a while and I found somewhere a fix is to end the pulse process... It does cause sound to come back in programs that were not working, but it leaves some problems of its own.

If I do this, Firefox's audio (Most seemingly related to flash, so things like YouTube are effected.) stops working properly after a while. All flash videos will not play well, they will be garbled and the sound will skip consistently. (So bad you can't even understand it.) Often it will just stop trying three seconds into the playback. The way to fix this is that I just need to restart firefox... Then it works again for a few hours and the problem repeats.

Is there anything I can do to either fix pulse audio completely so I don't need to kill it or at least something that will make Firefox function better?

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## ashwinipn

> I already have totem-mozzila installed...Plus I can't hear sound, I just see the player but it won't start (see the print attached), regardless of what I do.It will start only if I start a video or audio player BEFORE  I start firefox...Thats what confuses me...


I would rather suggest you to uninstall totem-mozill-plugin completely and install gecko mediaplyer plugin. This one calls Gnome mplayer to play the video and you would be able to select types of drivers (e.g., xv, gl, or x11 for graphics and alsa or pulse for audio). Just make sure that in the second tab of preferences (Gnome player), all the emulations (WMP, Quicktime, Realplayer, and DivX) are ticked.
Regarding problem with audio with many open application (maily along with Mozilla), I also experience this and trying to understand the fundamentals of pulse audio system. To be specific, I have Gizmo5 installed that does not function properly with ALSA. So, I have OSS for that.... When Firefox is on, Gizmo does not load as it can not find a audio device. When firefox is closed, it functions fine... Previously same problem was with Skype also... but I could load skype successfully with pulse I now I don't experience such a problem.. I was trying to search for the place where I can see/manipulate the audio devices in firefox, but couldn't get it.
I am yet to understand pulse in a better way, but crudely, I feel it may function as a router/server through which different applications and drivers would be able to function simultaneously.

----------


## Troll_the_Great

> I would rather suggest you to uninstall totem-mozill-plugin completely and install gecko mediaplyer plugin. This one calls Gnome mplayer to play the video and you would be able to select types of drivers (e.g., xv, gl, or x11 for graphics and alsa or pulse for audio). Just make sure that in the second tab of preferences (Gnome player), all the emulations (WMP, Quicktime, Realplayer, and DivX) are ticked.
> Regarding problem with audio with many open application (maily along with Mozilla), I also experience this and trying to understand the fundamentals of pulse audio system. To be specific, I have Gizmo5 installed that does not function properly with ALSA. So, I have OSS for that.... When Firefox is on, Gizmo does not load as it can not find a audio device. When firefox is closed, it functions fine... Previously same problem was with Skype also... but I could load skype successfully with pulse I now I don't experience such a problem.. I was trying to search for the place where I can see/manipulate the audio devices in firefox, but couldn't get it.
> I am yet to understand pulse in a better way, but crudely, I feel it may function as a router/server through which different applications and drivers would be able to function simultaneously.


Thanks, I resolved some of my problems.I can now see the apple trailers and can play movies if firefox is opened, but ONLY with gnome-mplayer,the other players won't work. So, I still can't listen to music when firefox is opened, or I loose all sound in firefox if I open a music player before opening firefox...

----------


## ashwinipn

> Thanks, I resolved some of my problems.I can now see the apple trailers and can play movies if firefox is opened, but ONLY with gnome-mplayer,the other players won't work. So, I still can't listen to music when firefox is opened, or I loose all sound in firefox if I open a music player before opening firefox...


Hi,
Glad to know that you could resolve some of your problems... Try following this link for the audio issue:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578

I started doing it yesterday and currently partially successful. Now I can play rhythmbox while firefox is open.... and flash in firfox als plays the sound... but gizmo project softphone still is an unresoved issue... Anyways, it is very less time spent.... so I can not say anything for sure. Nevertheless, the article gives a good understanding of how pulse audio works....

Regards,

Ashwini

----------


## The Populist

I've tried a dozen solutions to the ubuntu flash problem on these forums. This one works, no muss no fuss it just makes my youtube and lastfm videos run. I couldn't find the thank you tab so I am posting here.

Thank You

...

----------


## jimmythegroundhog

I am trying to get VLC to be my default DVD player and Totem keeps coming up when I insert a DVD. I was just going to leave alone because last time I tried anything more my DVD stopped working. 
But the problem I am having is when a website has a quicktime movie both VLC and totem try to start and firefox locks up.

What do I need to do to get Totem away and have VLC as default dvd player

----------


## Troll_the_Great

> Hi,
> Glad to know that you could resolve some of your problems... Try following this link for the audio issue:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
> 
> I started doing it yesterday and currently partially successful. Now I can play rhythmbox while firefox is open.... and flash in firfox als plays the sound... but gizmo project softphone still is an unresoved issue... Anyways, it is very less time spent.... so I can not say anything for sure. Nevertheless, the article gives a good understanding of how pulse audio works....
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ashwini


Man, you are a life saver! My sound is working again  :Guitar:  I don't use gizmo, so I don't know about that, but totem, vlc, amarok, rithmbox (and  all players I think) are working now.
Thanks again!

----------


## ashwinipn

> I am trying to get VLC to be my default DVD player and Totem keeps coming up when I insert a DVD. I was just going to leave alone because last time I tried anything more my DVD stopped working. 
> But the problem I am having is when a website has a quicktime movie both VLC and totem try to start and firefox locks up.
> 
> What do I need to do to get Totem away and have VLC as default dvd player


Please follow the guide of this thread on page 1 carefully. Along with the query what you asked, you would be able to solve many more problems you had and would face.... I am sure you would never regret and rather it would help you to graduate from the first cup to further as it has done to me and many more...

Regards,

Ashwini

----------


## jimmythegroundhog

> Please follow the guide of this thread on page 1 carefully. Along with the query what you asked, you would be able to solve many more problems you had and would face.... I am sure you would never regret and rather it would help you to graduate from the first cup to further as it has done to me and many more...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ashwini


I did follow the instructions on page #1 and this is where I ended up,
Example To get default dvd player the first page says to change launcher properties from "wxvlc%F" to 
"llc -- volume 512 %m" this locked my dvd player so it would not run. I put it back to "wxvlc%F" an now at least my dvd is working. I will try again

----------


## taske

Can we apply this howto on jaunty jackalope?

----------


## upfwnv03

I tried it on Jaunty. I followed the instructions listed for Intrepid. Medibuntu has the repos up for Jaunty. Anyhow, everything appeared to install ok. I did have one exception and that was libavcodec-unstripped-51. Which reported back with the following. 
"Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package libavcodec-unstripped-51 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
E: Package libavcodec-unstripped-51 has no installation candidate"

I also want to mention that I only needed and therefore tried the first and forth parts (VLC player specifically). So your mileage may vary.

----------


## michael37

What do you think about adding Handbrake for video conversion and DVD ripping with audio conversion?

I tested Handbrake on Hardy, Intrepid and Jaunty, and it works quite well.  Use https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa for Hardy, use downloads right off handbrake.fr for Intrepid and Jaunty.

----------


## johnaaronrose

I have a DVD play problem. Windows media player correctly can select any of 3 tracks (including sub-titled option) from a menu. However, neither Movie Player or vlc under either Hardy (on desktop) or Intrepid (on laptop) can display the menu or play any track but the first. Help!

----------


## PolarBear64

Great walkthru, got me up and running in no time.

I have set up an old system with Ubuntu 8.10 to back up all my dvds
and eventually stream them to PS3.

Handbrake was a no go till I followed your steps here.

Big thanks!!!

someday no more windows!!! (for me at least dont know if I could ever get the wife up and running on linux).

----------


## afaivre

This is exactly what I was needing.  This solved several issues:

Rhapsody not allowing login
Not being able to view video while online

I cannot tell what the issue was that solved each, but I thank you for your post and for keeping it up to date.

Tony

----------


## pgmer6809

Great post Nathan.
I have been hunting for months for a video editor that would let me delete some scenes from a DVD.
Avidemux finally did it for me.

One suggestion, you mention purging or deleting a bunch of files but don't really say why. I did not feel comfortable doing that so I just skipped that step and did the apt-get install steps. Seemed to work.

You also mention problems with Mplayer and no DVD playback, or no sound etc.
Just like I get. I solved that problem by using XINE. It seems to be able to handle DVD .vob files just fine, where the other two do not.

pgmer6809

pgmer6809

----------


## abhinav.p

hi i have flash player installed in the system(as shown by synaptic) but still cannot play youtube videos.i read in the net that deleting xpti.dat should solve it.i did it.but still cannot play the videos.what should be wrong?

----------


## colo505

I am using Intrepid with the latest kernel and NVIDIA driver. Playback of 1080p mkv files is choppy in mplayer/ vlc/ totem-xine, totem-gstreamer, while Media player classic plays them smoothly in Vista.

Shall appreciate any help.

----------


## niteklub79

Help!! - I had really choppy videos in youtube/hulu - I have been through the Guide several times- recently I totally overhauled using the info provided here, now my videos don't work and I'm prompted to install flash- I have installed/un-installed flash 10 times to no avail, disables flashblocker, changed settings, and probabaly screwed up big time...any help would be greatly appreciated

----------


## ysNoi

Thanks for this nice tuts...! Been using this on my Hardy and Intrepid...!

Helps a lot...!  :Guitar:  :Guitar:

----------


## niteklub79

I have completely lost video, flash still does not work even after numerous installs/uninstalls - i have changed preferences in firefox to no avail- completely installed/uninstalled gecko,mplayer,vlc,and flash (standard download plugins for very program) and nothing works - I have attempted to tool around but 1) i don't know where to start and 2) i'm afraid of really screwing up my desktop - i have 8.04, everything worked previously, except i had some trouble with dvd playback and flash video playback (flickering or black screen)- what should i do, what programs do i need, is it a program problem or hardware? - any help would be greatly appreciated

----------


## bimmerd00d

I'm getting an error upon installing this list.  I've followed the troubleshooting steps there, but im at a loss.



```
brandonh@bhdesktop:/media$ sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree ia32-libs icedtea-gcjwebplugin libk3b2-extracodecs liblame0 libtunepimp5-mp3 libxine1-ffmpeg non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
E: Couldn't find package libflash-mozplugin
brandonh@bhdesktop:/media$
```

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I'm getting an error upon installing this list.  I've followed the troubleshooting steps there, but im at a loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> brandonh@bhdesktop:/media$ sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflash-mozplugin libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree ia32-libs icedtea-gcjwebplugin libk3b2-extracodecs liblame0 libtunepimp5-mp3 libxine1-ffmpeg non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> ...


It's good that you don't have it. Just delete that package name from the command if it's giving you problems.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Great post Nathan.
> I have been hunting for months for a video editor that would let me delete some scenes from a DVD.
> Avidemux finally did it for me.
> 
> One suggestion, you mention purging or deleting a bunch of files but don't really say why. I did not feel comfortable doing that so I just skipped that step and did the apt-get install steps. Seemed to work.
> 
> pgmer6809


Certain packages conflict with each other.

----------


## tbark

Ubuntu-Freak,

First of all thanks for all the help and suggestions your guide provided!

I wanted to contribute my own experience because even after following your guide I was left with flickering video whenever I selected either "normal" or "extra" in System> Preferences> Appearance> Visual Effects. I'm happy to say I did finally find a solution. The two changes that made all the difference for me were:

1. Enter this in terminal:

*gstreamer-properties* 


   Select the "Video" tab, change "Default Output" "Plugin" from "Autodetect" to "*X Window System (No Xv)*"

2. To fix VLC media player (v0.9.4):

From the VLC menu Select *Tools> Preferences > Video > Output modules*, change Video output module from "Default" to "*X11 video output*".



My System Info

Ubuntu 8.10

Hardware: 

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 3870 PCIe

Dual Monitor "Big Desktop" Screen Resolution 3360x1050

Software:

3D-accelerated proprietary graphics driver for ATI cards

Driver Version 8.54.3

Catalyst Control Center Version 2.1

OpenGL Provider   ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL Renderer   ATI RAdeon HD 3870

OpenGL Version    2.1.8087 Release

Xorg.conf contents:



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "amdcccle Layout"
	Screen      0  "Default Screen" 0 0
	Screen         "amdcccle-Screen[5]-0" RightOf "Default Screen"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "amdcccle-Monitor[5]-0"
	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Configured Video Device"
	Driver      "fglrx"
	Option	    "VideoOverlay" "on"
	Option	    "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
	Option	    "DesktopSetup" "horizontal"
	Option	    "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
	Option	    "PairModes" "1680x1050+1680x1050,0x0+0x0"
	BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "amdcccle-Device[5]-0"
	Driver      "fglrx"
	BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Default Screen"
	Device     "Configured Video Device"
	Monitor    "Configured Monitor"
	DefaultDepth     24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "amdcccle-Screen[5]-0"
	Device     "amdcccle-Device[5]-0"
	Monitor    "amdcccle-Monitor[5]-0"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


I hope some of this information might save others the hours it took me to find a solution.

Thanks again.

----------


## bayvista

Having problems with Java under Firefox. I get a message from the Plugin Finder Service telling me that I need to install the JRE Plugin. If I click on next, I am told to do a manual install. I've tried to do this but just can't seem to make it. I thought this article installs the JRE?

----------


## Brother_Marquis

Thank you for this great document.  It really helped an Ubuntu n00b like me get my DVDs working.

----------


## heracles

Your jaunty version cannot come quick enough for me. No video works at all.

----------


## Jpardue

Just wanted to give many thanks for this tut. I use this every single time I reinstall Ubuntu, kudos! It never gives me any problems with my setup

----------


## samurai_47

excelent thread cheers dude  :Guitar:

----------


## eddski

I did all this and I still cannot get audio with a Toshiba U205 and an intel sound card...please advise..

----------


## TorqueyPete

Thanks again for this great How To buddy! =D>  :KDE Star: 

Just installed Intrepid beside Vista, no worries.  :Wink:

----------


## bheku

I've followed this guide and still can't get things to work.

What's always been my problem is that CDs will be read but the moment I try and run certain DVDs it won't read. For example Red Alert 3, it won't mount the DVD drive so I can't load the game. The DVD's ok because I ran it on an XP machine prior to trying it on my Hardy Heron installation.

If anyone can help, please let me know what I should change or what information I should provide, I've installed so many packages, tweaked so many things in the last 5 days...

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mudman00

Nathan....that is, without a doubt an exhaustive, comprehensive and otherwise, chalk full o really good stuff procedure....I have just followed it and will be ingesting and digesting everything over the next day of so....

Thank you ever so much for the info

I look forward to learning enough about Ubuntu to be able to "pay-it-forward" in the future.

Craig :Wave:

----------


## Kivech

Natan,

I tried the scripts for Ubuntu 64 on Jaunty and so far they all worked flawlessly for one change in the initial section {installation}.

The package libavcodec-unstripped-51 has been upgraded to libavcodec-unstripped-52. You could take it out though, since I didn't include it into the apt-get command and it was installed automatically anyway.

Great Howto, as always.  :Wink: 

Cheers!

Kivech

----------


## mudman00

I went ahead and followed the procedure so kindly written by Nathan. This is strange......last night, after rebooting, I couldn't get anything to play, nor could I use Thoggen.

Things have changed today. Booted things up, and am able to use the Media Player and VLC to play movies without any apparant problems, though when using Media player I was not able to click through the annoying previews. I will attribute this problem to operator error.

I went ahead and tried to rip Treasure Planet, which is a store bought copy that I am trying to back up since the kids can be so hard on their DVD's (sometimes I pine for the days of yore and VCR tapes. They were certainly more sturdy).

I was able to get Thoggen to start without any trouble now, but the time that was indicated to rip the disk is over 4 hours. Is this normal for Thoggen?

I was accustomed to using DVD Ripper when I still had that viral code from Microsoft on the machine and it never took more than twenty minutes or so.

I am not necessarily looking to set any speed records, I can just let things cruise along the slow lane at night, but I would like things to be a bit faster if possible.

Does anyone have any ideas, suggestions or answers?

Thank you again,
Craig

----------


## ilamythest

will this this be updated to jaunty?

----------


## umr3b3l

Ubuntu-Freak Your my hero

----------


## spike_naples

Thank you so much. 

THIS IS ALL THAT FIRST TIME USERS OF UBUNTU WILL EVER NEED! At least for the first couple of months.

Advice to newbies like me: Don't tinker too much with Ubuntu (yet). You'll just end up reinstalling.

OPINION: Although I've downloaded Ultamatix and then (after my nth reinstall) Downloaded and installed Ultimate Edition 2.1... I ended up doing a fresh install of Ubuntu (Intrepid). 

I hope to just keep it clean and basic for a couple of months until I learn more.

And then tinker away again...  :LOL: 

DON'T SAY YOU WERE NOT WARNED.

----------


## enchesss

Thanks - had tried everything to get .mov files to play and this solved it in a quick and easy way.

----------


## jamesisin

Just here to subscribe.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

The howto has been updated for Jaunty.                                                                                                       Thanks for all the positive and helpful feedback.

----------


## ssdt

Do you really need medibuntu? Can you download medibuntu's deb package and install because the server is really slow from my location.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Medibuntu isn't an application or package, it's a repository containing applications and packages.

----------


## capnthommo

> Re: Comprehensive Multimedia & Video Howto
> The howto has been updated for Jaunty. Thanks for all the positive and helpful feedback.


Yes, thanks for that, I tried to botch together a jaunty medibuntu repos by editing in jaunty as appropriate in the intrepid instructions but it didn't really work.  This one though....Wow!  it went like a rocket compared with intrepid.  So I'm well pleased with jaunty so far.
thanks again - excellent.
nigel
 :Very Happy:

----------


## csat

> The howto has been updated for Jaunty.                                                                                                       Thanks for all the positive and helpful feedback.


Thank you very much for this handy howto.

All the best from

CSAT,  :Very Happy:

----------


## nu2this

I know this has been said many times, but thank you ubuntu-freak :Dancing: 
This guide has saved many a headache. The makers of Tylenol won't get rich because of Jaunty! :LOL:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Thanks, glad to help.

----------


## mudman00

> Thanks, glad to help.


Thank you again for the step by step information!!!!! One other question: Is Thoggen as slow as it appears to be, 4 hours to rip a DVD? (disney, store bought)

ONe more question,,,,,,,if I install "wine" will I be able to run DVD Decrypter and DVD Shrink without re-installing that viral microsoft code? Or am I not understanding what "Wine" is?

Is it merely an app so that I may run apps that ran on Windows on Ubuntu without having Windows installed, or does it literally have a partition that reinfests my computer with that OS that I got rid of to start with?

Thank you again

Craig

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Wine just tricks the apps into thinking you're running Windows, but not all apps will work, or work as they should.                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Have you tried ripping  DVDs with any other app? It shouldn't take that long at all.

----------


## FatAngus

Many thanks ubuntu-freak for this step-by-step tutorial

----------


## mudman00

> Wine just tricks the apps into thinking you're running Windows, but not all apps will work, or work as they should.                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Have you tried ripping  DVDs with any other app? It shouldn't take that long at all.


No, I have not tried running any other apps to rip besides thoggen. I just kinda jumped onto that one because folks seemed to like it. I am not enamored of any particular app, as I am just looking for something that I can use to efficiently rip my DVD's and back them up.  Between the spousal unit, yours truly and the kids we buy a bunch of DVD's. I want to back them all up as I get them. They do not stand the test of time very well. I would rather not do this though.

Do you have a suggestion for another app that my be as or more efficient than Thoggen.

Thank you,
Craig

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> No, I have not tried running any other apps to rip besides thoggen. I just kinda jumped onto that one because folks seemed to like it. I am not enamored of any particular app, as I am just looking for something that I can use to efficiently rip my DVD's and back them up.  Between the spousal unit, yours truly and the kids we buy a bunch of DVD's. I want to back them all up as I get them. They do not stand the test of time very well. I would rather not do this though.
> 
> Do you have a suggestion for another app that my be as or more efficient than Thoggen.
> 
> Thank you,
> Craig


My howto has a section on ripping DVDs.

----------


## Yehudama

First , it's great tutorial.
Need some information about RECORDING especially with built in MIC 
for laptop (I have Acer Aspire 4930z) there are may issues regarding 
this.

----------


## skovy

after screwing around with synaptic and terminal earlier today i decided that a fresh install was needed, ( i kept trying different things i found in the forums, instead of asking a question and i think it just kept compounding the problems) so i used this guide the other day to get flash to work, and i kept it bookmarked (well pen and paper counts right?) so that i could come back and finish with the other installs that i may want to check out.  but while trying to install the first set of video plugins, i have come across this and i cant click or do anything to get it to go away and let me finish: 

 ┌───────────────────────┤ Configuring sun-java6-jre ├───────────────────────┐
 │                                                                           │ 
 │ Operating System Distributor License for Java v1.1 (DLJ)                  ↑ 
 │                                                                           ▮ 
 │ Operating System Distributor License for Java version 1.1 (DLJ)           ▒ 
 │                                                                           ▒ 
 │ SUN MICROSYSTEMS, INC. ("SUN") IS WILLING TO LICENSE THE JAVA PLATFORM    ▒ 
 │ STANDARD EDITION DEVELOPER KIT ("JDK" - THE "SOFTWARE") TO YOU ONLY UPON  ▒ 
 │ THE CONDITION THAT YOU ACCEPT ALL OF THE TERMS CONTAINED IN THIS LICENSE  ▒ 
 │ AGREEMENT (THE "AGREEMENT").  PLEASE READ THE AGREEMENT CAREFULLY.  BY    ▒ 
 │ INSTALLING, USING, OR DISTRIBUTING THIS SOFTWARE, YOU ACCEPT ALL OF THE   ▒ 
 │ TERMS OF THE AGREEMENT.                                                   ▒ 
 │                                                                           ▒ 
 │ 1.  DEFINITIONS. "Software" means the code identified above in binary     ▒ 
 │     form, any other machine readable materials including, but not         ▒ 
 │     limited to, libraries, source files, header files, and data files),   ↓ 
 │                                                                             
 │                                  <Ok>                                       
 │                                                                           │ 
 └─────────────────────────────────────────────────  ──────────────────────────┘ 

thanks for helping with this

----------


## heracles

and lo everything in video works again. Thanks for all the work you put in.

----------


## yosumi

can I use this guide for 9.04?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> after screwing around with synaptic and terminal earlier today i decided that a fresh install was needed, ( i kept trying different things i found in the forums, instead of asking a question and i think it just kept compounding the problems) so i used this guide the other day to get flash to work, and i kept it bookmarked (well pen and paper counts right?) so that i could come back and finish with the other installs that i may want to check out.  but while trying to install the first set of video plugins, i have come across this and i cant click or do anything to get it to go away and let me finish: 
> 
>  ┌───────────────────────┤ Configuring sun-java6-jre ├───────────────────────┐
>  │                                                                           │ 
>  │ Operating System Distributor License for Java v1.1 (DLJ)                  ↑ 
>  │                                                                           ▮ 
>  │ Operating System Distributor License for Java version 1.1 (DLJ)           ▒ 
>  │                                                                           ▒ 
>  │ SUN MICROSYSTEMS, INC. ("SUN") IS WILLING TO LICENSE THE JAVA PLATFORM    ▒ 
> ...


Hit the tab key, as stated in the howto.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> can I use this guide for 9.04?


Yup, the howto has been updated.

----------


## coldReactive

After getting to Part 4/5 in Jaunty, I get this message after running *sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 libdvdnav4 vlc*:



```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package libdvdread3 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
E: Package libdvdread3 has no installation candidate
```

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Don't worry about it - libdvdread3 has been replaced by libdvdread4 in Jaunty and should be installed if you completed part 1.

----------


## mealies

Ubuntu-freak

Apologies if i have not understood the first apt-get command but the below statement has apt-get remove.  Shouldn't it be apt-get install? 




> sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ia32-libs icedtea6-plugin libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar

----------


## coldReactive

> Ubuntu-freak
> 
> Apologies if i have not understood the first apt-get command but the below statement has apt-get remove.  Shouldn't it be apt-get install?


Check after the && you have to remove gnash, etc. to fully experience flashplugin-nonfree.

----------


## mealies

Thank you very much.  Thought I had lost the plot  :Very Happy:

----------


## LoREZ

Thanks for the comprehensive help, but I still can't get my Jaunty install to play DVDs.  All my apps do is spin their wheels, freeze, or shutdown.  I didn't even need to go through any of this for Intrepid.  I don't get it.  I got no errors during any of the installs, with the exception of the "obsoleted" css libraries referred to earlier.  Flash and other videos have and still do play just fine.

Any ideas?

----------


## VMC

> Thanks for the comprehensive help, but I still can't get my Jaunty install to play DVDs.  All my apps do is spin their wheels, freeze, or shutdown.  I didn't even need to go through any of this for Intrepid.  I don't get it.  I got no errors during any of the installs, with the exception of the "obsoleted" css libraries referred to earlier.  Flash and other videos have and still do play just fine.
> 
> Any ideas?


What output do you get with this: ' lspci -nn | grep VGA'

----------


## heislord5

RealPLayer11Gold does not work.  Downloads video fine.  Then zips through video really fast.  Playback too fast.  Pauses to buffer again and then plays back way too fast.  Choppy playback at 3x speed.



Installed from real media website.  Here is the workaround in 9.04:

1) gksudo gedit /opt/real/RealPlayer/realplay

obviously change if you installed in a different directory.  I installed as sudo.

Original:
$HELIX_LIBS/realplay.bin "$@"

New:
aoss $HELIX_LIBS/realplay.bin "$@"

In RealPlayer:
Tools->Preferences->Hardware->Audio Driver
Change to "OSS"

restart browser and try again.  Works for me.

----------


## hucane2000

Thanks for all your help. My computer is working perfectly. 
Only one change I can see, in the trouble shooting part of dvd playback I had to change
libdvdread3 to libdvdread4 and it works now. Thanks again for your how to it really helped.

----------


## LoREZ

> What output do you get with this: ' lspci -nn | grep VGA'


Thanks for your reply; this is what I get:

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] [10de:02e1] (rev a2)

What might I glean from this?

UPDATE:

I took one more look through Synaptic and discovered that libdvdread4 seeks a package called libdvdcss; I installed that, and it fixed the problem.  Is it weird that this package wasn't already installed?  It seems like an odd thing to happen...

----------


## Vine

Hello,
I'v got the same problem and im a newbie( you must really get tired of us and our little problems  :Capital Razz:  ). I followed all the steps,thought it might help to reinstall some of those old packages (switched to 9.04 from 8.10) but nothing doing...I looked around but couldn't find anything useful..i tried opening up the Multimedia Selector and changing the Video output plugin to noXv but that didnt help.
Output that you requested was:

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2572] (rev 02)

sorry to mention this here but i had another problem with 8.10,audio playback and recording worked fine but i cant use Skype or have an audio chat in Empathy(using a Googletalk account) please help with this as well.

Thank you.

----------


## Vine

P.s libdvdread4 and libdvdcss were already installed and i also installed libdvdcss-dev and another package for restricted extras

<snip>

----------


## VMC

> Thanks for your reply; this is what I get:
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] [10de:02e1] (rev a2)
> 
> What might I glean from this?
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> I took one more look through Synaptic and discovered that libdvdread4 seeks a package called libdvdcss; I installed that, and it fixed the problem.  Is it weird that this package wasn't already installed?  It seems like an odd thing to happen...


Actually it's not odd. Some countries won't allow using libdvdcss. It circumvents DVD protection.

----------


## VMC

> Hello,
> ...
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2572] (rev 02)
> 
> ...


You have the same integrated Intel video chip as I do. Go here for video fix. Also go here for some more information and reasoning.

----------


## oomagoolies

I have a question maybe you can help me with, I am looking for a way to convert movies from avi(mainly) to vcd(mpeg or preferably bin/cue) and then fit that movie on a cd, now I've tried all the one's in your post and winff is about the fastest and best, but the resulting file will not burn to cd as it's too big so I thought maybe you possibly know of another ubuntu friendly encoder that I could try , thanks you.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I have a question maybe you can help me with, I am looking for a way to convert movies from avi(mainly) to vcd(mpeg or preferably bin/cue) and then fit that movie on a cd, now I've tried all the one's in your post and winff is about the fastest and best, but the resulting file will not burn to cd as it's too big so I thought maybe you possibly know of another ubuntu friendly encoder that I could try , thanks you.


Have you tried adjusting the settings in WinFF to make the resulting MPEG smaller? Alternatively, you could try Handbrake and see how it compares.

----------


## Schok

can someone help me? i was using this command:

sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree libk3b2-extracodecs libmp3lame0 libtunepimp5-mp3 libxine1-ffmpeg non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar

and after it has finished download everything, the java user agreement thingy came out, while i was going to accept it my kde desktop suddenly went to the login screen and everything was back like it just booted up..so i tried the command again and this came out: 

E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?

how do i continue what i was doing earlier?

Kubuntu 9.04 32-bit user

----------


## MrSnowmiss

A big thank you!

Now I don't have to go back to XP just for viewing a youtube clip

----------


## thatsmyboy

thanks a lot!

----------


## Vine

Thank you so much!
Im not sure what i did right though considering i wasn't able to figure out where to get the authentication key from BUT its work, so im not complaining  :Smile: 
Still got that mic problem though,if anyone has anything on that it would be much appreciated.

----------


## spike_naples

I keep on coming back to this post after every distro upgrade! Very useful.

----------


## appzattak

anyone else getting this in 9.04?




> steve@steve-lapppy:~$ sudo apt-get remove mozplugger && sudo apt-get install acroread acroread-plugins mozilla-acroread
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Package mozplugger is not installed, so not removed
> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 32 not upgraded.
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> ...

----------


## somewhere2go

> anyone else getting this in 9.04?


The packages were removed from de Medibuntu repo. Only 64 bits is there.
Why, I do not no.

----------


## popon

> can someone help me? i was using this command:
> 
> sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree libk3b2-extracodecs libmp3lame0 libtunepimp5-mp3 libxine1-ffmpeg non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
> 
> and after it has finished download everything, the java user agreement thingy came out, while i was going to accept it my kde desktop suddenly went to the login screen and everything was back like it just booted up..so i tried the command again and this came out: 
> 
> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
> 
> ...


hello, i'm still new at linux, so cmiiw but i think that's probably because synaptic or update manager still open, you have to close them first before you can install from apt-get

----------


## densou

I'd strongly recommend to update Gnome Mplayer to 0.9.5, it solved few annoying issues here ....

http://www.getdeb.net/download/4042/0 ( .deb  :Smile:  )

----------


## ubuntunewb75

So, no Acroread for the i386 users?  Iḿ not finding it in any repo.

----------


## jimbob

Well, here we go again.  I too come back to this sticky after every new release but there is still something lacking.  I have (2) favorite .wmv video clips that consistently refuse to provide thumbnails until I jump through hoops and download everything under the sun even remotely related to sound and video and finally, after many hours and days it begins to work.  Problem is, by that time I haven't the foggiest idea what I've done to fix it.

Why is it that distros like LinuxMint work "out of the box" so to speak and the largest international Linux distro (read Ubuntu here) can't?  

Sorry to rant but it is so darn frustrating.  I always hope that a new release will finally come out that will work.  Oh well, that's the fun? of Linux I guess.  Think of all I'm learning, right?

----------


## kforum

why is it that when i add medibuntu to the apt repos it doesnt show up in the search function of synaptics...
answer: xapian issues, so for whatever reason, i have to update-apt-xapian-index which works fine.

this should, at least, be included in the main topic page so that newbies dont panic on the notions of ~why doest skype not show up in my synaptics menu? dang linux sucks! yeah... lack of info suck...


this has been an issue for ever, however i've yet to see any mention of it in the first page.

i dont know if ubuntu updates it at some point, maybe it does... but it still is worth the mention.

cheers.

----------


## DarthBrady

Wow, You really put a lot of time and effort into this, and it really helps a newbie. Thanks-

----------


## dairysound

Thanks for this, it sorted a few things out for me.

A couple of problems though, Quicktime 7 locks system and gives a black screen (I used the changes to pluginreg.dat mentioned in the troubleshooting section). When I insert a DVD VLC media player crashes the system. In the VLC media player 'video' menu is empty.

I've switched off the desktop effects but that doesn't help and have worked through the troubleshooting section but none of the fixes work.

I have a feeling it may be the Intel 4 chip. I'm using Hardy on an Intel Core2 Duo CPU T5800 @ 2.00GHz.

Any help appreciated.

----------


## soccerush10

I can't get the DVD playback to work on VLC.  I followed the instructions on the first post to a T for Jaunty, but no luck.  Please help.

P.S.: libdvdread3 is deprecated, and replaced by libdvdread4, so I installed the latter.  Still no luck

----------


## ephestione

didn't read all the thread, maybe it's been notified already... but in the DVD playback session, where the console command 

```
 sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 libdvdnav4 vlc
```

 is reported, I think it shoudl read instead 

```
 sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 vlc
```

edit: nevermind, previous poster notified it already... in my case it simply said "couldn't find libdvdread3" and stopped there, so I guessed it should've been 4 instead  :Capital Razz:

----------


## thebestofall007

one thing to note in jaunty is that libdvdread3 is now libdvdread4. i tried to find libdvdread3 in synaptic and it isnt there. libdvdread4, however is the same thing and i havent had any problems so far. this launchpad link should have something about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...cs/+bug/354764

when i try to look it up the package details on the packages.ubuntu site, it states that the package isnt available. the link is here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libdvdread3

----------


## aikiwolfie

When trying to play DVDs I just get errors. This never used to happen. I followed the How To, made the corrections people have suggested. install-css doesn't exist on my system anywhere.



```
Playback failure:
VLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disk.
Your input can't be opened:
VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
```

----------


## geoffe

I've got ubuntu flash working fine on 3 machines but my main desktop is a pain!. Flash from bbc iplayer rarely works, other sites intermittent but utube always ok. Working ok till an hour ago, just restarted and gone again!
Firefox just locks solid but sites still work on laptops! Any ideas?

----------


## theDaveTheRave

> 2. To fix VLC media player (v0.9.4):
> 
> From the VLC menu Select *Tools> Preferences > Video > Output modules*, change Video output module from "Default" to "*X11 video output*".


This solved my problem. everything worked fine for feisty and then my hardy upgrade.

on upgrading to intrepid (now about 2 months ago) I couldn't get DVD playback to work anywhere, all I got was a blue screen in VLC, gxine etc (but running videos over the web was fine).

I just hope that the term "BLUE SCREEN ON VLC VIDEO PLAYBACK" will help others find this same solution.

Thanks tbark, and of course thanks again to ubuntufreak for finding all this info and getting it into the howto.

David

----------


## gohanssjn

Can anyone help me here?  I did the things to disable the touchpad while typing, but it's useless because Ubuntu sees my Touchpad like a normal mouse!

Dell Latitude XT is the laptop.

----------


## tbuss

There is a PDF version of this How-To located here

*Comprehensive Multimedia & Video Howto*

----------


## Ubuntist

Thanks very much, ubuntu-freak, for this thread.  I refer to it at every upgrade.

On the most recent upgrade, from 8.10 to 9.04, I couldn't get Flash to work even after following all of the steps in the thread.  Finally I unstalled *flashplugin-installer* and _then_ the instructions worked their magic.  Could it be that *flashplugin-installer* should be added to the packages removed in the *sudo apt-get remove* step at the beginning?

----------


## justinmiller87

> When trying to play DVDs I just get errors. This never used to happen. I followed the How To, made the corrections people have suggested. install-css doesn't exist on my system anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Playback failure:
> VLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disk.
> Your input can't be opened:
> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
> ```


I was running into something similar. I'm not sure what is installed to fix it, but if you install all the items under DVD Ripping (dvdrip) and DVD Burning (avidemux devede todiscgui tovidgui), it works. At least it did for me anyway.

Try that and see if it helps.

----------


## stillious

Just wanted to add my thanks to ubuntu-freak. This thread has been useful ever since I started using Ubuntu  :Smile:

----------


## aikiwolfie

> I was running into something similar. I'm not sure what is installed to fix it, but if you install all the items under DVD Ripping (dvdrip) and DVD Burning (avidemux devede todiscgui tovidgui), it works. At least it did for me anyway.
> 
> Try that and see if it helps.


Tried it. But thanks. I installed libdvdread4 again and it finally decided install-css.sh existed. Now I get as far as the DVDs intro menu. But it crashes when I actually try to play the movie. This only happens in 64-bit Ubuntu.

The 32-bit version on my laptop is working fine now. Firefox has also started to crash at totally random intervals.

I might try again with another clean install.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks very much, ubuntu-freak, for this thread.  I refer to it at every upgrade.
> 
> On the most recent upgrade, from 8.10 to 9.04, I couldn't get Flash to work even after following all of the steps in the thread.  Finally I unstalled *flashplugin-installer* and _then_ the instructions worked their magic.  Could it be that *flashplugin-installer* should be added to the packages removed in the *sudo apt-get remove* step at the beginning?


Nah, as flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree and adobe-flashplugin all fetch and install Adobe Flash Player.

----------


## aeoliantunes

Thank you very much for this post. I was very disappointed after ugrading to Jaunty that I couldn't Listen Again. This post has sorted it out. You are a star.

----------


## Blinc

Great work Ubuntu-freak! Thanks for the time and effort in posting all of this... worked first time for me on Ubuntu Studio 9.04!

----------


## jayanramesh

Dear ubuntu-freak,
Superb and beautifully explained.My sound prob. is solved.
Thank you so much.

----------


## coldReactive

> Dear ubuntu-freak,
> Superb and beautifully explained.My sound prob. is solved.
> Thank you so much.


If it was a sound problem (IE: Sound not playing) you could've installed esound and removed pulseaudio. It's what I do every time I install Ubuntu, as pulseaudio does not need to be read into top as a separate process from the system.

----------


## ruggles

Ubuntufreak, Hey thanks for the information.

 It's so nice to see things just work so well. Just seeing lines move in the terminal brings a tear to the eye.

----------


## Bigtime_Scrub

Thank you for this "how to" guide. It was very helpful. I wish I had read it all the way through though because you had an easy fix to a problem but I worked it out on my own anyway.

Youtube was not working and I couldn't get flash to install on my 64-bit system. Now I saw you had a bunch of command line options that did it but I compiled a tarball and it is working fine now. If you are using firefox after installing a flash plugin for a 64-bit ubuntu, you might want to close firefox and retstart it again because otherwise it acts strange.

----------


## ruggles

Nathan I followed your DVD playback to a "T" and nothing seems to work. Mind you the VLC program starts up when DVD is inserted but no show (literally). I can't even access the "Deinterlace" in the VLC program, I can see it but I can't access it. What does happen at the beginning is that a blank screen flashes as if the video is about to start and then it just disappears. I am running an ATX small form factor Intel P4 system with 1gig DDR, with the notorious 845gl onboard video chip. 

I have a laptop that is experiencing the same thing with the VLC and the same results. So I don't believe it's a hardware issue. Oh, and I am running the new Jaunty Jackalope. 

What thinkest thou?

----------


## coldReactive

ruggles, have you tried playing the DVD with totem instead?

----------


## Seishuku

I did everything this told me to, and when I restarted my screen went bonkers and said it had to boot in low-graphics.  Then, I reset the configuration to default and restarted.  Everything works fine now (so it didn't undo the work this howto did), but my pointer is working strangely.  Instead of speeding up when I do long, fast strokes, it slows down!  It also goes faster when I do small, slow strokes.  How do I get it working normally and not backwards?

----------


## ruggles

> ruggles, have you tried playing the DVD with totem instead?


Sometimes I just sit here and cry as to why these things just don't work. I have tried many many times in trying to use Totem. I have read people's posts on this forum say that they wouldn't use anything else, but I can't get it to work with this system. Mind you, someone did offer a configuration in which I was able to use VLC properly when I first started playing around with ubuntu 6 months ago, but ubuntu offered an upgrade which caused me to do a format because everything went haywire, but I can't remember the website that had that unique blend of configs that made the whole thing come together. I would love for Totem to work, but alas I find myself drowning in my own cup of Roobios.

My laptop is a compaq r3000 with 1gig memory.

----------


## LinuxGamer_

Hello, I recieved a bt 878 capture card and I was wondering what programs I will need to acquire in order to upload videos to youtube. I plan to record video of video games with composite A/V cables w/ a splitter.

----------


## tropdoug

I have been having problems trying to get my 8.10 system to record sound from streaming audio on the net (or from any other source) I was directed to this thread and have followed the whole thing through meticulously. 

I would like to use Ardour to record and then edit sound, but here's the problem. When I start Ardour it comes up with this error box (attached)

I found out that this occurs when I am playing sound from either a net stream, or even from Amarok. BUT if I start Ardour BEFORE I start any other sound app, the program loads normally but I cannot get sound to play from anything, and if I try to record there is just silence

It would appear that something is blocking Jack, and when it is not blocked it blanks all sound playback. I have a NVidia CK804 sound card on the Alsa mixer setup.

----------


## humanform

Many thanks, Ububtu-Freak. Everything works great. Only issue I have is that the video does not play on my external monitor.  I use an external monitor with my notebook. Video plays fine on my notebook display. I had an issue like this using Windows and it was a display setting. When I was using Heron 8.04, I did not have this problem and did not have to make any changes to the display settings. My video card is an ATI Radeon Express 1150. I installed the ATI Catalyst Control Center which completely screwed up my graphics. All I could see was a few colored blocks so I had to reinstall the OS.  Has anyone else run into this issue or know the solution? Any helps would be appreciated.

----------


## bhishan

Used this tutorial in my 9.04 but still my online videos flicker and freeze a lot in fullscreen. Any solutions?

----------


## njb

Hello,

Can't read a video stream in my NAS Synology.

I have all my videos in an external hard disk in my local network.
I can OPEN the disk from my ubuntu 9.04 but it cant READ the video stream.

I have installed medibuntu repository
I upgraded all the plugins and codecs for the gnome mplayer
but can't afford an image.
image stopped, no stream found althow a big activity is noticed in the network and CPU.

Thus I can READ it from my other ubuntu 8.04 PC

 :Popcorn: 

NjB

----------


## MVMASOFT.COM

Thank you for this amazing guide....it has allowed me to switch back to Ubuntu from a clunky, ugly and unwieldy version of _Freespire_.  

I can now play encrypted DVD's, as well as watch more than one YouTube video without Firefox crashing.

Initially, I did have problems with Flash.  Every time I started  a _second_ consecutive YouTube video, Firefox would crash and close immediately. (The first video would play with no problems!) This was fixed by completely deleting Flash and the plugin file, as per your instructions, then installing the most recent Flash package downloaded directly from the Flash website.

Ubuntu's appeal over other Linux dists I've tried is the clean gnome desktop and the very high quality fonts and font rendering.

Thanks again.

----------


## Yleeyas

Thanx ubuntu-freak. 
Installed a new DVD RW drive and it wouldn't play DVD's 'til I checked your section 4 on DVD playback. Now all's well!
This isn't the first time this 'how to' has helped me out, so once again, thanx.

----------


## njb

> Hello,
> 
> Can't read a video stream in my NAS Synology.
> 
> I have all my videos in an external hard disk in my local network.
> I can OPEN the disk from my ubuntu 9.04 but it cant READ the video stream.
> 
> I have installed medibuntu repository
> I upgraded all the plugins and codecs for the gnome mplayer
> ...


Hello,

everything went well with gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad

 :Wave:  NjB

----------


## LinuxGamer_

I didn't get a reply earlier so : Hello, I recieved a bt 878 capture card and I was wondering what programs I will need to acquire in order to upload videos to youtube. I plan to record video of video games with composite A/V cables w/ a splitter.

----------


## leiflundgren

I've had a related issue.
I've tried to follow the guide and most audio works.

Streaming WMA however doesn't, really. (Totem is used.)

Everything connects and starts as usual. But after about a second (0.5-1.0s) sound seizes. (The time-counter still counts.)

This happens both if using the firefox plugin and if running totem standalone.

Has anyone experienced this?

Regards
Leif

Update: I randomly tried reinstalling mplayer-mozilla-plugin, I got sound. But the control-display disapared. Now I just see a black space with the text "Waiting for video". 
If a attempt to download the playlist the plugin captures the download and I can a new tab (black) with content-type "video/x-ms-asf" in the titlebar. Is this a clue?  (I am playing radio.)

/L

----------


## ruggles

I think I am getting the hang of ubuntu. After many formats and tips and tricks I am able to finally say that my system is actually working. Totem works good, VLC does not. VLC still has some major hurdles to overcome,  like becoming user friendly is one example. One can install all the necessary plugins and the thing still doesn't work. Thanks Nathan for all your help.

----------


## navneeth

This is re: Part 1. I have left out certain packages from the command provided, like those for Flash and Java, because they are installed and working correctly -- well, almost. I can watch YouTube videos within my browser, but not .flv files that I downloaded from the web. But the bigger issue here is, I cannot play mp3 files. Initially, I though the normal method would work... open file and let it ask permission to search for plugin, etc... I did that and gstreamer-bad (or was it ugly?)  was installed, yet the file wouldn't play (even after reboot). It still says that an MP3 decoder is required! So I uninstalled the plugin and went with the command provided at the beginning of the thread. Still, mp3 does not play. And similarly for the flv files. 



```
navneeth@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libmp3lame0 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-plugin-gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package swfdec-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  liba52-0.7.4 libid3tag0 libmp4v2-0 libmpeg2-4 libsidplay1 libtwolame0
Suggested packages:
  sidplay-base xsidplay
Recommended packages:
  w32codecs
The following NEW packages will be installed
  alsa-oss faac faad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse liba52-0.7.4 libid3tag0 libmp3lame0 libmp4v2-0 libmpeg2-4 libsidplay1
  libtwolame0
0 upgraded, 16 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 2739kB of archives.
After this operation, 8839kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
Get: 1 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe alsa-oss 1.0.17-1 [54.2kB]
Get: 2 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse libmp4v2-0 1:1.6dfsg-0.2ubuntu4 [295kB]
Get: 3 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse faac 1.26-0.1ubuntu2 [42.6kB]
Get: 4 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe faad 2.6.1-3.1 [30.7kB]
Get: 5 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg 0.10.6.2-1ubuntu2 [110kB]
Get: 6 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe gstreamer0.10-pitfdll 0.9.1.1+cvs20080215-1ubuntu1 [78.4kB]
Get: 7 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad 0.10.11-2ubuntu1 [1291kB]
Get: 8 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse 0.10.11-0ubuntu1 [91.2kB]                          
Get: 9 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe liba52-0.7.4 0.7.4-11ubuntu1 [27.2kB]                                                     
Get: 10 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main libid3tag0 0.15.1b-10 [36.9kB]                                                               
Get: 11 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe libmpeg2-4 0.4.1-3 [55.9kB]                                                              
Get: 12 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe libsidplay1 1.36.59-5 [73.5kB]                                                           
Get: 13 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe libtwolame0 0.3.12-1 [53.6kB]                                                            
Get: 14 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly 0.10.10.2-1build1 [325kB]                                     
Get: 15 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse libmp3lame0 3.98-0.0 [132kB]                                                           
Get: 16 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse 0.10.7-2 [42.2kB]                                
Fetched 2739kB in 15s (177kB/s)                                                                                                               
Selecting previously deselected package alsa-oss.
(Reading database ... 116347 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking alsa-oss (from .../alsa-oss_1.0.17-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libmp4v2-0.
Unpacking libmp4v2-0 (from .../libmp4v2-0_1%3a1.6dfsg-0.2ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package faac.
Unpacking faac (from .../faac_1.26-0.1ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package faad.
Unpacking faad (from .../faad_2.6.1-3.1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg.
Unpacking gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (from .../gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg_0.10.6.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll.
Unpacking gstreamer0.10-pitfdll (from .../gstreamer0.10-pitfdll_0.9.1.1+cvs20080215-1ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad.
Unpacking gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (from .../gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad_0.10.11-2ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse.
Unpacking gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse (from .../gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse_0.10.11-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package liba52-0.7.4.
Unpacking liba52-0.7.4 (from .../liba52-0.7.4_0.7.4-11ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libid3tag0.
Unpacking libid3tag0 (from .../libid3tag0_0.15.1b-10_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libmpeg2-4.
Unpacking libmpeg2-4 (from .../libmpeg2-4_0.4.1-3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libsidplay1.
Unpacking libsidplay1 (from .../libsidplay1_1.36.59-5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libtwolame0.
Unpacking libtwolame0 (from .../libtwolame0_0.3.12-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly.
Unpacking gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly (from .../gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly_0.10.10.2-1build1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libmp3lame0.
Unpacking libmp3lame0 (from .../libmp3lame0_3.98-0.0_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse.
Unpacking gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse (from .../gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse_0.10.7-2_i386.deb) ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Setting up alsa-oss (1.0.17-1) ...

Setting up libmp4v2-0 (1:1.6dfsg-0.2ubuntu4) ...

Setting up faac (1.26-0.1ubuntu2) ...
Setting up faad (2.6.1-3.1) ...
Setting up gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (0.10.6.2-1ubuntu2) ...
Setting up gstreamer0.10-pitfdll (0.9.1.1+cvs20080215-1ubuntu1) ...
Setting up gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (0.10.11-2ubuntu1) ...
Setting up gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse (0.10.11-0ubuntu1) ...
Setting up liba52-0.7.4 (0.7.4-11ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libid3tag0 (0.15.1b-10) ...

Setting up libmpeg2-4 (0.4.1-3) ...

Setting up libsidplay1 (1.36.59-5) ...

Setting up libtwolame0 (0.3.12-1) ...

Setting up gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly (0.10.10.2-1build1) ...
Setting up libmp3lame0 (3.98-0.0) ...

Setting up gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse (0.10.7-2) ...
Processing triggers for libc6 ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
```

----------


## bashphoenux

nice .... thank you !!! :d

----------


## navneeth

> nice .... thank you !!! :d


Huh?!


Any help, guys?(my previous post) 

A/V Media and this Ubuntu installation of 9.04 doesn't seem to work all that well. I can't use mp3, nor can I stream anything from Firefox. (I have gnome-mplayer as per the instructions.) Gnome Mplayer works, -- in the sense that it opens, unlike the normal Mplayer, which segfaults -- but when I go to a stream's page, it just says "Stopped" in the progress bar, and nothing happens further. Also, when I choose xll and alsa/pulse in the Preferences, they don't stay there when I open it again. Both the fields are blank.

As with the apple.com site linked to in the original post, it seems to load something (caching the video trailer, I suppose), and after it reaches 100%, it just stays blank. No audio, either.

I hate to say this, but this $u(!<$!

----------


## mikey

I have purged swfdev-mozilla and gnash and installed the newest flash package from adobe's site and now pandora and hulu work as in windoz.

amd64 dual core 2200
nvidia ver. 180 accelerated drivers
jaunty

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I didn't get a reply earlier so : Hello, I recieved a bt 878 capture card and I was wondering what programs I will need to acquire in order to upload videos to youtube. I plan to record video of video games with composite A/V cables w/ a splitter.


I'm not sure what you mean - did you read and follow my video conversion section? All you should need is FFmpeg and WinFF, then convert the videos to FLV and upload them with YouTube itself.




> This is re: Part 1. I have left out certain packages from the command provided, like those for Flash and Java, because they are installed and working correctly -- well, almost. I can watch YouTube videos within my browser, but not .flv files that I downloaded from the web. But the bigger issue here is, I cannot play mp3 files. Initially, I though the normal method would work... open file and let it ask permission to search for plugin, etc... I did that and gstreamer-bad (or was it ugly?)  was installed, yet the file wouldn't play (even after reboot). It still says that an MP3 decoder is required! So I uninstalled the plugin and went with the command provided at the beginning of the thread. Still, mp3 does not play. And similarly for the flv files.


You're getting this issue from a fresh install? Which apps have you tried playing MP3s and FLVs with?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Huh?!
> 
> 
> Any help, guys?(my previous post) 
> 
> A/V Media and this Ubuntu installation of 9.04 doesn't seem to work all that well. I can't use mp3, nor can I stream anything from Firefox. (I have gnome-mplayer as per the instructions.) Gnome Mplayer works, -- in the sense that it opens, unlike the normal Mplayer, which segfaults -- but when I go to a stream's page, it just says "Stopped" in the progress bar, and nothing happens further. Also, when I choose xll and alsa/pulse in the Preferences, they don't stay there when I open it again. Both the fields are blank.
> 
> As with the apple.com site linked to in the original post, it seems to load something (caching the video trailer, I suppose), and after it reaches 100%, it just stays blank. No audio, either.
> 
> I hate to say this, but this $u(!<$!


Just noticed you posted again.

Anywho, what sucks? This howto works - simple as that. I've used it myself on 4 Ubuntu versions now.

----------


## VMC

> Just noticed you posted again.
> 
> Anywho, what sucks? This howto works - simple as that. I've used it myself on 4 Ubuntu versions now.


It works for me too. I think the user might need to check 'dmesg' or some log files to see where the segfault started. Make sure your hardware isn't an issue.

----------


## humanform

> Many thanks, Ububtu-Freak. Everything works great. Only issue I have is that the video does not play on my external monitor.  I use an external monitor with my notebook. Video plays fine on my notebook display. I had an issue like this using Windows and it was a display setting. When I was using Heron 8.04, I did not have this problem and did not have to make any changes to the display settings. My video card is an ATI Radeon Express 1150. I installed the ATI Catalyst Control Center which completely screwed up my graphics. All I could see was a few colored blocks so I had to reinstall the OS.  Has anyone else run into this issue or know the solution? Any helps would be appreciated.


Any ideas on this?

----------


## here.david

WOW!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been fighting some of these issues...If this does not work I will re-post...rebooting now...otherwise...your "OUT-OF-THE-BOX" instructions worked perfectly...

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Any ideas on this?


I've never used dual displays with Ubuntu, so I'm not the best person to ask, sorry.

----------


## navneeth

> You're getting this issue from a fresh install? Which apps have you tried playing MP3s and FLVs with?


Yes, from a fresh install. I had all media types working flawlessly as long as I was in Intrepid. For reasons that are beyond this thread, I had to  install Jaunty afresh. (Thrice, actually!)

Usually, I play mp3 with some music player or other, but just to test these things I use Totem. For FLVs I used Totem, always.




> Anywho, what sucks? This howto works - simple as that. I've used it myself on 4 Ubuntu versions now.


Oh, I apologise for the misunderstanding. I was referring to the situation at hand, i.e. the formats not working. The original post is quite comprehensive, and I was even planning to suggest to turn this into HTML or something, since I found navigating to the different sections by scrolling quite time consuming.  :Wink:  

Anyhow, I have removed everything now -- codecs, plugins, mplayer, etc. I use only (pre-recorded) CDs, YouTube, and FLAC files for music.  :Sad:

----------


## okayneil

I used a combination of the "safe" method and in compiz settings manager deselecting the unredirect fullscreen windows. 

Everything is working perfectly now for me  :Smile:

----------


## Orographic

> Used this tutorial in my 9.04 but still my online videos flicker and freeze a lot in fullscreen. Any solutions?


Go to the link below and use the safe method (IMO), it worked well for me but backup your OS first with Clonezilla.


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582

----------


## heracles

What have I done wrong? After a new reload of Jaunty am now implementing your excellent all in one package but suddenly I have a Java permission banner asking for an OK but I can do nothing to get it to carry on. Help!

----------


## jimbob

Try the tab key and the arrow keys, etc.  I remember it does act strangely at times.

----------


## heracles

Arrow keys did it thanks

----------


## ashmew2

Wow..

----------


## g.a.

I got this:



```
dmesg | grep segfault

[ 2412.457520] npviewer.bin[8954]: segfault at ff9bea2c ip 00000000ff9bea2c sp 00000000ffa2ab9c error 14
[ 6809.548152] npviewer.bin[17777]: segfault at ff9bea2c ip 00000000ff9bea2c sp 00000000ff9e64ac error 14
[ 6814.943248] npviewer.bin[17797]: segfault at ff9bea2c ip 00000000ff9bea2c sp 00000000ffc5871c error 14
```

any suggestion? I followed the instructions of this Howto.

Thanks,
g.

----------


## navneeth

Just posting here again to report that I can now play mp3 without problems. I had never used the Medibuntu repository prior to the fresh install of Jaunty, so I assumed - initially - that I wouldn't need it. It turns out, that following the instructions on the first page to the T makes all these formats work. (Duh!) 

Thanks, ubuntu-freak, for the instructions.

Edit: Oh, and FLV, too!

----------


## guntherdouglas

I currently running Ubuntu 9.04 and am having problems trying to get commercional DVD movies to play. I have tried almost everything on this page in order to get it to work and still no success. I know that the region code is correct. Please I need some help. I did managed to get Adobe Flash player 10 to finally work but would really like to get to watch some of my DVD movies on my computer. Thanks for any help.

----------


## navneeth

Now to playing media within Firefox. I can't get mplayer to open. (I used the first option: gnome-mplayer)

I have highlighted all those library files that are not found. 

According to synaptic, libggi2 and libmad0 are installed, but it can't find a libvga.  :Confused: 



```
navneeth@ubuntu:~$ mplayer
mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libggi.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
navneeth@ubuntu:~$ ldd /usr/bin/mplayer
	linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb80c4000)
	libdirectfb-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libdirectfb-1.0.so.0 (0xb804c000)
	libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb803c000)
	libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7f4c000)
	libpthread.so.0 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7f33000)
	libXv.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXv.so.1 (0xb7f2d000)
	libXvMC.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXvMC.so.1 (0xb7f29000)
	libXvMCW.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXvMCW.so.1 (0xb7f24000)
	libXinerama.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1 (0xb7f21000)
	libXxf86vm.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1 (0xb7f1a000)
	libXxf86dga.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXxf86dga.so.1 (0xb7f15000)
	libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb7eb2000)
	libdl.so.2 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl.so.2 (0xb7eae000)
	libggi.so.2 => not found
	libcaca.so.0 => /usr/lib/libcaca.so.0 (0xb7e05000)
	libvga.so.1 => not found
	libSDL-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 (0xb7d70000)
	libaudio.so.2 => /usr/lib/libaudio.so.2 (0xb7d58000)
	libXt.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXt.so.6 (0xb7d05000)
	libesd.so.0 => /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 (0xb7cf9000)
	libaudiofile.so.0 => /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0 (0xb7cd4000)
	libpulse.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpulse.so.0 (0xb7c75000)
	libjack.so.0 => /usr/lib/libjack.so.0 (0xb7c5b000)
	libopenal.so.1 => /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1 (0xb7918000)
	libx264.so.65 => /usr/lib/libx264.so.65 (0xb7881000)
	libmp3lame.so.0 => /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0 (0xb780b000)
	libdbus-glib-1.so.2 => /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2 (0xb77ed000)
	libdbus-1.so.3 => /lib/libdbus-1.so.3 (0xb77b5000)
	libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0xb7777000)
	libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0xb76bf000)
	libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xb730d000)
	libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xb7280000)
	libatk-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0 (0xb7265000)
	libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 (0xb723c000)
	libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 (0xb7222000)
	libm.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libm.so.6 (0xb71fb000)
	libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 (0xb71ef000)
	libgio-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0 (0xb7181000)
	libcairo.so.2 => /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2 (0xb7107000)
	libpango-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0 (0xb70c4000)
	libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0xb704c000)
	libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7036000)
	libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 (0xb7009000)
	libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0xb7004000)
	libncurses.so.5 => /lib/libncurses.so.5 (0xb6fd2000)
	libsmbclient.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsmbclient.so.0 (0xb6bd8000)
	libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 (0xb6bb1000)
	libjpeg.so.62 => /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62 (0xb6b91000)
	libgif.so.4 => /usr/lib/libgif.so.4 (0xb6b88000)
	libasound.so.2 => /usr/lib/libasound.so.2 (0xb6ac0000)
	libcdda_interface.so.0 => /usr/lib/libcdda_interface.so.0 (0xb6aaf000)
	libcdda_paranoia.so.0 => /usr/lib/libcdda_paranoia.so.0 (0xb6aa5000)
	libfribidi.so.0 => /usr/lib/libfribidi.so.0 (0xb6a96000)
	libenca.so.0 => /usr/lib/libenca.so.0 (0xb6a70000)
	liblzo2.so.2 => /usr/lib/liblzo2.so.2 (0xb6a4e000)
	libmad.so.0 => not found
	libvorbis.so.0 => /usr/lib/libvorbis.so.0 (0xb6a24000)
	libogg.so.0 => /usr/lib/libogg.so.0 (0xb6a1d000)
	libspeex.so.1 => /usr/lib/sse2/libspeex.so.1 (0xb6a00000)
	libtheora.so.0 => /usr/lib/libtheora.so.0 (0xb69af000)
	libmpcdec.so.3 => /usr/lib/libmpcdec.so.3 (0xb699f000)
	libfaac.so.0 => /usr/lib/libfaac.so.0 (0xb698d000)
	libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 (0xb689e000)
	libamrnb.so.3 => /usr/lib/libamrnb.so.3 (0xb685f000)
	libamrwb.so.3 => /usr/lib/libamrwb.so.3 (0xb6832000)
	libdv.so.4 => /usr/lib/libdv.so.4 (0xb680a000)
	libxvidcore.so.4 => /usr/lib/libxvidcore.so.4 (0xb66f2000)
	liblirc_client.so.0 => /usr/lib/liblirc_client.so.0 (0xb66eb000)
	libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb66dc000)
	libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb6578000)
	libaa.so.1 => /usr/lib/libaa.so.1 (0xb655c000)
	libfusion-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libfusion-1.0.so.0 (0xb6553000)
	libdirect-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libdirect-1.0.so.0 (0xb653e000)
	libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0xb653a000)
	libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib/libxcb.so.1 (0xb651f000)
	/lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb80c5000)
	libXdamage.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1 (0xb651c000)
	libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3 (0xb6517000)
	libdrm.so.2 => /usr/lib/libdrm.so.2 (0xb650d000)
	libslang.so.2 => /lib/libslang.so.2 (0xb642c000)
	libncursesw.so.5 => /lib/libncursesw.so.5 (0xb63ed000)
	libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0xb63e4000)
	libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0xb63cc000)
	libcap.so.2 => /lib/libcap.so.2 (0xb63c7000)
	libgdbm.so.3 => /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.3 (0xb63c0000)
	librt.so.1 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/librt.so.1 (0xb63b6000)
	libsamplerate.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsamplerate.so.0 (0xb624c000)
	libcelt.so.0 => /usr/lib/libcelt.so.0 (0xb623d000)
	libpcre.so.3 => /lib/libpcre.so.3 (0xb620b000)
	libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0xb6201000)
	libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0xb61f6000)
	libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2 (0xb61ee000)
	libXcursor.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1 (0xb61e5000)
	libXcomposite.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1 (0xb61e1000)
	libselinux.so.1 => /lib/libselinux.so.1 (0xb61c6000)
	libpixman-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0xb6183000)
	libxcb-render-util.so.0 => /usr/lib/libxcb-render-util.so.0 (0xb617e000)
	libxcb-render.so.0 => /usr/lib/libxcb-render.so.0 (0xb6176000)
	libexpat.so.1 => /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 (0xb614f000)
	libtalloc.so.1 => /usr/lib/libtalloc.so.1 (0xb6145000)
	libwbclient.so.0 => /usr/lib/libwbclient.so.0 (0xb6139000)
	libcrypt.so.1 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libcrypt.so.1 (0xb6107000)
	libresolv.so.2 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libresolv.so.2 (0xb60f1000)
	libnsl.so.1 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libnsl.so.1 (0xb60d8000)
	libgssapi_krb5.so.2 => /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.2 (0xb60ac000)
	libkrb5.so.3 => /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3 (0xb601a000)
	libk5crypto.so.3 => /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3 (0xb5ff6000)
	libcom_err.so.2 => /lib/libcom_err.so.2 (0xb5ff2000)
	libldap_r-2.4.so.2 => /usr/lib/libldap_r-2.4.so.2 (0xb5fae000)
	liblber-2.4.so.2 => /usr/lib/liblber-2.4.so.2 (0xb5f9f000)
	libgpm.so.2 => /usr/lib/libgpm.so.2 (0xb5f98000)
	libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xb5f93000)
	libuuid.so.1 => /lib/libuuid.so.1 (0xb5f8e000)
	libattr.so.1 => /lib/libattr.so.1 (0xb5f88000)
	libkrb5support.so.0 => /usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0 (0xb5f7e000)
	libkeyutils.so.1 => /lib/libkeyutils.so.1 (0xb5f7a000)
	libsasl2.so.2 => /usr/lib/libsasl2.so.2 (0xb5f62000)
	libgnutls.so.26 => /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.26 (0xb5ec5000)
	libtasn1.so.3 => /usr/lib/libtasn1.so.3 (0xb5eb2000)
	libgcrypt.so.11 => /lib/libgcrypt.so.11 (0xb5e49000)
	libgpg-error.so.0 => /lib/libgpg-error.so.0 (0xb5e45000)
```

----------


## Aumonae

Part 2 of this manual caused my laptop to freeze up when testing the multi-media. Is this normal?? What could cause this and how do I make it not happen again??

----------


## dairysound

> Thanks for this, it sorted a few things out for me.
> 
> A couple of problems though, Quicktime 7 locks system and gives a black screen (I used the changes to pluginreg.dat mentioned in the troubleshooting section). When I insert a DVD VLC media player crashes the system. In the VLC media player 'video' menu is empty.
> 
> I've switched off the desktop effects but that doesn't help and have worked through the troubleshooting section but none of the fixes work.
> 
> I have a feeling it may be the Intel 4 chip. I'm using Hardy on an Intel Core2 Duo CPU T5800 @ 2.00GHz.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


Just thought I'd say that all this was sorted out by moving from 8.04 to 8.10. Can't get Google Earth to work but I don't use it much and am dual booting Vista where it works fine.

Thanks

----------


## LinuxGamer_

Hello, I recieved a bt 878 capture card and I was wondering what programs I will need to acquire in order to upload videos to youtube. I plan to record video of video games with composite A/V cables w/ a splitter.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hello, I recieved a bt 878 capture card and I was wondering what programs I will need to acquire in order to upload videos to youtube. I plan to record video of video games with composite A/V cables w/ a splitter.


You've asked this before and I answered here.

----------


## LinuxGamer_

> You've asked this before and I answered here.


My apologies I missed that. I don't know if I'm at the stage to where I need to convert my videos? I first off want to record my video onto my capture and then I want to know if I need to keep my capture card connected to my computer while recording. And then at that stage I want to know how to upload.

----------


## raypsi

WOW when you say Comprehensive you mean it. Got everything going and then sum.

But when I try to do the install-css.sh the terminal windows says, bash: invalid command or sum such thing and I go to the directory that install-css.sh is in it still won't run.

Not that it matters now since everything works.

anon
ray

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> My apologies I missed that. I don't know if I'm at the stage to where I need to convert my videos? I first off want to record my video onto my capture and then I want to know if I need to keep my capture card connected to my computer while recording. And then at that stage I want to know how to upload.


Ah okay. You would be better off creating your own thread, as I don't have experience with that.

----------


## harecanada

Awesome work !! Well Done!!

Couple of weird things that I don't understand. Apple Quicktime finally works but not all trailers. For example, "Surragates" won't play. All I get is a black screen. And "Toy Story 3" I get a white screen. Also, when I watch the BBC news feed on FireFox, the DownloadHelper add-on wont turn on to download that video feed. On my wife's Windows machine the Apple trailers work and can be downloaded but the BBC news feed can't be downloaded there either. Is there a way to handle this?

harecanada

----------


## ringorgone

Hi Nathan,
It would be nice to include MTP MP3 players in your Tutorial.
They simply don't work in Amarok, Rhythymbox, Banshee, MP Man Manager, QLix etc.
Also GTK Pod transfers music but not videos.
We would love a tutorial that enables Ubuntu users to use thier portable players instead of having to google trying many things that don't work.
Some have tried Media Monkey on Wine with no success.

That Tutorial would be more valuable than gold.

Dave

----------


## ratcheer

The OP in this thread has helped me, greatly. Lots of things are working that I had no idea how to set up, myself. Thank you very much!

I am having at least one problem, though. I can play a movie on a DVD. It automatically starts Totem Movie Player, which works perfectly. However, I am more used to using VLC. So, when I stop playback in Totem and start VLC, the video portion plays but there is no sound. So, I checked the VLC sound menu and it tried to let me select the audio device. But, when I select 5.1, it informs me that the device is already in use. No matter which device I try to select, there is still no sound playback.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Tim

----------


## ratcheer

Oh, I am getting no sound in Flash Player, either. Videos play, but without sound.

If I go to System >> Preferences >> Sound, on the devices tab my sound card is selected for Sound Events and Music and Movies. If I test them, I do get sound. And, as I said in the previous post, I get sound with DVD playback in the Totem Movie Player but not in VLC.

What is wrong and where do I go to fix it?

Thanks,
Tim

----------


## KilroyWO

Hello.

I've followed all of the steps concerning Adobe Flash, but I can't hear anything from videos (^ as well). My sound is mostly fine otherwise; I can listen to music, programs such as Pidgin will play audible sounds. However, it seems I only have one channel open (if I have music playing, then an alert of some kind plays, then music will stop and won't come back until I stop then start it again).

I have an Audigy 2 ZS sound card and an Asus M4A78e mobo. I've tried playing around in the sound preferences menu, everything is set to OSS except the default mixer tracks - Audigy 2 ZS (SB0350) (Alsa Mixer) with everything selected in that menu. Each test comes back successful with sound.

Geoff

----------


## moe19790

Thanks, that was great help  :Smile:

----------


## ccnjim

Thanks! I probably would have spent about a year to install even half of this without your excellent guide, and terminal commands. Much appreciated. Jim

----------


## RavanH

Thnks, ubuntu-freak for this *lifesaver* how-to! 

Two notes (maybe already mentioned earlier but still..):

- Acroread does not appear to be in Medibuntu repo any longer. The command under Apps & Games *sudo apt-get remove mozplugger && sudo apt-get install acroread acroread-plugins mozilla-acroread* no longer works... I found the download page of Adobe http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/ to host a 32bit deb package.

- Flash player plugin is now (finally!  :Smile:  ) available in 64bit format so it no longer requires *nspluginwrapper* to run. Hurray! While it is still in prerelease/alpha stage, it works much better in my experience and even gives the latest Opera 64bit users a stable flash experience... The download can be found in Adobe Labs http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html (be sure to remove all previous flash installs before trying)

----------


## Sadhu

Hey,

Thanks for this! I'm relatively new to Ubuntu and managed to follow your guide quite easily.

----------


## KilroyWO

> Hello.
> 
> I've followed all of the steps concerning Adobe Flash, but I can't hear anything from videos (^ as well). My sound is mostly fine otherwise; I can listen to music, programs such as Pidgin will play audible sounds. However, it seems I only have one channel open (if I have music playing, then an alert of some kind plays, then music will stop and won't come back until I stop then start it again).
> 
> I have an Audigy 2 ZS sound card and an Asus M4A78e mobo. I've tried playing around in the sound preferences menu, everything is set to OSS except the default mixer tracks - Audigy 2 ZS (SB0350) (Alsa Mixer) with everything selected in that menu. Each test comes back successful with sound.
> 
> Geoff


Adobe Flash is fully working now! After typing the following into the Terminal:



```
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
```

switching the playback settings in Sound Preferences to my sound card's and plugging my speakers into one of the sound card outlets (it was in the motherboard), the problem ceased to exist. Simply plugging them into that outlet didn't solve the problem before I tried out the above code, by the way.

----------


## gilk

great!!!  :Wave: 
thanks for clear tutorial. worked perfect (except googleearth - got a screen "Configuring googleearth" showing EULA, and thats it! cant OK it, cant go on and finish the installation....)
any way - the rest was perfect!

thanks!!

----------


## daxdog

Thanks for this guide.  It has really helped me a lot.  

I am running Kubuntu 9.04.  When I go to Apple's website to view the trailers to test what I have done, I get the "Get the latest QuickTime" message.  I have gone back through your instructions to no avail.  I have also been searching all over these forums for a clue.

The pluginreg.dat file has no reference to QuickTime at all.  What am I doing wrong?

Thanks.

----------


## Roby64

Thanks a lot

----------


## afrodeity

I have a special request. The link to the Adobe flash player for Dapper Drake appears to go to Flash 10 which is for Hardy and above. The deb won't install because dependcy libatk1.0.0 not satisfiable. The terminal is an old Compaq 2000 and can only run Dapper and under. Please, us third worldies also need support, where is the appropriate flash download?

Update:I see 9.0.48.0 flashplugin is in the repo. I found this link which has links to 9.0.21.55. But of course, since Adobe want everybody to use flash 10 "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player." nothing works. They really hate the third world don't they?

----------


## ndo

GOD BLESS YE, PRINCES OF SUDO!!!!

I installed Hardy last year, was a total fuster-cluck: no wireless, no DVD, no webcam, no love; no matter how "awesomes" an OS might be, if it can't do those basic tasks...F-

A year later, the Atheros situation has been cleared up (hooray!) but I still couldn't play a DVD...? Well, this thread got me up and running, and now < finally > I'll be able to tolerate this OS' environment long enough to get the hang of it and want to stick around, which was the whole point 365 days ago.

Sorry for gushing, I'm just thunderstruck by the fact a posted solution actually worked - that $#!T never happens for me! THANK YOU OP!!!!

Adelante! :Wave:

----------


## elboeufx

Hi--

This worked great for getting codecs running, video, etc. The only problem is that after I went through this, the "surround" function disappeared from my Alsa. Is there any way to get it back? I've looked through forums, but none of the problems in any way fit my system (9.04, kernel 2.6.30).

Thanks,
Elboeufx

----------


## LinuxGamer_

I need to change the video source for the application "Cheese" to where it'd be my capture card being the video source.

----------


## Mariane

Problem:

sudo apt-get install winff
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.

Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
that package should be filed.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies.
  winff: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.14.1) but 2.12.9-3ubuntu5 is to be installed
         Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.21.6) but 1.20.5-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed

----------


## LinuxGamer_

Bump

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Problem:
> 
> sudo apt-get install winff
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
> ...


Which version of Ubuntu do you have? Looks like you need to install an older version of WinFF.

----------


## BharatBSahni

I am using Ubuntu 8.04,

I was not able to run BBC & the You tube sites, videos,

I got a solution on a website which suggested to uninstall Gnash.

And now both the websites are woking

Bharat

----------


## bigguy49

> Actually I would like to suggest purging swfdec-mozilla when installing flash. This being the third option offerred up by firefox. Installing this package gives a big play symbol over the flash vid, but its impossible to maximise, volume control etc.. I accidentaly installed it, and was raging at myself until I found it in synaptic and got rid of it.


being a new kid on the black ,where in synaptic is this file located,I have looked through the multimedia files ,but don't see it ,just wondering if it is hid somewhere else

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> being a new kid on the black ,where in synaptic is this file located,I have looked through the multimedia files ,but don't see it ,just wondering if it is hid somewhere else


Not sure what you mean. My commands remove swfdec-mozilla if it's installed.

----------


## oscarranza1

Hi everyone, I'm new to this Ubuntu thing. I just installed it on my laptop dv4 1225dx and I have issues with the visual effects I can't select custom effects. I already installed simple compiz and I read in a forum that my graphics card does not support 3d effects (built in HD ATI Radeon 3200). Any ideas what can I do in the mean time or any fix? Thanx in advanced.

----------


## enthooz

:Smile:

----------


## Cytomax

This guide is amazing... THANK YOU!!!

DVD playback works awesome!

The only thing that does not work for me is youtube.... 
When i click to play a video the video plays choppy and when i click fullscreen it is still choppy.

Toshiba Satellite 2405
Intel P4 1.6 Ghz
256 RAM

lspci |grep VGA
S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR (rev 05)



I found somone has posted this bug over at Adobe 3 months ago and still no word...

http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-1692

All anyone at this point can do to help is Vote for it and Watch it for changes...

Eddie

----------


## ubuntu-freak

[QUOTE=oscarranza1;7609904]Hi everyone, I'm new to this Ubuntu thing. I just installed it on my laptop dv4 1225dx and I have issues with the visual effects I can't select custom effects. I already installed simple compiz and I read in a forum that my graphics card does not support 3d effects (built in HD ATI Radeon 3200). Any ideas what can I 


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this Ubuntu thing. I just installed it on my laptop dv4 1225dx and I have issues with the visual effects I can't select custom effects. I already installed simple compiz and I read in a forum that my graphics card does not support 3d effects (built in HD ATI Radeon 3200). Any ideas what can I do in the mean time or any fix? Thanx in advanced.


I think you have to play the waiting game.

----------


## oscarranza1

OK thanx! I guess i'm gonna have to wait 'til ATI creates the drivers then.

----------


## paulvbrown

Hi! Running 8.04 here. Have a written installation "plan" which I follow at work, and one of the 1st steps is to go thru this procedure.  For some reason now I got down to installing Acrobat reader capabilities, I'm getting "package not found".  The quick method for getting the Medibuntu depositories installed seemed to work for me -- what could be wrong?

Thanks in advance!

#######
View and fill in PDF forms online with Adobe Reader and it's browser plugins:

sudo apt-get remove mozplugger && sudo apt-get install acroread acroread-plugins mozilla-acroread
#######



```
sudo apt-get install acroread
Luetaan pakettiluetteloita... Valmis
Muodostetaan riippuvuussuhteiden puu       
Luetaan tilatietoja... Valmis       
Pakettia acroread ei ole saatavilla, mutta toinen paketti viittaa siihen.
Tämä voi tarkoittaa paketin puuttuvan, olevan vanhentunut tai
saatavilla vain jostain muusta lähteestä
E: Paketilla acroread ei ole asennettavaa valintaa
```

This is in Finnish, but basically just says that acroread pkg is not available, but that another pkg refers to it. This may mean the pkg is missing, deprecated, so available from another source.

----------


## paulvbrown

Alright - answering my own question -- acroread has been moved to the Canonical repositories (someone more knowledgeable will have to clarify if this is across versions, but this is AT LEAST the case for 8.04 HardyHeron).

Also, acroread-plugins and mozilla-acroread seem not to be necessary with the Canonical acroread.  (And in fact they don't seem to even *exist*.)

SO! the bit in PART 5/5 of this guide, APPLICATIONS & GAMES, regarding Adobe Reader, should go more like this:



```
1) Add/Activate following line for Canonical repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list file:
deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner

2) sudo apt-get update

3) sudo apt-get remove mozplugger && sudo apt-get install acroread
```

----------


## bandofmercy

great tutorial... a few questions.

gecko--what/where is it?  nothing in my audio/video menu.

bigger question: now my audio/video menu is cluttered with tons of things that i'll probably use once in the next year... i can remove them through the  menu prefs, but... why can't i add subfolders like "ripping" or "video editing"?  sorry for whining about gnome.

now i seem to have... vlc, xine, two mplayers... not sure what else.  can i just have one that will work for anything?  probably vlc.  any reason to have all of these?  i'd like to trim some of this fat.  can i remove rb altogether in favor of banshee?  i like banshee better and have a netbook, so i'm looking forward to their cubano netbook mode... etc.  this howto has been great except for cluttering my menus up a bit.

super tutorial!  thanks for the help!

----------


## jimufa

Hello I just brougth a webcam Genius Slim 310 NB and have Ubuntu 9.04 64 in a Dell Inspiron 1420 , I can´t get my webcam to work
lsusb shows 0458:702e Kyle mouse but I know is my webcam
Can you help me
Thanks
Milton Jimenez ( Venezuela )

----------


## twilightzone

I tried using the terminal code for Ubuntu 8.10 and higher users for my *eeebuntu 3 NBR* on Asus eeePC 1000HE.

More specifically, I tried pasting the following code in the terminal (32-Bit Ubuntu Users):



sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar


I get the following error:

"E: Couldn't find package gnash"

What should I do?

----------


## jimbob

> I tried using the terminal code for Ubuntu 8.10 and higher users for my *eeebuntu 3 NBR* on Asus eeePC 1000HE.
> 
> More specifically, I tried pasting the following code in the terminal (32-Bit Ubuntu Users):
> 
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
> 
> 
> ...


  You're trying to remove it, so if it isn't there don't worry about it.

----------


## scrapmetal

Thanks for a great HOW TO.  :Very Happy: 
Considering I DID NOT TEST as I went, the problems were minor.
I have listed them below so others may see how it went.
I ran from the start to google earth in one go. Google earth runs perfect.

ME  :Smile:  - Running: Ubuntu 8.04.3 i386 on AMD DUO
Applications/
Sound&Video/
(programs listed): Armarock, Audacity, Audio CD Extractor, Avidemux (GTI+), Brasero Disc Burning, DeVeDe, Dvd 95 converter, dvd||rip, GNOME MPLayer, gxine, k9copy, Movie Player, Mplayer Movie Player, OggConvert, Pitivi Video Editor, Rythim Box Music Player, Sound Converter, Sound Recorder, Thoggen DVD Ripper, todisk GUI, tovid GUI, VLC Media Player, Winff.

PROBLEMS:

"DVD-RIP"
DVD player command: /usr/bin/mplayer executable : Ok
File player command: /usr/bin/mplayer executable : Ok
STDIN player command: xine not found : NOT Ok
rar command (for vobsub compression): rar not found : NOT Ok


PROBLEM REPORTED:
W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_partner_b  inary-i386_Packages)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
END PROBLEM:

running through "HOW TO" :Capital Razz: ROBLEM:
x-content/video could not be found, folder x-content found, no sub folder video, or file of that name only.
So "totem.desktop" entrie could not be changed to "vlc.desktop"

VLC could not be selected, as this option was not displayed.

END PROBLEMS:  :Popcorn:

----------


## sidewalkcynic

I'm having problems,

I have done the tutorial twice now, maybe, even three times - anyway, it seems to take up all my root memory, and I increased the root partition after the first time it happened. When attempting again I had 345 MiB of freespace. I noticed the terminal commands removed 128 MiB then installed 158 MiB. But somehow, I now have no free memory, again.  :Confused: 

The video works in the FireFox browser, but doesn't work in my preferred Opera.

Any ideas, on how to fix these problems?

Otherwise I will re-install and accept that it is hopeless.


BREAKING NEWS: 


> apt-get autoremove


 frees the memory.

----------


## asbesto

And here's my problem, at the first step of the howto:



```
The following extra packages will be installed:
firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-branding
```

But I have firefox 3.5 installed!  :Brick wall: 

Why FF 3.5 is not considered the natural upgrade to the old, fat and buggy ff 3.0, it's a mistery for me.  :Confused: 

The dependency that require Firefox 3.0 seem to be the package sun-java6-plugin. I HATE java, so I don't need to install java-related stuff.  :Smile:

----------


## danielhuertas

Thank you for maintaining this post.
I think I have spent some 12hours trying to get sound out of Youtube with no results yet. 
I am using Ubuntu 9.04 - 64 bits - AMD phemom
I get sound from sound applications. I can see videos on youtube, but I get no sound.
I have followed almost all the suggestions found across this a other threads. Currently flashplayer 10 plugin is installed.
I would appreciate some help.

Thank you,

Daniel

----------


## VMC

> Thank you for maintaining this post.
> I think I have spent some 12hours trying to get sound out of Youtube with no results yet. 
> I am using Ubuntu 9.04 - 64 bits - AMD phemom
> I get sound from sound applications. I can see videos on youtube, but I get no sound.
> I have followed almost all the suggestions found across this a other threads. Currently flashplayer 10 plugin is installed.
> I would appreciate some help.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Daniel


This how to is mainly for video. Did you look at the sound how to , found here?

----------


## kimo9909

Thank you very much, as an Ubuntu convert I find that this is the best and by far, most helpful community that I have ever joined!

----------


## thebrother23

Thanks a million for this excellent fix. I upgraded to 9.04 and was struggling to resolve streaming issues (BBC iplayer and Prairie Home Companion in particular). Your Howto resolved everything painlessly. I shall be checking in immediately after any future Ubuntu updates, to save myself hours of annoyance.
Thanks,
Andrew

----------


## dccrens

I had followed this guide and it is outstanding. I have had everything working perfectly. However, today I browsed to quicktime to watch a couple of trailers and nothing works... 

no mater what I try to watch I get "Failed to open /tmp/<html>"...

I am using firefox and gecko.

Anybody else seeing this problem?

----------


## dccrens

> I had followed this guide and it is outstanding. I have had everything working perfectly. However, today I browsed to quicktime to watch a couple of trailers and nothing works... 
> 
> no mater what I try to watch I get "Failed to open /tmp/<html>"...
> 
> I am using firefox and gecko.
> 
> Anybody else seeing this problem?


Answering my own post. Apple changed their checks again. Solved by using the user agent add-on for firefox. See thread: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245441

----------


## c5vetter

STILL NO SOUND in HP PAVILION!

relative newb to Ubuntu 9.0.4 - have basically got everything to work by following Guides and asking questions - sound is one area I haven't been able to figure out - so, went back to basics and started with the following:


lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)
00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)
00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)
06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
08:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
08:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
08:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
08:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
08:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 01)

then lsusb

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 007: ID 059b:0033 Iomega Corp.
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:c517 Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser
Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0d8c:0006 C-Media Electronics, Inc. Storm HP-USB500 5.1 Headset
Bus 001 Device 010: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
Bus 001 Device 009: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port
Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0b95:7720 ASIX Electronics Corp. AX88772
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0409:0059 NEC Corp. HighSpeed Hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0409:0059 NEC Corp. HighSpeed Hub

then cat /proc/asound/cards
cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory

then cat /proc/asound/modules
cat: /proc/asound/modules: No such file or directory

then aplay -l
aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...

then arecord -l
arecord: device_list:217: no soundcards found...


so........where do I go from here!?


otay - next I tried the following, and am still confused BIG TIME!


sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
[sudo] password for aleshire:
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 4: ignoring bad line starting with 'grep'
WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 5: ignoring bad line starting with 'cat'
WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)


also, decided to run the following cmd: lshw -C sound

WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
*-multimedia UNCLAIMED
description: Audio device
product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
vendor: Intel Corporation
physical id: 1b
bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
version: 01
width: 64 bits
clock: 33MHz
capabilities: bus_master cap_list
configuration: latency=0

so, does this help in any way towards helping me get sound????

----------


## johnraff

It looks suspiciously as if you might have some corrupted files in there. Did you try running:
dmesg
or alternatively:
dmesg > $HOME/Desktop/dmesg.txt
and looking for some hint? (It's a lot of data to sift through.)

I haven't got an /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save file at all, but I don't think you should have any lines in there starting with "cat" or "grep". My /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf certainly doesn't. 

Re-installing alsa-base might fix some of that, but I don't know how you would get new modules (those ***.ko things) - maybe the answer is somewhere in this 134 page thread.

----------


## c5vetter

otay - ran dmesg and thought I had posted output here!?

anywho, ran aplay - l and still have no soundcard found!

----------


## c5vetter

otay - here is the output from running dmesg


 0.972538] bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    0.972542] bus: 02 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0xfff]
[    0.972546] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0xfffff]
[    0.972550] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    0.972554] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    0.972557] bus: 03 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0xfff]
[    0.972562] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0xfffff]
[    0.972565] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    0.972569] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    0.972573] bus: 06 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0xfff]
[    0.972578] bus: 06 index 1 mmio: [0xd2100000-0xd21fffff]
[    0.972582] bus: 06 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    0.972586] bus: 06 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    0.972590] bus: 08 index 0 io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]
[    0.972595] bus: 08 index 1 mmio: [0xd2000000-0xd20fffff]
[    0.972599] bus: 08 index 2 mmio: [0xd4000000-0xd7ffffff]
[    0.972604] bus: 08 index 3 io port: [0x00-0xffff]
[    0.972608] bus: 08 index 4 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]
[    0.972613] bus: 09 index 0 io port: [0x2400-0x24ff]
[    0.972617] bus: 09 index 1 io port: [0x2800-0x28ff]
[    0.972622] bus: 09 index 2 mmio: [0xd4000000-0xd7ffffff]
[    0.972626] bus: 09 index 3 mmio: [0xd8000000-0xdbffffff]
[    0.972641] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.984099] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.984538] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[    0.985260] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.985618] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[    0.985622] TCP reno registered
[    0.992143] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.992353] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[    2.282241] Freeing initrd memory: 7639k freed
[    2.282294] Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1
[    2.282611] cpufreq: No nForce2 chipset.
[    2.282853] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[    2.282888] type=2000 audit(1251324312.280:1): initialized
[    2.297493] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[    2.297502] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    2.300181] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[    2.300294] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[    2.301509] fuse init (API version 7.10)
[    2.301676] msgmni has been set to 1672
[    2.302004] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)
[    2.302027] io scheduler noop registered
[    2.302032] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[    2.302036] io scheduler deadline registered
[    2.302063] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[   10.300014] pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001
[   10.300165] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device
[   10.300213] pci 0000:08:08.0: Firmware left e100 interrupts enabled; disabling
[   10.348450] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.348507] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: found MSI capability
[   10.348544] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: irq 2303 for MSI/MSI-X
[   10.348561] pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie00: allocate port service
[   10.348589] pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie03: allocate port service
[   10.348670] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.348734] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability
[   10.348778] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 2302 for MSI/MSI-X
[   10.348800] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service
[   10.348826] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service
[   10.348851] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service
[   10.348954] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.349018] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: found MSI capability
[   10.349061] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: irq 2301 for MSI/MSI-X
[   10.349083] pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie00: allocate port service
[   10.349109] pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie02: allocate port service
[   10.349134] pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie03: allocate port service
[   10.349238] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.349301] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: found MSI capability
[   10.349345] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: irq 2300 for MSI/MSI-X
[   10.349367] pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie00: allocate port service
[   10.349392] pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie02: allocate port service
[   10.349422] pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie03: allocate port service
[   10.349549] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[   10.349718] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   10.356975] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)
[   10.455736] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)
[   10.455873] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0
[   10.455879] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[   10.455911] ACPI Error (evxfevnt-0186): Could not enable SleepButton event [20080926]
[   10.455920] ACPI Warning (evxface-0145): Could not enable fixed event 3 [20080926]
[   10.456036] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1
[   10.456111] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]
[   10.456195] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2
[   10.456201] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[   10.457189] ACPI: SSDT BFE8C705, 01A8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)
[   10.457818] ACPI: SSDT BFE8C4A4, 01DC (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)
[   10.458479] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])
[   10.458524] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0
[   10.458532] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)
[   10.459169] ACPI: SSDT BFE8C8AD, 0089 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)
[   10.459771] ACPI: SSDT BFE8C680, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)
[   10.460635] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])
[   10.460673] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1
[   10.460681] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)
[   10.499545] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0
[   10.518957] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (42 C)
[   10.519164] thermal LNXTHERM:02: registered as thermal_zone1
[   10.519321] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ02] (27 C)
[   10.519413] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[   10.874003] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[   10.884420] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[   10.886337] brd: module loaded
[   10.886942] loop: module loaded
[   10.887076] Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
[   10.887087] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[   10.887200] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input3
[   10.887257] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[   10.887275] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[   10.887353] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0
[   10.887376] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   10.887435] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 2299 for MSI/MSI-X
[   10.887534] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x5 impl SATA mode
[   10.887541] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part 
[   10.887550] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.887802] scsi0 : ahci
[   10.887976] scsi1 : ahci
[   10.888110] scsi2 : ahci
[   10.888226] scsi3 : ahci
[   10.888408] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2404400 port 0xd2404500 irq 2299
[   10.888413] ata2: DUMMY
[   10.888418] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2404400 port 0xd2404600 irq 2299
[   10.888422] ata4: DUMMY
[   11.208032] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
[   11.208735] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out
[   11.208745] ata1.00: ATA-7: FUJITSU MHV2100BH, 892C, max UDMA/100
[   11.208750] ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 
[   11.211441] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out
[   11.211492] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100
[   11.948032] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
[   11.948711] ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out
[   11.948719] ata3.00: ATA-7: FUJITSU MHV2100BH, 892C, max UDMA/100
[   11.948724] ata3.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 
[   11.951426] ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out
[   11.951477] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100
[   11.964208] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHV2100B 892C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   11.964392] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors: (100 GB/93.1 GiB)
[   11.964426] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   11.964431] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   11.964485] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   11.964593] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors: (100 GB/93.1 GiB)
[   11.964624] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   11.964629] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   11.964680] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   11.964687]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
[   12.047726] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[   12.047807] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[   12.047945] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHV2100B 892C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   12.048137] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors: (100 GB/93.1 GiB)
[   12.048168] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[   12.048173] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   12.048225] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   12.048326] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors: (100 GB/93.1 GiB)
[   12.048356] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[   12.048361] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   12.048413] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   12.048420]  sdb: sdb1
[   12.126353] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
[   12.126428] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
[   12.126527] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12
[   12.126539] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   12.126593] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64
[   12.126711] scsi4 : ata_piix
[   12.126827] scsi5 : ata_piix
[   12.127765] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1880 irq 14
[   12.127771] ata6: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1888 irq 15
[   12.288543] ata5.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4084N, KQ09, max MWDMA2
[   12.304463] ata5.00: configured for MWDMA2
[   12.306772] ata6: port disabled. ignoring.
[   12.310254] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4084N KQ09 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   12.321995] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[   12.322001] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[   12.322164] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
[   12.322233] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
[   12.323523] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[   12.323557] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[   12.323580] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64
[   12.323586] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
[   12.323689] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[   12.327613] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
[   12.327623] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported
[   12.327645] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xd2404000
[   12.340018] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
[   12.340158] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   12.340212] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   12.340225] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[   12.340428] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[   12.340460] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
[   12.340501] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[   12.340511] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   12.340517] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
[   12.340605] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[   12.340641] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001800
[   12.340775] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   12.340825] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   12.340837] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   12.340992] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   12.341002] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64
[   12.341008] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
[   12.341089] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[   12.341132] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001820
[   12.341266] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   12.341317] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   12.341328] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   12.341482] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   12.341492] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64
[   12.341498] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
[   12.341577] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[   12.341623] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001840
[   12.341758] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   12.341808] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   12.341820] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   12.341974] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   12.341984] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64
[   12.341990] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller
[   12.342072] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
[   12.342114] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00001860
[   12.342252] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   12.342302] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   12.342313] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   12.342588] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[   12.362359] i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.
[   12.378434] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   12.378444] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[   12.378450] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[   12.378455] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[   12.378460] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[   12.380079] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[   12.396125] rtc_cmos 00:09: RTC can wake from S4
[   12.396184] rtc_cmos 00:09: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[   12.396225] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs
[   12.396335] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
[   12.396495] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[   12.396639] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded
[   12.396645] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
[   12.396792] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[   12.396802] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[   12.396807] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2
[   12.396842] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[   12.397069] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[   12.397300] cpuidle: using governor menu
[   12.398283] TCP cubic registered
[   12.398476] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[   12.399289] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[   12.399954] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[   12.399987] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11
[   12.399991] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[   12.400009] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
[   12.400013] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
[   12.400044] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle
[   12.400094] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[   12.400105] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[   12.400109] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10
[   12.400746] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[   12.400879] registered taskstats version 1
[   12.401004]   Magic number: 5:813:98
[   12.401008] input mouse0: hash matches
[   12.401108] rtc_cmos 00:09: setting system clock to 2009-08-26 22:05:22 UTC (1251324322)
[   12.401112] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[   12.401114] EDD information not available.
[   12.401400] Freeing unused kernel memory: 532k freed
[   12.401561] Write protecting the kernel text: 4116k
[   12.401620] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1528k
[   12.408924] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4
[   12.418836] ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, transactions will use polling mode
[   12.699158] ohci1394 0000:08:06.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   12.706106] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k6-NAPI
[   12.706110] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation
[   12.748972] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[d2007000-d20077ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]
[   12.754260] e100 0000:08:08.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[   12.754360] e100 0000:08:08.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   12.782330] e100 0000:08:08.0: PME# disabled
[   12.782967] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
[   12.783642] e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xd2006000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:0f:b0:fd:5a:2e
[   12.929551] usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   12.929740] hub 1-5:1.0: USB hub found
[   12.929835] hub 1-5:1.0: 4 ports detected
[   13.281044] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[   13.469290] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   13.501198] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[   13.501212] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   13.712054] usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[   13.878291] usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   13.968232] usb 1-5.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
[   14.024165] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[633f02008969407e]
[   14.076551] usb 1-5.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   14.076756] hub 1-5.1:1.0: USB hub found
[   14.076850] hub 1-5.1:1.0: 4 ports detected
[   14.164228] usb 1-5.2: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
[   14.279068] usb 1-5.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   14.364232] usb 1-5.4: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
[   14.473316] usb 1-5.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   14.560232] usb 1-5.1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
[   14.681298] usb 1-5.1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   14.768228] usb 1-5.1.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
[   14.878198] usb 1-5.1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   14.964228] usb 1-5.1.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
[   15.073051] usb 1-5.1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   15.161227] usb 1-5.1.4: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
[   15.270066] usb 1-5.1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   20.086921] udev: starting version 141
[   20.508077] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
[   20.735318] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x067B pid 0x2305
[   20.735888] usblp1: USB Bidirectional printer dev 9 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x067B pid 0x2305
[   20.735914] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp
[   21.123503] snd: Unknown parameter `B'
[   21.130417] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:
[   21.130420] 	(start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
[   21.130424] 	(2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   21.130427] 	(2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   21.130430] 	(2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   21.130432] 	(5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   21.130435] 	(5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   21.174877] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register
[   21.175009] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry
[   21.175126] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry
[   21.175335] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk
[   21.175466] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf
[   21.175618] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit
[   21.175768] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register
[   21.175869] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device
[   21.175987] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new
[   21.176214] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev
[   21.242882] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
[   21.244584] input: USB Audio as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5.1/1-5.1.4/1-5.1.4:1.3/input/input5
[   21.253497] generic-usb 0003:0D8C:0006.0003: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [USB Audio] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-5.1.4/input3
[   21.253524] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[   21.253550] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver
[   21.296293] yenta_cardbus 0000:08:06.0: CardBus bridge found [103c:30a5]
[   21.296317] yenta_cardbus 0000:08:06.0: Enabling burst memory read transactions
[   21.296323] yenta_cardbus 0000:08:06.0: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI
[   21.296326] yenta_cardbus 0000:08:06.0: Routing CardBus interrupts to ISA
[   21.296332] yenta_cardbus 0000:08:06.0: TI: mfunc 0x01aa1b22, devctl 0x64
[   21.311163] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[   21.311994] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
[   21.312194] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[   21.312222] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[   21.312226] usb-storage: device found at 7
[   21.312228] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
[   21.346964] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.3
[   21.347126] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb
[   21.393603] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[   21.406059] intel_rng: FWH not detected
[   21.427557] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
[   21.427600] USB Serial support registered for generic
[   21.442643] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver
[   21.442647] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
[   21.463020] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input6
[   21.491248] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/device:02/input/input7
[   21.500869] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
[   21.515120] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5.2/1-5.2:1.0/input/input8
[   21.520129] logitech 0003:046D:C517.0001: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-5.2/input0
[   21.524847] logitech 0003:046D:C517.0002: fixing up Logitech keyboard report descriptor
[   21.525965] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5.2/1-5.2:1.1/input/input9
[   21.532219] logitech 0003:046D:C517.0002: input,hiddev96,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-5.2/input1
[   21.533396] yenta_cardbus 0000:08:06.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 18
[   21.533401] yenta_cardbus 0000:08:06.0: Socket status: 30000006
[   21.533406] pci_bus 0000:08: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#08) from #09 to #0c
[   21.533414] yenta_cardbus 0000:08:06.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x2000 - 0x2fff
[   21.533418] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x2000-0x2fff: clean.
[   21.533668] yenta_cardbus 0000:08:06.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd2000000 - 0xd20fffff
[   21.533672] yenta_cardbus 0000:08:06.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff
[   21.535206] sdhci-pci 0000:08:06.3: SDHCI controller found [104c:803c] (rev 0)
[   21.535220] sdhci-pci 0000:08:06.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)
[   21.535228] sdhci-pci 0000:08:06.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[   21.535349] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:08:06.3] using PIO
[   21.535389] tifm_7xx1 0000:08:06.2: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)
[   21.535397] tifm_7xx1 0000:08:06.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[   21.603697] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0
[   21.606760] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.05
[   21.606956] iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH7-M or ICH7-U TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x1060)
[   21.608163] iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)
[   21.628884] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks
[   21.628888] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation
[   21.629005] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   21.629021] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.629070] iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG
[   21.630786] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: irq 2298 for MSI/MSI-X
[   21.685087] iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels
[   21.686040] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'
[   21.723624] synaptics was reset on resume, see synaptics_resume_reset if you have trouble on resume
[   21.955192] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: clean.
[   21.957159] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7
[   21.957967] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.
[   21.958635] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.
[   21.959490] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.
[   22.179454] eth1: register 'asix' at usb-0000:00:1d.7-5.1.1, ASIX AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet, 00:50:b6:40:f3:68
[   22.179517] usbcore: registered new interface driver asix
[   22.179538] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic
[   22.179542] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core
[   22.194041] USB Serial support registered for pl2303
[   22.194107] pl2303 1-5.1.3:1.0: pl2303 converter detected
[   22.195876] usb 1-5.1.3: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0
[   22.195904] usbcore: registered new interface driver pl2303
[   22.195907] pl2303: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver
[   22.341095] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[   22.718852] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000
[   22.781365] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input10
[   22.941092] EXT3 FS on loop0, internal journal
[   26.313253] usb-storage: device scan complete
[   26.315249] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     IOMEGA   ZIP 100          27.O PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
[   26.320444] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
[   26.320525] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
[   27.518579] Adding 262136k swap on /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:262136k
[   27.862889] type=1505 audit(1251338737.959:2): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" name2="default" pid=2265
[   27.915842] type=1505 audit(1251338738.011:3): operation="profile_load" name="/sbin/dhclient-script" name2="default" pid=2269
[   27.915953] type=1505 audit(1251338738.011:4): operation="profile_load" name="/sbin/dhclient3" name2="default" pid=2269
[   27.916000] type=1505 audit(1251338738.011:5): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" name2="default" pid=2269
[   27.916043] type=1505 audit(1251338738.011:6): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" name2="default" pid=2269
[   28.068943] type=1505 audit(1251338738.163:7): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" name2="default" pid=2274
[   28.069160] type=1505 audit(1251338738.167:8): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" name2="default" pid=2274
[   28.099307] type=1505 audit(1251338738.195:9): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/tcpdump" name2="default" pid=2278
[   30.519131] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
[   30.519135] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
[   30.617145] Bridge firewalling registered
[   32.425798] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   35.918064] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[   35.920853] eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
[   35.922997] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode
[   36.123069] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio
[   36.123091] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc
[   36.123146] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX
[   36.123163] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX
[   36.131787] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   36.141464] eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
[   46.460029] eth1: no IPv6 routers present
[  570.584045] ACPI: EC: missing confirmations, switch off interrupt mode.
[  977.917053] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec


can any guru decipher and tell me where to go next!? this is frustrating!

----------


## johnraff

No guru here, but first, in case your alsa configuration files are messed up, you might try 

```
sudo apt-get purge alsa-base
```

then

```
sudo apt-get install alsa-base
```

and see if anything has changed.

----------


## c5vetter

otay - attempted what you suggested - didn't notice any change

----------


## johnraff

If you run 

```
sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
```

do you still see
"WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 4: ignoring bad line starting with 'grep'
WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 5: ignoring bad line starting with 'cat'"
in the output?

----------


## NATHANKING27@gmail.com

Thank you for maintaining this post.
I think I have spent some 12hours trying to get sound out of Youtube with no results yet. 
I am using Ubuntu 9.04 - 64 bits - AMD phemom
I get sound from sound applications. I can see videos on youtube, but I get no sound.
I have followed almost all the suggestions found across this a other threads. Currently flashplayer 10 plugin is installed.
I would appreciate some help.

Thank you,
Cost Associates

----------


## michael37

I am wondering why Handbrake is not included on the list?  I found it pretty handy overall.  Granted, my greatest interest is encoding all kind of video including my DVDs to watch on my phone...  but I like that it takes DVDs natively without an extra ripping step.

I just posted HandBrake information for my mobile device here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/An...ke%20%28GUI%29

----------


## mardop

Hi, I am new to linux and I have worked through your comprehensive and complete tutorial with relief, as it answered so many questions for me.
However since I have gone through it I have no more sound in my virtual machine. Any software I use, be it MPLAYER, GNOME MPlayer, MPlayer Movie Player, VLC etc. does play my movies but wo. sound. What can I do to remedy this?
Thanks for reply in advance.

----------


## mardop

Hi, since I have worked throug this tutorial I have no more sound in my vm-ware ubuntu 9.04. Any Application that play movie does it but there is no sound. If I am playing a MP3 or a .mov or .avi, no sound...

----------


## GratefulAl

I loaded the java script and all is well - I just am a little P.O'd I had to go to 2 forums to get this information. It is a most comprehensive guide and I appreciate the time it must have taken for you to have compiled it and for that I am very grateful.

----------


## demeter

Thank you very much for this how to...been tinkering with this since I installed jaunty a week ago and I must say that it was a great help for a newbie like me...thanks again and more power!!!

----------


## danielpop

I have recently bought an ATI AH3450 video card. Display-wise, there's really no problem, but whenever I install the drivers and reboot, all the audio starts stuttering. The ATI has an onboard HDMI that can also stream sound so I guess it interferes with the on-motherboard sound card with which I had absolutely no problems before. Any ideas what to do? Thanks!

----------


## afrodeity

```
gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found
```

----------


## maestrobwh1

{this was fixed at some point, as I was able to install the package as of 9/14}

Issue with w32codecs package in ubuntu karmic, as dependency calls for libstdc++5 but libstdc++6 is installed in karmic


~$ sudo apt-get install w32codecs
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  w32codecs: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable
E: Broken packages

----------


## sbelz79

Thanks for this guide.  After trying several other solutions I found on the web without getting the results I was looking for, I finally was able to get Flash working by using this Howto.  My first week using Ubuntu is going splendidly!

----------


## omarly

Thank you so much for this super-duper How-to!!!

----------


## pacobuntu

Having problem, dont know what to do (I dont yet speak terminal)

When I've tried to install either Mplayer or Gecko I got this:

"~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release.gpg                     
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Translation-en_US
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release.gpg
Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Translation-en_US      
Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free Translation-en_US  
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release.gpg                  
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Translation-en_US       
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release               
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release                     
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Translation-en_US  
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release.gpg         
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release                     
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Packages                   
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Packages               
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Packages             
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Sources          
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Sources    
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/universe Packages     
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free Packages           
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages                
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/universe Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Sources
Reading package lists... Done
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
medibuntu-keyring is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 226 not upgraded.
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release.gpg
Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Translation-en_US     
Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free Translation-en_US 
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release.gpg          
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release.gpg                  
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Translation-en_US       
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release                     
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release               
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Translation-en_US 
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release.gpg
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release                      
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Packages                         
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Packages         
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free Packages                     
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Packages   
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/universe Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Sources
Reading package lists... Done
paco@paco-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-helix-player mozilla-mplayer mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package kaffeine-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-helix-player is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-mplayer is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-plugin-vlc is not installed, so not removed
Package xine-plugin is not installed, so not removed
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  totem-mozilla
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 226 not upgraded.
After this operation, 324kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Abort.
paco@paco-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-helix-player mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package kaffeine-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-helix-player is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-plugin-vlc is not installed, so not removed
Package xine-plugin is not installed, so not removed
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  totem-mozilla
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 226 not upgraded.
After this operation, 324kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
Abort.
paco@paco-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-helix-player mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package kaffeine-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-helix-player is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-plugin-vlc is not installed, so not removed
Package xine-plugin is not installed, so not removed
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  totem-mozilla
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 226 not upgraded.
After this operation, 324kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? n
Abort.
"-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It also aborted when I pressed y or Y
I checked and multiverse and Universe where both enabled and I DL'ed Medibuntu.

PLease make your instruction as simple as you would for a 10 year old, I dont really know anything yet, but VERY much want to learn

----------


## nomadluap

disabling the touchpad while typing is a good one. It should be added to the GUI mouse config.

----------


## pvicc

Ubuntu 9.04. I am not able to play youtube video in Mplayer. After searching the videos, when I choose one to play, I get the following error message "An Error Occured. Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.". Can anybody please help to sort this out.

Thanks in advance

----------


## bw44

Here's the problem: I want Firefox to play embedded links to midi files with a plugin.  From searching with Google I know this has been a problem with Linux/Firefox for some time.  But after some digging I thought I had found a solution.  But I'm not there yet.

Using Firefox (3.0.14) under Ubuntu 8.04 I visit a page that has embedded midi files, for example, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twelve_bar_blues (the embedded link is http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...blues_in_C.mid.)

I have gecko-mediaplayer 0.6.0 installed which claims to handle midi files as shown in the about : plugins page under Firefox:


```
audio/midi 	MIDI Audio 	mid,midi,kar 	Yes
```

but it doesn't.  When I try to link to the midi file, mplayer opens and stops.

First I had to get midi support, since I couldn't play midi files at all; so I installed timidity and now when I download a .midi file and click on it, Totem Movie Player opens, loads, and plays the file just fine.  (The graphical interface for timidity is a little primitive, so I prefer Totem. I had to experiment to find out it would play the file, whereas mplayer and VLC don't seem able to.) 

Last week, following some advice on another forum, I installed the following packages:


```
mozplugger (1.10.1-2ubuntu2) and m4 (1.4.10-1).
```

(see: http://mozplugger.mozdev.org)

I edited the /etc/mozpluggerrc configuration file to only handle midi files and it now shows under about : plugins as:


```
audio/mid       MIDI audio file 	midi,mid 	Yes
audio/x-mid 	 MIDI audio file 	midi,mid 	Yes
audio/midi 	 MIDI audio file 	midi,mid 	Yes
audio/x-midi MIDI audio file 	midi,mid 	Yes
```

But apparently Firefox still thinks gecko-mediaplayer is the plugin to launch for embedded midi files and  I can't figure out how to get rid of the configuration setting 


```
audio/midi 	MIDI Audio 	mid,midi,kar 	Yes
```

so that mozplugger can (try to) handle the midi file.  [And, yes, I have deleted Firefox's pluginreg.dat file and restarted Firefox.]

Above is the "background" form of my question; the short form is: "How do I tell gecko that I'm happy to have it handle everything else but would like it to give way to mozplugger for midi files?"

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

----------


## whoya

thanks ubuntu-freak this work perfectly. all i wanted to do was listen to a radio station over the net.
thanks mate

----------


## blueorder

I have FF 3.5.3 installed in /opt on Jaunty with a symlink to the plugins folder /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins

I have both Gecko Media Player and Moonlight Beta plugins installed. It seem that the last Moonlight Beta plugin update broke my pluginreg.dat.

I tried copying a known good pluginreg.dat (with both GMP and Moonlight plugins installed in FF) and after a couple of refreshes of about**:plugin, all the GMP plugin info disappears.

Uninstalled the Moonlight Beta plugin and just deleted the pluginreg.dat. Restarted FF and the pluginreg.dat info rebuilt the basic GMP section (gecko-mediaplayer 0.9.4) but not the other sections (DivX Browser Plug-In, QuickTime Plug-in 7.4.5, RealPlayer 9, Windows Media Player Plug-in). Closed FF, re-copied the last known good pluginreg.dat, reloaded FF and about**:plugins and everything seems to be there and stay there.

Keeping Moonlight plugin uninstalled for now if this keeps.

Anyone had this happen?

----------


## bw44

> Here's the problem: I want Firefox to play embedded links to midi files with a plugin.  From searching with Google I know this has been a problem with Linux/Firefox for some time.
> 
> ... [stuff from earlier post deleted]
> 
> I have gecko-mediaplayer 0.6.0 installed which claims to handle midi files as shown in the about : plugins page under Firefox:
> 
> 
> ```
> audio/midi 	MIDI Audio 	mid,midi,kar 	Yes
> ...


I installed mozplugger and configured it to handle midi files, but Firefox still thinks gecko-mediaplayer is the plugin to launch for midi  files. 

The solution to this problem is to upgrade to the latest version of gnome-mplayer and gecko-mediaplayer.

Since my earlier post I learned that the  author of gecko-mediaplayer modified it to allow turning off midi support in the preferences of gnome-player, so another plugin (such as mozplugger) can handle that file type.  
Thanks to Kevin Dekorte at http://kdekorte.googlepages.com/home for this information. :Guitar:

----------


## alinux.deb

Hi everyone. I consider myself a newbie, but while learning some bash scripting I came up with a solution that automatizes the installation of codecs and restricted formats of this excellent guide.

The script will install all the codecs, Java, Flash, Moonlight, gecko-mediaplayer, rar, 7z and DVD support. It will restart your machine when it's done, so save all your work before you execute it.
Has been succesfully tested on Ubuntu 32 bits.

At some point in the installation you'll have to accept Sun's license for Java.
If anyone knows a way of override or automatizing this step, please contact me at:
http://ubuntuforums.org/ nickname: alinux.deb

The script can be edited or viewed with any text editor. Modify it to suit the needs of your system.
1. Download the script.
2. Open a terminal where the script is located and run...
3. sudo ./multimedia.sh

or...

1. Create a new file called multimedia.sh
2. Copy and paste the code on this thread and save it.
3. Open a terminal where the script is located and run...
4. sudo ./multimedia.sh

I hope you find this useful and feel free to contact me if you have any problems.
My due respects to ubuntu-freak for his work on this comprehensive multimedia guide.

Kind regards.

Alex



```
#!/bin/bash

# Copyright © Alex Wu. 2009.
# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it
# under the terms of the GNU General Public License version 3 (GPLv3), or any later version.
# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY,
# without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
# For more details, or for a copy of the GPLv3, visit:
# http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html
# or write to:
# Free Software Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin St, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA  02110-1301  USA

# Automated multimedia and restricted formats support script.
# Enables multimedia and restricted formats on your Ubuntu system.
# Many thanks to ubuntu-freak at the Ubuntu forums for his great guide.
# For more information, configuration, and troubleshooting visit:
# http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
# or my post on that thread here (alinux.deb):
# http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&page=136

# Requires an internet connection. Tested on Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 32 bit.
# The script may have to be modified to suit your system needs and configuration.
# Visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 for more info.

# The script must be run with root or superuser privileges:
# Open a terminal where the script is located and type...
# sudo ./multimedia.sh

# Checking for administrative rights.
ROOT_UID=0     # This script must be run as root.
E_NOTROOT=67   # Non-root exit error.

if [ "$UID" -ne "$ROOT_UID" ]
then
  echo "Must be root to run this script. Open the script with a text editor for detailed instructions."
  exit $E_NOTROOT
fi

echo "Enabling Medibuntu repositories."
wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && apt-get -q update && apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && apt-get -q update

echo "Removing free flash support."
apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla -y

echo "Removing browser streaming capabilities."
apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-helix-player mozilla-mplayer mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin -y

# At some point in the next step you'll have to accept Sun's license for Java.
# If you know a way of override or automatizing this step, please contact me at:
# http://ubuntuforums.org/ nickname: alinux.deb
echo "Enabling multimedia and restricted formats support."
apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar p7zip-full moonlight-plugin-core moonlight-plugin-mozilla w32codecs libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 -y

echo "Enabling browser streaming capabilities."
apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer -y

echo "Update, upgrade of packages and cleanup."
apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get autoremove -y && apt-get autoclean -y

echo "Rebooting the system."
reboot

exit
```

----------


## crapshoot

well, after reading the how-to it solved my problem....i thought.

i had video but no audio. ran through step 3 i think and it certainly fixed my "out of date" error message. anyway, turns out my problem was a ID 10 T error; power cord wasn't plugged into speakers  :Brick wall: 

my problem now is it won't play dvd. it sees the disc and opens totem, but it says something to the effect of it can't play it even thought the codec is present, or something. and totem locks up.

----------


## ricardopresto

Re:
*
[sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash nspluginwrapper swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree]

*Thanks so much for that script! Sorted everything out.

Regards
Richard

----------


## pshown

I am a newbie to Ubuntu and that is not helping with this problem. I have been up all night working with setting up this Ubuntu Box, so I am sure thete is a burnout factor at hand somewhere at this point. If anyone can help me understand how to fix this problem it would be great, If I try to view an Apple Trailer I just see a flashing playing indicator in the area where the now playing information is supposed to be displayed.After a few seconds it will stop flashing without any video appearing.

----------


## jimbob

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...hlight=trailer

----------


## Basie

I can't thank you enough for providing this comprehensive M$V HowTo.  After abandoning
Linux for awhile I got interested again and just installed 9.4. After using it for few minutes
I noticed it was lacking all the M and V features I use constantly in WinXP Pro. I was about
to give up again until I stumbled upon your Sticky.  I followed the instructions and was happily surprised how well they worked and the end result was a Ubuntu doing what XP can
do, but faster. You made adding packages and media tools the way I always thought Linux should aim for, Easy.  Thanks again for all that hard work.

----------


## NightLight

I installed the preparation package, then on the next step, after putting in the following section,

*32-Bit Ubuntu Users:*

*sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar*


I got this reply:

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package libflashsupport

I am now stuck. Lil help?

----------


## jimbob

The command looks like it is trying to remove it, so if its not there to begin with, don't worry about it.   Does everything work now?

----------


## NightLight

The reason I am going through this is my video doesn't stream properly. Youtube is glitchy, and many players- in fact most any flash related stuff doesn't work at all. 
So here is what happened with the attempt to install the gecko player.
********-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-helix-player mozilla-mplayer mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin
[sudo] password for bob: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package kaffeine-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-helix-player is not installed, so not removed
E: Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
******-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package gnome-mplayer
******-laptop:~$ 
*
( I have mplayer movieplayer for my downloaded stuff and there are no problems there. Should I opt for the mplayer plugin?)

----------


## samisomy

Hi,
am a new user on ubuntu have little situation here.

i installed ubuntu 9.0.4 and it installed the driver software for all cards automaticly,
 but I got a problem which is the desktop resolution  is very low and the graphics looks badly.
even i makes comperhensive update to the system the problem still same.

i went to see the hardware i found it istalled correctly which is 

Nvidia geforce fx 5500 
version 173


but am using WEGASONIC LCD monitor 21 Inch

i entered the display option from the menu preferences it tells that the monitor is unknown !!!!   :Confused: 


how to install this monitor to solve the problem please ?????? 

 :Sad:

----------


## Capt. Blackwood

> Hi,
> am a new user on ubuntu have little situation here.
> 
> i installed ubuntu 9.0.4 and it installed the driver software for all cards automaticly,
>  but I got a problem which is the desktop resolution  is very low and the graphics looks badly.
> even i makes comperhensive update to the system the problem still same.
> 
> i went to see the hardware i found it istalled correctly which is 
> 
> ...


Are the restricted drivers activated?

----------


## samisomy

> Are the restricted drivers activated?



yes activated !!!  :Sad:

----------


## Roger Allott

> [COLOR="DarkRed"][B]REVISED ON TUESDAY 26TH 
> *Reason for Howto:* This howto, guide, tutorial, or whatever you wish to call it, was written to help those who struggle to, and/or become frustrated while trying to get streaming media, Java, DVD playback (and so on) to work properly, and those who are having general multimedia and video issues. *Please keep in mind, however, that Ubuntu has a helpful feature, where if you click on a certain file, or try to view Flash videos, a dialog should pop-up and ask if you want to install proprietary packages that are neccessary to play those formats.*


That isn't a feature of MY ubuntu 9.04 installation!

I have various video/movie clips on my PC, mainly .avi and .wmv formats. Most of them play perfectly well on any of my installed movie players - Movie Player (my preferred player), MPlayer & VLC Player.

However, an increasing number of my files are shown as unplayable (there's no preview screen in File Browser), and I was wondering why that might be.

When I try to open such a file with Movie Player, the player opens, has a few seconds thinking about it, then spontaneously closes, without giving me any feedback as to what error it encountered. (Oddly, it even has that behaviour occasionally for files that show a preview screen in File Browser.)

When I try to open it in MPlayer, I get an error message like that attached to this post. It does not though give me any clue as to which package I need to install, let alone go off and grab it for me.

VLC Player seems to play just about all video/movie files I open, without fuss, unless I try to get codec information through Tools>Codec information...., when everything just grinds to a halt.

From this, I make my very simplistic deduction that I have the appropriate codecs and stuff installed on my computer, but that some of my apps, particularly Movie Player, are not referencing them properly or at all.

For info, I have w32codecs, libxvidcore4, libavcodec-unstripped-52, ffmpeg2theora and libdvdcss2 (as well as other codec related stuff) installed on my system, but I was wondering whether I should also install any or all of the following:
libavifile-0.7c2avifile-mad-pluginavifile-xvid-pluginavifile-divx-pluginavifile-mjpeg-pluginavifile--pluginavifile-vorbis-pluginavifile-win32-plugin

Does anyone with expertise in these things have an opinion on what I should do to make my system better?

----------


## jimbob

> However, an increasing number of my files are shown as unplayable (there's no preview screen in File Browser), and I was wondering why that might be.


  In my experience the .wmv and .avi etc. files that fail to show thumbnails still play OK.

  The cure for the no-thumbnail problem for me in the past has been to apt-get remove totem-gstreamer and apt-get install totem-xine.  You will also have to rm -rf .thumbnails to remove the previously failed thumbnail info and have it replaced.

----------


## Roger Allott

> In my experience the .wmv and .avi etc. files that fail to show thumbnails still play OK.
> 
>   The cure for the no-thumbnail problem for me in the past has been to apt-get remove totem-gstreamer and apt-get install totem-xine.  You will also have to rm -rf .thumbnails to remove the previously failed thumbnail info and have it replaced.


I had both of those packages installed, so just removed the gstreamer one.

I then did the 'rm -rf .thumbnails' command and, indeed, my thumbnails are now puckka! Thanks for that.

Bizarrely, perhaps, the files that Media Player was struggling to play now seem to play just fine on it. I haven't checked them all, but the initial signs are encouraging.

----------


## luh3417

Hi 

I am wondering if anyone can suggest what is the best graphics card to get to run on my M4A78T-E motherboard. It has a Phenom II quadcore CPU. I want fast clear HD.

Ta
lUH3417

----------


## bashphoenux

when i type
* sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ia32-libs ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea6-plugin libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar*

it says 
E: Couldn't find package ia32-libs

Package ia32-sun-java6-bin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
However the following packages replace it:
  sun-java6-jre
E: Package ia32-sun-java6-bin has no installation candidate


wat do i do ?

----------


## maya123ca

Thanks ubuntu-freak. I just followed your how-to and I finally have streaming video in Jaunty. What a journey it has been! I won't pretend that I understood how all the pieces fit together; rather, I'll just treat it as a piece of magical theater and marvel at the wonder of it all.

----------


## PaulHuffman

After I rolled back from 9.* to 8.04 Ubuntu, 32 bit, every time Firefox hits a streaming video, like Youtube, Firefox crashes and disappears. I ran the Compresensive Howto for 8.04 as above, and tried removing and reinstalling Firefox as recommended in another thread, and tried another suggestion about changing the load order in Firefox. Not change yet. Any other suggestions?

----------


## jimbob

> After I rolled back from 9.* to 8.04 Ubuntu


  Why would you want to do that?

----------


## PaulHuffman

> Why would you want to do that?


Well, not to hijack the thread, I tried 8.11 and had display problems, upgraded to 9.04 but that didn't help with the display problems. Have an old bios, old monitor. So I rolled back to 8.04. Looks great, but I don't remember having this video problem. Any web page I touch now with an inbeded youtube video crashes Firefox.

----------


## palm_

Hey, been trying alot of different guides, even getting Ultamatix, to get .avi files to be playable.
Been having the same problem all the time, i've been trying with both mplayer and VLC. the video plays for like 0.2 sec, then they shutdown..

What should i do?

----------


## Nopposan

Trying to use your tutorial to install multimedia on Xubuntu 9.10 Karmic RC.

I get an error message when I try to add Medibuntu to my /etc/apt/sources.list.d



```
--2009-10-28 13:29:36--  (try: 3)  http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/karmic.list
Connecting to www.medibuntu.org|87.98.242.110|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
Retrying.

--2009-10-28 13:32:48--  (try: 4)  http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/karmic.list
Connecting to www.medibuntu.org|87.98.242.110|:80... failed: Connection refused.
```

So, for whatever reason, I am unable to connect to medibuntu.org.

Please help me if you can.  Is there another post that addresses this issue?

Thanks.

----------


## jimbob

You might want to wait for a while.  I suspect a lot of people are trying to download Karmic right now.

----------


## Nopposan

'You think the connection timed out because the server's bogged down?

----------


## coldReactive

Just want to know how to edit this line:



```
sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ia32-libs ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea6-plugin libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar
```

without any flash depends? (this includes flashplugin-installer.)

----------


## jimbob

Don't know but why don't you just use the line as it is and then go back in and apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree and apt-get remove flashplugin-installer if that's what you want.

----------


## mlilien

I'm having an issue Flash and Karmic.  I'm not able to interact fully with Flash.  For instance, When watching a video on hulu, hovering my mouse over the player causes the normal reaction, the playback bar comes up and whatnot.  However, if I actually click anything, I don't get the reaction that I should.  When hovering over a button in Hulu, it becomes highlighted.  When I click, it stops being highlighted, but nothing happens.  Same with trying to seek forward in the video.

Any thoughts on how to fix this?

Thanks in advance for any help.

----------


## mount_evans

I let Ubuntu upgrade itself to 9.10.  Big mistake!
Firefox looks OK, viewing still pictures is OK, but video--no matter what format or player, so far as I can tell--has bogus colors.  People's faces are cyan.  I see that Ubuntu is using the 185 version of the Nvidia driver, I think that is a higher number than I was using before.  I have not re-run the comprehensive how-to yet, as it pre-dates 9.10.  Has anyone else had this problem?  Any recommendations?

----------


## mount_evans

After "upgrading" to 9.10, I decided to run the Comprehensive Multimedia setup again.  At step 4, I entered the command:



```
sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 vlc
```

And I got the error message:



```
Err http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic/free libdvdcss2 1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1
  404  Not Found [IP: 88.191.82.11 80]
Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/f...untu1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 88.191.82.11 80]
E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
```

I guess it has something to do with the automatic insertion of the word "karmic".  Maybe it is refering to a directory or something that doesn't exist?

----------


## mount_evans

OK, someone found out that you have to go into each of your players and set the "Hue" slider to normal, even if it already looks like it is set to normal.  Maybe not _each_ of your players, but doing it for one of them doesn't necessarily do it for all of them.  Still no cure for the movie trailers at apple.com--they still have funny colors, presumably because I can't find the player they use.

----------


## bwallum

> After "upgrading" to 9.10, I decided to run the Comprehensive Multimedia setup again.  At step 4, I entered the command:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 vlc
> ```
> 
> And I got the error message:
> ...


Looks like the server is busy/down for maintenance. I just tried your code and it ran fine.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

I'll probably be updating this howto soon. I'll have to check out that Handbrake app too. Just a bit pissed off at the mo. No internet access for me since upgrading to Karmic. Hadn't bothered with landline broadband, as I'd found a way to get cheap mobile broadband, etc. My USB modem doesn't work with Karmic, even when I use a kernel from Jaunty. I should've done some research before I upgraded, as there are plenty of bug reports concerning it. Anywho, nice to see you around again mount_evans, by the way.  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

How are you guys finding Totem for DVD playback and in-browser streaming? Compared to VLC and gecko-mediaplayer respectively. I read that Totem can handle DVD menus better now. Haven't tested it out myself yet.

----------


## Talion86

Just in case anyone else has the same problem: 
After upgrading to Karmic, VLC and totem stopped playing videos due to missing codecs. (Sound was still working.)




> ** Message: Missing plugin: gstreamer|0.10|totem|XVID MPEG-4 decoder|decoder-video/x-xvid (XVID MPEG-4 decoder)


I tried a lot of things (e.g. removing and installing vlc, ffmpeg, gstreamer-* etc as recommended here) but without effect. 

Then I noticed another error message by totem...




> (gstreamer-codec-install:7394): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstschro.so': /usr/lib/libschroedinger-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: oil_function_class_ptr_avg2_32xn_u8


... and decided to compile libschroedinger (and liboil) manually (./configure, make, make install). This solved the problem for me.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

You had to compile? That doesn't sound right. What videos couldn't you play? Any?

----------


## mount_evans

I have re-installed 9.04, with Nvidia 190 drivers.  Re-ran the CM&VH-T and multimedia seems to be working well again, with one exception:  The movie trailers at apple.com are borked in an all-new way.  The videos keep continuously re-starting themselves, so they never get a chance to play.

Just sayin'.  I'm sure that everybody has more important things to worry about at the moment.  :Sad:

----------


## jimbob

They seem to work OK for me.  This is the one I tried:

http://www.apple.com/trailers/indepe...allneworleans/

----------


## nss0000

> How are you guys finding Totem for DVD playback and in-browser streaming? Compared to VLC and gecko-mediaplayer respectively. I read that Totem can handle DVD menus better now. Haven't tested it out myself yet.



Only VLC+NV-190.xx let me play dvd-movies. Running BFH-9800_gtx+/MSI.gd70/LiteOn-br.dvd & Ubu_9.04

----------


## The Judderman

Ubuntu Freak!

Once again you've done me proud! I've just done a clean install of Karmic and ran your tutorial with no problems whatsoever. All is working and squeaky clean!!!

Thanks. I keep coming back again and again to your great How To!

The Judderman

----------


## Talion86

> You had to compile? That doesn't sound right. What videos couldn't you play? Any?


Mostly DivX, but at least one Xvid failed to play, too.
Maybe there was an alternative to compiling, but I didn't found any. At least it is working now.

----------


## shayguitarra

> After "upgrading" to 9.10, I decided to run the Comprehensive Multimedia setup again.  At step 4, I entered the command:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 vlc
> ```
> 
> And I got the error message:
> ...


Same thing happened to me. I just installed libdvdcss2 from synaptic and everything seems to be working fine.

----------


## mechanicaldesign

Hello to everibody,

Can somebody help me with some sugestion in my dilema: I want to create an flash movie from pictures (couple 25 pictures) to create a video tutorial.

My question is what software I must installed on my desktop to Unbuntu9.04 ?

I waiting as much quickly your opinion sugestion or iddeas.

Thanks in advance for yours support.

Best regards. :Confused:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hello to everibody,
> 
> Can somebody help me with some sugestion in my dilema: I want to create an flash movie from pictures (couple 25 pictures) to create a video tutorial.
> 
> My question is what software I must installed on my desktop to Unbuntu9.04 ?
> 
> I waiting as much quickly your opinion sugestion or iddeas.
> 
> Thanks in advance for yours support.
> ...


Go to getdeb.net and download both Kino and LIVES, then see which one you prefer. Even if they don't create Flash movies from stills, you can convert whatever format they create to Flash with WinFF. Both apps are available in the repos from Karmic onwards, so any Karmic users reading this don't need to visit GetDeb.

----------


## Colorado Newb

Thank you so much.  This was the easiest how-to thread I've used so far!  Solved some problems for this newb.

----------


## afrodeity

Video was working okay but now major problems after I installed Openshot. I have all the codecs but a lot of flvs and mp4s not working.

----------


## coldReactive

8.04 issue with winff:



```
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  winff: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.14.1) but 2.12.9-3ubuntu5 is to be installed
         Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.21.6) but 1.20.5-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
E: Broken packages
ian@psumi:~$ sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
libgtk2.0-0 is already the newest version.
```

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> 8.04 issue with winff:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
>   winff: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.14.1) but 2.12.9-3ubuntu5 is to be installed
>          Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.21.6) but 1.20.5-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
> E: Broken packages
> ...


You need to install an older version of WinFF.

----------


## coldReactive

> You need to install an older version of WinFF.


How?

----------


## jakerock

Is there a way to avoid the flickering/choppy video playback of movies without turning off the visual effects? really like those effects :/

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> How?


The instructions are in my howto for those using an older version of Ubuntu. Maybe you didn't change the word "intrepid" to "hardy" before executing it.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Is there a way to avoid the flickering/choppy video playback of movies without turning off the visual effects? really like those effects :/


Which version of Ubuntu are you running and which graphics device do you have?

----------


## coldReactive

> The instructions are in my howto for those using an older version of Ubuntu. Maybe you didn't change the word "intrepid" to "hardy" before executing it.


I saw that now. You may want to use lsb_release or something though just in case someone speeds through these like I did.

----------


## jakerock

> Which version of Ubuntu are you running and which graphics device do you have?


Ubuntu karmic 9.10 on a nvidia 9200m GS card running the latest drivers 190.84

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I saw that now. You may want to use lsb_release or something though just in case someone speeds through these like I did.


That's a good point. I've already done that for the Medibuntu wget instructions. I'll have to see if it works with the echo command too. On my phone at the mo, but I'll be updating my howto soon enough, so I'll try it then.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Ubuntu karmic 9.10 on a nvidia 9200m GS card running the latest drivers 190.84


I'm not sure then. Maybe it's cos you're stuck with a proprietary graphics driver. I know things improved for Intel GPU chipsets. If you install fusion_icon it will be very easy to disable effects temporarily, perhaps when you want to watch a lengthy video or DVD. An icon will appear in the system tray area with useful visual effects options.

----------


## psidrum

after doing a partial upgrade, i cant play any videos anymore,

even Kdenlive was uninstalled, and when i try to install it in synaptec it will not install it and ask for these dependency files

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> after doing a partial upgrade, i cant play any videos anymore,
> 
> even Kdenlive was uninstalled, and when i try to install it in synaptec it will not install it and ask for these dependency files


Why did you perform a partial upgrade? Do you mean a system upgrade or distribution upgrade?

----------


## tiggsy

That's Grrrreat as Tony would say...

I thought at first it was an "almost there" because the first time I tried to play a DVD it was all broken up into semi-random pixels. But when I restarted the software again, it was fine. I got to watch the Pilot episode of House MD off my boxset at last...

Thank you

----------


## Leo Reijnen

Man! That was really helpful! Appreciate it very much!  Leo Reijnen

----------


## tuffs

I downloaded the package to run under Ubuntu 8.4  64 bit .  I get a message saying W: GPG error http://www.debian-multimedia.org etch release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available PUBKEY 07DC563DIF41B907. 
Could you advise me on the steps I should take. Thank you.
IanT

----------


## shpansk

Hey guys,

seeing as all other methods i have seen require a lot of work, i thought id post my solution.

i tested this with youtube, megavideo, various HD trailer sites, youku, all of them worked no probs.

All I really use flash for is videos, so this trick is only really useful if you want to watch fullscreen videos.

I just now discovered a little trick that will enable you to play the videos as if they were directly on your hardisk without having to use the flash plugin directly.

The trick isn't a trick so to speak, its just merely taking advantage of the buffered content that streaming technology utilises to appear to play files without load times.

Everytime you stream a video, ubuntu creates a new file with a corresponding title like 'FlashOCNZcD' in your '/tmp' folder. If you watch the folder, the filesize of the FlashOCNZcD file grows as the buffering bar on the website nears completion. This FlashOCNZcD is your video stream.

The trick is to pause the stream (which still lets the video buffer) and instead of playing the stream in firefox, open the FlashOCNZcD file in vlc!

BINGO !!!

I cant believe I never thought of this before...

Tested on Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty, flash10, firefox 3.0 and VLC .9.9a

----------


## jimbob

> The trick is to pause the stream (which still lets the video buffer) and instead of playing the stream in firefox, open the FlashOCNZcD file in vlc!


  Would it be possible to rip that file to a DVD, or would a format change be necessary?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hey guys,
> 
> seeing as all other methods i have seen require a lot of work, i thought id post my solution.
> 
> i tested this with youtube, megavideo, various HD trailer sites, youku, all of them worked no probs.
> 
> All I really use flash for is videos, so this trick is only really useful if you want to watch fullscreen videos.
> 
> I just now discovered a little trick that will enable you to play the videos as if they were directly on your hardisk without having to use the flash plugin directly.
> ...


Yeah, I've tried that before, but the videos would disappear sometimes as soon as it was 100% buffered. Maybe I didn't pause the playback in Firefox. Anywho, I use the DownloadHelper add-on and highly recommend it.

----------


## shpansk

jimbob>

It's possible to burn the .flv files to dvd, but if you wanted to author a proper dvd you would have to convert the .flv to dvdstandard mpeg2 before burning.

ubuntu-freak>

The files in your /tmp folder get cleared when you move on from the webpage the video was on. Your safest bet is to open up the page, let the buffering of the video complete then make a copy of the file in the /tmp folder before closing firefox or changing website.

Downloading DownloadHelper...

----------


## Clancy_s

I come back to this post after every upgrade - it provides a very convenient way to set up multimedia again.

You're doing a great job, thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## vancousa

Hello to all.  I am new to 9.10 and suddenly am faced with the decision of which Adobe Flash to download.  Does any one know which one from the drop down list? I ge the following selections:
 YUM for Linux
.tar.gz for Linux
.rpm for Linux
.deb for Ubuntu 8.04+

I can only guess that I need the .deb for Ubuntu 8.04+ since I am operating on  Ubuntu 9.10

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hello to all.  I am new to 9.10 and suddenly am faced with the decision of which Adobe Flash to download.  Does any one know which one from the drop down list? I ge the following selections:
>  YUM for Linux
> .tar.gz for Linux
> .rpm for Linux
> .deb for Ubuntu 8.04+
> 
> I can only guess that I need the .deb for Ubuntu 8.04+ since I am operating on  Ubuntu 9.10


The one for Ubuntu. You can install the Flash plug-in within Ubuntu, though, either with my howto or by navigating to YouTube and letting Firefox installl it. Also, you can install it with Add/Remove or Synaptic. No need to install it from the Adobe website.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I come back to this post after every upgrade - it provides a very convenient way to set up multimedia again.
> 
> You're doing a great job, thank you.


Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## tomski

how about a 'quick and snappy section for LISTENING TO MUSIC

----------


## TWO

> I come back to this post after every upgrade - it provides a very convenient way to set up multimedia again.
> 
> You're doing a great job, thank you.


I second that! I've been away from the Linux world for most of the last year so it has been nice to come back and have this thread to refer to!

Keep it up!  :Very Happy: 

TWO

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> how about a 'quick and snappy section for LISTENING TO MUSIC


What do you mean? Part 1 sets you up for that.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I second that! I've been away from the Linux world for most of the last year so it has been nice to come back and have this thread to refer to!
> 
> Keep it up! 
> 
> TWO


Thanks. Good to see you back as well.  :Smile:

----------


## jamesisin

Any audio experts want to take a crack at my 9.10/Rhythmbox problem?

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326861

Basically, Rb jumps from song to song very rapidly. No other audio application is being affected and PA doesn't seem to be the culprit (nor does gstreamer for that matter). I'm stumped and really could use a solution.

----------


## acreech

this is a great guide that I have used several times, but I can't seem to get videos to play on cnn.com. the video I am trying to play is at http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/hea....bad.tests.cnn

I have tried to use both suggestion in the guide for videos, neither seems to work for me. Is there another way to do this?


Thanks

andy

----------


## jamesisin

I don't often have good experiences on CNN's site (on all platforms).  Running 8.10 and Opera I do get video/audio playback but the video in the link you provided is stuttery.

----------


## acreech

Thanks for the response. Atleast I know that it isn't just me that has a hard time with cnn. I will get it when it moves to youtube. Thanks

----------


## yester64

Hi, great guide. I really mean it.  :KDE Star: 

I only have one problem and i am not sure how i can solve it.
If i want to open .wmv files i get an error saying ' data-stream error'.
Should i reinstall everything or is there are more specific way to close this problem?
I have ubuntu 9.10 64bit running and followed this guide and i don't recall any errors really. Everything else works great as it supposed to.

----------


## emeraldgirl08

> this is a great guide that I have used several times, but I can't seem to get videos to play on cnn.com. the video I am trying to play is at http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/hea....bad.tests.cnn
> 
> I have tried to use both suggestion in the guide for videos, neither seems to work for me. Is there another way to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> andy


My video plays fine. The frame-rate could use a little help but for the most part I see the video fine. 

What kind of graphics card do you have?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi, great guide. I really mean it. 
> 
> I only have one problem and i am not sure how i can solve it.
> If i want to open .wmv files i get an error saying ' data-stream error'.
> Should i reinstall everything or is there are more specific way to close this problem?
> I have ubuntu 9.10 64bit running and followed this guide and i don't recall any errors really. Everything else works great as it supposed to.


Have you installed the OpenShot video editor? Or maybe just have its PPA in your sources.list file? One of its dependencies has been screwing up WMV playback in Karmic.

----------


## gakon77

Great tutorial. Easy to understand and really useful.
Thank you.

----------


## yester64

> Have you installed the OpenShot video editor? Or maybe just have its PPA in your sources.list file? One of its dependencies has been screwing up WMV playback in Karmic.


Hi, sorry for the delay.
No, nothing with that name. can you give me some input on this?

----------


## Roger Allott

> *UBUNTU FAMILY 8.10+ USERS ONLY*
> 
> *LAPTOP TOUCHPAD*
> 
> Using a laptop? If your cursor shoots off all over the place when you type and seemingly clicks on things without your consent, have no fear, you can disable it's click function while typing in a few simple steps. First of all, execute the following command in the terminal:
> 
> *gksudo gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi*
> 
> Next, copy and paste the following text into the empty document:
> ...


Is this very useful trick (from the OP) still correct for karmic, now that hal has apparently been deprecated?

----------


## laeg_

Hello

Great guide, very much appreciated, not least for stopping Rhythmbox searching for a suitable codec and failing to find it on each run. That said I do now plan to investigate Audacious upon your recommendation.

I do have but one problem: although Flash on Youtube works per se the audio does not. All other audio appears to work seamlessly. Sometimes when I first open Firefox with a Youtube tab stored from _save and quit_ it will tantalisingly play audio for a few seconds but then fades out over the next 21 seconds or so.

I have followed your guide and the troubleshooting section verbatim.

Before finding it I had tried the troubleshooting steps outlined here  although I didn't have an _/etc/firefox/firefoxrc_ file let alone an _/etc/firefox/_ dir so I created both and also stuck the file in _/etc/firefox-3.0_ and _/etc/firefox-3.5_

If relevant this is a fresh install of 9.10 on my / partition although I kept my /home partition untouched. I took the Gecko route. Firefox version 3.5.5.

----------


## izak

> ADOBE FLASH PLAYER
> 
> [...]
> 
> UBUNTU FAMILY 8.04+ USERS ONLY
> 
> [...]
> 
> 32/64-bit Users: Alternatively, 32-bit users can download the Tar archive from the same link provided above and follow my instructions below. If you're a 64-bit Ubuntu user, download the Tar archive of the 64-bit Flash Player plug-in from the bottom of *this page* to your desktop.


Please fix the link on the first post relating to flash 64 bit download. I struggled for a half hour before realising that I was working with the 32 bit version. After reading this post, I realised that (if the provided link ever worked) Adobe must have changed the link to 

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flas...r10_64bit.html

----------


## almigi

Hey, just wanted to say thank you for a great guide.

----------


## DachaArh

I have some problems with audio, can't record from mixer, or wav, so I wanted to install all required stuff from here, and then to see what to do next....

But I'm stuck almost at begging, *don't know how to agree with java sun terms*, that show up in terminal, so I can't contunie... *please help*...

see screenshot, you can't press that OK at the end, and I don't see anywhere in text, what to press to continue...

----------


## yester64

> I have some problems with audio, can't record from mixer, or wav, so I wanted to install all required stuff from here, and then to see what to do next....
> 
> But I'm stuck almost at begging, *don't know how to agree with java sun terms*, that show up in terminal, so I can't contunie... *please help*...
> 
> see screenshot, you can't press that OK at the end, and I don't see anywhere in text, what to press to continue...


Try the TAB key. You should be able to select it then

----------


## DachaArh

did it, thanks alot

----------


## projectbronco

Thanks for the easy write up. I just did a fresh install of Jaunty and this made everything SO much easier!

----------


## JauntyJack

Oops. I followed all those instructions at the top of the thread and now have major problems. Is there an elegant roll-back? Or should I just do a clean re-install of Karmic?

If so, I have the Live CD. How do I execute the install?

----------


## VMC

I now get: 

```
Err http://packages.medibuntu.org free/non-free Packages             
  404  Not Found
```

Trying this with lucid. Changed to reflect either lucid or karmic. Either way I get the above 404 error.

----------


## imkidd

Thanks for the how-to guide, now I have a better idea on where to get started with video editing and other various multimedia applications.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## MikeinVA

I would like to thank those who have put this video section together, it has been a huge help. I am new to Linux and Ubuntu was recommended to me by a friend. I think it is great and now my streaming video works great, thanks to the information in this post. 

I have a new problem and would like to find info or be pointed in the right direction to fix Firefox. It somehow crashed. I tried re-downloading it, but when I click on the icon nothing happens. Can someone point in to where I can find info on removing it, and reinstalling it? Thanks a bunch!

Mike

----------


## MikeinVA

P.S. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10. I like it a lot more!

Mike

----------


## ThePinkWitch

Hi, I first wanted to say thankyou for this "how to guide". I did all the things for Ubuntu Karmic Koala that was recommended, but when I restarted I had no compiz fusion effects so I went to the appearance/ visual effects box and it is on "None" and won't let me check "extra". I think I have affected the graphics driver somehow. I'm getting really frustrated with not knowing how to find stuff. how do I find and reinstall graphic driver? I'm obviously a Linux beginner so please be patient  :Smile:  Thanks for any help. 
(I had the out of the box drivers for my ATI card that was with 9.10 install. It worked ok and I had the "extra" checked before I did the mediubuntu stuff).

----------


## AlexanderDGreat

Hi, what's the difference of following this tutorial to play basic multimedia in Ubuntu, for example, mp3, mp4, mpeg, etc... VERSUS installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi, what's the difference of following this tutorial to play basic multimedia in Ubuntu, for example, mp3, mp4, mpeg, etc... VERSUS installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?


Not much, if you just follow the first section, but that's just Part 1 of a big howto.  Although, my install commands in Part 1 install everything the *buntu-restricted-extras meta-package installs, plus a bit more.

----------


## rocksblues

Hi,
I have a Gateway laptop with an ATI graphics card. I have been trying to use the s-video out to my TV. I hit the fn+F4 key and I can see ubuntu 9.10 starting to boot on my TV, right before the login screen it reverts back to the normal laptop screen and I can't seem to figure out how to get the s-video to work, any help would be great!

----------


## AlexanderDGreat

@ubuntu-freak - thanks for answering. I just wondering if I'm missing something out. Thanks for an excellent tutorial!  :Smile:

----------


## rudedcam

i get this error what do i do? and how do i do it?


```
sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update
--2010-01-05 10:10:02--  http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list
Resolving www.medibuntu.org... 87.98.242.110
Connecting to www.medibuntu.org|87.98.242.110|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 280 [text/plain]
Saving to: `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list'

100%[===================================================================================>] 280         --.-K/s   in 0s      

2010-01-05 10:10:02 (17.1 MB/s) - `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list' saved [280/280]

Get:1 http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg [189B]
Ign http://dl.google.com stable/non-free Translation-en_CA
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release.gpg
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Translation-en_CA
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Translation-en_CA
Get:2 http://dl.google.com stable Release [2540B]
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release.gpg
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Translation-en_CA
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/universe Translation-en_CA
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Translation-en_CA
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release.gpg
Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Translation-en_CA
Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free Translation-en_CA
Ign http://dl.google.com stable Release
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Translation-en_CA
Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Translation-en_CA
Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Translation-en_CA
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release.gpg
Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Translation-en_CA
Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Translation-en_CA
Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe Translation-en_CA
Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Translation-en_CA
Get:3 http://dl.google.com stable/non-free Packages [1010B]
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/universe Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/universe Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Sources
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free Packages
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Sources
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Sources
Fetched 3739B in 0s (3841B/s)
Reading package lists...
W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A040830F7FAC5991
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
Reading package lists...
Building dependency tree...
Reading state information...
medibuntu-keyring is already the newest version.
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libdns45 libswfdec-0.8-0
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Get:1 http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg [189B]
Ign http://dl.google.com stable/non-free Translation-en_CA
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release.gpg
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Translation-en_CA
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Translation-en_CA
Get:2 http://dl.google.com stable Release [2540B]
Ign http://dl.google.com stable Release
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/universe Translation-en_CA
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Translation-en_CA
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release.gpg
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Translation-en_CA
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release.gpg
Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Translation-en_CA
Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free Translation-en_CA
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Translation-en_CA
Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Translation-en_CA
Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Translation-en_CA
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release.gpg
Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Translation-en_CA
Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Translation-en_CA
Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe Translation-en_CA
Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Translation-en_CA
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/universe Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release
Get:3 http://dl.google.com stable/non-free Packages [1010B]
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/universe Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Sources
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free Packages
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Sources
Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe Sources
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Packages
Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Sources
Fetched 3739B in 1s (3340B/s)
Reading package lists...
W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A040830F7FAC5991
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
```

how do i get this "PUBkey"?
thanks

----------


## daudag

Hi, thanks for the manual. 
I've done all the instructions, but I get no sound from flash. This is inside chrome and firefox, so it must be a configuration issue.

In *about:config* in firefox I found the entry *extensions.fmc.deva* with _/dev/dsp1_ As mentioned in other threads,  this must be for _oss_.
But I am using _alsa, pulseaudio and jack_. I don't find a matching for hw:1,0 which is in alsa and jack the working sound device.

Please, can someone tell me the correct syntax for this entry?

Thanks

Hans

----------


## perspectoff

The original post should be taken off sticky, as it is now outdated and wrong for current distributions.

----------


## jamesisin

> The original post should be taken off sticky, as it is now outdated and wrong for current distributions.


Really?  Because I just used it to do two new installations of 9.10.

----------


## madtownmike1

Worked great for kubuntu 9.10. Thanks  :Razz:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> The original post should be taken off sticky, as it is now outdated and wrong for current distributions.


Is that so? Please explain how it's outdated and wrong for current releases.

----------


## jvanloonofagej

I've been trying for a couple of weeks to get  a Tascam US-122 working in 9.10.  Side benefit is that with fresh CD installs of everything, I now have RTK working properly on my HP DV6000 lappy, and that's making me happy (8 ms latency!!!).  

I've followed the advice on the alsa page and the ubuntu help page for tascam US122.  It took me a few tries, but I've finally got the green light on on my US-122.  The device is recognized by PulseAudio as an input device (although not an output device... but I care less about that).  But I just can't get any sound coming into the computer.

Any help?  Does anyone still have one of these old tanks?

Thanks,

J

----------


## Sodear

Question relating to Troubleshooting and QuickTime from newbie.
Problem with Quicktime video: followed instruction to replace QuickTime Plugin 7.4.5 with 7.0 / 7:$ but this is not recognized by Firefox which still shows 7.4.5 in Firefox/Edit/Preferences/Applications.
I am not clear where I should enter the suggested line "rm $ HOME/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat  
Is this to be entered in Terminal? should sudo precede it?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Question relating to Troubleshooting and QuickTime from newbie.
> Problem with Quicktime video: followed instruction to replace QuickTime Plugin 7.4.5 with 7.0 / 7:$ but this is not recognized by Firefox which still shows 7.4.5 in Firefox/Edit/Preferences/Applications.
> I am not clear where I should enter the suggested line "rm $ HOME/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat  
> Is this to be entered in Terminal? should sudo precede it?


That advice was for older versions of Ubuntu. I'm gonna remove some tips from that section soon. 

Which version of Ubuntu are you running? What kinda problems are you having with Quicktime movies?

----------


## Sodear

Thanks for response.  I'm running Version 9.1 
After following your instruction for playing streaming video, I returned to the point 'click here' which brought up a QuickTime trailer page: but could not play any of them.  A bar would appear below the video screen and would appear to be loading till 100% but then the play button had no effect.  Another set of control buttons, more or less grayed out with a run arrow also appeared below, but no joy there either.
However I could play streaming video from MSNBC and YouTube with no problem.

Maybe the following is a new thread, maybe not:  while waiting for a response to my first question below, I did as directed to enable DVD playing.  CD rom worked fine, but could not get DVD to play at all.  Went to bed.  This morning I noticed a no entry sign in the top right of the bar, after the date.  I had three broken packages.  Followed the right click directions and located the three broken packages.  They are libxine1-misc-plugin, mplayer, and mplayer-nogue.  I also got an invitation to install updates, after which I was informed that 'not all changes and updates succeeded' .  From what I can make out of the message which I did copy in its entirety (painfully) is :
kdebase - runtime is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing kmplayer - dependency problems - left unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problem  prevent configurationof gecko media player
gecko depends upon gnome mplayer (>=0.9.8) however, gnome player is not configured yet.  And finally 'errors were encountered while processing:
libxine1-misc plugins
mplayer-nogui
libexine1
mplayer
phonon-backend-xine
kdbase-runtime
kdbase-runtime-bin-kde4
gnome mplayer
khelpcenter4
kmplayer
gecko mediaplayer.

That seems to be more than 3 broken packages and at this point, I of course am totally lost.  What do I do about the 3 broken packages : delete, re-install?  It seems I have to install the gnome media player first and I would appreciate directions for that.  I thought gnome was just a desktop package for showing the desktop.
sodear
ps apologies for long post and by the way my original questions is still open.

----------


## Sodear

> That advice was for older versions of Ubuntu. I'm gonna remove some tips from that section soon. 
> 
> Which version of Ubuntu are you running? What kinda problems are you having with Quicktime movies?


Correction to recent post #1470 responding to yr post # `1468 --should have previewed before posting: instead of the happy face in the message please read (>=0.9.8)

----------


## Sodear

> That advice was for older versions of Ubuntu. I'm gonna remove some tips from that section soon. 
> 
> Which version of Ubuntu are you running? What kinda problems are you having with Quicktime movies?


keyboard glitch: please read open bracket >=zero point nine point eight close bracket
sodear

----------


## The Judderman

Again, thank you for this How To. 
I've recently bought a new laptop and have installed 64-bit Ubuntu. I followed the how to and all went well, except Flash. I stupidly then searched other posts/forums for help to no avail!

Then I thought to look at the bottom of your post and saw that you have a solution. I followed it to the letter and behold, Flash is now working perfectly!!!

Thank you so much for your invaluable help. I come back to this post again and again!!!!

The Judderman

----------


## omskates

> Again, thank you for this How To. I followed it to the letter and behold, Flash is now working perfectly!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for your invaluable help. I come back to this post again and again!!!!
> 
> The Judderman


I second that, I've been very dependant on this well maintained and excellent how to!!

----------


## rbaleksandar

I don't know if you're old, all wrinkled, ugly without an ear and eye, with acne on the face with the size of moon crates and a guy. All I know is that I love you.  :Very Happy:  This HOWTO saved me a lot of time and it works (at least everything I've done so far). btw VLC is also a good alternative to MPlayer Media Player. But MPlayer is pretty good. And I love the fact that it shows when its buffering along with stats like percentage and KB/MBs downloaded so far. Again - you're awesome and totally cool. It's very good to know that there are people who spend time helping newbies.  :Wink:

----------


## brucewagner

Please forgive this newbie question. 

Can I simply take a free install of Ubuntu 9.10, not install any proprietary video driver, and then...

Follow this Complete Multimedia How To step by step instructions for installing proprietary codecs for video, etc... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 

THEN, use remastersys to create a real live ISO file of a disk image of a Live CD with Install. ... for this complete configured-for-all-media install....??

Really? ?

Also, how BIG will this ISO file be? Will it fit onto a DVD?

----------


## brucewagner

Someone asked me...




> That's a lot of work when you could simply use Linux Mint and have all that work done for you already.


That is exactly what I was planning to do....
BUT.....
I learned more about Mint.
It concerns me greatly that Mint is veering away from it's Ubuntu roots.
Mint is changing the names of many packages..  from xxxxxx-ubuntu to xxxxxx-mint 
This scares me because...  in the future I can see more and more conflicts, and more and more problems and incompatibilities... because Mint is no longer Ubuntu.
I've already run across two cases in forums where this has already caused incompatibilities.  I don't need any new incompatibilities in my life, Trust Me!   :Smile: 

*QUESTION TO ALL:*

Why doesn't someone take a brand new fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10, then (without installing any proprietary video drivers), follow this *Comprehensive Multimedia & Video Howto* tutorial ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 ), then use the *remasterys* tool ( http://www.geekconnection.org/remast...ersystool.html ) ....to create a brand new Live CD with its own Install icon...

Installing from that ISO disk image would simply give you:  *Ubuntu 9.10 + Comprehensive Multimedia & Video Howto Pre-Installed*

Won't someone create this?   We could all then just download that ISO instead of Ubuntu's ISO, and be done with all this.

It could be hosted in China, on your DropBox, RapidShare, .... or a TORRENT... Yeah!  A Torrent would be best!!

Then.... Instead of pointing newbies (those who can barely work a mouse) to THIS long-*** thread of a weekend-long recipe into madness...  We could just point them to a torrent for the Ubuntu 9.10 ISO which INCLUDES all this media PRE-INSTALLED...  (without having to drop Ubuntu and go to an altogether different distro, like Mint)...

----------


## brucewagner

Does anyone know if there's any difference - or pros & cons - of following this How To --versus-- just installing Super OS (formerly known as Super Ubuntu) ?  See http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS

----------


## fatdadkev

An outstanding post and I was one of the many who due to one reason or another had lost the ability to view NASA TV.

I followed your Part 2/5 audio and video streaming but used option 2 i.e mplayer plugin.
Having installed gecko earlier in my attempts to cure the problem I removed it (with still no NASA TV) but followed your post, removing the other  plugins and re-establishing the mplayer one.

I'm sure part of the key to the solution was your configuration settings for mplayerplug-in.conf (as you suggested I edited the version in /etc), re-started the browser and it works like a dream.

Your solution worked with Ubuntu 9.10 and Firefox 3.5.7 i.e latest versions so it's an exceptional post with a 5 minute fix to a problem that has been an issue to many people for many many months.

----------


## brucewagner

For those who don't want to bother with all of this, there's now a company that does all this for you.... which should be especially useful for grandma's computer, the sister-in-law's laptop, cousin's, etc.  See http://bredtech.com

----------


## jimbob

> For those who don't want to bother with all of this, there's now a company that does all this for you....


So do Apple and Microsoft but you have to part with some $$.

----------


## wetinwales

Great tutorial. Like the way it refers to possible error messages and solutions. Great to learn from.

I am using Cinelerra 4.1 which plays the 1920x1080 .MOV straight from a Canon 5DMKII dslr camera. 
Problem is audio does not load to timeline. I guess that Cinelerra or my machine doesn't have 'sowt' codec ???

can anyone guide me?

Thanks.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> For those who don't want to bother with all of this, there's now a company that does all this for you.... which should be especially useful for grandma's computer, the sister-in-law's laptop, cousin's, etc.  See http://bredtech.com


That's your company, right? I've seen your blog and site. I think a minimum of $179 is a bit steep for a copy of Ubuntu with restricted packages pre-installed, when people could simply follow this howto or install Super OS, Linux Mint, etc and not pay anything at all.

----------


## brucewagner

> That's your company, right? I've seen your blog and site. I think a minimum of $179 is a bit steep for a copy of Ubuntu with restricted packages pre-installed, when people could simply follow this howto or install Super OS, Linux Mint, etc and not pay anything at all.


Yes.  It is my little start-up venture.  But, no.  The cost is not for the software.  All the software is free FOSS, of course.  It's just highly tweaked out.   Of course, you can install and configure all of it yourself.  It's all free.   The $179 is for the installation of it, the training, the customized video documentation for it, and... most importantly, one years unlimited tech support.  

The unlimited tech support, obviously, is the premo piece that everyone would love to give their family members, grandma, sister-in-law, dad, etc., etc...  so they don't have to call YOU for support.    :Smile: 

Unlimited tech support is not something you can download free.   :Wink:  

( Canonical sells it too. )

----------


## altheablue

Thank you *so* much for this. I'm on my 2nd day as a Linux user and my one sanity requirement was to get my soma.fm working. Now I am happy; Ubuntu rocks; all is good.  :Mr. Green:   :Wink:

----------


## John Krow

My motivation for using this thread was to attempt to overcome choppy play in  youtube videos, a problem I'm having whether I'm viewing them in flash in firefox 3.6, or embedded in youtube's html5 beta using chrome.

Using the 'PREPARATION' section, I had trouble enabling the mediabuntu repository; using either the quick or manual methods produces an error msg complaining of a lack of the correct public key.

 So, I tried the instructions viz. adobe flash in the 'TROUBLESHOOTING' section, and this seemed initially to make some improvement but i suspect this may only have been a placebo effect. Still too choppy for me to follow my favourite sport (Sumo) on Youtube however. 

Reading through the thread I came across the post on Envy which sounded like something worth trying. Installing and running it in the terminal, i uninstalled both detected drivers and reinstalled from the list generated by the application. On rebooting, Ubuntu tells me I'm now in low graphics mode and that it can't detect a device. The options presented won't work, ie I can't reload a saved or default config, run the desktop in low-graphics mode and it won't even give me a command line, just a static cursor with no prompt. I'm having to boot from the Live CD to post this.

Can anyone suggest a solution short of backing up my data and re-installing Koala?

----------


## AlexanderDGreat

@John Krow - you have to reinstall your drivers, what's your 3D driver card?

----------


## John Krow

> @John Krow - you have to reinstall your drivers, what's your 3D driver card?


The shell command 


> lspci | grep VGA


 returns


> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)


Don't forget I'm booting from the CD, I expect I'll be cd'ing into the hard drive directories and may have to alter permissions with sudo and chmod commands?
This seems relevant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video

----------


## AlexanderDGreat

Oh so you're using an integrated video card? Does it come with 3D support? The link you gave will just do exactly, what in your login says, to fix the low-resolution Ubuntu Karmic by reconfiguring xorg, only it's more technical.

I'm no expert at this topic, but the reason I asked you is because before this happened to me. I'm using a 3D card Nvidia 5500, that I messed up, so I uninstalled all Proprietary 3D drivers, went to the site of Nvidia, searched for the driver in Linux, followed their instruction, reboot, then walah! It was fixed.

----------


## impert

Lucid Lynx users may find that the installation stumbles with the message: "Can't find package ia32-sun-java6-bin"
You can get it by enabling the karmic multiverse source (sudo gedit apt-get sources.list, copy the lucid entry, changing "lucid" to "karmic"),then


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install -f ia32-sun-java6-bin/karmic
```

You may also have to use install -f  /karmic for gecko-mediaplayer. 
Maybe it's a good idea to remove the karmic entry afterwards.
I've used this thread over a dozen times and it's gone like clockwork until now - well, that's what you get for using development branch stuff.
Thanks, ubuntu-freak, for a great job.

----------


## fallenshadow

I can't wait until the day I will see a user friendly guide that shows you how to do things the GUI way.

Whats the point of Linux having a GUI if all these guides are full of command line input??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I can't wait until the day I will see a user friendly guide that shows you how to do things the GUI way.
> 
> Whats the point of Linux having a GUI if all these guides are full of command line input??


If you wanna do it the slow and inefficient way that's your business. Ubuntu has wizards for when you click on songs, videos, or try to view flash videos, etc. Failing that,  you could try Mint, which has the restricted multimedia packages pre-installed.

----------


## hansdown

> If you wanna do it the slow and inefficient way that's your business. Ubuntu has wizards for when you click on songs, videos, or try to view flash videos, etc. Failing that, sod off and try Mint and keep out of my thread.


Ouch! O.K.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Ouch! O.K.


It's not so "ouch" now.  :Smile: 

I'm not sure why you responded, though, as it wasn't directed at you. I just don't want highly negative posts in here that aren't even support questions.

----------


## gambothell

I have a new Acer Laptop and the DVD drive would not play a video in Totem, VLC or XINE. I went through these instructions and almost gave up. When I hit the very bottom section where I was instructed to check the DVD region, bingo. It was not set for North America. Following the instructions did the job. I would never have thought of this one or figured it out.

A BIG THANK YOU FOR THIS GREAT ASSISTANCE. :Capital Razz:

----------


## brucewagner

A legal way to mass distribute ALL the media codecs, players, etc. 

It's The One Button installer for any version of Ubuntu.  Wanna try it?

Tell me your feedback, OK? 

It's here:  http://short.to/18ric 

I'm here:  bruce@brucewagner.com

----------


## AldenIsZen

I used the Flash troubleshooting section and I had to replace "*adobe-flashplugin*" with "*flashplugin-installer*". I hope this helps someone, and this can be updated. Thanks...

----------


## jfg69

Do I get a bill for 179 bucks at the end?...  :Wink: 

How 'bout a little more info before some nOOb runs this and has no clue how to fix it?





> A legal way to mass distribute ALL the media codecs, players, etc. 
> 
> It's The One Button installer for any version of Ubuntu.  Wanna try it?
> 
> Tell me your feedback, OK? 
> 
> It's here:  http://short.to/18ric 
> 
> I'm here:  bruce@brucewagner.com

----------


## brucewagner

We all know, by now, that some of us have a fatal allergy to command line. 

Yes, it may be irrational.  But, the consequences are real. 

For those who fear the command line, we have created.....

The new, "The One Button" tool, is a super simple program. 

It places an icon of a big red button on your desktop. 

Talk about an easy GUI method....

Click it, and it clearly tells you what it's about to install.  You must click OK that you Agree before it does anything. 

When complete, it asks you if you want it to delete itself. 

What it installs is: realplayer, flash, and all the media codecs in medibuntu repository.

It works for every version of Ubuntu (every named version for which medibuntu has repos. )

The source code is there too.   Just extract it from the deb file, if you like.

This is the alpha "release candidate"....  The final version will only have the legal "I Agree" language slightly improved. 

Let me know what you think.   Tell me your feedback, OK? 

   It's here: http://short.to/18ric

   I'm here: bruce@brucewagner.com

----------


## jfg69

Ill be installing Ultimate Edition 2.5 on a friends box today. I'll try it out and report back.. but you might want to start a seperate thread instead of hijacking this one.

----------


## dld521

These instructions are great; thanks very much.  There is one character that needs changing because of an update.  "libk3b2-extracodecs" no longer exists; changing the "2" to "6" makes the command run perfectly.  As far as I can tell, that particular reference exists only in the Kubuntu (32 & 64) instructions. :Very Happy:

----------


## brucewagner

Since Ubuntu cannot legally play MP3, nor a host of other non-free formats / codecs,..... in the USA,.... what I WOULD love to see the Ubuntu Store sell is:  a COMPLETE multimedia license,  along with all the proprietary codecs, for use LEGALLY within the USA.  But it needs to cost $0.99 ........or $3.99 at the very most. 

This would help the widespread adoption of Ubuntu on the desktop in this country more than any other single decision / partnership Canonical could make. 

The number one complaint from tech reporters and reviewers, time after time, is always the same:  media, flash, Java, DVD, MP3, etc.... "don't work"..... out of the box. 

The purchase of the $0.99 multimedia license, and installation of all such codecs, is so important,  it SHOULD be included in the actual INSTALLATION process. 

Imagine 100 times more Ubuntu  users from this one simple change.

And no more "gray areas", legally,  for users in Intellectual Property "Police States", like USA.

----------


## kmsalex

2 simple things to do
first


```
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
```

then look in the software center for vlc media player.
now you should be able to play just about any format of media.

----------


## brucewagner

What's the difference between: 

     ubuntu-restricted-extras

....and medibuntu?

----------


## tiggsy

I have to say a big thanks for this howto. I keep it on my subscribed threads list, and every time I do a major upgrade I come back, and it all works again. Brilliant!

----------


## Gentex

Another voice in the chorus of thanks for this write-up.  I had been trying (off and on) for a few months to get DVD playback working on my ubuntu machines until finding this thread.  Within 15-20 minutes, I had my new machine all set up and playing DVDs with no problems.  Thank you so much for your time and effort.

Gentex

----------


## Frudo

This tutorial deserve a big thumbs up!

i have followed a couple of steps for the known flash problem. I was able to watch and listen flash pages with a manual control. lately i started using compiz , installed and performed lots of updates, This is a dell vostro , ubuntu karmic 64 bit, i realized i can no longer control flash say youtube, is a big fat pause. can be controlled by keyboard, space and arrows.  I have purged the Mozilla codec (swfdec) by snaptics, then reinstalled flash and updated as for the tutorial. Still the same , i cant control sound or full screen nor skip.
Can i ask for some brains ?

----------


## Frudo

After much more reading again , i was able to get  it back to normal . Its strange that didnt work first time. As suggested , completely viped the flash, reinstalled again with the command provided. restarted , checked swf.. once more , performed updates by update manager. restarted , flash is back to my control , i donno what i missed last time , but any way , thanks alot for he tutorial again.
Frudo

----------


## Warprunner

A VERY VERY nice piece of work and I can't thank you enough. I trashed my installation and am rebuilding things. This saved me COUNTLESS hours! Thank you!
Warprunner :KDE Star:

----------


## ubunlove

This thread is exactly what i have been looking for. Thanks a lot for this. I believe my ubuntu skills will improve after i finish reading this guide. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Laxman_prodigy

*wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
OK
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the list directory*


On entering that command, it pops up like this. What am I doing wrong here?

----------


## Laxman_prodigy

*Why is it not able to install? It installed partly and when I ran it again it says this:*

sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ia32-libs ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea6-plugin libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar
[sudo] password for laxman: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
Package libflashsupport is not installed, so not removed
Package mozilla-plugin-gnash is not installed, so not removed
Package swfdec-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
alsa-oss is already the newest version.
faac is already the newest version.
faad is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version.
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse is already the newest version.
libmp3lame0 is already the newest version.
libmp3lame0 set to manually installed.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  ca-certificates-java cabextract flashplugin-installer gsfonts-x11
  icedtea-6-jre-cacao java-common lib32asound2 lib32bz2-1.0 lib32gcc1
  lib32ncurses5 lib32nss-mdns lib32stdc++6 lib32v4l-0 lib32z1
  libaccess-bridge-java libaccess-bridge-java-jni libamrnb3 libamrwb3
  libc6-i386 libjline-java nspluginwrapper openjdk-6-jre-headless
  openjdk-6-jre-lib rhino sun-java6-jre ttf-liberation
  ttf-mscorefonts-installer tzdata-java ubuntu-restricted-extras w64codecs
Suggested packages:
  xulrunner-1.9 konqueror-nsplugins msttcorefonts ttf-bitstream-vera
  ttf-dejavu ttf-xfree86-nonfree xfs equivs lib32asound2-plugins
  libjline-java-doc sun-java6-fonts ttf-kochi-gothic ttf-sazanami-gothic
  ttf-kochi-mincho ttf-sazanami-mincho ttf-telugu-fonts ttf-oriya-fonts
  ttf-kannada-fonts ttf-bengali-fonts rhino-doc sun-java6-plugin
  ia32-sun-java6-plugin ttf-arphic-uming mplayer
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  ca-certificates-java cabextract flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
  gsfonts-x11 ia32-libs ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea-6-jre-cacao icedtea6-plugin
  java-common lib32asound2 lib32bz2-1.0 lib32gcc1 lib32ncurses5 lib32nss-mdns
  lib32stdc++6 lib32v4l-0 lib32z1 libaccess-bridge-java
  libaccess-bridge-java-jni libamrnb3 libamrwb3 libc6-i386 libjline-java
  non-free-codecs nspluginwrapper openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless
  openjdk-6-jre-lib rhino sun-java6-jre ttf-liberation
  ttf-mscorefonts-installer tzdata-java ubuntu-restricted-extras unrar
  w64codecs
0 upgraded, 37 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 10.1MB/103MB of archives.
After this operation, 341MB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main libc6-i386 2.10.1-0ubuntu16
  Connection failed
Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse sun-java6-jre 6-15-1
  500  Internal Server Error
Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...tu16_amd64.deb  Connection failed
Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...6-15-1_all.deb  500  Internal Server Error
E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?

----------


## AldenIsZen

What software sources to you have enabled?

----------


## heracles

I have used your routine previously and it always worked in parts. Under the latest Karmic version which was an upgrade from the one before Jaunty. I had to do a lot of fiddling from your base settings to get video to run. Just recently I had occasion to reinstall karmic from scratch i.e. from a formatted disc . After installing I immediately used your routine for video playing. Everything works perfectly no fiddling no tweaking or anything. I will in future always do this. It would seem upgrading one;s Ubuntu version from an earlier one causes problems to you excellent and very easily installed routine. Hence my advice to anyone is before installing your video how-to start with a completely clean Ubuntu installation first.

----------


## Nisal

i was downloading codecs using terminal nd it had stooped from here,why this happend?

----------


## ulriksvensson

I followed this howto and it worked perfectly. However it didn't solve one particular issue I have. I'm using kde4 with ubuntu 9.10 and I can't hear any sound unless I run my music player with sudo. My user is in the audio group. Also, when I "preview" the mp3-file in dolphin the sound works.

I also run Spotify under wine and the works without sudo.

Sound works normal in Gnome but since I prefer kde I would like to have some tips on this issue.

//Ulrik

----------


## ulriksvensson

> I followed this howto and it worked perfectly. However it didn't solve one particular issue I have. I'm using kde4 with ubuntu 9.10 and I can't hear any sound unless I run my music player with sudo. My user is in the audio group. Also, when I "preview" the mp3-file in dolphin the sound works.
> 
> I also run Spotify under wine and the works without sudo.
> 
> Sound works normal in Gnome but since I prefer kde I would like to have some tips on this issue.
> 
> //Ulrik


Solved this by following this.

----------


## dondecap

hi people,
I'm don and faily new to linux, I have used 'red hat' in the past,
my prob is that my webcam and built in mike [hercules glass optic] are not seen by the system. [using the latest version]
 it is a 'usb' cam and I have installed the common 50x ...something like that driver but to no avail.
 what comand lines may be needed to rectifie this please.
regards
don

----------


## F W Adams

Hi, I was having trouble with this link where it says "Access Website Arcive, in Windows Media Player Format"
http://www.capitolconnection.net/cap...FTCwebcast.htm

To try and fix the problem I tried this How To, which seems very comprehensive and I can see it's been useful to many others. Had no trouble executing all the instructions. Even after resetting the machine it still just opens a new window, displays various data but won't play. I'm using 8.04. Could someone just try the link and see if it works for them? Anyone any other ideas? Thanks in advance.

----------


## jimbob

Works for me, however I tried it using Mint 9.10 which should be the same as the Ubuntu 9.10 release.
I'll try it later on one of my Ubuntu systems but I don't have anything with 8.04 on it.

----------


## JohnE1

Really appreciate all the time and effort you put into this HOW-TO. Thank you!!!!

I have 1 request: Please add a section on setting up MIDI.

The Ubuntu Community MIDI docs seem to be out-dated.

1) It is no longer necessary to (install and) use Wine to decompress archived soundfiles.

The following page: http://www.melodymachine.com/sfark.htm
contains a link to: http://www.melodymachine.com/files/sfarkxtc_lx86.tar.gz

I downloaded and untarred it with no problem. I have yet to use it, but when I do, I'll try to remember to return here and let you know the outcome.

2) The repository mentioned for 'eawpatches' doesn't seem to contain 'eawpatches' anymore. After updating the sources.list and verifying it's really there, the file is not found. I did notice there was no key mentioned to insall for the repository, so, maybe this is part of the problem?!

Thanks, again for all the work you have done already!!

John

----------


## Pros_to

Nice post, good job

----------


## JohnE1

> Really appreciate all the time and effort you put into this HOW-TO. Thank you!!!!
> 
> I have 1 request: Please add a section on setting up MIDI.
> 
> The Ubuntu Community MIDI docs seem to be out-dated.
> 
> 1) It is no longer necessary to (install and) use Wine to decompress archived soundfiles.
> 
> The following page: http://www.melodymachine.com/sfark.htm
> ...


As promised, here's my results:

sfark does indeed work; I used it to uncompress some sound files successfully. I ended up using eawpatches. I went to the eawpatches site, added the repository and their keyring from instructions on the 'eawpatches' site. MIDI is working now!

Thanks!

John

----------


## Ichido

I've tried everything but my 9.10 will not play Factory DVDs 
It will play my 'DVD X-COPY' Copies!
When I boot from my PUPPY-4.3 USB Drive, I can Play Factory and Copies of DVDS with the gxine that is in Puppy!
I followed the instructions from ubuntu-freak's post "Comprehensive Multimedia & Video Howto, REVISED ON SATURDAY 28TH NOVEMBER, 2009".
I have Un-installed then reinstalled xgine, gine, VLC, Totem Movie Player, MMovie Player and rebooted, but still no Factory DVD play.
Any advice please?

----------


## jimbob

What messages do you get?

Have you tried VLC player at all?

----------


## Ichido

> What messages do you get?
> 
> Have you tried VLC player at all?


I have tried xgine, gine, VLC, Totem Movie Player, MMovie Player.

The Error Messages from VLC are "Cannot Read Disc", "Cannot Decrypt Disc", "Check to see if disc is blank".

xgine, Movie Player and MMovie Player just Freeze everything and I have to Power-Off and Reboot.

Puppy WILL play both the Factory & Copied Discs with xgine!

Ubuntu WILL only play my Copies.

The same Laptop Playedf Both Factory And Cpoied DVD using 8.04, 8.10 & 9.04!

----------


## Ichido

> What messages do you get?
> 
> Have you tried VLC player at all?


Yes, see my posts.

----------


## jimbob

Check and see if you have libdvdcss2, libdvdnav4 and libdvdread4 installed.

----------


## Ichido

> Check and see if you have libdvdcss2, libdvdnav4 and libdvdread4 installed.


Have *nav4 and *resd4 but missing *css2.
Installed libdvdcss2 and Presto, It Works!
Many Thanks to jimbob !!!

Please Mark Solved.

----------


## voscom

Thank you reassuringlyoffensive,
your tutorial is really perfectly done!

----------


## haddog

Great post

----------


## ubuntubrian

From Sodear's post from January-the same problem that I have. Firefox-3.6 in Karmic 64bit:




> After following your instruction for playing streaming video, I returned to the point 'click here' which brought up a QuickTime trailer page: but could not play any of them. A bar would appear below the video screen and would appear to be loading till 100% but then the play button had no effect. Another set of control buttons, more or less grayed out with a run arrow also appeared below, but no joy there either.


I get the controls and a window in which the quicktime vid should play and nothing happens. I can click the controls but nothing, no matter how long I wait for it to load.
Any help?

----------


## ubuntubrian

I installed mozilla-mplayer as per the how-to and tried again and now I get the mplayer embedded player when I try an Apple trailer. However, clicking on play shows the playlist loading and then "stopped". I can play this test quicktime movie:

http://mac.sillydog.org/qt/mov/embed_s3.php 
but the other 2 test movies on the page will not play.

Maybe this means something?

----------


## ssdt

Great topic, shows everything and now no one can call Linux sucks with media.

----------


## johntempler

I am a relatively new user with Ubuntu 9.10 and Firefox 3.5.8 installed. I had trouble streaming audio from the BBC (Radio 4 - Today) website. I was getting the circle of dots and nothing else was happening. I saw your suggestions about BBC playback. The solution I found was:
in Firefox, go to Tools, Add ons, Plugins. The list (in my case but which is probably common):

DivX webplayer 1.4.0.233
Quick Time 7.2.0
Shockwave Flash 10.0.r32
VLC Multi Media 2.28.2
Windows Media Player Plug-in 10

I found that disabling DivX webplayer, the BBC audio stream suddenly worked.

Hope this is useful.

John

----------


## drewsus

Is there a way to make gecko-mediaplayer download your streams?
mozilla-mplayer (mplayerplug-in.conf) was able to do this (as shown in this tut)

Drew

----------


## klytu

> From Sodear's post from January-the same problem that I have. Firefox-3.6 in Karmic 64bit:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the controls and a window in which the quicktime vid should play and nothing happens. I can click the controls but nothing, no matter how long I wait for it to load.
> Any help?


This tip from Linux Journal may help (it worked for me):

http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/tech-tip-view-apple-movie-trailers-firefox-linux

----------


## rifter

I am hoping to find some insight from this thread.  I realize that bug reports are the best place to put stack traces and such but I think this must be an error arising from something I installed.
What is happening is that gnome-volume-control (the sound preferences) segfaults when I start it.  The applet, which shows in the bar at the top, is fine and sound is still working.  Until very recently all of this worked.
I have been having some weirdness after installing a bunch of fonts (including the appearance applet and firefox crashing, and some apps like xchat having messed up font rendering), so this may be related to that.  I had also recently installed libsdl1.2debian-all; I believe that before I had libsdl1.2debian-alsa installed.  One of the logs is from when I put that library to libsdl1.2debian-esd, when potentially more meaningful errors occurred.  Since that did not work I reinstalled libsdl1.2debian-all for all further traces.  Unfortunately whether I have -esd, -alsa, -pulseaudio, or -all gnome-volume-control still crashes, so I am guessing that this library is not the cause of the problem.  Besides, on a different machine I had installed libsdl1.2debian-esd as part of getting gfceux working and never had this problem.
You will notice I have multiple gdb and valgrind traces.  You can probably ignore all but the last one because what was happening is that as I read the previous traces and noted what libraries, etc needed debug symbols I went and installed them.  The last traces have all possible debug symbols.  Unfortunately even ddeb does not seem to have a debugging symbol package for gnome-media, although I did use the --debug option for gnome-volume-control to give better information.  I also included my .xsession-errors in this tarball.
I was following the following pages in creating this debug report:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace

I look forward to hearing any suggestions as to how I can get this control back or do further troubleshooting.  Unfortunately I did not see anything in these debug traces that seemed helpful to me, but someone who is more used to reading them might notice something.


Edit:
I submitted a bug report for this, but when I was looking into what was going on with my appearance control panel I ran into this bug:


https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...te/+bug/404681

This turns out to be caused by pango-graphite

pango-graphite broke my gnome-volume-control as well as gnome-appearance-properties by causing segfaults.  It also caused xchat to break as far as how it renders fonts (the end of the line would get cut off and some words would be mashed together ... highlighting the line revealed the beginning and end that were cut off) , and, I am sure, caused instability in Firefox (constant crashes just from running it).  Uninstalling pango-graphite fixed the appearance as well as the volume control problem.

This also fixed a problem where the following programs crashed when trying to open or save files (which had started after pango-graphite was installed): gnumeric, openoffice (calc), gimp, kspread
All of those started working again when I uninstalled pango-graphite.

----------


## cheapodonuts

Updating Multimedia & Video packages makes my terminal go blue. 

I'm just going through the instructions from OP (thanx) for Karmic and my terminal flips to java config or something, I get this.



There's an <ok> at the bottom of it, but nothing for me to click on to say go.

Will it work if I just close that terminal and carry on?   :Sad:  :Confused:   Help!

Thanx.  :Smile:

----------


## cheapodonuts

Right.
 Closed the terminal. Went to Synaptic package manager and found the Java items waiting there, and lots of recommended packages. Installed all of them. Then allowed Ubuntu to update all. Then came back and went through the multimedia howto again.
 All sorted now.  :Guitar:  :Guitar:  :Guitar:

----------


## brucewagner

Any differences involved in using this "How To" on Lucid 10.04 ...?

( I'm already running the 32-bit beta-2 of Lucid now.  I will install the Full Release version as soon as it comes out, in 14 days.  It seems to have basically all the same media playback issues at 9.10, as far as I can tell so far. )

----------


## prue

Hi,
Thanks for the big advice. 
I keep trying  to come over to Ubuntu, but there is always frustration with something and for a long time it has been sound. (Often no internet no matter what, too)
 Only mp3 would ever play in some installations, others none.

Now it is working (still no midi files - but at last video plays! :Smile: 
ONLY,,,, the sound is almost non existent even on full volume.  :Sad:  

The system is using hda Intel alc662 but only analog. Pulse doesn't work.
Any advice as to progs to use or other things to check would be greatly appreciated.

Prue

----------


## jimbob

RE: post #1539

That is normal (albeit somewhat confusing).  All you have to do at that point is hit the tab key and the OK will light up red.  Hit enter and you're on your way.

----------


## drreed

from looking over these commands, it seems like this is a comprehensive guide to remove anything related to kde and replace it with gnome. I can't use gnome. I see a lot of g prefixes on things.

I don't know much about desktop environments. Will this break something with 8.10 & kde3?

----------


## VeeDubb

redacted

----------


## Hal1ow3en

I'm having difficulty getting dvd playback to work, I think the problem is failing to connect to the medibuntu packages. 

(try: 3)  http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/f...ntu1_amd64.deb
failed: Connection timed out.
Retrying.

also I fail to connect with
 sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh


Thats just with the preparation section manual method doesn't seem to help either.

I've looked at different methods but none give me success.

----------


## brucewagner

Linux Mint might be 99% compatible with standard Ubuntu,  but I know of at least one application that works on Ubuntu but not on Mint.  It is remastersys. 

Because remastersys is essential to what we do, and because I assume there are other applications which won't work 100% correctly on Mint, we decided to stick with genuine Ubuntu. 

However, the version we use is called SuperOS.  Google it.  It is 100% Ubuntu + all the multimedia stuff done for you. 

If you want 101% of the multimedia stuff, do what we do.  Start with SuperOS and then follow the steps in the "Multimedia How To" in the Ubuntu Forums.  ( this thread )

After that, use remastersys to replicate the entire thing on as many machines as you want.

----------


## walterav

> Linux Mint might be 99% compatible with standard Ubuntu,  but I know of at least one application that works on Ubuntu but not on Mint.  It is remastersys. 
> 
> Because remastersys is essential to what we do, and because I assume there are other applications which won't work 100% correctly on Mint, we decided to stick with genuine Ubuntu. 
> 
> However, the version we use is called SuperOS.  Google it.  It is 100% Ubuntu + all the multimedia stuff done for you. 
> 
> If you want 101% of the multimedia stuff, do what we do.  Start with SuperOS and then follow the steps in the "Multimedia How To" in the Ubuntu Forums.  ( this thread )
> 
> After that, use remastersys to replicate the entire thing on as many machines as you want.


Strange, because remastersys dist option works for me in linuxmint 8.

----------


## brucewagner

> Strange, because remastersys dist option works for me in linuxmint 8.


I read about problems with that.  I read about it in the Remastersys Forums.

----------


## brucewagner

Is anyone else testing the "final freeze" release candidate of Ubuntu Lucid Lynx LTS 10.04  .....?    ( Get it here:   http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2  and see...  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  )

SO FAR...  to my astonishment...  It seems to play all my media...  "out of the box"....   

By that I mean, by following the default links whenever prompted for "Search for Suitable Plugins?"  ....or....  "Search for Suitable Codecs?"   ....and just clicking Yes... Next... Ok... Yeah... Yes... Ok...

And it works!

Can your 9.10 do that....?    I think not.    :Smile: 

Give me some media to test!

YouTube - check
MP3s - check
MP4 movies - check
AVI movies - check
BBC News site videos - check
Adobe Flash Player test side - check
Commercial DVD in Totem Movie Player- check, it works
Commercial DVD in VLC - check, it works Much Better
Commercial DVD ripping using DVDRip - check 
Vimeo.com - check
Ustream.tv - check
Hulu.com - check
Brightcove.com customer properties - check 
NBC.com - "Sorry but we do not support that browser, please use one of these: Windows, Mac"
CBS.com - check
ABC.com - check

What else should I test?

----------


## bance

HI, guys,


Thanks for a great post, worked flawlessly on a new install, on an atom/ ion nettop.

I'm now trying to work through this fix on a much older intel celeron D machine, it has anATI radeon 9550 graphics card.

In section 1, the automatic (quick) method returns errors/timeouts........ So I tried the manual method, ok.... until the install (wget -q....etc)

I get thus far and terminal just hangs!

any ideas anyone?  I'm just into my second day with Linux :Capital Razz: 

TIA Steve.


Thx to Morbius 1..... Apparently medibuntu server is down, so you have to use a mirror

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...30#post9153230

----------


## brucewagner

Any idea yet on whether there are any changes to this How To for Lucid Lynx 10.04...?

----------


## walterav

> Is anyone else testing the "final freeze" release candidate of Ubuntu Lucid Lynx LTS 10.04  .....?    ( Get it here:   http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2  and see...  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  )
> 
> SO FAR...  to my astonishment...  It seems to play all my media...  "out of the box"....   
> 
> By that I mean, by following the default links whenever prompted for "Search for Suitable Plugins?"  ....or....  "Search for Suitable Codecs?"   ....and just clicking Yes... Next... Ok... Yeah... Yes... Ok...
> 
> And it works!
> 
> Can your 9.10 do that....?    I think not.   
> ...


You should check trailers.apple.com, just curious...

----------


## brucewagner

> You should check trailers.apple.com, just curious...


Yes.  It works perfectly.

(However, for some odd reason, the volume defaults to a level of 0 in Sound Preferences, Applications.  But once you increase that volume, it works perfectly.)

----------


## cheapodonuts

> Is anyone else testing the "final freeze" release candidate of Ubuntu Lucid Lynx LTS 10.04  .....?    ( Get it here:   http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2  and see...  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  )
> 
> SO FAR...  to my astonishment...  It seems to play all my media...  "out of the box"....   
> 
> By that I mean, by following the default links whenever prompted for "Search for Suitable Plugins?"  ....or....  "Search for Suitable Codecs?"   ....and just clicking Yes... Next... Ok... Yeah... Yes... Ok...
> 
> And it works!
> 
> Can your 9.10 do that....?    I think not.   
> ...



Liking the sound of that, well done Bruce.
 I've belatedly installed Karmic, and have to confess to being disappointed with the multimedia performance yet again. 
BUT I'M NOT COMPLAINING TOO MUCH, as all this is only available to us via the goodness of heart and enthusiasm of the jolly Linux community folk.  =D> =D>=D>=D>=D>=D> 
  They all deserve a free donut!

----------


## no0ne

Hey, thought everyone needs to see this. There are several high risk vulnerabilities in VLC version 1.0.5 goldeneye and below.

The various vulnerabilities are triggered by a contaminated file, which makes this high risk in my books, since everyone tends to watch some media off or over the net and in most cases the media is hard to verify since signatures are still a rare commodity. Also keep in mind that vlc has browser integration, which i think is installed by default in most cases.

Current mainstream repositories still offer 1.0.2 goldeneye, which is way below from what I've come to expect of Ubuntu.

Here's a link to the advisory.
http://www.videolan.org/security/sa1003.html

and my respective solution, though it needs a repository of it's own:
http://www.getdeb.net/software/VLC - contains a decent version (1.0.6) of VLC mediaplayer.

And finally, a repository for those of you who know what you're doing
http://www.getdeb.net/updates/ubuntu...how_to_install

Some other repos to keep you safe (I know you'll need to find a respective new repo since the release of Lucid is only a couple of days ahead and all, but this should get you on the right track.

Mozilla Daily Builds (Several high risk vulnerabilities recently.)
ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa

Wine
ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa

KDE (For Kubuntu users.)
ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports

Sun Microsystems (VirtualBox)
http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads

----------


## Moozillaaa

Is there a troubleshoot sequence for PVR card capture in VLC? or ANY media player?

I know I have one setting wrong somewhere; this box brings in video (no sound tho') in WindowsMM, and MPC, when XP is booted up...

Help?

----------


## jerrylamos

> Is anyone else testing the "final freeze" release candidate of Ubuntu Lucid Lynx LTS 10.04  .....?


Oh, yes. Time and again.  Still busted as shipped. Lucid 10.04 is unstable on i845 video graphics 2 gHz Celeron and on i830 video graphics IBM Thinkpad.  At random totally unexpected intervals screen goes black and pc is dead.  Period.

Two things to do.  First turn KMS off:
sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
replace "splash" with "i915.modeset=0"
save
sudo update-grub

Second get rid of the very buggy patched intel driver
sudo gedit /etc/X11
key in
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
        Driver          "vesa"
EndSection
save xorg.conf

then reboot.  This ditches a bunch of the tricky new "features" ubuntu is doing.  And "vesa" might not work on all varieties of intel graphics (Ever hear of Intel?  must be a small company no one uses...).

Oh, yes, Karmic is rock solid on my intel pc's....just not Lucid.  They picked the wrong one for LTS from my standpoint.

Jerry

----------


## ilamythest

on the next revision for this tutorial, could you please include a multimedia how-to for l-ubuntu? I really like it, but can't seem to get flash, java and multimedia working in it, and I'm not computer smart enough to figure it out without some copy and paste action. Thank you.

----------


## bashphoenux

please update this thread for LUCID LYNX ! :Smile:

----------


## Elwood72

> please update this thread for LUCID LYNX !



Seconded.....please?  :Cool: 

I'm having some issues,but the only solutions I can find are for older versions.

----------


## MC707

Awesome guide - easy, simple, to the point. Worked like a charm. Especial thanks for the laptop tap+typing problem.

----------


## rifter

> Oh, yes. Time and again.  Still busted as shipped. Lucid 10.04 is unstable on i845 video graphics 2 gHz Celeron and on i830 video graphics IBM Thinkpad.  At random totally unexpected intervals screen goes black and pc is dead.  Period.
> 
> Two things to do.  First turn KMS off:
> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
> replace "splash" with "i915.modeset=0"
> save
> sudo update-grub
> 
> Second get rid of the very buggy patched intel driver
> ...


If vesa doesn't work on an Intel chip, it's not because someone forgot about Intel, it's because Intel forgot about the vesa standard.  For over 20 years every vga-capable video card has been supposed to support vesa, but there have been a few in the last 10 that did not.  All of those (at least in my experience) did so deliberately in order to lock into one OS (guess which one).  The first one I encountered like that was an incredibly expensive card, too, and as I recall it was a bust because the drivers sucked and it only worked in Windows.

----------


## anothernewuser

I followed the steps in the guide (umm ... I think I did anyway) and have a fair bit more media functionality than I used to in my 8.04 LTS.   VLC ... never heard of it until I saw this guide and it's a good addition.  Thanks so much for the work put into this.

I have a bit of an oddity that I can work around but wouldn't mind fixing if there's some known way.  If I use the drop-down options to launch VLC (Applications>Sound and Video>VLC) then it can play the DVD I currently have in there (Gladiator - good flick) with no issues... however, if I right-click on the "Gladiator" icon on my desktop and select 'Open with "VLC Movie Player"' then the DVD doesn't play right.  It's reaaaaaaally slow, video is choppy, sound isn't great, can crash the system.

As I really am a new user I'm content to launch the DVD in the way that works ... but the little techie buried somewhere inside trying to get out would feel better if I could understand this and make it work right.

Is this a known thing? I've poked around a bit on these forums and some other places (god bless Psychocats!) trying to find an answer and will continue but so far no luck with this particular issue.

Thanks for any and all input  :Smile:

----------


## rifter

> I followed the steps in the guide (umm ... I think I did anyway) and have a fair bit more media functionality than I used to in my 8.04 LTS.   VLC ... never heard of it until I saw this guide and it's a good addition.  Thanks so much for the work put into this.
> 
> I have a bit of an oddity that I can work around but wouldn't mind fixing if there's some known way.  If I use the drop-down options to launch VLC (Applications>Sound and Video>VLC) then it can play the DVD I currently have in there (Gladiator - good flick) with no issues... however, if I right-click on the "Gladiator" icon on my desktop and select 'Open with "VLC Movie Player"' then the DVD doesn't play right.  It's reaaaaaaally slow, video is choppy, sound isn't great, can crash the system.
> 
> As I really am a new user I'm content to launch the DVD in the way that works ... but the little techie buried somewhere inside trying to get out would feel better if I could understand this and make it work right.
> 
> Is this a known thing? I've poked around a bit on these forums and some other places (god bless Psychocats!) trying to find an answer and will continue but so far no luck with this particular issue.
> 
> Thanks for any and all input


I'm willing to bet that the difference is in the command line arguments being used when you launch from the menu, probably the video or audio output options.  You can make whatever is there default whenever vlc is loaded even bare by setting the preferences.  Right click on the Applications menu and choose Edit menus, then find the vlc menu item and check the properties to see what the command line arguments are there.
Whatever is there you can set in preferences and then even if vlc is launched with no arguments it will work the same.  If you need help with that just post what it says there.

----------


## anothernewuser

Okie dokie ... with you half way so far ...

And thank you so much for your help ...

If I get what you've asked ... When I get to the VLC Launcher Properties - then Command is a simple looking "vlc %U"

When you say "Whatever is there you can set in preferences" - where do you mean I should do that?

Thank you so much again  :Smile:

----------


## rifter

> Okie dokie ... with you half way so far ...
> 
> And thank you so much for your help ...
> 
> If I get what you've asked ... When I get to the VLC Launcher Properties - then Command is a simple looking "vlc %U"
> 
> When you say "Whatever is there you can set in preferences" - where do you mean I should do that?
> 
> Thank you so much again


Well, it seems that you have the default there which is just to launch vlc with no arguments, at least as I understand Ubuntu's menu system.  So the question is if you go to System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications and then to the Multimedia tab what does it have there for the command?

I was thinking that at some point the -vo o r-ao command line arguments in the menu had been added, or something else that affects it, but there is a chance that there are some arguments enumerated in the Preferred Applications preferences.  If it is not that we have to look further I think.

There are settings in the vlc preferences that will give you smoother operations, but you said that when you launch form the menu then open the dvd it is fine.

----------


## anothernewuser

Hmmm ... VLC doesnt even appear there ...

Under the Multimedia I can select Rhythmbox Music Player or Totem Movie Player ... but nothing to choose VLC at all.

Perhaps I didn't get it fully installed or set up correctly?

----------


## rifter

> Hmmm ... VLC doesnt even appear there ...
> 
> Under the Multimedia I can select Rhythmbox Music Player or Totem Movie Player ... but nothing to choose VLC at all.
> 
> Perhaps I didn't get it fully installed or set up correctly?


No, there is nothing wrong there.  I forgot that you were right-clicking.  The setting there is just for what happens when you double-click.

There is another possibility here.  Does the movie stutter for awhile and then eventually settle down?  Because I notice that when I first launch one of these apps it uses more cpu right off while it is loading up; maybe it's just thrashing at the beginning and when you do it the other way you are loading it and waiting for it to get all settled and then starting the movie.

Some settings that are in preferences that make vlc smoother, which might help anyway (on my system I have "show settings" in the preferences set to "all" so you'll want to switch for yours to show up in the same places) under Tools -> Preferences:

Video -> Output modules: set this to X11 video output
Audio -> Output modules: I think this is Pulseaudio by default; you might try "simple directmedia layer" or "alsa" here.  I had Pulseaudio there for awhile but I set it to sdl after doing some stuff to sdl.  People's milage varies based on their sound card and other factors.

Advanced: Check "Allow real-time priority" and set "Adjust VLC priority" to -1 (this is the "nice" value and basically makes it one level better off than most of the other processes in terms of cpu timeslices)
Also check "Allow only one running instance" and "One instance when started from a file"

Memory Copy Module: let this alone for now; what you pick there depends on your cpu type.

Advanced -> CPU features: all these should be checked by default

Now the thing is, whatever you already have in preferences are the settings that are being used whether you launch from the menu or launch by opening the file, as far as I can tell based on what you have said so far.  So changing this stuff might improve performance, which might help, but it doesn't answer the question of why you are having this problem except by the guess that there are more resources being used simultaneously with the loading of the movie if you start VLC from right clicking a file rather than opening VLC then opening the movie, if that makes sense.

----------


## anothernewuser

Ummm I wouldn't say it wobbles for a bit.  If it launches the "working" way there's on momentary pause about 15 seconds in then it goes happily on its way ... If I try to launch it the "right-click" way often it won't launch at all ...and if it does the quality is atrocious to be honest and it never does settle down.

I found and reset the options you've suggest though I couldn't find anything like "Allow only one running instance" or "One instance when started from a file"

I'll be happy to launch it the "long" way for now I think.

Thank you so much for you help and advice Rifter.

----------


## grey26

wow great help and works

----------


## bravo sierra echo

This no longer works for Lucid Lynx.

Everything comes back as "already installed," but video and audio files that used to work under Koala no longer play.

I managed to get MP3s working, but I've got a mix of different video files, and lots that used to work no longer do (wmv, flv, some sorts of mpg - there have always been to many video formats!).

When trying to open them, the OS searches for a suitable codec but comes back with the error, "no packages with the requested plugins found."

The trusty VLC still works, but I would really like to get the codecs installed so that Movie Player will continue to work too!

Can the instructions on page one of this thread be updated please?

Otherwise, I've still got my Koala install disc and will go back to that...

----------


## jimbob

I found that by using these two commands from the OP that everything worked fine for me.  It automatically went to the lucid repositories and found everything it needed (including the w32codecs).  If you used some of the manual methods then your mileage may vary.

sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update



sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar

----------


## bravo sierra echo

Thanks, Jimbob, but still no joy.  Those all seemed to install this time, but my videos still won't play.  I'll give it a week or so, see if anyone comes up with any suggestions, and then go back to Karmic Koala if not.

Many thanks anyway!

----------


## Bigneil

cheers jimbob  :Smile:

----------


## Geos

Thanks jimbob !!!   :Smile:   Worked a treat !!

----------


## ysNoi

> I found that by using these two commands from the OP that everything worked fine for me.  It automatically went to the lucid repositories and found everything it needed (including the w32codecs).  If you used some of the manual methods then your mileage may vary.
> 
> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update
> 
> sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar


Good works....! I can now play my rmvb files too...

Thanks for the hands jimbob...

----------


## tiggsy

I get 

```
E: Couldn't find package non-free-codecs
```

This is on a fresh install of Lucid, (which won't play dvds)

UPDATE:

After I ran all the stuff on here (which worked, despite the missing codecs), I went and did the comprehensive video one, and there were also missing bits on there, which stopped my dvds from playing. I found http://yopensource.com/en/news/ubunt...004-lucid-lynx where they tell you how to get the missing codecs for that, and thought it worth trying 

```
apt-get install non-free-codecs
```

 again (having added the repository they specified) - and it worked.

----------


## yeleek

Hi,

Just replaced 9.10 with Lucid.  Completed the steps I wanted as per page 1 (below).  All works with one slight change.  Just tested and all working. 

sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update

*<enable partner repo>* - Sun Java is not in standard Repos now.

sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar

sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-helix-player mozilla-mplayer mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin

<complained about missing helix player - but was trying to remove anyway>

sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer

sudo apt-get install soundconverter audacity oggconvert

sudo apt-get install avidemux ffmpeg winff

sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 vlc

sudo apt-get install dvdrip

sudo apt-get install avidemux devede todiscgui tovidgui

----------


## Ba7r

Hi,

I didn't know in which category I can post this problem, so excuse me if I did post It in the wrong place, 1st I'm a new user for UBUNTU and I faced a problem that there's a conflict between the UBUNTU and any Flash " like Flash chat & Flash games " the problem that It reads the Arabic " inversed ", SO I don't know how to fix It, because I don't want to back to WINDOWS, so PLEASE I need some help in this ISSUE, if there's any solutions??

Regards
Muhammed

----------


## Throne777

Does anyone know how to get Songbird to play .wma files? I have lots of them from when I was running Windows. I heard it has something to do with Gstreamer, but I'm fairly sure I have all the codecs (good, bad and the ugly) installed. Thoughts?

----------


## stillious

> Does anyone know how to get Songbird to play .wma files? I have lots of them from when I was running Windows. I heard it has something to do with Gstreamer, but I'm fairly sure I have all the codecs (good, bad and the ugly) installed. Thoughts?




```
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=954807
```

----------


## cheapodonuts

Although I will never go back to using Microsoft products if I can avoid it, I'm sadly still frustrated, even after using this guide, to still have appallingly slow viewing of Flash videos like Youtube, and BBC iplayer, and kaffeine starts but never plays when I try the Real player tests.
 :Sad:  :Sad: 

Any help would be appreciated.

I currently have 10.04 Lucid running on an Athlon 2400+with 640meg RAM and a Radeon 9250

----------


## VMC

> Although I will never go back to using Microsoft products if I can avoid it, I'm sadly still frustrated, even after using this guide, to still have appallingly slow viewing of Flash videos like Youtube, and BBC iplayer, and kaffeine starts but never plays when I try the Real player tests.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I currently have 10.04 Lucid running on an Athlon 2400+with 640meg RAM and a Radeon 9250


Are you using Firefox or Chrome?
I only use Chrome, and most utube video works well.

----------


## ACGilbert

> Although I will never go back to using Microsoft products if I can avoid it, I'm sadly still frustrated, even after using this guide, to still have appallingly slow viewing of Flash videos like Youtube, and BBC iplayer, and kaffeine starts but never plays when I try the Real player tests.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I currently have 10.04 Lucid running on an Athlon 2400+with 640meg RAM and a Radeon 9250



cheapodonuts,
Flash on 10.04 Lucid wouldn't work for me either. All I could get on most sites was a black box w/o any video.
I went to 10.1 r53 version of Flash and am now a happy camper with Lucid.
AC

----------


## pme 72

I just did a fresh install of Lucid 32 bit and the available flash seems to work well.

Specs:
Compaq desktop
AMD 3500+ processor
3 GB ram
ATI HD4550 graphics card

----------


## GlennW

I don't know if this post is in the right place but I'll post it here any way.

How can I convert a downloaded iso file (not a linux distro) to an avi or mp4 file?

Thanks.

----------


## proggy

I use DEVEDE ,it`s in the repos

----------


## MoebusNet

I don't know if anyone else has run into this, but after following all of the instructions here I still kept getting the "Update your Flash Player" message. I noticed that Firefox still had Flash 9 listed under Add-ons, so in desperation I completely uninstalled Firefox (including configuration files) then reinstalled it using Synaptic. Now I can finally view Flash videos on the Comedy Channel!

I hope this helps someone.

BTW, thanks very much for maintaining this thread!!!!!

----------


## yelloaeo

It is a very good idea.I need your help.

----------


## bwallum

> It is a very good idea.I need your help.


First, welcome to the forum. How can we help?

----------


## cornelis spronk

After a new installation of Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 on my older Sony VAIO my WiFi card was working fine in connecting to the internet.

On installing

OPTION 1, GECKO MEDIA PLAYER

something happened that made it impossible to connect with the internet using my wifi card.

Using "System-->Administration-->Hardware Drivers" the driver showed up as being active, yet I could not contact the internet.

I connected up my computer using a hard wire to the router.

On uninstalling and reinstalling the wireless driver, connection to the internet was reestablished.

Information can be found on

http:///linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

I did not do this, but I think the following command in terminal would have worked.  It is simpler than what I did.




> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter

----------


## docopry

ok - this worked on my desktop -when i tried the first command (from my laptop) from the terminal, i got:

E: Type 'gksudo' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
E: Type 'gksudo' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
E: The list of sources could not be read.
E: Type 'gksudo' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list

not sure what i have done/not done.

any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks

jason

----------


## cmckdub

I changed from 9.04 to 10.04. I did this by doing a fresh install while maintaining my home as a separate partition. 
All went well, except that Flash did not work in Firefox (but did in Chrome). Removing and installing flash did not help.
So, I used synaptic to completely remove all Flash. I also deleted any files whose names contain flash in any subdirectory of ~/.mozilla. I then reinstalled Adobe-flashplugin using synaptic, and it worked.

----------


## freeediver

I'm still using 8.04 and now my streaming video has stopped working after my last (almost) update.
I have tried both the package manager and "site" adobe to update to the latest version but it has not helped. I am not able to watch streaming video now.
Adobe says I have 10.1 currently installed, youtube says I still need to update.

----------


## Linuxforall

Since Karmic when Skype was updated to use Pulse package, all I hear is popping noise with the sound, I have old Yamaha DSXG Waveforce card with 724 chip, if I don't use Skype or Pidgin, sound stays OK for Rythmbox, vlc etc, moment I use Skype or Pidgin, the sound starts distorting heavily and remains like that with any sound event from any program till I reboot. Now I have moved to Kubuntu and still using Skype there, this situation doesn't happen there, probably because KDE doesn't use Pulse thankfully. I know Pulse has come a long way and Skype is a closed source program and therefore work is quite difficult on it, but there has to be a simpler way of turning off pulse during install for Ubuntu to prevent this issue, otherwise its live with noise which is just not possible.

----------


## cheapodonuts

Have to confess, I've reverted to Intrepid. Just so I can view flash. I've used this how to so many times over the years, and had good and not so good results, depending on the OS installed at the time.
 But now, I have seen that my system is always running the CPU at 100% when YouTube or indeed almost any Flashmedia is playing, even with Intrepid.
 I need to find whatever unwanted progs are running and slim down the whole thing. Does anyone know how I can do that? When I check system monitor it shows all but two things asleep, and uses up a huge amount of CPU itself!


Thanx
 :Very Happy:

----------


## lcnrj

I'm still using 8.04 kubuntu because I simple cant find a true player to all formats. In hard I use totem-xine and kaffeine 0.8
I try to use kubuntu Lucid but I cant make Kaffeine works with phonon. I copied my xine.conf of hady and put in phonon-xine.xine.config but doest work.
All codecs had installed.
And if I enable compiz the screen turns invisible
VLC is bad to me in .rmvb ( to slow )
Totem-xine is dead
I think in windows again. ??!!%%@#!!

----------


## Linuxforall

Kubuntu 10.04 working flawlessly here, with Dragon via Xine, with Smplayer via mplayer using rvm's ppa, or using latest VLC 1.1 via C.Korn's ppa. No issues at all and this with cheap nvidia 8400GS card, full had with VDPAU. I switched from Ubuntu to Kubuntu to get rid of the cracking noise I get with Pulse when using Skype.

----------


## jmate24

You need to remove these parts from option 1 in this line of code for 10.04:

mozilla-helix-player mozilla-mplayer



```
sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-helix-player mozilla-mplayer mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin
```

jmate24

----------


## marvin04

my goodness.. i was just in part 1 and i cannot continue.. im in the installation part.. i am having this error saying "couldn't find package libflash mozplugin" so i tried the command you said to fix that error *' sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* '* terminal sd 'there is no such file or directory " * " at the end of the command.. terminal said *sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/: is a directory..* was that suppose to be the answer,? thinking it might i just continue and proceed to the next command *sudo apt-get update.. was this all what should be happening?*

----------


## lotusalive

Fixed my Adobe-Flashplayer and Java conflicting packages problems, that decided to suddenly quit Flashplayer on me, AND not re-install it yesterday ! I am so grateful for this reference guide with commands in the Forum.

Thank you.

----------


## ssdt

Thanks for the great tutorial.

----------


## wkhasintha

comprehensive tutorial

----------


## mas_sergio

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't understand why alot of this stuff isn't installed by defualt?? other than the codecs that I can understand due to legal terms or are DVD's playback capability also some how infringing some sort of law? I wish there was an easy 1 click way to do all of this like in Kubuntu- KDE where it asks you to install it all in 1 shot.

----------


## DachaArh

can this be done on ubuntu 10.04, since I see packages are for karmic....

----------


## jimbob

See my post #1573 above.

----------


## ubunter1

hello, so i utilized all the instructions, and it seems to have broken the update manager, so i figured i would try it again, after putting the forst line in the terminal- sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update

i get this message- Reading package lists...
W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_lucid_free_binary-i386_Packages)
W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_lucid_non-free_binary-i386_Packages)
E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
E: Error occurred while processing ion3 (NewVersion1)
E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_multiverse_b  inary-i386_Packages
W: Unable to munmap
E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.

right now there is a icon in the top right part of the computer saying- An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.

Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:

'W :Very Happy: uplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_lucid_free_binary-i386_Packages), W :Very Happy: uplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_lucid_non-free_binary-i386_Packages), E :Very Happy: ynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf), E:Error occurred while processing ion3 (NewVersion1), E :Capital Razz: roblem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_multiverse_b  inary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'

what can i do now?. thanks.

----------


## jimbob

My guess is that because you ran it twice it put identical entries into your sources.list.  This is not serious, it just complains about it.  See this post for a suggestion to correct your sources.list if you didn't save a backup copy.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...%3ACache-Limit

See also this for correcting your MMAP error message:

http://www.bigtechnologiesinc.com/bi...c-mmap-apt-get

----------


## ubunter1

> My guess is that because you ran it twice it put identical entries into your sources.list.  This is not serious, it just complains about it.  See this post for a suggestion to correct your sources.list if you didn't save a backup copy.
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...%3ACache-Limit
> 
> See also this for correcting your MMAP error message:
> 
> http://www.bigtechnologiesinc.com/bi...c-mmap-apt-get



Hi Jimbob,thanks for your help, so i read the first link, but didnt have a cd to copy the sources list, so i just went back to the edited sources list and removed the lucid entries, it seemed to remove the warning in the update manager, but maybe that means i wont get updates for lucid again?.

the second link, im wondering if i just copy and paste what is in that link.

i used this tutorial mainly because im looking to be able to use my ipod, that ive just purchased, and figured maybe something in the medibuntu repos would help, i have post in other threads for ipod nanos but nothing yet.
thanks.

----------


## ddas4

One of the most useful & comprehensive how-tos.
One suggestion : can  you please update for "mozilla-mplayer" ? This is not available anymore.Since mozilla-mplayer is not available any more do the following to play apple trailers:
remove: mozilla-plugin-vlc, totem-mozilla

install gnome-mplayer (libdiscid0, libmusicbrainz3-6, mplayer)
install mplayer-fonts (good to have)
install gecko-mediaplayer

----------


## ewan86

Thanks for this how to I have used it many times.

One question how do I get the attached video clip to run with out constantly sputtering and stopping?? It itu h.264 or something.

I tried it with VLC amd deinterlacing enabled and has no effect!

Thank you. :Very Happy:

----------


## Scorpuk

Just installed 10.04 on my Revo R3610 and trying to follow this guide. 

Unfortunately it fails in 2 places:

1.




> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update


This didn't add the repositories to the .list file and I had to add them manually.

It also complained about no public key being available, but the message is long gone in the terminal window.


2.




> 64-Bit Ubuntu Users:
> 
> sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ia32-libs ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea6-plugin libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs openjdk-6-jre unrar


This results in the error message below:






> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
> Package gnash-common is not installed, so not removed
> Package libflashsupport is not installed, so not removed
> Package mozilla-plugin-gnash is not installed, so not removed
> Package swfdec-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
> ...



Certainly never had any problems following this guide before.  Has it been updated for 10.04?


Thanks in advance for any help.

----------


## jimbob

It has not been updated since November 2009 and yes, Java fails on both 32 and 64 bit installations.

----------


## littlebird

I have used this tutorial to attempt to resolve my DVD playback problems (no playback whatsoever), and have had no luck yet.  I am new to the nuts and bolts of Ubuntu, so perhaps there is something I am missing?  I am running Lucid Lynx, and using VLC media player.  When I put a DVD in the optical drive, the computer recognizes the disk and its contents, but VLC and the default movie player will not even open the disc.  Any suggestions?  thanks, 

littlebird

----------


## Linuxforall

> I have used this tutorial to attempt to resolve my DVD playback problems (no playback whatsoever), and have had no luck yet.  I am new to the nuts and bolts of Ubuntu, so perhaps there is something I am missing?  I am running Lucid Lynx, and using VLC media player.  When I put a DVD in the optical drive, the computer recognizes the disk and its contents, but VLC and the default movie player will not even open the disc.  Any suggestions?  thanks, 
> 
> littlebird


Have you installed libdvdcss?

----------


## littlebird

I have, and it has not made a difference.  I am wondering if I installed it wrong, but I followed the instructions in the Ubuntu how-to manual exactly.  My graphics card is pretty pathetic, so I am wondering if that has some effect.

----------


## Mortesins93

Hello,
I have an Xubuntu 9.10 on my computer and I can't see any videos. I tried installing the recommended libraries from this hoping it would solve the problem but it didn't. Neither VLC nor Totem work, I can only hear sound. The only program which works is Avidemux which I have been using for about 6 months or so and it works great but it can't open as many video files as VLC. What should I do? I would really like using VLC which works great on my other computers with Ubuntu.
Thanks in advance

----------


## justinmiller87

Used yet again. Probably the twelfth time I have. No failures except for acroread not liking mozilla-plugins and acroread-plugins.

----------


## liakosR+

Your guide is excellent!! Thank you very much!

----------


## Khopstick

I'm using kubuntu 10.04 (64bit) and in the section on audio conversion the package "accpulse" does not exist anymore... 

Also I'm having the following problem with soundKonverter: in Preferences>Libraries it says I only have partial mp3-support.
At the same time I noticed that I can only encode MP3 with constant bitrate; I'm pretty sure it's possible to encode MP3 with variable bitrate. I suspect there is something wrong with my libraries... but I don't really know what I have to install. I installed lame and there is also twoLame, which I don't know...

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
  Chopstick

----------


## Linuxforall

Have you added medibuntu repos? Soundkonvertor will bring in all pre-requisite dependencies on its own during install so it should work without any issues.

----------


## lunanueva

Thx a bunch!  Rock on buntu-freak.

----------


## serial

For some reason this tuturial (which however was incredibly well done and understandable) did not solve my problem that I am no longer able to view flash content in firefox such as youtube, or any other that I know of. I do think this problem occurred when I upgraded to 10.04 lucid a little while back.
I had the problem previusly when running gutsy but managed to solve it by removing every package somehow related to flash or shockwave and then reinstalling adobe flashpluggin. But this solution did not seem to work this time.
Anyone have any idea why? or what I can try?

----------


## demag

I have gone through this so many times without success. Trying to watch Youtube makes me feel sick! This really is woeful for a modern up to the minute Linux distro to have all these video and sound problems.

I never had this many problems with other distros. Usually within a day or so of installation everything would be running perfect. I really don't know where to go from here, which is a shame because the rest of the distro is fantastic. I have never used another distro to touch the speed of 10.04. :Sad:

----------


## pbenerjee

Thnx linuxforall.
Your post helped me solve my problem :Smile: 

Cheers

----------


## Linuxforall

> Thnx linuxforall.
> Your post helped me solve my problem
> 
> Cheers




You are most welcome. :Smile:

----------


## henrodon

I hope I'm posting this to the correct place. I'm a newbie, running Kuki Linux on an EeePC 1004HA (dual boot with XP) and Ubuntu (latest Beta) on a Windows box. This question is for the EeePC.

My audio out jack no longer works (I use this machine all day, every day, for teaching). I got a pair of Sanwa usb speakers which work fine in XP but not yet in linux. I follwed the directions I found about installing something (something like mmms) using the package manager and now I see Playback: USB Sound Device    USB Audio (PulseAudio Mixer) as an option wchih I click the sound icon in my menu bar. I also see USB Sound Device ALSA mixer.

I tried choosing each of those, but don't hear anything from the usb speakers. Can somebody tell me what I'm missing?

----------


## SeymourBewty

Hello, Linux newbie here.  I just installed Ubuntu 10.10, and I'm not getting sound from my onboard CM6501 sound using the digital optical out.  I've tried some of the stuff in the guide and none of it worked, so any help would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks,
SeymourBewty

----------


## bark50

> Hello, Linux newbie here.  I just installed Ubuntu 10.10, and I'm not getting sound from my onboard CM6501 sound using the digital optical out.  I've tried some of the stuff in the guide and none of it worked, so any help would be greatly appreciated.  
> 
> Thanks,
> SeymourBewty


Seymour,

Whenever I do a fresh Ubuntu install, I have to install Gnome Alsa Mixer from Synaptic to get my digital-out audio to work.  Once installed, you'll find it in Applications -> Sound & Video.  Put a checkmark in the box where it says "IEC958 Output" and see if that helps.  I'll try attaching a screenshot.

----------


## SeymourBewty

Thanks for your help.  I ended up getting frustrated last night and installed a Sound Blaster Xfi that I had lying around.  I'm getting sound now out of the Digital I/O Toslink, but my receiver seems to be locked in at 96Khz and I can't figure out how to get it back down to 48Khz.  Other than that though everything is working fine.

----------


## jmdlcar

I try to play a movie with Movie Player. The error was "could not read from resource" what do I need to do? Is there an plugin I need to add or is there another player I can use. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10. Hope someone can help.

----------


## jimbob

Is this a DVD?  Use Synaptic to make sure you have libdvdcss2, libdvdnav4 and libdvdread4 installed.

----------


## jmdlcar

> Is this a DVD? Use Synaptic to make sure you have libdvdcss2, libdvdnav4 and libdvdread4 installed.


Yes it is a DVD and all is install.

----------


## jimbob

Not sure.  Have you tried VLC media Player?  You can get it via Synaptic.  Do you have all the medibuntu repositories installed?  You may be missing some codec(s).

----------


## jmdlcar

I tried VLC media Player. I open the dvd up and I need something that can read VOB ext.

----------


## jimbob

Turns out I had the same problem in 10.10 and didn't know it yet.  Following all the steps in this thread cured the problem for me:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ght=libdvdcss2

In particular, install the .deb as in post #3, install ubuntu-restricted-extras and run the script in post #5 (install-css.sh).

Now everything works great.

----------


## jmdlcar

Jimbob thanks for the link it now works. :Popcorn:

----------


## jimbob

What we (the Ubuntu Community) really need is someone to take over this thread from the OP who did an extremely excellent job for many months ( or get rid of it and start a fresh one) and bring it up to date since it hasn't been updated since November 2009 and many things no longer apply to current releases.

I am not knowledgeable enough to do it so perhaps someone reading this can help us out.

----------


## jmdlcar

I want to buy an webcam but I don't know brand or model that will work with Ubuntu 10.10.

And I have an Microsoft Finger print reader. I don't know if it will work or not.

Can anyone help me.

----------


## Linuxforall

Safest webcam would be Logitech, they are uvc so work witout any hitch.

----------


## ronald atkinson

on  news  BBC  I can't get sound ,...  but   I got great video.
Help,...  What do I use for  ubuntu  format?

----------


## sofasurfer

I have used this Multimedia-How-To for the last few distros and it has been great. But I just upgraded to Lucid and in searching this thread I only found 1 user who tried the How-To on Lucid and he was not happy.
So tell me, is this How-To still the multimedia bible or not. Can I expect to have multimedia or is this a issue in Lucid?

----------


## sofasurfer

I still want the answer about what is the proper proceedure for 10.04 because it is not mentioned in this thread.

But I went ahead and did the Howto anyway and everything works fine EXCEPT Kaffeine DVB. I found that in order to watch tv you need to run this command. sudo apt-get install libxine1-all-plugins.

This info came from this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482558

----------


## nickpaton

New installs of 10.10 i386 on Thinkpad T40 (1.5GHz 1GB RAM) and also old PC fitted with Asus CUSL3 motherboard and PIII 900MHz with 512Mb RAM.

No problems using this How To on both equipments except Java is already installed by default, so after installing Medibuntu repos, on the next step leave out 



```
sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
```

----------


## mobislink

The below is what solved my issue with choppy/speedy video.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...y+Video&page=3

----------


## merc1973

I followed this and it did help a bunch but I still notice choppy youtube videos and some formats will not play in the browser... 

Im running old Dell laptop c840 LinuxMint 8, Firefox 3.6.12, 2.4 GHz P4, 1 GB RAM, nVidia 440 Go.

This thread was stickied from the Linux Mint forum....   :Very Happy:

----------


## nengracia

Quote:
Originally Posted by Brandel Valico View Post
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...t=dvd+playback

A handy guide to setting up pretty much all the multi-media you need.
hi brandel, is there a comprehensive howto for 10.10? this link seems to be outdated and it doesn't seem to work on my 10.10.

Need help in switching entirely to ubuntu. thanks.

----------


## AldenIsZen

> I followed this and it did help a bunch but I still notice choppy youtube videos and some formats will not play in the browser... .


 This may help... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=361

"Great news.
Adobe has published 64-bit Flash Plugin 10.2 preview3 beta1 for Linux.
That one is capable of GPU acceleration (VDPAU, VA-API)."

 Instructions in the link.

----------


## coldfire82

> This may help... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=361
> 
> "Great news.
> Adobe has published 64-bit Flash Plugin 10.2 preview3 beta1 for Linux.
> That one is capable of GPU acceleration (VDPAU, VA-API)."
> 
>  Instructions in the link.


Nice. 

@mobislink,  hey thanks helped me. Thats what i was looking for. 


> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...y+Video&page=3

----------


## maxikosr

So popular the post is! I love this post.

----------


## mystmaiden

I'm running Karmic, and after a reformat I was following along this tutorial until I got to the dvd playback part. I've been using the movie player that comes with ubuntu (totem?) and hadn't actually had any issues with it until just recently. I tried VLC but when it goes to fullscreen I just get a small movie in the middle of the screen surrounded by black, instead of an actual full screen movie like I get in movie player so I'll probably stick with movie player unless there is some benefit to VLC that I haven't realized?

The issue I am having with movie player is that suddenly it will not play my asian movies. It comes back as 'can not read from source'. The weird part is they are asian made but region 1 so they should play. I tried checking automatically load subtitles but no joy there.
Is there any plugin, etc that will let you play any region? They play fine in my regular dvd player.

thanks much

mystmaiden

----------


## SD456

Hi!

I have a problem with my sound card, it's a Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty Pro. The problem is that I only get 4.0 instead of 5.1 sound, I tried every settings and profiles in the sound preferences, but it didn't worked. The front center and subwoofer is not working, they do not give out any sound. Under Windows it works perfectly.
I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 64bit, and here is my config:

Mobo: Asus P5N-E SLI
VGA: Sapphire Radeon 4870
Memory: 2gb Kingmax ram
CPU: Intel Core2Duo 2,66 GHz
and of course the ShitBlaster -.-'

Thanks for the answer in advance!
(Sorry for my English!)

----------


## cheapodonuts

I can't say that this will work for your Creative card, but......
I had some sound issues with my newest HP Pavillion 64bit Dual4600 etc. And eventually found a couple of threads on these forums talking about how dual booting with Windows can affect the sound card. Apparently, if you boot into Windows there are things to alter in the sound setup there, which can solve low sound volume etc after rebooting Ubuntu. Sorry I can't recall which threads I was reading.  But I finally clean installed 9.10 from my CD wiped Windows out completely. Allowed the system to upgrade itself to 10.04 problem solved.

Hope this helps. 
Happy new year.
Pete.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Suppose I should update this howto soon. I've been running Jaunty for ages on my laptop cos Ubuntu went all weird and I'm usually on my phone anyway. At least my howto still pretty much works I guess.

I'll install Meerkat soonish and see what needs changing. I'm presuming there will be lots of issues with this howto later in the year, at least with the GUI instructions. Why did I have to write so much, eh? It was only a streaming howto originally.

Ciao.

----------


## nickpaton

> Suppose I should update this howto soon. I've been running Jaunty for ages on my laptop cos Ubuntu went all weird and I'm usually on my phone anyway. At least my howto still pretty much works I guess.
> 
> I'll install Meerkat soonish and see what needs changing. I'm presuming there will be lots of issues with this howto later in the year, at least with the GUI instructions. Why did I have to write so much, eh? It was only a streaming howto originally.
> 
> Ciao.



I've installed 10.04 and 10.10 32 bit Ubuntu and both work but need a the initial Installation code altering to remove the final sun Java related stuff removing to read:



```
sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs
```

Many thanks indeed for your very hard work and commitment to this.  It's really appreciated.

----------


## dlcol

I have installed xubuntu. I can play cds through my sound system using exaile.

I can not stream internet radio.  I have tried several of the programs, none of them seem to work. I have tried some of the synaptic packages. No help that I know.

What to do?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

I've updated the howto somewhat. Added some info about Rubyripper too. GUI version is almost unusable at the mo, but still, check it out. Great ripper.

----------


## balta

Best guide ever, now I'll be back on ******* only for games!
Thanks!

----------


## s0ak

Thanks for sharing...
Nice Thread.

I've been searching all day long to find this thread...  :Very Happy:

----------


## raju50

can't play my dvd

Any player I use, or if I try to copy/rip the dvd I get the similar  error and i.e. something like "could not read the resource". All my  commercial dvds play very well, except this one. Its a newly bought one.  This annoying error just doesn't go, no matter what forums I visit,  what methods I try. 

When I try playing my dvd, it plays only till the menu screen and after that either nothing happens or the same error appears.

I've tried everything given on the page but couldn't play my dvd. This error must be due to defective UDF file system as mentioned on http://tobias.rautenkranz.ch/libdvdread_ifo.html(I tried the patch for linux i386 but didn't work) but then what to do now to play the dvd?

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> can't play my dvd
> 
> Any player I use, or if I try to copy/rip the dvd I get the similar  error and i.e. something like "could not read the resource". All my  commercial dvds play very well, except this one. Its a newly bought one.  This annoying error just doesn't go, no matter what forums I visit,  what methods I try. 
> 
> When I try playing my dvd, it plays only till the menu screen and after that either nothing happens or the same error appears.
> 
> I've tried everything given on the page but couldn't play my dvd. This error must be due to defective UDF file system as mentioned on http://tobias.rautenkranz.ch/libdvdread_ifo.html(I tried the patch for linux i386 but didn't work) but then what to do now to play the dvd?


You say it's new, so perhaps you will have to wait a while for it to play in Linux. I presume you have libdvdcss2  installed etc. It will probably be updated this year to support newer DVDs.

----------


## jamesisin

raju50 - You may try playing the DVD in VLC.  Also you might consider letting us know which DVD (and which region) it is in case that's important.

----------


## raju50

Tried with VLC but it just does nothing after the menu screen. The DVD is 'Russell Crowe A Beautiful Mind' by BIG Home Video. Its written Manufactured by:Sony DADC Manufacturing India Pvt. Ltd.

----------


## jamesisin

That doesn't strike me as being new so have you tried that DVD in other systems/machines?

----------


## raju50

Yes the DVD played fine in Windows 7. I wonder why there are so many issues with linux when it comes to playing commercial dvds.

----------


## jamesisin

Is the Windows machine a different box?  Can you run the Ubuntu live CD under that box and see what happens (unfortunately this also means running adding the DVD playing packages once you run the live CD)?

----------


## raju50

Yes the Windows instalation was on a different box. I'm actually using Linux Mint 10 but still can't rum live cd of Linux Mint on that box because my friend won't let me do that.

----------


## raju50

Yes the Windows installation was on a different box. I'm actually using Linux Mint 10 but still can't run live cd of Linux Mint on that box because my friend won't let me do that.

----------


## jamesisin

Does your friend understand that running a live CD on a system won't effect that underlying system?

----------


## pastorterrylee

Thanks for this awesome help.  Got me on the right road. You would not happen to be my friend from Seminary now would you?   :Smile: 
Terry

----------


## Jenga-kun

I'm getting this error when I try to install the gecko media player:

james@james-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  gnome-mplayer: Depends: mplayer (>= 1.0~) but it is not going to be installed or
                          mplayer-nogui (>= 1.0~) but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages
james@james-desktop:~$

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I'm getting this error when I try to install the gecko media player:
> 
> james@james-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
> ...


Did you add the Medibuntu repo to your list of sources? Check that it isn't disabled for some reason. Then perhaps try the commands to fix broken packages etc below the "Essential Packages" section in Part 1.

P.S. Are you trying out Natty?

----------


## srlake314

I followed this guide to the T, and have now disabled the ATI driver.  When I do this and reboot, I get this pretty Ubuntu Studio Blue and white wheel with the animation.  Very nice and then of course the usual Ubuntu Studio sign in.  However, when I do activate the ATI file:
* ati-driver-installer-11-3-x86.x86_64.run*
I restart and get the off blk/red simple screen with simple terminal Ubuntu 10.10 with the white dots animation.

Also when I go to the configure display settings menu, before I activate the ATI driver, it shows the monitor type, however when the ATI is activated, the monitors shown is listed as unknown.

Of course above all this, WoW doesnt run.  It works better with the ATI setting, but the disembodied armor makes playing impossible, not to mention the settings are nothing better than Fair and a few settings are disabled without being able to select them.

When I run WoW with the disabled ATI, it is very sluggish almost to a stand-still however the login screen, all the graphics are there, just they take forever to animate.

Please, there has got to be a solution to this.  If you need me to print out something, let me know and I will post it.  It's not like I can take this pc into a shop and they fix it.  I may have to go to windows, which I hate to do because some of the aspects of Ubuntu are great, but I dont have that much free time to diagnose simple things that should work.

Please someone help...Ill list my hardware so that you have that at least.

Sean

Processor AMD Phenom II 1090T, OCZ BE 4 Gig, OCZ 800w ps, H50 cooling system, Nzxt M59 case, M4A89GTD PRO/usb 3, XFX Radeon HD5770, WD Caviar BE 1 TB HDD.

----------


## jamesisin

Has anyone used this on Bodhi Linux?

Wondering if there are any special caveats I should consider.

----------


## Jenga-kun

> Did you add the Medibuntu repo to your list of sources? Check that it isn't disabled for some reason. Then perhaps try the commands to fix broken packages etc below the "Essential Packages" section in Part 1.
> 
> P.S. Are you trying out Natty?


I was able to get it installed after I did a sudo apt-get update and tried the command again. Thanks anyway.

----------


## dazndom

> Has anyone used this on Bodhi Linux?
> 
> Wondering if there are any special caveats I should consider.




heh james i just did this on my bodhi and so far i have had no problems,   big learning curve setting bodhi up, with the apps i want, but i also have Ultimate edition and OzUnity to use if i stuff it up. and if i stuff it i will just install again over the top

good luck
Daz

----------


## rick-ster

God help me, i see i will be spending many hours reading and pounding my head against a wall to get java, flash players to work on web pages like YAHOO and MNSBC etc.......sigh   ( i just loaded up Ubunto 11.04 and am new to the o.s.)

----------


## dazndom

> God help me, i see i will be spending many hours reading and pounding my head against a wall to get java, flash players to work on web pages like YAHOO and MNSBC etc.......sigh   ( i just loaded up Ubunto 11.04 and am new to the o.s.)



Hi there rick, welcome to the land of ubuntu,     I too was a noobie a couple of years ago, but really it is not as daunting as you may think...  but if you want to get things working with music vid, flash and java just follow the instructions on the very first page.
it easy, very easy to copy and paste into a terminal.

have you found a terminal yet.  simple way is to click on Applications / Accessories  / terminal

mate all this stuff really works,   and you will be able to watch and copy any DVD from any where and play any music format

the beauty of linux is that you can do anything in computing, learning about it is the challenge.

you can customize ubuntu to look and feel and work just the way you want it  if you want to learn it

ubuntu forums and the "how to's"  are really good to learn all kinds of things and if you have any problems,  just search for it on hear (coz chances are somebody has had the same problem already)

this forum is vast  and ubuntu community will help you reasonably quickly.........

Now having said all that   .....   if you want to try ubuntu with ALL the BELLS and WHISTLES already installed and ready to go   look up these 2 distros  - Ultimate Edititon  or Oz Unity     goto  ultimateeditionoz.com  and have a look around  i promise you it is well worth it, everything works and visually stunning with all the 3d compiz effect already enabled.
UE 2.9 and Oz Unity are ubuntu 10.10  with lots of extras 
UE 3.0 and Oz Unity 2   are about to be released very soon

one piece of advice when installing ubuntu  or any linux os

have a wired connection to internet to start things off (just for initial install and setup so you can install wireless drivers)
1st thing install wireless and graphics drivers- under system / Admin /additional drivers (dont try install anything else yet)
Reboot / restart  computer  

everytime you install new software or do a system update - restart computer - it keeps file system in better shape and helps keep any gremlins at bay.

Good luck and have FUN    :Very Happy:        and wave goodbye to *******

----------


## DarkTide

I have a new installation of Hardy 64bit which I installed on a new box  and then basically upgraded to kde4 Kubuntu. I am now having problems  getting flash media to play online. This has worked in the past but this  is the first time playing in the 64 bit sandbox for me. I am using the  regular xorg ati driver with the built in Radeon 3200 graphics on the  MB; the fglrx driver gave me artifacts. Any suggestions greatly  appreciated.

----------


## RazorFish1

Most excellent tutorial - everything worked amazingly well - thank you!

----------


## sunrise-7

*I pass along my many thanks to ubuntu-freak, from the UK. 
Your "Guide" has many features to provide as a constructive example of  support material for others. 
*

*For one point, you segregate specific  instructions for different versions of Ubuntu which keeps the  information easy to find and relevant for one's specific release. 
*

*Secondly, you suggest and request "test" points to confirm the validity  and the applicability of each of many sections as the participant enacts  certain scripts/instructions or installation routines. 
*

*Thirdly, you  provide options for troubleshooting any problems present or new to  arise. 
*

*Fourth, you provide an opportunity to add other features and  applications which you personally have found to be of considerable  benefit. 
*

*There are so many solution posters who miss some or all of  these points to often create even more complex and frustrating problems  than those originally presented .. may they consider your more balanced  presentation. * 

*I DID find an additional and related difficulty to this issue and I have included a note of my findings and resolution below.   * 
*  Added Note:
In Ubuntu 10.04, on a Dell C521, going to
System/Administration/Software Sources/Ubuntu Software tab ... and 
selecting Download from: "Server for Canada" (2011-06-01)
has resulted in half as many resources being detected (27), and many of those failing"
vs  leaving the setting as "Main Server" which resulted in 54 resources being successfully accessed.*

----------


## jamesisin

> heh james i just did this on my bodhi and so far i have had no problems,   big learning curve setting bodhi up, with the apps i want


Thanks.




> God help me, i see i will be spending many hours reading and pounding my head against a wall to get java, flash players to work on web pages like YAHOO and MNSBC etc


Fortunately, that's probably not going to be the case.  I use this how-to on every build I do now.  It's really well layed-out and easy to follow.  Just open your terminal and prepare your copy/paste muscles.  Should only take maybe ten minutes and typically there will be no issues.

----------


## sompo

this forum revealed so many solution that i got before...this forum really helpful and supply too many information that i never thought. Thanks a lot...thumb up!!!!!I will always visit this forum regularly.

----------


## color23

thank you for the tips it was helpful.Thanks again  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

>>Poker USA<<

----------


## granny4linux

You rock...this How To is so helpful. Thank you.

----------


## Windoze Refugee

Not sure if I'm in the right place for this post, but hopefully one of you lovely mods will re-route me if I've got it wrong.

I need a little help with a Soundblaster card. I'm running the latest ubuntu distro and have a (fairly elderly) soundblaster PCI card, which my onboard system info tool is ID'ing as a ES1370. It has four ports (Line In, Mic In, Line Out, Rear Out). 
Here's how I have it set up currently: mic into Mic In, headphones into Line Out, amplified speakers into Rear Out.

What I want to achieve is have the audio coming out of both the headphones and the speakers at the same time, but try as I might I don't seem to be ale to get it to do this. It occurred to me that there might be a software solution and was wondering if anyone could help?
Many thanks
WR

----------


## alexander750

******* Refugee:
It appears you have an older SB card which uses quadraphonic (or, in more modern parlance, 4.0 surround) sound. As configured by default, the "rear out" port isn't an auxiliary line out--it's a rear surround-out.

It is possible to get the rear out to behave like an extra line out, but you'll need to add a custom .asoundrc file to your home directory (or, for all users, put it in /etc/asound.conf as root). See here for more info on what this file is, and how to write one.

Basically, what you'll be wanting to do is send normal stereo to the line out port, and duplicate (or "slave") that output to the rear out port. You may need to force a mixdown to stereo for applications expecting multichannel output (e.g., DVD players, MythTV, some games).

If, on the other hand, you actually _wanted_ quad, you probably wouldn't need an .asoundrc; you'd select "Analog 4.0 surround output/Analog stereo input" in Sound Preferences. Connect an extra amp and speakers to the rear out, and you'd be good to go.

----------


## Zombie_Z

Hey, I very much enjoyed the guide, quite helpful on several issues i had, Yet in Rhythmbox when i open it up, i still have several "Import Errors" and it says additional "g streamer" plug-ins required, yet it fails to find a WMA decoder... or codec? slightly confused on this issue. PLease Help.

----------


## Crusader911

Everything seems to be going fine in step 1, but I get to a part where a screen fills the terminal window with a Microsoft Truetype Core Fonts EULA.  I couldn't seem to click on the OK, so I guess I'll close it and hope for the best.

----------


## Jerriy

> *SOUND*
> 
> Common sound issues with GNOME MPlayer/MPlayer can be solved by enabling the software mixer in both their preferences. In GNOME MPlayer, navigate to "*Edit > Preferences > Advanced*", and tick the "Software Volume Control" box. As for MPlayer users, right-click on the video window and navigate to "Preferences > Audio", then tick the "Enable Software Mixer" box. If you launched a video before carrying out these steps, open the video again with the new sound setting in place, or restart GNOME MPlayer/MPlayer.


That's just simply not true! I have no idea why that is being repeated (this is old thread) but that option simply doesn't exist in Gnome Mplayer.

Here is what comes when I open Edit > Preferences:



Where is the "advanced" option?

----------


## Jerriy

But perhaps I may not need to know as my mplayer seems to function so far in it's principal job of playing audio and video. But as an alternative I have another plugin installed, namely the totem plugin (but also used by other players besides totem like Vlc and Rhythmbox) when I use that alternative plugin to, for example, listen to streaming radio, there's no stream but instead this pop-up window appears two seconds after the plugin's embedded soundless interface appears in the browser:



When I press search this other popup appears:



But all this is to no avail: every single time the result seems to be nothing:



How do I solve this specific problem. Doing everything in this threads' OP didn't solve this problem. In fact the OP's troubleshooting section doesn't even mention and address this problem. Why is that? Cuz some of us have no clue what on earth text/html decoder means. Is it a problem of multiple plugins conflicting/clashing? Anyway whatever the problem is, it needs to not only be solved but also addressed in the troubleshooting section (since this thread's multimedia install is comprehensive and includes those multiple players and plugins). Thanks in advance.

----------


## davethewave83

is this a joke? ... I can't seriously be expected to understand, follow along and stay focused with instructions that long and complex just to play a DVD movie. 

There must be an easier way  :Confused:  without resorting to Mac/Windows or a dedicated DVD player I mean

----------


## Windoze Refugee

HI Alexander, and many thanks for your input. Apologies for the delay in responding but Ive only just come across your reply. IM afraid IM not quite as advanced as you might have thought. Would you mind giving me a little more info? Ive managed to open a new .soundr file in the home folder ready for editing, but IM still very sketchy on exactly what to put in it. Once again, Many thanks. WR




> ******* Refugee:
> It appears you have an older SB card which uses quadraphonic (or, in more modern parlance, 4.0 surround) sound. As configured by default, the "rear out" port isn't an auxiliary line out--it's a rear surround-out.
> 
> It is possible to get the rear out to behave like an extra line out, but you'll need to add a custom .asoundrc file to your home directory (or, for all users, put it in /etc/asound.conf as root). See here for more info on what this file is, and how to write one.
> 
> Basically, what you'll be wanting to do is send normal stereo to the line out port, and duplicate (or "slave") that output to the rear out port. You may need to force a mixdown to stereo for applications expecting multichannel output (e.g., DVD players, MythTV, some games).
> 
> If, on the other hand, you actually _wanted_ quad, you probably wouldn't need an .asoundrc; you'd select "Analog 4.0 surround output/Analog stereo input" in Sound Preferences. Connect an extra amp and speakers to the rear out, and you'd be good to go.

----------


## Yoxx

> I still want the answer about what is the  proper proceedure for 10.04 because it is not mentioned in this thread.
> 
>   But I went ahead and did the Howto anyway and everything works fine  EXCEPT Kaffeine DVB. I found that in order to watch tv you need to run  this command. sudo apt-get install libxine1-all-plugins.
> 
>   This info came from this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14825581


 thanks that was really helpful

----------


## Jumponskis1

Does anyone have any information on how to obtain the codecs ect in this guide for a ppc version of maverick?

----------


## ninagzmn1

Several of us with different problems kept telling him
what did and didn't work and now I can view damn near anything in Fire
Fox, including stuff that never worked for me in Windows. By the time
he was done he ended up including fixes for Flash, DVDs and a few other
things.

----------


## lanzd

Should the steps described in this guide for audio output also get audio input working?  It didn't seem to specify and for some reason my microphone isn't working after following this guide.  Just trying to figure out if I missed/wrongly executed a step.

Dan

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Glad to see this howto isn't needed much these days. Posts used to be very regular here. My only advice now is to add the Medibuntu repo on a fresh install before you start installing multimedia packages from the Software Centre, as you'll have patent restricted FFMPEG etc otherwise.

----------


## soccerz619

Ok, I followed these steps and have asked around on the Linux Mint Forums (since that what I'm using), but I still have skippy playback when using small-sized video, and skippy/teary video when going full screen. Can someone please help me?

----------


## AlbertP

You need an nVidia graphics card for video (decoding) acceleration to work with Flash on Linux.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Ok, I followed these steps and have asked around on the Linux Mint Forums (since that what I'm using), but I still have skippy playback when using small-sized video, and skippy/teary video when going full screen. Can someone please help me?


This guide just helps you get the codecs installed really. You didn't say which graphics device you have either. Start your own thread and state your graphics device etc.

----------


## jmate24

the new version does not work for me i have to add the old version stuff too like libdvdread4, libdvdnav4, thoggen and cdrdao plus rubyripper does not work that well for me. i prefer using banshee and sound-juicer.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> the new version does not work for me i have to add the old version stuff too like libdvdread4, libdvdnav4, thoggen and cdrdao plus rubyripper does not work that well for me. i prefer using banshee and sound-juicer.


Not sure what you mean. The libdvd packages you mentioned are installed as dependencies by other packages like DeVeDe, SMPlayer etc. They don't need to be in the command if they're going to be installed as dependencies. Arista is installed instead of Thoggen, so that's just personal preference. Rubyripper is the best CD ripper I've used apart from EAC in Windows. Less secure ones will give you artefacts in your MP3s - I've performed tests myself and heard them.

P.S. cdrdao is there in the command.

----------


## aditya1

Hi, i am new to ubuntu :Confused:  :Brick wall: . i have version 11.10 installed, i am recently downloaded two video files out of which one is not working though they are from the same source :Brick wall: .
The error that shows on the screen 'Could not determine the type of stream'.
The original extension to the video is .avi .
Please Help.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi, i am new to ubuntu. i have version 11.10 installed, i am recently downloaded two video files out of which one is not working though they are from the same source.
> The error that shows on the screen 'Could not determine the type of stream'.
> The original extension to the video is .avi .
> Please Help.


It's possibly corrupt or fake.

----------


## EvilRick

> the new version does not work for me i have to add the old version stuff too like libdvdread4, libdvdnav4, thoggen and cdrdao plus rubyripper does not work that well for me. i prefer using banshee and sound-juicer.


I Googled 'comprehensive multimedia & audio howto' and then saved the "cached" page as a single .html file.  I to did not want all that was in the "New" guide.

----------


## jmate24

use this for lubuntu: 

```
 sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs p7zip-rar acroread gimp inkscape blender vlc libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 f-spot dvdrip devede todiscgui tovidgui regionset build-essential debhelper fakeroot cd-discid devede aacplusenc lame cdrdao flac soundconverter exfalso winff audacity gconf-editor lsb-core mplayer thoggen soundconverter oggconvert aacplusenc alac-decoder cdparanoia ffmpeg flac lame vorbis-tools chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra gtkpod
```

----------


## jmate24

> Not sure what you mean. The libdvd packages you mentioned are installed as dependencies by other packages like DeVeDe, SMPlayer etc. They don't need to be in the command if they're going to be installed as dependencies. Arista is installed instead of Thoggen, so that's just personal preference. Rubyripper is the best CD ripper I've used apart from EAC in Windows. Less secure ones will give you artefacts in your MP3s - I've performed tests myself and heard them.
> 
> P.S. cdrdao is there in the command.


i just use flac for my encoding and then i encode into my ipod mp3s from gtkpod but rubyripper keeps having errors for me and i like banshee and sound-juicer the best because i have used both programs for over 5+ years and they work really well for me.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I Googled 'comprehensive multimedia & audio howto' and then saved the "cached" page as a single .html file.  I to did not want all that was in the "New" guide.
> 
> Cached version of the guide


The old guide is still there below the new stuff. It's easy enough to remove things later if you don't want them. Also, you can delete things from the command before executing it. I'm just making it easier for new users to install everything in one go.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> use this for lubuntu: 
> 
> ```
>  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs p7zip-rar acroread gimp inkscape blender vlc libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 f-spot dvdrip devede todiscgui tovidgui regionset build-essential debhelper fakeroot cd-discid devede aacplusenc lame cdrdao flac soundconverter exfalso winff audacity gconf-editor lsb-core mplayer thoggen soundconverter oggconvert aacplusenc alac-decoder cdparanoia ffmpeg flac lame vorbis-tools chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra gtkpod
> ```


I tried explaining before, libdvdnav and libdvdread are installed by VLC etc. Also, lsb-core installs build-essential, fakeroot and so on. The others are just your preferences. People can try my suggestions, remove any they don't like and install others they do.

Edit: I'll add gtkpod for now though, cheers.

Edit 2: Also added the chromium-codecs package to the Lubuntu install command, as it's the default browser for that distro.

----------


## EvilRick

You know how people are with change.   :Wink:

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> You know how people are with change.


Aye, change and no change makes people cranky.

----------


## crjackson

> Aye, change and no change makes people cranky.


Ubuntu-freak, care to take a stab at this for me? I'm not getting any help when posting my own thread.


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875469

Thanks

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Ubuntu-freak, care to take a stab at this for me? I'm not getting any help when posting my own thread.
> 
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875469
> 
> Thanks


Another user here discovered a strange solution for the same audio device, see if that works for you. Also, check BIOS and alsamixer for anything disabled/muted that shouldn't be. It might also be worth installing a kernel from the proposed repo, or one even newer.

Edit: If your audio output is just switching randomly between SB and the unused HDMI, try this guide and follow from step 3 to set your default output device.

Edit 2: After reading your other post more carefully, I'm pretty sure you need to follow the advice in my first edit. Once you've done that it won't try directing sound output to the HDMI audio port anymore. File a bug report though, as the default output should be the internal speakers.

----------


## Borunco

Just wanted to say thank you for your tutorial it's awesome. people say just download restricted extras and you are good to go. Not true, unless I use your tutorial my playback will not work. Thank you for working up this masterpiece.

Borunco :Popcorn:

----------


## denver11

flash player worked great with firefox thanks!!

----------


## crjackson

> Another user here discovered a strange solution for the same audio device, see if that works for you. Also, check BIOS and alsamixer for anything disabled/muted that shouldn't be. It might also be worth installing a kernel from the proposed repo, or one even newer.
> 
> Edit: If your audio output is just switching randomly between SB and the unused HDMI, try this guide and follow from step 3 to set your default output device.
> 
> Edit 2: After reading your other post more carefully, I'm pretty sure you need to follow the advice in my first edit. Once you've done that it won't try directing sound output to the HDMI audio port anymore. File a bug report though, as the default output should be the internal speakers.


Great, I've actually not been able to work on this right now, but when I get out of the hospital, I'll jump right on it.

----------


## tweetering

Hi, Ive been having problems playing  DVDs, I tried installing the libraries mentioned in the HOW TO, but I get the following errors when I try to complete the very first step:

E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?

When I try to install this:
*sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 vlc

I get this error:

E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?

I tried installing the Medibuntu from this page:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu

And I got this error in the Terminal:
W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org oneiric InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?




*

----------


## ubuntu-freak

Make sure Update Manager isn't running, or the Software Centre etc. The error means something else is using dpkg with admin privileges.

----------


## mgw2008

Have had problems with installation of rubyripper... apparently the GetDeb site doesn't work...

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Have had problems with installation of rubyripper... apparently the GetDeb site doesn't work...


Perhaps it was temporarily down. I presume you added the Getdeb repo via the link provided, or you had it added already.

----------


## esj

why is making a simple hulu viewer so hard.  I've tried all published instructions (here and flash-aid).  I have a fragile viewer that breaks sometimes, on resizing, sometimes blanking or freezing while audio continues. later is usually associated with resetting the video timeline.

wtf do I do?

more info.  installed the getdeb package

*Err http://archive.getdeb.net oneiric-getdeb/apps amd64 Packages
  404  Not Found
Err http://archive.getdeb.net oneiric-getdeb/apps i386 Packages
  404  Not Found
Get:6 http://dl.google.com stable/main i386 Packages [1,220 B]                 
Ign http://dl.google.com stable/main TranslationIndex                          
Get:7 http://dl.google.com stable/main amd64 Packages [748 B]                
Get:8 http://dl.google.com stable/main i386 Packages [765 B]                   
Ign http://dl.google.com stable/main TranslationIndex                 
Ign http://dl.google.com stable/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://dl.google.com stable/main Translation-en                            
Ign http://dl.google.com stable/main Translation-en_US                         
Ign http://dl.google.com stable/main Translation-en                            
Ign http://archive.getdeb.net oneiric-getdeb/apps Translation-en_US            
Ign http://archive.getdeb.net oneiric-getdeb/apps Translation-en               
Fetched 7,046 B in 6s (1,008 B/s)                                              
W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dis...amd64/Packages  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dis...-i386/Packages  404  Not Found

E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
eric@jumper:~$ 
*

again, wtf??

----------


## ser_renely

> Perhaps it was temporarily down. I presume you added the Getdeb repo via the link provided, or you had it added already.


I am having the same issue, I am new so I can't really troubleshoot much.  Any ideas?

Ubuntu Users

sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs p7zip-rar acroread gimp inkscape blender smplayer vlc libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 faac faad audacious rubyripper cd-discid aacplusenc gtkpod lame cdrdao aacgain flac mp3gain normalize-audio vorbisgain arista soundconverter gnome-sushi exfalso winff devede openshot audacity cheese synaptic gconf-editor lsb-core

----------


## ubuntu-freak

If you've added the Getdeb repo via the Deb and it's down when you try to install something, edit your sources and change the Getdeb address to one of the mirrors. The mirror information is available on the Getdeb site.

----------


## de Bacon

I found my answer,
thanks

----------


## jmate24

>> Nathan, you need to update 2 lines in the first sudo command of this post or else there are problems.

Here's the previous one which is incorrect:


```
sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get -y --force-yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu && sudo sed -i "/^# deb .*partner/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get --quiet update
```

Here's the updated correction:



```
sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --force-yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu && sudo sed -i "/^# deb .*partner/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get --quiet update
```

It should install with out errors now.

jmate24

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> >> Nathan, you need to update 2 lines in the first sudo command of this post or else there are problems.
> 
> Here's the previous one which is incorrect:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get -y --force-yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu && sudo sed -i "/^# deb .*partner/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get --quiet update
> ```
> 
> ...


Command edited/rearranged now.

----------


## Qwertinsky

When doing the first step I get the errors:

W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>

W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release 

W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.

On the second step I get the errors:

E: Unable to locate package rubyripper
E: Unable to locate package gnome-sushi

I don't know how to fix the first step error and I am guessing the second step errors are related.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> When doing the first step I get the errors:
> 
> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
> 
> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release 
> 
> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
> 
> On the second step I get the errors:
> ...


Try executing the following terminal command to fix the GPG error:

*sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 16126D3A3E5C1192*

Regarding the packages it couldn't find, gnome-sushi isn't available for Ubuntu 10.10, so you can remove that package  name from the install command. Rubyripper is available from Getdeb for Ubuntu 10.10, so I'm not sure what's going on there. I presume you downloaded and installed the Getdeb package to add the repo - if not you should and try again. Remember though, you can edit the install command and remove anything you think is unnecessary for you and your needs.

----------


## rshel

I am having an unusual problem, I think.  Since upgrading to 11.10, I notice that the sound played on certain websites is garbled and echo-y.  This happens in all browsers (firefox and chromium) but not on all websites.  For example, Youtube and the Daily Show flash videos play with no problem. Many popup ads sound garbled (yeah, no loss there) but so does the streamed music from Google Music and other music sites.  So why would some websites produce garbled sound and some not?  Sound from the computer--music, notifications, etc.--is fine.  This is just a problem on some websites.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I am having an unusual problem, I think.  Since upgrading to 11.10, I notice that the sound played on certain websites is garbled and echo-y.  This happens in all browsers (firefox and chromium) but not on all websites.  For example, Youtube and the Daily Show flash videos play with no problem. Many popup ads sound garbled (yeah, no loss there) but so does the streamed music from Google Music and other music sites.  So why would some websites produce garbled sound and some not?  Sound from the computer--music, notifications, etc.--is fine.  This is just a problem on some websites.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


You could try adjusting the PCM slider in alsamixer. Also, make sure you don't have more than one plugin installed for handling Flash content as well. If you still have issues, try booting using an older installed kernel. Finally, if none of that works remove Flash Player completely and install it manually with the Deb from Adobe's website.

P.S. See if you have the same problem in Chromium. Install the chromium-codecs-ffmpeg- extra package to get full multimedia support.

----------


## TheIrishKush

I am trying to install Natty codecs from my Hard Drive because my p.c cannot connect to the internet but not one codec will install and I am quite unfamiliar with Ubuntu 11.04

please help me

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I am trying to install Natty codecs from my Hard Drive because my p.c cannot connect to the internet but not one codec will install and I am quite unfamiliar with Ubuntu 11.04
> 
> please help me


Dependency hell perhaps? What errors are coming up? It can be a nightmare to install things in Linux without an internet connection, unless it's a fully self-contained Deb or RPM etc. Can't you secure temporary internet access somehow just to install the codecs? Even a 3G phone will do, so long as there's enough data allowance available.

----------


## jmate24

here is an improvement for you!! and good work!!

in this line of installation seen here:



```
sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo sed -i "/^# deb .*partner/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get -y --force-yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu
```

you can eliminate the && sudo apt-get install in red to simplify and streamline the installation. Otherwise if you run it as is then the other 2 medibuntu packages will not install because they are not a part of the && sudo apt-get -y --force-yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install that installs the medibuntu-keyring package.

----------


## jmate24

i would also like to add that i install this...:



```
sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs p7zip-rar gimp libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 faac faad libdvdnav4 cd-discid aacplusenc gtkpod lame cdrdao soundconverter easytag easytag-aac chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra gconf-editor thoggen gecko-mediaplayer oggconvert alac-decoder cdparanoia ffmpeg flac lame vorbis-tools regionset build-essential debhelper fakeroot banshee banshee-community-extentions pidgin-musictracker ubuntuone-client-gnome python-ubuntuone python-ubuntuone-control-panel ubuntuone-control-panel ubuntuone-couch ubuntuone-file-storage-api ffmpeg2theora desktopcouch-ubuntuone thunderbird thunderbird-couchdb
```

i add this too: (for games and graphics reasons)



```
sudo apt-get install gnome-games gnome-games-common gnome-games-extra-data gir1.2-gnomegamessupport-1.0 gnome-cards-data openyahtzee libevas1 libevas1-engine-fb libevas1-engines-core libevas-engines-x libgl-mesa-dri-experimental libogre-1.7.3 ogre-tools python-evas python-glitch python-opengl python-gtkglext1 python-pyglew python-soya xscreensaver-data-extra libopengl-xscreensaver-perl rss-glx unicode-screensaver xscreensaver-gl xscreensaver-gl-extra
```

Note/Warning: If you want the BSOD and/or the Web Collage screensaver be warned with the BSOD I have on one occasion accidentally shut down my computer and caused filesystem damage and destroyed my hard drive. With the Web Collage you may end up getting porn downloaded to your computer so if it is a public computer or you don't want your parents, family, or young children seeing porn then don't install Web Collage. Because of these 2 reasons I have left them out of the graphics setup list above. Install them at your own risk. 

Also if you do not like the games that come packaged with Lubuntu and would like to remove them completely after setting up gnome-games above then enter this command into the terminal:



```
 sudo apt-get purge ace-of-penguins
```

and also install the latest driver form amd.com or nvidia.com


AMD Driver Link for Radeon HD Series Cards 64-bit:

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/at...x86.x86_64.run

Nvidia Driver Link for GeForce Linux 64-bit latest drivers:

http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree8..._64-290.10.run

before you install AMD driver install this:



```
sudo apt-get install libqtgui4
```

then in Accessories>LXTermial type:



```
cd ~/Downloads && sudo chmod -x 'the-name-of-the-driver-installer-here'.run && sudo sh 'the-name-of-the-driver-installer-here'.run
```

then if you have an AMD Video card install this (but you may want to look at this page on how to install the proprietary driver first but if you have oneric just change Ubuntu\maverick to Ubuntu\oneric.https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI

and then everything should work after a good reboot.

I hope that you all enjoy using *ubuntu as much as I do.

----------


## rshel

> You could try adjusting the PCM slider in alsamixer. Also, make sure you don't have more than one plugin installed for handling Flash content as well. If you still have issues, try booting using an older installed kernel. Finally, if none of that works remove Flash Player completely and install it manually with the Deb from Adobe's website.
> 
> P.S. See if you have the same problem in Chromium. Install the chromium-codecs-ffmpeg- extra package to get full multimedia support.


Thanks.  I'll try your suggestions.  As I said in my original post, the problem is with all browsers (chromium, firefox, google chrome, but NOT opera) but NOT all websites.  NYTimes a/v and Google music, for example, are distorted; the daily show and other comedy central videos, youtube videos, and others are perfectly fine.  That's what puzzles me.  Why would some flash be fine and some distorted?  And I do not have this problem on my older pc with the 32-bit version of 11.10.  But I'll give your solutions a try.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Thanks.  I'll try your suggestions.  As I said in my original post, the problem is with all browsers (chromium, firefox, google chrome, but NOT opera) but NOT all websites.  NYTimes a/v and Google music, for example, are distorted; the daily show and other comedy central videos, youtube videos, and others are perfectly fine.  That's what puzzles me.  Why would some flash be fine and some distorted?  And I do not have this problem on my older pc with the 32-bit version of 11.10.  But I'll give your solutions a try.


Hope you find out what's going on. Not sure how I missed the browser(s) details in your post. Weird.

----------


## dasbrow

Great job on the 2012 update.

After prepping the system with the code in the first box, code in the second box would not execute.  I received an error: could not locate rubyripper message.  I installed the repository for rubyripper and re-launched the command and all executed. I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 64.

----------


## ohdung

Just wanted to say thanks for making it super easy to get full multimedia support  :Smile:

----------


## Borunco

> Just wanted to say thanks for making it super easy to get full multimedia support


I agree, this post has become one of my must go to's after a clean install. 
Great job  :Popcorn: 
borunco

----------


## bogdarnet

Not sure what I'm doing wrong... I tried following the directions, but I'm still getting, "Could not determine type of stream" when I try to play some videos.

----------


## olddavew

I am new to Linux in general and have only put Ubuntu 11.10 on this laptop ( an old IBM T30 ) a few days ago.
The only problem I am having as yet is the inability to play some DVD's.
I followed the instructions at the start of this thread to the best of my ability, but it would seem that I am doing something wrong or missing something.
I get the following responses in the terminal window which do not look right to me.

  	 	 	 	 	 	   N: Ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension  

This is repeated a couple of times.

When I try to play some DVD's with Movie Player I get.

  	 	 	 	 	 	   Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed.

I am able to play a couple of commercially produced DVD's that I assume are not encrypted.
Suggestions please, I have run out of ideas ( doesn't take a lot for that to happen lately )

Regards Dave

----------


## ford126

I followed all the instructions, but Mplayer/vlc don't recognize an encypted DVD.
I installed all required packages, e.g. libdvdread4,libdvdcss2,non-free-codecs,w32codecs,etc,etc
I checked with "regionset" that my DVD player is set for Region 1.
My DVD player reads data CDs, data DVDs and non-encrypted movie DVDs with no trouble.

I'm running Natty 11.04 on a Dell Inspiron 530, purchased in 2008.
The same problem with old DVDs and newer ones, commercial ones and ones that I got from Costco (transfer of old super-8 home movies).

When I try to play one of these disks and select "no DVD menus", VLC complains 
Playback failure:
DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/sr0".
Your input can't be opened:
VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.


I had exactly the same problem with Maverick and Lucid.  I hoped upgrading would help.


If it is any use, here is the output of 'lshw -c disk' (with an encrypted DVD in the drive)


```
 *-cdrom
       description: DVD writer
       product: DVD+-RW GSA-H73N
       vendor: HL-DT-ST
       physical id: 1
       bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0
       logical name: /dev/cdrom
       logical name: /dev/cdrw
       logical name: /dev/dvd
       logical name: /dev/dvdrw
       logical name: /dev/scd0
       logical name: /dev/sr0
       version: B103
       serial: [
       capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r
       configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc
```

Been at this for many days now, and am out of ideas.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I followed all the instructions, but Mplayer/vlc don't recognize an encypted DVD.
> I installed all required packages, e.g. libdvdread4,libdvdcss2,non-free-codecs,w32codecs,etc,etc
> I checked with "regionset" that my DVD player is set for Region 1.
> My DVD player reads data CDs, data DVDs and non-encrypted movie DVDs with no trouble.
> 
> I'm running Natty 11.04 on a Dell Inspiron 530, purchased in 2008.
> The same problem with old DVDs and newer ones, commercial ones and ones that I got from Costco (transfer of old super-8 home movies).
> 
> When I try to play one of these disks and select "no DVD menus", VLC complains 
> ...


When did you last perform a fresh install of Ubuntu? Something restrictive may have been installed at some point and is hampering things even now. First of all though, try playing a DVD in a brand new Ubuntu user account.

----------


## olddavew

Re my problem with DVD's.
Tried a fresh install of 11.10 and all the updates.
Followed the How To and tried to play a DVD, no joy.

Went through a second time.
This time it loaded several programs including VLC, gimp etc. This did not occur on the first run through.
No errors shown on either run through.

Still no joy. Movie Player says that there is no decryption software, VLC reads the DVD title then stops.

I can play a couple of region 2 DVD's which I assume are not encrypted but not others.

Any advice would be welcome.

Regards Dave

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Re my problem with DVD's.
> Tried a fresh install of 11.10 and all the updates.
> Followed the How To and tried to play a DVD, no joy.
> 
> Went through a second time.
> This time it loaded several programs including VLC, gimp etc. This did not occur on the first run through.
> No errors shown on either run through.
> 
> Still no joy. Movie Player says that there is no decryption software, VLC reads the DVD title then stops.
> ...


Did you come here right after a fresh installation or did you install anything before following this howto? I tested a few of my DVDs and didn't have any problems, plus the menus worked in Totem as well.

----------


## olddavew

Hi I initially installed 11.04 from a CD and allowed the updates for that, then installed restricted extras then installed libdvdcss2.
I was able to play Story of Steam and Cream ( authorised story ) but not Hairspray, Harry Potter or Fraggle Rock.
I then found your How To guide and followed it to no avail so I allowed the update manager to change to 11.10 and tried again, this time it added several programs eg. VLC, gimp etc.
I still had the same result with the DVD's.

I decided to start from scratch and burnt a new 11.10 and installed that as a new installation, (so getting rid of all the possible problems which may have been hiding away) I did this while connected to the net to allow the installation to update while it was in progress.
Next I copied the instructions from the How To to a Writer document and closed Firefox.
I then followed the instructions and saw no errors but the same results occurred.
I decided to run through the How To again but this time did not visit the GetDeb site.
On initiation of the second command my installation then downloaded VLC, gimp etc.
I don't know why, or even if it should have.

The same results followed, Movie Player still says:
Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed.

As far as I can see, I have followed the procedure, however, have I?

Regards Dave

----------


## jamesisin

Does this howto not function with the PowerPC version of 10.04?  I'm throwing errors all over the place.



```
W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  free/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
```

----------


## jmate24

This is for those of you using Ubuntu studio 12.04 Beta 2:



```
sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo sed -i "/^# deb .*partner/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get -y --force-yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs p7zip-full acroread vlc libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 faac faad cd-discid cdparanoia aacplusenc gtkpod lame cdrdao aacgain normalize-audio vorbisgain arista soundconverter exfalso winff devede openshot cheese gconf-editor lsb-core sound-juicer thoggen banshee mplayer2 gecko-mediaplayer oggconvert ffmpeg libdvdnav4 dvdrip todiskgui tovidgui avidmux regionset build-essential debhelper fakeroot
```

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> This is for those of you using Ubuntu studio 12.04 Beta 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo sed -i "/^# deb .*partner/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get -y --force-yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs p7zip-full acroread vlc libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 faac faad cd-discid cdparanoia aacplusenc gtkpod lame cdrdao aacgain normalize-audio vorbisgain arista soundconverter exfalso winff devede openshot cheese gconf-editor lsb-core sound-juicer thoggen banshee mplayer2 gecko-mediaplayer oggconvert ffmpeg libdvdnav4 dvdrip todiskgui tovidgui avidmux regionset build-essential debhelper fakeroot
> ```


Just so people know, aside from a couple of pointless additions and personal faves, this command will change the default Firefox audio/video plugin and installs Sound Juicer instead of Rubyripper. I don't recommend Sound Juicer as it rips CDs too quickly and leaves your songs with terrible artifacts. Just stick with Rubyripper or even Rhythmbox.

----------


## jamesisin

> Sound Juicer as it rips CDs too quickly and leaves your songs with terrible artifacts. Just stick with Rubyripper or even Rhythmbox.


I thought Rhythmbox used the same backend for ripping as Sound Juicer?

Any comment on my G5 problem above?

----------


## jmate24

> Just so people know, aside from a couple of pointless additions and personal faves, this command will change the default Firefox audio/video plugin and installs Sound Juicer instead of Rubyripper. I don't recommend Sound Juicer as it rips CDs too quickly and leaves your songs with terrible artifacts. Just stick with Rubyripper or even Rhythmbox.


you can no longer find rubyripper in the repos in 12.04.

plus, in gconf-editor you can adjust how paranoid the cdparanoia is the best one is repair)16

also you may want to try banshee or clementine.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> you can no longer find rubyripper in the repos in 12.04.
> 
> plus, in gconf-editor you can adjust how paranoid the cdparanoia is the best one is repair)16
> 
> also you may want to try banshee or clementine.


It's available from Getdeb. Rubyripper works in a similar way to EAC, so it's basically cdparanoia plus checks made to compare at least two rips.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I thought Rhythmbox used the same backend for ripping as Sound Juicer?
> 
> Any comment on my G5 problem above?


Rhythmbox seemed to rip very carefully when I tested it, whereas Sound Juicer ripped in hyper mode, hence the name I guess.

I don't think Medibuntu contains packages for PPC anymore. I recommend you try Debian.

----------


## Redwol

> Rhythmbox seemed to rip very carefully when I tested it, whereas Sound Juicer ripped in hyper mode, hence the name I guess.
> 
> I don't think Medibuntu contains packages for PPC anymore. I recommend you try Debian.


Hi can you please update the guide for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? thanks

----------


## olddavew

Any ideas on my post in 1745 (15th March)?
One of the disks which play is region 2 as are the ones which will not play.
Could it be a dependency problem?
The players do not seem to see the libdvdcss2 file.
Can anybody can point me in the right direction please?

Regards Dave

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Any ideas on my post in 1745 (15th March)?
> One of the disks which play is region 2 as are the ones which will not play.
> Could it be a dependency problem?
> The players do not seem to see the libdvdcss2 file.
> Can anybody can point me in the right direction please?
> 
> Regards Dave


VLC makes use of libdvdcss2 if it's installed. If some DVDs don't work, either they're not supported yet, there's a problem with your DVD player or libdvdcss2 isn't installed.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi can you please update the guide for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? thanks


What needs updating? The only change I was gonna make was perhaps adding XBMC Media Centre to the install commands, plus maybe a helpful FFMPEG command for converting videos to the MP4 format.

----------


## Randy M

Which package asks for approval for " Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer "? It won't accept any input.

Just to make it clear, I get the approval request from this line in 12.04

sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs p7zip-rar acroread gimp inkscape blender smplayer vlc libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 faac faad audacious rubyripper cd-discid aacplusenc gtkpod lame cdrdao aacgain flac mp3gain normalize-audio vorbisgain arista soundconverter gnome-sushi exfalso winff devede openshot audacity cheese synaptic gconf-editor lsb-core

----------


## Borunco

Hi ubuntu-freak, Just wanted to say even though I don't post much in your thread, you have and are a wealth of information. This thread is like my bible to multimedia and video how to. Ok enough of the sucking up  :Razz: . My question is the last few times I have installed Vlc and follwed your tutorial, everything works the only thing is that when I insert a DVD the Vlc full screen comes up (that's good) then when I hit play I get this window http://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/...screenshot.png then I have to click on the disk tab, check if DVD is picked (which it is always) then hit play. I don't remember having to do all them moves before!. I'm using *Lubuntu* 12.04. I remember inserting the DVD and Vlc coming on and starting the movie. Am I right with that statement or am I on drugs. What do you think. I'm going to check my 10.04 install and see what it does.
 Thanks in advance for your help
borunco

----------


## Gnomester

> Which package asks for approval for " Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer "? It won't accept any input.
> 
> Just to make it clear, I get the approval request from this line in 12.04


I have the same problem using 11.10. The EULA agreement has an <ok> at the bottom which is unuseable. Terminal window now sitting there doing nothing.

----------


## Clancy_s

> What needs updating? The only change I was gonna make was perhaps adding XBMC Media Centre to the install commands, plus maybe a helpful FFMPEG command for converting videos to the MP4 format.


When I tried the global install command from the first post I got an error message about not being able to find ruby ripper and then it exited (I have added Medibuntu and installed the getdeb passage).

I edited the command to remove ruby ripper from the list and the rest are currently installing, I'll chase up ruby ripper later.

Not a problem for me but a complete newbie might get stopped for a while by the unavailability of rr...

eta: I can't find ruby ripper on a manual search of getdeb, I guess they dropped it.

eta2: I got the dialog about installing msttcorefonts (? exact sp) but was able to select the correct responses (OK, then Yes) using tab and enter, they installed OK.

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> Hi ubuntu-freak, Just wanted to say even though I don't post much in your thread, you have and are a wealth of information. This thread is like my bible to multimedia and video how to. Ok enough of the sucking up . My question is the last few times I have installed Vlc and follwed your tutorial, everything works the only thing is that when I insert a DVD the Vlc full screen comes up (that's good) then when I hit play I get this window http://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/...screenshot.png then I have to click on the disk tab, check if DVD is picked (which it is always) then hit play. I don't remember having to do all them moves before!. I'm using *Lubuntu* 12.04. I remember inserting the DVD and Vlc coming on and starting the movie. Am I right with that statement or am I on drugs. What do you think. I'm going to check my 10.04 install and see what it does.
>  Thanks in advance for your help
> borunco


Yes, the movie should play automatically. Seems like the disc isn't being recognised as a playback DVD. Not sure how I can help you at the moment.




> Which package asks for approval for " Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer "? It won't accept any input.





> I have the same problem using 11.10. The EULA agreement has an <ok> at the bottom which is unuseable. Terminal window now sitting there doing nothing.


From the howto:

"Accept or reject any EULAs using the tab and enter keys."




> When I tried the global install command from the first post I got an error message about not being able to find ruby ripper and then it exited (I have added Medibuntu and installed the getdeb passage).
> 
> I edited the command to remove ruby ripper from the list and the rest are currently installing, I'll chase up ruby ripper later.
> 
> Not a problem for me but a complete newbie might get stopped for a while by the unavailability of rr...


Seems pretty available to me:

http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu.../?q=rubyripper

Currently available from Getdeb for three versions of Ubuntu.

Nathan

----------


## Borunco

```
Yes, the movie should play automatically. Seems like the disc isn't  being recognised as a playback DVD. Not sure how I can help you at the  moment.
```

Thanks, ubuntu freak . I haven't had time to mess with it some more, but will get it.  :Wave: 
borunco

----------


## RockinRob2258

I had a simple problem with your guide entitled "Comprehensive  Multimedia and Video Howto" that was resolved by simply executing "sudo  apt-get update".  You might want to add a line that users should run  update before executing the  massive command that gets everything for their particular flavor of ubuntu.  I knew to try updating, but a brand new linux user may not.

----------


## freeseofsd

thank for sharing information keep update it

----------


## FakeOutdoorsman

> You might want to add a line that users should run  update before executing the  massive command that gets everything for their particular flavor of ubuntu


Unfortunately keeping guides updated has recently hit a major obstacle since posts older than 24 hours can not be edited without first gaining the permission of a forum moderator. This is apparently due to spam issues but makes it very inconvenient to keep posts like this one up to date (or at least it was for me).

----------


## mediax

Just a quick post to say thanks for (IMHO) the most useful thread on this entire site! I use it every time I re-install Ubuntu and it saves me so much time and grief retweaking things.

I too had a problem with ruby ripper not installing when I cut and pasted your command, but that's easy enough to sort separately.

[EDIT: Sorted very easily by running 

```
sudo apt-get update
```

 and then retrying 

```
sudo apt-get install rubyripper
```

]

Thanks again, and keep up the fantastic work!

----------


## ubuntu-freak

> I had a simple problem with your guide entitled "Comprehensive  Multimedia and Video Howto" that was resolved by simply executing "sudo  apt-get update".  You might want to add a line that users should run  update before executing the  massive command that gets everything for their particular flavor of ubuntu.  I knew to try updating, but a brand new linux user may not.


I presumed a background apt-get update would execute after the Getdeb and Playdeb packages are installed to add the repos. Anywho, I may abandon this howto as the rules on post editing mean I can't freely edit and update it when necessary. I asked a few weeks ago via PM if I could be given a time slot to edit the howto and never received a reply. I'm not interested in begging the forum gods for permission to edit my 4-year-old howto and it's not as important as it used to be anyway, so perhaps not worth fighting with the gods over.

Cheers for the support and help with tweaking the howto over the years everyone.

Nathan

----------


## ads52

It would be a great shame if 4 years of work ended in this fashion, is there no other way?

----------


## FakeOutdoorsman

> Anywho, I may abandon this howto as the rules on post editing mean I can't freely edit and update it when necessary.


I did the same.




> Cheers for the support and help with tweaking the howto over the years everyone.
> 
> Nathan


Thank you for your work on this. You have helped many users.

----------


## arizonalarry2

First line of this thread, I did this to add the Medibuntu repo-

sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo sed -i "/^# deb .*partner/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get -y --force-yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu && sudo apt-get update


And got this in return-


--2012-09-03 22:34:48--  http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/maverick.list
Resolving www.medibuntu.org... 88.191.127.22
Connecting to www.medibuntu.org|88.191.127.22|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
2012-09-03 22:34:49 ERROR 404: Not Found.

----------


## madnbri

Hi,
Is it really "howto"? It looks chaos for me. Does somebody know why must be installed more than 1Gb of packages and still why doesn't work my simple divx webplayer plugin? It is awful.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077305
Ask anything about my settings please!

----------


## madnbri

> Hi,
> Is it really "howto"? It looks chaos for me. Does somebody know why must be installed more than 1Gb of packages and still why doesn't work my simple divx webplayer plugin? It is awful.
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077305
> Ask anything about my settings please!


Doesn't matter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077305

----------


## DeadlyOats

I did the initial adding of the repositories and such.  Launched Moun and Package Manager to verify that the repositories were there and selected.  All was good.

Then I pasted this to the command line:

PCUser@PCMachine:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs p7zip-rar acroread gimp inkscape blender smplayer vlc libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 faac faad audacious rubyripper cd-discid aacplusenc gtkpod lame cdrdao aacgain normalize-audio vorbisgain arista soundkonverter exfalso winff devede openshot audacity lsb-core

The results:

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source

E: Package 'acroread' has no installation candidate
PCUser@PCMachine:~$

None of the packages downloaded, and nothing was installed.

I'm using Kubuntu 12.10.  Where'd I go wrong?

EDIT:

I figured, I'd take a chance, and re-pasted the command in the command line, but I deleted that acroread thingy.

Everything seems to be downloading now, as I type this.  So, I think it's problem solved.  Maybe something's wrong with acroread?

----------


## fixitmanarizona

Deadly Oats, the original post is FIVE YEARS old. A lot has changed! I wouldn't blindly go installing packages from that long ago that suited another user. I'd look for something a little more up to date in help, and find your own packages. I happen to like Synaptic Package Manager myself. You might wind up using the command line to fix stuff sometimes, such as a neat little trick I just learned to fix sound issues, from a post from Pigsy on Mint forums: 
sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
Doesn't install/remove anything, just brings up a way to fix your sound if you've lost it.
Fixitmanarizona

----------


## collier

I appreciate this "how to" because it deals with all of the common requirements in a single command.
I agree that it could be updated with some benefit.
Good work and kudos to the author.

----------


## flyfishingphil

Here's what I got today, 9/20/13,  by posting the first Terminal command: 

sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo sed -i "/^# deb .*partner/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get -y --force-yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu && sudo apt-get update

Here is the response:


--2013-09-20 12:29:26--  http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/precise.list
Resolving www.medibuntu.org (www.medibuntu.org)... 88.191.127.22
Connecting to www.medibuntu.org (www.medibuntu.org)|88.191.127.22|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
2013-09-20 12:29:27 ERROR 404: Not Found.

Apparently it is no longer applicable.

----------


## andrew.46

Best not use Medibuntu now as it has been abandoned...

----------


## ibjsb4

A alternate source for W32

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...1#post12794748

----------


## jamesisin

Here is specific information on the death of Medibuntu:

http://gauvain.pocentek.net/node/61  (Linked from here: http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/11/medi...irect-videolan .)

There is mention that the only package needed any more from Medibuntu was libdvdcss which can now be had through a repository run by VideoLan (link located on that page).

Is that accurate?  Is libdvdcss the only thing still needed from Medibuntu?

----------


## doug-ravennasprings

This is ridiculous.
This is a meandering conversation spanning years of distros without solutions for the latest.

----------


## Micheal_Morrow

This stuff does not work any more:

mikey@CNA-Ub:~$ sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo sed -i "/^# deb .*partner/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get -y --force-yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu && sudo apt-get update
[sudo] password for mikey: 
--2013-10-18 02:30:18--  http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/precise.list
Resolving www.medibuntu.org (www.medibuntu.org)... 88.191.127.22
Connecting to www.medibuntu.org (www.medibuntu.org)|88.191.127.22|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
2013-10-18 02:30:20 ERROR 404: Not Found.

mikey@CNA-Ub:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs p7zip-rar acroread gimp inkscape blender smplayer vlc libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 faac faad audacious rubyripper cd-discid aacplusenc gtkpod lame cdrdao aacgain flac mp3gain normalize-audio vorbisgain arista soundconverter gnome-sushi exfalso winff devede openshot audacity cheese synaptic gconf-editor lsb-core
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source

E: Unable to locate package non-free-codecs
E: Unable to locate package acroread
E: Package 'libdvdcss2' has no installation candidate
E: Unable to locate package rubyripper
E: Unable to locate package aacplusenc
E: Unable to locate package aacgain

----------


## speartip

Although this is a sticky & is a good reference for those with some knowledge. Would it be a good idea if this sticky was abandoned & a new updated one started?

----------


## twinspan4q

It fails at the very first step:



> wget: unable to resolve host address `www.medibuntu.org'


Another vote for an updated tutorial.

----------


## coffeecat

> Although this is a sticky & is a good reference for those with some knowledge. Would it be a good idea if this sticky was abandoned & a new updated one started?





> It fails at the very first step:


Yes, this is very out of date.

I've unstuck this thread and closed it.

----------

